# 2012 Bump Buddies - The Watermelon Smugglers



## hakunamatata

Welcome to 2012 Bump Buddies - The Watermelon Smugglers!!!

*Members**:**

due April 10th:*
Louise/Weege 
Alfie Jack, born March 29, 2012 :blue:
7lbs 12oz
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1377bc.aspx


*due April 12th:*
Christina/Purplelilly 
First Watermelon born! :blue:
Nathan Louis, born March 7, 2012
5lbs 9oz and 18" long
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt132fb4.aspx


*due June 10th:* 
Kristin/Hakunamatata  
Ariana Grace, born June 5, 2012 :pink:
6 lbs 5 oz and 19.25" long
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt142c64.aspx


*due June 6th:*
Naomi/Disneybelle
Sam Edward, born May 30, 2012 :blue:
5lb 12oz
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt141f8f.aspx


*due June 7th:*
Amina/Amiii  
Muhammed Hamza, born May 23, 2012 :blue:
7.9 pounds
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144671.aspx


*due June 8th:*
Heather/Hwimmer 
Wesley James & Abram Aaron, born April 19, 2012 :blue: :blue:
4 lbs & 4.5 lbs
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13bdd5.aspx


*due June 9th:*
Kim/Iamblessed
Amethyste Noelle Rayne, born June 5, 2012 :pink:
6 lbs 14oz and 19" long
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt14466e.aspx


*due June 13th:*
Claire/Kaboom
Hannah, born June 15, 2012 :pink:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt145ad2.aspx


*due June 14th:*
Kate/CelticStar
Jennifer, born May 14, 2012 :pink:
6 lbs, 4 oz
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13ef93.aspx

*due July 1st:*
Beth/ttcbabyw1 :blue:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11b0d7.aspx

*due July 18st:*
Amber/Frisbeemama :pink:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11ed41.aspx

*due January 5th:*
Jes/Duckytwins
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13c657.aspx

*due January 6th:*
Lindsay/Greens25
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13c655.aspx


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*



For Charlotte, Amber, Jay, Lindsay, Sara, and Jes, to honor their little ones.

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/candles.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

hi!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello!

Maybe we could do a survey. I saw that in another thread and I'm all for stealing other peoples' good ideas.


----------



## duckytwins

hey, why think of stuff when other people will do it for ya!?! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

*About You*
Name? Kristin
Age?	31
Height? 5'7"	

*About The Father*
Name? Mr. Matata :winkwink: 
Age?	31
Height? 5'8"
Are you still together? heck yes

*About Your Pregnancy*
Is this your first pregnancy? yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? approximately 10dpo
Was it planned? yes	
What was your first reaction?	*squinting* is that an evap line? then HOORAY!
Who was with you when you found out? DH
Who was the first person you told?	DH
How did your parents react? super excited
How far along are you?	4 weeks 3 days
What was your first symptom? puked right before I got my BFP
What is your due date? June 10	
Do you know the sex of the baby? too early
If so, what is it? it's either a boy or a girl
Have you picked out names? possibly
If so, what are they? Gabriella or Anthony
How much weight have you gained? not much yet
Do you have stretch marks? yes but not due to pregnancy rofl
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? see above!

*About the birth*
Home or hospital birth? hospital just to be safe
Natural or medicated birth? medicated, please
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH
Will you breastfeed? possibly
Do you think you'll need a c-section? hopefully not
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? of course
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? I love you!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? eeeek that might be a little gross
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? excited and terrified


----------



## amiii

*About You*
Name? Amina
Age?	23
Height? 5'5"	

*About The Father*
Name? Mr. Amiii 
Age?	30
Height? 6'0"
Are you still together? Yes 

*About Your Pregnancy*
Is this your first pregnancy? Yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? 11 dpo
Was it planned? Oh yes!	
What was your first reaction? I am seeing things, am I seeing things? 
Who was with you when you found out? DH
Who was the first person you told?	DH
How did your parents react? my dad was thrilled and sadly my mum isnt with us but im sure she would be over the moon :cry:
How far along are you?	4 weeks 4 days
What was your first symptom? No symptoms
What is your due date? June 9	
Do you know the sex of the baby? Nope
If so, what is it? It's either a boy or a girl
Have you picked out names? Still thinking about it
If so, what are they? Layal or Imran
How much weight have you gained? Nothing
Do you have stretch marks? No
Have you felt the baby move? The only thing I feel is gas
Have you heard the heartbeat? Nope but hoping to very soon! 

*About the birth*
Home or hospital birth? Home, my DH is going to deliver me. HAHA, not! Hospital
Natural or medicated birth? Natural, if im starting to bite peoples heads of give me drugs.
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH and dad. Dont want a crowd. People might say something wrong and then above can occur.	
Will you breastfeed? I want to
Do you think you'll need a c-section? Hopefully not!
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? YES!
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? I love you!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? No thank you! 
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? Excited and very very scared!


----------



## duckytwins

omg, kristin, are we having the same pregnancy? see below!

*About You*
*Name?* 
Jessica
*Age?* 
33
*Height?* 
5'2 

_*About The Father*_
*Name?* 
Tyler
*Age?* 
35
*Height?* 
5'8"
*Are you still together?* 
i hope so! if he leaves me know, he's a dead man! :rofl:

*About Your Pregnancy*
*Is this your first pregnancy?* 
no, technically, it's my 4th, we have twins and had two m/cs in 2004
*When did you find out you were pregnant?* 
october 2 - 13dpo
*Was it planned?* 
yes 
*What was your first reaction?* 
ummm... wow! really???
*Who was with you when you found out?*
no one, but tyler was downstairs
*Who was the first person you told?* 
tyler
*How did your parents react?* 
they don't know yet. 
*How far along are you?* 
4 weeks 3 days
*What was your first symptom?* 
threw up the night before before I got my BFP
*What is your due date?* 
June 10 
*Do you know the sex of the baby?* 
no
*If so, what is it?* 
it's either a boy or a girl
*Have you picked out names?* 
kinda... we have a girl's name picked out, not really decided on a boy's name yet
*If so, what are they?*
tessa. for boys, i like peyton and deen
*How much weight have you gained?* 
i'm so nauseous and have m/s all day, i actually think i lost weight
*Do you have stretch marks?* 
from my pregnancy with the boys. i gained 65 pounds!!! :shock:
*Have you felt the baby move?* 
not yet
*Have you heard the heartbeat?* 
nope

*About the birth*
*Home or hospital birth?* 
hospital 
*Natural or medicated birth?* 
dear god, medicated!
*Who will be in the delivery room with you?* 
tyler
*Will you breastfeed?*
i'm gonna try like heck!
*Do you think you'll need a c-section?* 
yep. i had one with the boys. then they told me alex's head would never have fit through (and he was only 5 pounds), so ain't no way i'm goin for a vbac!
*Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time?* 
probably
*What's the first thing you might say to him/her?* 
hi!
*Would you let someone videotape the birth?* 
no thanks
*Are you excited about the birth, or scared?* 
a little from column a, a little from column b... but what happens happens and all i can hope for is a healthy baby, right!?


----------



## hwimmer

heck yes!

*About You*
Name? Heather
Age?	25
Height? 5'4"	

*About The Father*
Name? Aaron 
Age?	25
Height? 6'0"
Are you still together? Yup

*About Your Pregnancy*
Is this your first pregnancy? Yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? 15DPO - the wait was a killer!
Was it planned? The most planned pregnancy ever, I'm pretty sure :haha:
What was your first reaction?	Happy tears!
Who was with you when you found out? DH - he's the one who insisted on reading the HPT and telling me! :cloud9:
Who was the first person you told? My BFF!
How did your parents react? They don't know yet!
How far along are you?	4 weeks + 5
What was your first symptom? Went for a run at the Y and every bounce/jiggle was extremely painful to my boobs!
What is your due date? June 8th, approximately	
Do you know the sex of the baby? Nope, too early!
If so, what is it? Lol, a human baby?
Have you picked out names? Got ideas but still officially undecided.
If so, what are they? Nora for a girl, or possibly Abrahm, Ari, or Jackson for a boy
How much weight have you gained? None so far.
Do you have stretch marks? Not yet!
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet!
Have you heard the heartbeat? Not yet!

*About the birth*
Home or hospital birth? Most likely hospital birth.
Natural or medicated birth? I am leaning towards "Natural", but I'll try to be open-minded.
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH and possibly my parents/in-laws. DH and I haven't gotten this far yet!
Will you breastfeed? I hope so!
Do you think you'll need a c-section? I really hope not... :(
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? Either cry or just be in awe.
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Happy birthday!!!!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? I'm not opposed to having someone tape the moment/our faces... but I definitely would not want anything graphic to be filmed.
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? Both, I think. But, I haven't really gotten that far! Still need to have my first appt with the DR!


----------



## Greens25

About You
Name? KLindsay
Age? 26
Height? 5'8"

About The Father
Name? Kellen
Age? 28
Height? 6'0"
Are you still together? love of my life

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? approximately 13DPO Sept 27
Was it planned? yes 
What was your first reaction? *squinting* followed by "what?", "what?", "omg'
Who was with you when you found out? DH
Who was the first person you told? DH
How did your parents react? Cried....so super excited
How far along are you? 5 weeks 0 days
What was your first symptom? sore boobs
What is your due date? June 7 (also our wedding anniversary!)
Do you know the sex of the baby? too early, but we will find out
If so, what is it? it's either a boy or a girl
Have you picked out names? possibly
If so, what are they? it's a secret :)
How much weight have you gained? not much yet
Do you have stretch marks? yes, but not pregnancy ones! :( haha
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? see above!

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? home as long as possible and then head to hospital with DH and midwife
Natural or medicated birth? natural (is the PLAN)
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH & parents & midwife 
Will you breastfeed? 100%
Do you think you'll need a c-section? no
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? of course
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Hi! followed by a BIG I love you!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? video no....that would probably be like watching the exercist again!
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? excited and terrified


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! So glad to see you ladies here. I will add your names in a bit!


----------



## duckytwins

would anyone be interested in a custom blinkie special for our group?


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh that would be cool!!


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> Ooooh that would be cool!!

okay, i'll work on it today!


----------



## hakunamatata

What are you up to today Jes? I have today off from work! I'm meeting up w/ my dad so he can take a look at my car (it's making a funny noise and that's never good) and then I'm going out to lunch w/ my mom. DH and I are bowling tonight.


----------



## CelticStar

Oooo, can I join in?


----------



## hakunamatata

Of course!! What's your name and when are you due? You can also do the survey if you like.


----------



## duckytwins

KATE!!!!! come in, come in! pull up a comfy chair and put your feet up, girl! 

Kristen, i'm off today too! gonna try to choke down some breakfast (for some reason i'm craving an omelet and i HATE eggs) then take a nap (bad sleep last night). then the boys have dentist appointments this afternoon (dun dun dun!!! lol) 

sometime today, i'm gonna do some job hunting too. 

have a great day with your parents! and have fun on date night tonight!


----------



## CelticStar

hakunamatata said:


> Of course!! What's your name and when are you due? You can also do the survey if you like.

I thank you very much :D

I'm Kate and I'm due June 14th...Only got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance:

Ducky.....Thank you my lovely! Don't mind if I do! :haha:

Survey time!

*About You*
Name? - Kate
Age? - 29
Height? - 5'6"

*About The Father*
Name? - Zahid
Age? - 33
Height? - 5'8"
Are you still together? - Oh yes!

*About Your Pregnancy*
Is this your first pregnancy? - No, that was my m/c in 2006
When did you find out you were pregnant? - Yesterday!! - 13dpo (Had to POAS this morning to make sure I didn't dream it!)
Was it planned? - Oh yes
What was your first reaction? - *shaking* Holy shit! Holy shit!! Holy shit!!!!!
Who was with you when you found out? - No one :(
Who was the first person you told? - In person? My OH but I did post pics of the FRER on BnB to make sure I wasn't hallucinating first :haha:
How did your parents react? - Mum was really happy.
How far along are you? - 4 weeks
What was your first symptom? - difficult question, I didn't think I had symptoms but I guess it was pee'ing like a race horse!
What is your due date? - June 14th
Do you know the sex of the baby? - No, I'm not mystic Meg
If so, what is it? - A baby?
Have you picked out names? - Nearly!
If so, what are they? - Girl = Nathifa Noor. Boy = Zahid ?
How much weight have you gained? - Nothing yet!
Do you have stretch marks? - Not baby ones!
Have you felt the baby move? - No, but I have felt my bowels move....
Have you heard the heartbeat? - Not yet.

*About the birth*
Home or hospital birth? - Hospital
Natural or medicated birth? - As natural as possible...I'll probably change my mind and take all the drugs I can get though...
Who will be in the delivery room with you? - My OH
Will you breastfeed? - I want to
Do you think you'll need a c-section? - Hopefully not 
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? - God yes! 
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? - Thank God you're out?
Would you let someone videotape the birth? - Hell no!
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? - Excited, scared, terrified, nervous...Take your pick

Now.....Where's my blinky? I want a blinkie :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

CelticStar said:


> Now.....Where's my blinky? I want a blinkie :rofl:

workin on it! nap first! lol


----------



## duckytwins

you know what i just thought of?? should we put something in our group name to indicate that we are all due in june?


----------



## hakunamatata

That might be good! But I was thinking that we might get a couple ladies who end up not being due in June though.

How big should our group get?? Should we have a cutoff at a certain number? I'm really hoping Disneybelle and Purplelilly join.


----------



## hwimmer

I think it would be best to have a somewhat limited group, because it's really hard to keep up with those threads that have hundreds of people on them. As for the actual cutoff, I'm not sure what that number should be... 10? 20? :shrug:


----------



## charliekitty

me me me me =D can i join!! im due 14th june <3 

il fill the thingy out after =D

please let me join =D


----------



## charliekitty

o and i think we should have a limit,, i always get so confused and lost in threads with so many people in lol

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Charlie! I'm on my phone now but will def add u later.

Yeah maybe limit to 15 or so?


----------



## charliekitty

awww hakunamatata i LOVE the lion king, ur pic is awsome lol

About You
Name? - Charlotte
Age? - 23
Height? - 5'10"

About The Father
Name? - Richard
Age? - 25
Height? - 6'0"
Are you still together? - yep :hugs:

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? - Nope got my little princess Milly, shes 8 and a half month :thumbup:
When did you find out you were pregnant? - Yesterday, on my birthday! 
Was it planned? - yep
What was your first reaction? - zzzzzzzzzzzzz holy crap!! i was half asleep at the time!
Who was with you when you found out? - my OH 
Who was the first person you told? - My OH 
How did your parents react? - Mum was happy, not told my dad yet!
How far along are you? - 4 weeks
What was your first symptom? - well i had a really bad cold after ovulation! but i think it hit me when i started getting dizzy like i was last time, i thought hmmm maybe i actually am!
What is your due date? - June 14th , snap celticstar!!
Do you know the sex of the baby? - haha i wish!!
If so, what is it? - 
Have you picked out names? - not really, i just keep thinking o thts a nice name
If so, what are they? - 
How much weight have you gained? - Not much i hope but i put on 3 stone with my last pregnancy and i havnt lost it all boo!!
Do you have stretch marks? - yep lots, boo again =/
Have you felt the baby move? - nope
Have you heard the heartbeat? - Not yet

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? - Hospital
Natural or medicated birth? - gas and air and pethdine!!
Who will be in the delivery room with you? - My OH and mummy maybe
Will you breastfeed? - not sure i didnt want to last time
Do you think you'll need a c-section? - no 
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? - id like to say yes but with my LO i just froze!! nothing happend for ages!! 
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? - OMGGG =)
Would you let someone videotape the birth? - haha i would actually be curious!!
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? - excited =)

wow a blinkie i want one! 

<3


----------



## disneybelle25

Hello Ladies!
Thanks for the invite HM would LOVE to join!!
OK so...

About You
Name? Naomi
Age? 26
Height? 5'3" 

About The Father
Name? Adam 
Age? 29
Height? 5'6"
Are you still together? o yes and all loved up!

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? no, had an mmc on 1st July 2011 :cry: hopefully little noodle will stick this time
When did you find out you were pregnant? 9dpo
Was it planned? yes 
What was your first reaction? "OMG Adam have I got line eye, I SWEAR I can see 2 lines!!" 
Who was with you when you found out? DH
Who was the first person you told? DH
How did your parents react? very excited
How far along are you? 4 weeks 4 days
What was your first symptom? feeling sick
What is your due date? June 10 
Do you know the sex of the baby? too early
If so, what is it? 
Have you picked out names? trying too
If so, what are they? Jack or ...well arguing over girls 
How much weight have you gained? not much yet
Do you have stretch marks? not yet
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? too early

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? hospital just to be safe
Natural or medicated birth? The brave part of me wants to say natural but probably medicated lol
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH and mum possibly 
Will you breastfeed? definitely
Do you think you'll need a c-section? hopefully not
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? of course
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Probably something like: Hello little one
Would you let someone videotape the birth? No don't ever want to see my bits on tape lol
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? excited and terrified


----------



## CelticStar

duckytwins said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Now.....Where's my blinky? I want a blinkie :rofl:
> 
> workin on it! nap first! lolClick to expand...

Oooo, I had a nap earlier, can't believe how suddenly I felt knackered! Felt loads better when I woke up though!



duckytwins said:


> you know what i just thought of?? should we put something in our group name to indicate that we are all due in june?

Cracking idea!


----------



## CelticStar

charliekitty said:


> me me me me =D can i join!! im due 14th june <3
> 
> il fill the thingy out after =D
> 
> please let me join =D

Yay! You're here!!

My bump twin :haha: :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

hakunamatata said:


> How big should our group get?? Should we have a cutoff at a certain number? I'm really hoping Disneybelle and Purplelilly join.

Ahh It's lovely to be wanted bump twin!!!
I'm wracking my brain to think of something to go with June...


----------



## purplelilly

Hi ladies! Thanks for the invite HM! I'm not a June bug but maybe i can still join?

Here we go....
About You
Name?Christina
Age? 32
Height? 5'9"

About The Father
Name? John
age? 42
Height? 5'8"
Are you still together? 12 yrs and counting

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? 12dpo
Was it planned? yes 
What was your first reaction? At 6am "is this a ept or opk?"
Who was with you when you found out? no one DH was still sleepin
Who was the first person you told? DH-- He had the same reaction:haha:
How did your parents react? Dad THRILLED -- Mom Still sinking in but that's a whole nother story
How far along are you? Measured 13wks on todays u/s:happydance:
What was your first symptom? backache/dizzy
What is your due date? As of today April 12 (deemed our Cadbury Egg)
Do you know the sex of the baby? not yet no nub pic:shrug:
If so, what is it? Human i hope!
Have you picked out names? only boy since we're both convinced it's a boy:haha:
If so, what are they? Nathan ( i like Olivia for a girl DH likes Megan)
How much weight have you gained? fluctuates between 3-5lbs
Do you have stretch marks? only on the girls so far:blush:
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? Yes!!!! 174bpm this morning after 2 donuts,lol

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? hospital but will stay home as long as i can take it.
Natural or medicated birth? natural (but DEF not too proud for drugs if needed lol)
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH only since only 2 can come in and i don't want to make that call (maybe sis though) 
Will you breastfeed? 100%-- pump if i have too
Do you think you'll need a c-section? HOPE NOT!!!
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? dunno, I may just be in shock
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Hi! You're beautiful!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? video no....that would probably be like watching the exercist again!----- had to leave this in cuz it's damn funny!:haha::haha:
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? excited and terrified -- ditto!


----------



## duckytwins

here are a couple i just came up with. gotta take the boys to the dentist, so if you want me to, i'l make a few more when i get back. let me know what you think!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/th_watermelon.gif

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/th_turtle.gif


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies!

I agree that we should have a cutoff! It is so hard to develop relationships/closeness with people when the forum is so big and you can't keep track of posts or who is who. I would love a small group so we can really get to know each other!


----------



## disneybelle25

Loving the blinkies jessica!! Id be happy with either of those!


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the blinkies!!

Yay all my pals are here!!

:happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's good that we have an April mama in here, she can give us June ladies a heads up on what to expect :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love both of those blinkies, I can't decide!


----------



## purplelilly

those blinkies are soo cute!!! love'em! I haven't posted them yet so here's your first peek hakunamatata! The first one is the official "no pictures please!" hand and belly (he wanted to stay head on the whole time) and the second is the profile. Got no nub photo's so i guess the wait is still on for gender :growlmad:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh where are the pics??


----------



## CelticStar

I love the "not coming out til june" blinkie :haha:



Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I agree that we should have a cutoff! It is so hard to develop relationships/closeness with people when the forum is so big and you can't keep track of posts or who is who. I would love a small group so we can really get to know each other!

I totally agree, have we all got facebook? That would be a brilliant way of getting to know each other (and a chance to nosy through photo's!) and put faces to names.


----------



## purplelilly

hahaha jumped the gun on submit reply:blush:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5









006.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## duckytwins

want me to make a few more, or just poll the ones we have and pick one of those?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm it's up to you!

I love both the blinkies!

Or maybe something with a rattle or a stork? Just throwing that out there.

The watermelon smuggler makes me giggle, it makes me think of Dirty Dancing. "I carried a watermelon!" :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh love the scan pics!!

So exciting!!


----------



## purplelilly

I like the watermelon smuggler too!


----------



## hakunamatata

That could even be the name of our group.

Plus watermelon is a good summer fruit...

And our tummy will be the size of a watermelon...


----------



## Gagamummy

Hey Ladies, I'm looking for some bump buddies I'm due may 19? :) are doors still open? Lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Sure! I'm away from my computer atm so I will add u to the main list tonight later on. Feel free to complete the survey!


----------



## duckytwins

how about his one? 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/th_stork.gif


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh pretty. I really do like them all. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

am i making it difficult?! lol


----------



## hakunamatata

It's good to have options!


----------



## CelticStar

I love the idea of calling ourselves the watermelon smugglers :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Me tooooo! I like watermelon smugglers.


----------



## CelticStar

Makes us sound like swarthy fruit pirates walking the wrong side of the law :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## Greens25

Agreed! Love watermelon smugglers. I thought of dirty dancing too!


I will have to post a pick soon of the zoo afghan I am making for my little bean. It has an elephant, monkey, giraffe, tiger and alligator!


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha watermelon smugglers? with a name like that I want to join!! please? :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!

Please take the survey if you like.

Will update new members tonight.


----------



## duckytwins

hi frisbee!!! welcome!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

About You
Name? Amber
Age?	22
Height? 5'3.5 (yes the .5 matters!!)	

About The Father
Name? William 
Age?	24
Height? 6'0"
Are you still together? Yep! 

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? No.. it will be my third.. unfortunately it will only be my second child though :(
When did you find out you were pregnant? Oct 2nd! 10-12 dpo!
Was it planned? YES!	
What was your first reaction? oh my gosh is that a line? oh my gosh Im not sure.. it better be.. no Im seeing things.. no.. no.. ITS A LINE!!!... wait.. is it?.... 
Who was with you when you found out? I was by myself but went into the bedroom to tell the DH
Who was the first person you told?	DH
How did your parents react? My mother gave me a very happy hug and my daddy grinned his special grin for his only little girl :)
How far along are you?	About 5 weeks 3 days
What was your first symptom? Just feeling really tired..
What is your due date? June 4th!
Do you know the sex of the baby? Not yet haha
If so, what is it? Im pretty sure its going to be a boy or a girl.. 
Have you picked out names? yes actually!
If so, what are they? Amara or Connor
How much weight have you gained? 2lbs :blush:
Do you have stretch marks? Not from this one!
Have you felt the baby move? haha no but I cant wait!!!
Have you heard the heartbeat? No.. I hope to in a couple weeks!!

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? Im looking into a birthing center because I actually want a midwife..
Natural or medicated birth? Natural as much as I can!
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH!
Will you breastfeed? Yes!
Do you think you'll need a c-section? definitely NOT
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? probably tear up a bit :)
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? probably the same thing I told my DD, "hey baby (insert gender here)!"
Would you let someone videotape the birth? I havent actually decided yet..
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? VERY excited!


----------



## duckytwins

omg, amber, i love how your ticker says baby has more brain cells than paris hilton! :rofl:


----------



## Iamblessed

Hello all !! I have been invited here by hakunmatata!! I am due in June also!!:)


----------



## hakunamatata

That's funny about the brain cells!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So we are up to 12... should we cut it off now? Does anyone have a special request to add a particular friend that they are already bump buds with?


----------



## duckytwins

I dont think I have any outstanding invites


----------



## hakunamatata

Okay, just closed the group. We are at 12 members but if anyone has a special request to add someone, let us know.

This will be a good thing to have a small group. We'll actually be able to get to know each other & respond to posts!

I believe Kate suggested adding each other on Facebook. If you feel comfortable doing so, definitely pm each other with our FB info.


----------



## hakunamatata

Greens25 said:


> Agreed! Love watermelon smugglers. I thought of dirty dancing too!
> 
> 
> I will have to post a pick soon of the zoo afghan I am making for my little bean. It has an elephant, monkey, giraffe, tiger and alligator!

Sounds so cute!!

I've been knitting a blanket. I will share pics when it's done! It's a cool rainbow pastel that works for either a boy or a girl.


----------



## CelticStar

I'm happy to just post up my facebook here, just send me a message letting me know who you are because I might not accept lol!

www.facebook.com/celticstar82


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha I know! I thought the ticker would be funny, it asked if I wanted the developmental info or humor.. so I went for 2 different tickers so I could have both! :haha:


----------



## charliekitty

hi girls!! oo i love the blinky, i love thr group name too, i couldnt find it this morning tho haha :dohh:

is it to early to have baby brain, actuallly i dont think i ever got over baby brain haha

how r we all =)

i feel ok today, just didnt wana get up lol

x


----------



## CelticStar

Morning all!

Hope we're all well and not suffering too badly this morning lol!

I'm going crazy, 4 hours sleep Wednesday night and then 3 and a half last night, I just cannot go to sleep on a night! It wouldn't be too bad if I could have a lie in but come 8am...I'm wide awake again :dohh:
I thought I'd got out of m/s this morning but nope, bang on 10am it got me, I feel rubbish :haha:

Charlie, baby brain has got me good already! I have honestly lost about half of my IQ over night! I even sat looking at the remote control for the TV this morning and I couldn't for the life of me remember how to turn the TV on!! :blush:

Well, time to go raid the cupboards, I'd better see if I can get rid of this nausea, doesn't help that my heightened sense of smell (anyone else got that?) insists on picking up all the vile smells, not the pleasant ones!


----------



## duckytwins

morning ladies! how is everyone? i have some tmi, if you don't mind. when i woke up this morning to pee, on wiping, i had some really dark cm. it was almost really dark yellow/light brown. i forced myself to pee a few minutes later and there was nothing. should i be worried? is that normal?

kate, i'm sorry you're feeling badly. i seem to be nauseous all the time. it gets worse late at night and is pretty bad early in the morning. and heightened sense of smell - omg, yes! i can smell things i swear a bloodhound can't! 

i was wondering if anyone might be interested in doing toilet paper measuring? you take your tp and wrap it around your belly and count how many squares it take to make it around. you do this every week/few weeks at the beginning to see how big your belly is growing. if you're not comfortable with telling the group how many squares you start off with, you can just tell how many you're growing each time. thoughts?


----------



## Greens25

This one is the most complex I have ever crocheted so it will take me until the baby is in universtiy to finish! Just kidding, but at least most of my pregnancy!




hakunamatata said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed! Love watermelon smugglers. I thought of dirty dancing too!
> 
> 
> I will have to post a pick soon of the zoo afghan I am making for my little bean. It has an elephant, monkey, giraffe, tiger and alligator!
> 
> Sounds so cute!!
> 
> I've been knitting a blanket. I will share pics when it's done! It's a cool rainbow pastel that works for either a boy or a girl.Click to expand...


----------



## Greens25

I like this idea! I am already so bloated it is crazy! have to wear baggy shirts to work so that everyone wont know! I will measure tonight!



duckytwins said:


> morning ladies! how is everyone? i have some tmi, if you don't mind. when i woke up this morning to pee, on wiping, i had some really dark cm. it was almost really dark yellow/light brown. i forced myself to pee a few minutes later and there was nothing. should i be worried? is that normal?
> 
> kate, i'm sorry you're feeling badly. i seem to be nauseous all the time. it gets worse late at night and is pretty bad early in the morning. and heightened sense of smell - omg, yes! i can smell things i swear a bloodhound can't!
> 
> i was wondering if anyone might be interested in doing toilet paper measuring? you take your tp and wrap it around your belly and count how many squares it take to make it around. you do this every week/few weeks at the beginning to see how big your belly is growing. if you're not comfortable with telling the group how many squares you start off with, you can just tell how many you're growing each time. thoughts?


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> morning ladies! how is everyone? i have some tmi, if you don't mind. when i woke up this morning to pee, on wiping, i had some really dark cm. it was almost really dark yellow/light brown. i forced myself to pee a few minutes later and there was nothing. should i be worried? is that normal?
> 
> kate, i'm sorry you're feeling badly. i seem to be nauseous all the time. it gets worse late at night and is pretty bad early in the morning. and heightened sense of smell - omg, yes! i can smell things i swear a bloodhound can't!
> 
> i was wondering if anyone might be interested in doing toilet paper measuring? you take your tp and wrap it around your belly and count how many squares it take to make it around. you do this every week/few weeks at the beginning to see how big your belly is growing. if you're not comfortable with telling the group how many squares you start off with, you can just tell how many you're growing each time. thoughts?

I love this idea! lol! DH already thinks i'm nuts so it should be good when he catchs me playing with TP!:haha:
I wouldn't worry about the cm. I've had that exactly off and on since 5 wks. Doc said it is old blood working it's way out and that even light pink is fine. There are so many more blood vessels around the uterus while preggo that it is a common occurance. My most was 3 days of light brown around 6wks and doc said that's usually left over from implantation. (my bub is truely snuggled in!) :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness you ladies make me laugh! Im still worried about everything.. I went to the dr yesterday and he did blood tests to see how high my HCG was and he called today saying it was a good "base number" and to come back in a week to do it again to make sure they go up.. Im so nervous.. I dont want another mc.. :(


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh and duckytwins! Where did you get the watermelon smugglers blinky? I would like it!


----------



## CelticStar

duckytwins said:


> morning ladies! how is everyone? i have some tmi, if you don't mind. when i woke up this morning to pee, on wiping, i had some really dark cm. it was almost really dark yellow/light brown. i forced myself to pee a few minutes later and there was nothing. should i be worried? is that normal?
> 
> kate, i'm sorry you're feeling badly. i seem to be nauseous all the time. it gets worse late at night and is pretty bad early in the morning. and heightened sense of smell - omg, yes! i can smell things i swear a bloodhound can't!
> 
> i was wondering if anyone might be interested in doing toilet paper measuring? you take your tp and wrap it around your belly and count how many squares it take to make it around. you do this every week/few weeks at the beginning to see how big your belly is growing. if you're not comfortable with telling the group how many squares you start off with, you can just tell how many you're growing each time. thoughts?

Bloodhounds have nothing on us :haha:

I'm liking the toilet paper measurements...One question, can I use kitchen paper instead? the squares are bigger :rofl:


----------



## CelticStar

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh my goodness you ladies make me laugh! Im still worried about everything.. I went to the dr yesterday and he did blood tests to see how high my HCG was and he called today saying it was a good "base number" and to come back in a week to do it again to make sure they go up.. Im so nervous.. I dont want another mc.. :(

Here's hoping everything is just as it should be for you frisbee :hugs:


----------



## amiii

hey ladies! sorry ive been so absent. been to my first appointment with my midwife. i was just asked to fill in some forms and got some basic information.

but guess my surprise when they said my first ultrasound is 18 weeks! and the next one is in week 32 and thats all i get. thats the law over here in sweden. if i want more ultrasounds i have to pay for them and one costs like 350 dollars.

how is it where you live? 

hope everybody are doing well! hugs! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies, just popping in quick to say hi. At work so I can't stay long.

Catch up with you soon & have a good weekend!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies can I join too ?


About You
Name? Claire
Age?	30
Height? 5'7"	

About The Father
Name? Ian 
Age?	29
Height? 6'3"
Are you still together? yes

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? no
When did you find out you were pregnant? 13dpo
Was it planned? yes	
What was your first reaction?	OMG :happydance:
Who was with you when you found out? Myself
Who was the first person you told?	DH
How did your parents react? They don't know yet
How far along are you?	4 weeks 1 day
What was your first symptom? sore boobies
What is your due date? June 14	
Do you know the sex of the baby? too early
Have you picked out names? yes
If so, what are they? William or Hannah
How much weight have you gained? nothing yet
Do you have stretch marks? yes but not due to pregnancy :blush:
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? see above!

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? hospital
Natural or medicated birth? hopefully natural
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH	
Will you breastfeed? yes
Do you think you'll need a c-section? hope not
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? of course
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? 
Would you let someone videotape the birth? no way
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? excited and scared that I won't get that far


----------



## kaboom

Oops too late just noticed you've closed the group :laugh2:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all!! 
On my phone so will do a proper post in the morning! Just wanted to say :hi: and hope you are all ok and have a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw Claire we have room for 1 more.

:friends:


----------



## CelticStar

Yay! Welcome in Claire!


----------



## charliekitty

Evening girls! Just having a nosey while I wait for my bath to run lol

How do u get the blinkie in Ur sig???

Xx


----------



## CelticStar

Put this code into your signature Charlie :thumbup: (minus the space before the last ]! )

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/watermelon.gif[/IMG ]

I've just ordered some seabands from Amazon, anything to stop this nausea and dizziness! I know I've got meds but I want to try and take as few as possible iykwim?


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> Put this code into your signature Charlie :thumbup: (minus the space before the last ]! )
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/watermelon.gif[/IMG ]
> 
> I've just ordered some seabands from Amazon, anything to stop this nausea and dizziness! I know I've got meds but I want to try and take as few as possible iykwim?[/QUOTE]
> 
> So sorry you're that sick! I almost feel guilty that i didn't get m/s (who knows for saying it so many times it'll hit me at 15wks :haha:) There were plenty of times i wanted it just to make this feel real, but i feel terrible with all my bnb friends suffering :hugs: A lady in one of my other threads actually has been hospitalized for it:cry:
> I think i'm gonna count my blessings!


----------



## charliekitty

Thanks celtic =D o I had them last year, I don't think they did much for me, but I was only nauseous and dizzy all the time I think I was actually sick twice lol, I wonder if il be lucky again this time lol 

Maybe they will do good for Ur bad ms! =)

Has everyone seen a doc/ midwife yet? Iv not seen any one still waiting for the midwife to ring me back to make an appointment, I think it will feel more real then lol 

Xx


----------



## CelticStar

Don't feel terrible! Feel lucky :haha:

I might feel terrible but I'm loving it, it reminds me that I've got a munchkin on board! Is that strange?


----------



## CelticStar

Charlie, I've seen my doctor (but you already know that lol...) and I'm rubbish! I just realised that I read your facebook message and never replied :blush:

Forgive me? :flower:

It was a really short visit really, he referred me to the hospital so now I have to wait for my u/s appt to come through and I have my first midwife appt on Nov 3rd, I'll be 8 weeks exactly! I'm hoping I'll get to hear munchkins heartbeat at that one, OH is coming with me as well. He's like a kid waiting for Christmas now :rofl:


----------



## charliekitty

I know what u mean!! I kinda wana have a bit more ms than last time lol, I feel like a missed out ha, I didn't have any cravings either =/ unless u call eating EVERYTHING a craving!


----------



## charliekitty

O it's ok Celtic lol!! I forgive you my bump twin =D


----------



## CelticStar

charliekitty said:


> I didn't have any cravings either =/ unless u call eating EVERYTHING a craving!

This actually made me lol! 

Awww thank you bump twin :happydance:


----------



## charliekitty

I'm off to bed now, got baby ballet in the morning

Night girlys =D


----------



## CelticStar

Night Charlie! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Baby ballet - how cute!! If I have a girl, I totally want her to take baby ballet.

So my first appointment is in less than a week. It's just to confirm pregnancy. I wish they would be doing more at my first appt but apparently not. Shouldn't they be doing more at the first appt??


----------



## duckytwins

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh and duckytwins! Where did you get the watermelon smugglers blinky? I would like it!

i made it! go ahead and grab it from me!


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls! wow! what a day! i work at the mark twain house a few days a week and today was just madness!! i came home exhausted and tense. 

i haven't seen my dr yet, but i have an appointment on november 1. i won't be able to wait that long! 

the nausea is killing me! i was walking back home from putting the boys on the bus this morning and i almost hurled in my driveway! what would the neighbors think!? lol and i'm running out of excuses for why i feel so retched at work. i have to say , though, i don't mind the m/s all that much, it does help to remind me that there's a bun in there. 

so i've decided i've been craving salt! anything salty! i don't even want to look at sweet anymore (who am i?!?!) for lunch i had noodle soup, for dinner i made fried rice and i went to the store after work today to get the fixings for a corned beef dinner for this weekend! ha ha ha... and now, i'm craving olives! 

amina, i'm actually not sure what the policy on ultrasounds is around here. i had a lot of them when i was pg last time becuase of being high-risk with twins. that's too bad they will only let you have two :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I had fried rice tonight too! We got Chinese takeout.


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> So my first appointment is in less than a week. It's just to confirm pregnancy. I wish they would be doing more at my first appt but apparently not. Shouldn't they be doing more at the first appt??

I think this is normal - my first appt isn't until I'm 7 weeks (they said they wouldn't see me before that) and I believe it's going to be more comprehensive. Hopefully after they confirm your pregnancy with a blood test, they'll schedule your next appt right away for like 2-3 weeks after that. Ha, "right away"... 2-3 weeks feels like an eternity these days!


----------



## CelticStar

Good morning girls!

I hope we're all feeling good :D

I couldn't sleep last night (again!) and so was looking for boys names, we've got a girls name all sorted - Nathifa Noor, Nathifa is the Islamic version of my Mom's name and Noor was OH's Mom's name, they also mean "pure light" - what do you ladies think to Zain Najid for a boys name? It means beloved and brave....


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all! :hi:
Kate I love the names, they sound very meaningful. DH and I can't agree on anything other than Jack so we aren't getting very far lol! Will you find out what your having?

MMM Kristin, what I wouldn't give for a Chinese and its 9.50 am :dohh: we are going out for a pizza hut lunch and off to see Lion King 3D this afternoon, can't help but think of you now when I think of that film!!

Jessica, poor you with the nausea, I'm having very mild nausea but only when I'm very tired or smell something strong. Kind of wish the nausea was stronger as like you I find it reassuring having symptoms so actually hoping it gets worse for me soon!
How do I add the blinky to my sig??

So work has been manic this week, hence why I've been away from here all week. Went to a conference for Monday and Tuesday, would much rather have been teaching lol! Had to ring NHS Direct on the Tuesday due to horrible cramps that I had comvinced myself was ectopic, but thankfully they have gone now and I'm just getting dull aches occasionally. Why is it sooo long before anyone wants to scan you or do a blood test in the UK?? Its such a long and paranoid wait!


----------



## CelticStar

Morning Naomi!

I always said that I didn't want to find out the sex but now I'm not too sure :haha: I'd like to be able to call our baby by it's name rather than just munchkin (although munchkin is a cute nickname and will probably stick after baby is born!) and also be able to pick gender specific clothes, nappies etc.
So I'm stuck, I might get the sonographer to write down what we're having and put it in an envelope so then when I decide either way, I can either read it or throw it (I probably won't throw it, I'm way too indecisive to make a firm decision like that! :rofl:)

Oooo chinese sounds so good right now! In fact, I might be in luck, OH made special fried rice last night and I'm sure there's some left!

I agree about scans and blood tests though, I know a heartbeat isn't detectable until after 5 weeks but it would be nice to be able to see some sign on a scan that I have a little bean in there! I'll be exactly 8 weeks at my first midwife appt, have you got yours booked yet?


----------



## disneybelle25

No not yet, I had an mmc at 5 weeks and started spotting at 6+2 so we are going to go to the doctors after that point, I know that just because I get past that point wont mean I'm guaranteed a perfect pregnancy but it gives me something to aim for lol! 
Funny that, I was just having the conversation with DH about finding out. I've always said I wanted it to be a suprise too, but now I'm pregnant I think I want to know, like you we have a nickname (noodle) but it would be nice to buy colour specific things rather than rush out after the birth to get it. Think we would keep it a secret though from the world - seeing as I have been useless at keeping the actual pregnancy secret lol!!


----------



## CelticStar

I know exactly what you mean about having something to aim for, I had a m/c at 15 weeks five years ago, I'm not worrying with this pregnancy but I won't be fully relaxed until I get past 15 weeks :hugs:

I'm struggling to keep my mouth shut about being pregnant! My Mum and a good friend are the ones other than me and OH who know but I just want to shout it out to everyone! 
I like the idea of finding out but not letting others know, aww crap, who am I kidding? I'll be begging to know whether we're having a girl or a boy and I'll be blurting it out on facebook knowing me :rofl:

I feel quite guilty because even though I'd love the baby just as much whether it was a girl or a boy, I can't help hoping it's a girl :blush: Yet at the same time, I'd like a boy so he can be the big brother...No, I'm not stopping at one, I don't care what m/s I get or how bad labour is, I've always said that I want at least two children so they be there for each other like me and my little sister.
OH would love it to be a girl as well, he keeps saying that we would be so blessed to have a little girl, I'm not sure the possibility of us having a boy has even crossed his mind.....Oooops!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hehe!! I've been calling mine "Bean".

My mom ordered the Lion King blu ray for me, isn't she sweet??

I've also been looking at a Lion King nursery theme (I know you're all shocked) :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

btw I'm SO itching for my ticker to say appleseed!!!


----------



## duckytwins

good morning ladies! how is everyone!? 

kate, i agree, those names sound like they are very special! we are really hoping for a girl. i could use another female body around this house (other than the cat!) her name will be tessa (missle name has not been established yet). if he does happen to be a boy, we haven't decided on anything yet, but i like the name peyton. tyler doesn't think it "goes", but i don't think it necessarily doesn't. it's not like i'm suggesting guiseppe or anything. ("i'd like you to meet my kids, alexander, jonathan and guiseppe" :rofl: )

we origainally said we didn't want to know what gender(s) the boys were, but when we found out we were having two, we kind of did want to know. then we asked my ob to write it down and seal it in an envelope and we would open it on our anniversary. for a while, we actually thought alex was a girl! (he wasn't!!!) he was just "shy". 

i also agree about when you've had a previous m/c, it's really hard to have to wait for any confirmation from the doctor's office. i had two before having the boys, so the beginning is nerve-wracking to say the least! but i like the idea of shooting for when the m/c happened as a "safe" place. it's easier to relax when you know you've passed the point of heartbreak last time, you know? 

my first appt will be at 8+1, in 3 weeks... where's that fast forward button?

the only people i've told are the ladies in my mothers of multiples group. (every time we have a meeting, they ask!) lol... we will tell my parents and the boys after the first appointment, then the rest of the world at the end of the first tri. i think since thanksgiving (in the us) falls right around that time, we'll be telling the extended families then. 

so it looks as if my face is starting to clear up! (YAY!) i am having cramps now, so i looked it up and i guess it's uterus stretching and the rest of implantation. that made me feel a little better. 

i do have this pretty bad cough though. i don't know if it's a cold, or allergies, but it's making my tummy ache when i cough! :( 

i FINALLY found a comfortable position while sleeping! i'm on my right side, cuddled with my bear (which ironically enough is named jonathan bear - named waaaaay before we even had kids!) 

does anyone have any medical conditions they are dealing with while pg? i have fibromyalgia, plantar faciitis in my left foot and this lymph node problem under my right arm. also, when the boys were about 16 months old or so, i was disgnosed with ppd and put on lexapro. i have tried unsuccessfully to get off it a few times, but am desparate to not be on while pregnant. i weaned myself from 20 mg per day to 10 to 5 to 5 every other day to 2.5 every third day (that's where i am now). i hope to be off it soon! 

well, since i've now written a novel and you all know everything but my shoe size (8), i think i'll go find something salty to start my day! :rofl:

have a great day everyone!


----------



## purplelilly

Amiii-- If insurance wouldn't pay for the NT Screening Scan then I wouldn't have had an u/s till 18-20wks!!!! That's the only scan my doc group will send for unless there is a problem/concern. Any other ones I'd have to pay for myself! DH actually mentioned getting a 3D/4D towards the end but i doubt we'll want to pay for it. I'd rather save the $ for baby stuff! I didn't get sent out for blood work untill 10wks either but my old doc was a twit and forgot to send me for it.

As you can tell by my avi our lil one has been deamed Our Cadbury Egg. After my first appt DH asked me what our EDD was and i told him April, which he immediately responded Easter (like it's the whole month:haha:) I have always been addicted to chocolate milk so it all morphed into Cadbury Egg:haha: (Cad for short,lol) Dh always said he wouldn't want to know the sex but that has DEF changed! I think we've decided to find out the sex, probably tell everyone, but hold back the name. I think knowing makes it easier to bond with baby before he/she gets here. (I think thats uber important for the men since they don't get all the feelings/kicks that we do)


----------



## duckytwins

naomi, use this code in your sig, take out the space before the last ]

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/watermelon.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## duckytwins

kristin, naomi and amina, will we be appleseeds tomorrow??? :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes - I take Prozac, and my doctor knew that I was TTC. It's not 100% risk free, but it's one of the safest anti-depressants to take while pg. It's definitely a personal decision whatever one decides to do. Personally, it's a chronic condition that I need to take care of, and everything I've read and researched has led me to the conclusion that the benefits far outweigh the risks.

We are here for you whatever you decide! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Jessica-- i had pretzels for breakfast and it was yummmmy! lol (i thought you were going to say your bear is named guiseppe,lol) Oh and i wear a 9 shoe:haha:

Kate -- i love all the meanings behind the names. Just a wonderful touch! We have such a long last name that we're just trying to find good "short" names so our child won't be 10ys old before he/she can spell it,lol


----------



## purplelilly

Yay for appleseeds! I lost that ticker for my & DH anniversary date! Now just a sarcastic weekly update (love it!) 

I'm not on any meds anymore. Was briefly on an anti-anxiety in january (had a panic attack--- thought it was a heart attack---- VERY SCARY) but came off them in feb when we truely started TTC. No other major medical problems just a bum knee from high school that now has arthritis (yes at 32!) and an uncanny ability to stress myself out!:haha:

I've got a weird one for you ladies....
Yesterday MIL was telling DH that she is really excited about the baby, almost too much as she has to calm herself so her heart doesn't race too much. He was picking on her the other day that he's not sure if she's excited or not (you would think she would know him better but she tends to be SUPER sensitive most the time) Anyway she said she was thinking about it the other night and said ....."that's a part of me in there!" Now i found this EXTREMELY odd. I know the family blood line and all that but i'm quite sure it was just me and DH in that bed:haha: I am aware that she is gonna be quite a handfull when the baby gets here cuz she's gonna want to take over, but am i looking into this too much or is that a Strange thing for a MIL to say?

Thanks for reading my rambling by the way:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm... I can't decide if it's weird or sweet.

I think she meant to be sweet but it came off weird. :haha:

It almost seems a little invasive?? :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I used to take anti-anxiety meds as well but have cut those out completely as there are known birth defects with the one I was taking.


----------



## hakunamatata

So I was working on my Amazon baby registry. I've added SO much stuff!! This is actually going to be my own Christmas wish list too because we are going to need lots of stuff being that it's the first baby, so I want to get a head start before the shower.

I was an 80's baby so I'm totally getting dvd's of Fraggle Rock, Looney Tunes, Muppets, and Sesame Street!!

And Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Hmmm... I can't decide if it's weird or sweet.
> 
> I think she meant to be sweet but it came off weird. :haha:
> 
> It almost seems a little invasive?? :shrug:

That is a perfect explaination to me! It def felt invasive. I've waited 8yrs for this and it almost felt taken away.:cry: She has also told DH that to "help" she plans to babysit 4 days a week so i can work (but we already have it worked out to have the baby at the shop, changing the office into a make shift nursery) I'm having seperation anxiety and i'm not even in the 2nd trimester:wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm sounds like "help" might equal "control"...

I fear that a little bit with my mom and MIL too, but at the same time I'm really glad that they will help look after Bean because I'll have to go to work and I'll feel better knowing he/she is with family. They are teachers so they will at least be able to help out during the summer. After that, it's daycare :wacko: Wish I could afford to be a SAHM. But DH might be getting a raise so there is a chance I could go part-time. It's just tricky. There are soooo many things we are going to have to get for Bean. Like a college education. :haha:

Ooooh that works out great that you could have your baby with you while you work!!


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> So I was working on my Amazon baby registry. I've added SO much stuff!! This is actually going to be my own Christmas wish list too because we are going to need lots of stuff being that it's the first baby, so I want to get a head start before the shower.
> 
> I was an 80's baby so I'm totally getting dvd's of Fraggle Rock, Looney Tunes, Muppets, and Sesame Street!!
> 
> And Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas :happydance:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Emmet Otters Jug Band Christmas!!!! and fraggle rock too! My looney DH has been buying VHS tapes (hopefully my VCR still works,lol) since we got engaged 9yrs ago! I have enough tapes that my kid could be glued to a tv for 5yrs!:haha: A couple yrs ago i forced him to switch to books:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl: That's awesome.

I definitely want Bean to do a sport or dance a few times a week, but a little tv isn't bad either. My SIL is absolutely insane about TV. Her baby is less than a year old, and if she comes to visit, she has a fit if DH has the tv on for sports or something. She actually shields her baby's head so she won't look at the tv. :wacko:

What is she going to do when her kid goes to school? She's going to write a note to her teacher: "Dear Ms. Teacher, please excuse my daughter from any tv-related activities that might come up during the school year, even if they have an educational purpose." :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Yeah being in business for yourself has the downside of NO vacations really or days off but we have the flexability to bring Cad in which to me is priceless! I know i'll have plenty of willing babysitters so Cad's not here all the time, but i really would like him with me as much as possible. I don't know if we'll have another so i don't wanna miss anything! (I want at least 2 but DH had to be talked into 1, i'm hoping having Cad will change his mind!)


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> :rofl: That's awesome.
> 
> I definitely want Bean to do a sport or dance a few times a week, but a little tv isn't bad either. My SIL is absolutely insane about TV. Her baby is less than a year old, and if she comes to visit, she has a fit if DH has the tv on for sports or something. She actually shields her baby's head so she won't look at the tv. :wacko:
> 
> What is she going to do when her kid goes to school? She's going to write a note to her teacher: "Dear Ms. Teacher, please excuse my daughter from any tv-related activities that might come up during the school year, even if they have an educational purpose." :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm not like that for sure. I think alittle tv is just fine! As long as it's not the babysitter :haha: I think interaction is key with bubs! and fresh air!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

purplelilly said:


> I've waited 8yrs for this and it almost felt taken away.:cry: She has also told DH that to "help" she plans to babysit 4 days a week so i can work

:hugs: i'm sorry she's stealing your thunder. it's YOUR baby, so you do it YOUR way! mil or no mil, she raised hers, so it's your turn! 

i don't have any in-law troubles, so i can't be of much help. (tyler's dad died before we were married and his mother had a massive stroke just before his father died and is in a convalescent home) 

so, i just totally sent tyler out for a mcdonald's egg mcmuffin for breakfast and it was the most wonderful thing ever! i think my total food aversion has passed!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

:yipee::yipee: yay for no food adversions!!! I only have 1 thing that does that to me ...A1 sauce which i used to put on everything but that seemed to pass last week.


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad you're starting to feel a little better Jes :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

me too, thanks!


----------



## Greens25

Afternoon ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA lately. Had to leave right after work yesterday to take my Mom to the doctor because she needed eye surgery. It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada this weekend so I have about 10 people coming over at 3pm so the DH and I have been busy cleaning and getting the turkey in the oven (Happy Thanksgiving to any other Canadians...or am I the only one?)


So happy news, my doctor called yesterday and from last Tuesday to this Tuesday (3 weeks+ 5 days to 4 weeks + 5 days) my HCG went from 18 to 539! She said that is very textbook and that unless I am feeling bad I don't have to worry about anything else until the 31st when I have my first pre-natal. SO excited! At that point I will be 9 weeks!

I also joined the appleseed club on Thursday! hahaha all I can hear is the Johnny Appleseed song in my head!

I love ALL the names everyone is thinking of..... 

the DH and I decided we will find out the sex and have been thinking of names.... I have a girl name and he has a boy name.... 

Let me know what you think:

Girl- Makaya Riali Marie Spence (DH's sister's name is Riali and my Mom, his mom, my aunt, his aunt and his sister all have first or middle names as Marie!)

His boy name- Kingston Alexander McDonald Spence (Kingston Jamaica is where his Dad was born, my Grandfather's name was Alexander, his Dad's middle name, his Grandfathers middle name and his middle name are Mcdonald)

I am not 100% sure how I feel about Kingston....I like Kingston, just don't want people to call him King....

Please tell me HONESTLY what you think :)

xoxo


----------



## duckytwins

i think i'm gonna be starting my tp measuring tomorrow at 5 weeks. 

anyone else not fitting into their clothes? i just put on a pair of undies, don't fit, a pair or jeans, don't fit and a cute little top, doesn't fit. i think after i drop the boys off at my parents, i'm gonna go shopping!


----------



## hakunamatata

Linds - Maybe Kingston for a middle name?? I love Alexander!

Hope your mom is doing okay.

Jes - my clothes fit fine though I'm sure that's going to change soon!!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm really bloated already :(

I'm not small anyway (uk12/14) but I'm now wearing a pair of uk16 jeans and they're so uncomfortable!! OH is taking me to MotherCare tomorrow so I'll grab a couple of pairs of maternity jeans that will hopefully see me through! 
Is it odd to get them now or do other people buy maternity trousers early on?
I figure once the bloating goes I'll have a bump anyway so it doesn't matter if I get them now...


----------



## hakunamatata

I've noticed some bloating here too, but I guess my clothes are a bit loose so I can get away with it for now. I saw some really cute and not terribly expensive maternity clothes at Target! I'm sure you don't have that in the UK, but it's a chain store here. Some nice pants too that I will be able to wear to work. I haven't bought any yet because I had been checking them out before I got pg.


----------



## duckytwins

i just came back from a consignment shop and picked up some maternity pants, then went to walmart and got some new undies. last time, by about 8 weeks, i was in maternity, so i'm not surprised i'm in early this time. if it's comfortable, i say go for it!

we just got back from dropping the boys off at my parents. i miss them already!


----------



## hakunamatata

I jazzed up the front page. Hope you guys like it!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for being comfortable!


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> I jazzed up the front page. Hope you guys like it!!

 
i LOVE it!! i love the pic of the baby wearing the watermelon hat... i have a thing for baby butts! :rofl:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah loving the front page!!!
Cant believe how much ive missed this afternoon will have to catch up in the morning!
Appleseed tomorrow woop!!


----------



## CelticStar

I love the baby in the watermelon, I might even pinch it as my avatar picture :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Ok, so after another one of my friends guessed today that I was pregnant (might have had something to do with sudden unexplained vomiting!) me and OH have had a talk, we've decided to go public now so a facebook announcement has been made....I'm now avoiding facebook as my updates have gone freaking crazy :rofl:

Maybe we've jumped the gun but we're both so excited that we thought sod it, I should really do the ring round of relatives I guess :blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

awesome Celtic! we are doing the same thing next week after I get my blood drawn again to make sure my numbers are going up, if they keep going up then we will spill. until then though we are keeping mum.. Im just so nervous..


----------



## frisbeemama12

ALSO, Wow I love catching up on all this every day! I thoroughly enjoy the new first post! thank you Kristin! and I DEFINITELY know what youre going through Christina.. My MIL was like that with my DD and it was her third grandchild, but my DD is with her only son and youngest child... it is ROUGH but eventually we hashed it out.. it took me and my MIL face to face talking/ arguing things out but it worked and now everything is awesome, our DD goes to see grandma and grandpa every now and then because we live about an hour away from them, and our relationship with them is great now too.. our DD is 3.. it probably took about a year and a half to get my MIL and myself to a great understanding..


----------



## CelticStar

My hpt's are getting darker all the time - Yes....I'm still testing :blush: - we both decided that we're not going to be scared of anything happening and just share our excitement, if something happens (God forbid) then we'll deal with it at the time, we want to live in this moment, now.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## hakunamatata

CelticStar said:


> My hpt's are getting darker all the time - Yes....I'm still testing :blush: - we both decided that we're not going to be scared of anything happening and just share our excitement, if something happens (God forbid) then we'll deal with it at the time, we want to live in this moment, now.
> 
> Does that make sense?

I totally understand. I told a small handful of friends. DH is way more reserved but like you said, it's too exciting. 

I'm really itching to do something on Facebook. I'll probably post a scan pic or something at some point!



Sara93x said:


> :wave:Hi everyone!:flower: I know this group is closed, but was wondering if you had a lil space for me..? :blush: Found out I'm expecting yesterday.. Due June 16th! & Would love to get to know you all- we're due around the same time! :haha: Congratulations to everyone on their :bfp: :hugs: xx

Of course. We were at 13 members so this will make us 14 which is much luckier.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

That makes perfect sense Celtic.. Im going to start that next week after I get my numbers.. I hope they are high!


----------



## CelticStar

Phew..I was worried I being an idiot :haha:

And can I just say.....HOLY HELL!!!! I just scratched my boob because it was itchy....They feel like they're massive now - no wonder OH was winking at me earlier :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

My boobs were big before I was pg. They will probably hit the floor in 8 months.


----------



## CelticStar

*jealous* :winkwink:

I don't know if it's just me but everything seems to be happening very early for me?

Boobs getting bigger, bloating lots, morning sickness....All at 4+2?

It's making me wonder if there's only one bean in there :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

haha don't be jealous, it's just that I'm a bit chunky, that's why I've got the boobs :haha:

Maybe you have twins?!

So far I'm just tired.


----------



## CelticStar

Hah! I'm chunky as well but somehow what should have gone on my chest has gone on my butt instead :cry:


----------



## frisbeemama12

well just so you know you dont have to freakout yet about twins, I was the exact same way with DD back in 2007. bloated, hungry, sick, all when I was about 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## frisbeemama12

how did you get the link to your journal on your sig Celtic? Im trying to but Im not a computer wiz haha


----------



## CelticStar

frisbeemama12 said:


> well just so you know you dont have to freakout yet about twins, I was the exact same way with DD back in 2007. bloated, hungry, sick, all when I was about 4 to 5 weeks.

Phew!

I wouldn't mind twins but I'd like to get used to just one baby in the beginning I think :haha:



frisbeemama12 said:


> how did you get the link to your journal on your sig Celtic? Im trying to but Im not a computer wiz haha

It's easy really!

First, copy the link you want (I'll use the link to this thread)

https:/ /www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/759110-2012-bump-buddies-watermelon-smugglers.html

Now you want to add the url code which is this...

Watermelon Smugglers

Then end the code like this

Watermelon Smugglers [ /url]

Take out any spaces I've put in, that's only so I can show you each stage without actually putting a link in!

And you end up with 


Watermelon Smugglers


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies thanks for letting me in the gang :thumbup:

Hope everyone's feeling ok. Ive not got any symptoms yet except sore boobies and lots of cm. I did another hpt yesterday to make sure my lines are getting darker and they are so :happydance: my oh says no more testing now because ill just freak myself out.

Im going to phone for a midwife appointment tomorrow but its usually a 2 week wait for one so ill be 6 weeks ish by then. I should also be getting a early scan because ive had 2 mc's can't wait to see my beanie

As far as names go we've got William and Hannah picked out so far


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all! 
Off to see the inlaws today as its sils bday,will be the first time we have seen them since our announcement so will be nice!
Up 4 times in the night to go for a wee, ridiculous! Had incredibly sore boobs yesterdau and today feeling exhausted and nausea is horrible, although not been sick yet!
Wish i was having an early scan, think we r gonna pay for one when im 7 weeks just to make sure all is ok!!
Yay for us ladies who are an appleseed today:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

good morning ladies! wow, you moved quick last night! 

first off, welcome sara! i actually was thinking maybe we could add one more, since i don't like 13! :rofl: 

hooray for the appleseeds today! i think it makes me feel better knowing i passed into 5 week territory! 

we went out with friends last night for dinner, some shopping and to walk around the casino. it was a lot of fun, but i had to do some covert ops. the friends we went out with are struggling with infertility, so we haven't told them yet, but i didn't drink last night (only water), i went pee a lot, and there were a few times i almost threw up. i don't think they noticed anything. i'm not a huge drinker anyway, and they know that, so the fact that i didn't get a drink might not have raised a red flag. i just felt so bad because my friend kept pointing out all the pg ladies and there i sat, all pg and didn't say a word. they left today for disney, so i didn't want to ruin their vacation on them. right???

i'm actually spending a lot of time calculating when we will tell everyone. still no one knows yet except that small number of moms in my multiples group. we're leaving for vacation to disney in november and will be back the day before thanksgiving. i'm thinking, tell my parents after our first appointment on november 1, and probably tell the boys then too, so they know first. tell the extended families at thanksgiving dinner. the second tri will start on november 26, so maybe tell friends then too? tyler wants to just put up like a baby rattle or some sort of picture that has to do with a baby on facebook and see who notices. i just want to make sure we cover all the bases so no one will feel slighted that we didn't tell them properly or anything. kwim? ahh the politics of being pregnant! :rofl:

oh geez, and then there's work! where do they fit in?? i'll probably tell them when i can't hide it anymore. 

lol @ kristin about your boobs hitting the floor! i've been keeping mine contained in a sports bra because if i let them free for any amount of time, they hurt like no one's business! i'm a 38c or 36d to start, so they aren't little buds! 

so i went and got some mat pants yesterday and wore them out last night. they were a little too big (and kept falling down), but waaaay more comfortable than my regular jeans! 

naomi, i LOVE how your little ticker at the bottom says, "yay! i'm an embryo!" that made me laugh! 

today, since my parents have the boys, i think we are going to go test drive some new cars for tyler. he drives a pickup truck and there's NO WAY three car seats will fit in it (despite what he thinks). we think it will be easier to do without having to cart the boys around. although i got up to pee at quarter to 8 this morning and couldn't fall back asleep. tyler said, "yeah, i'm up too" than what do you know? he fell back asleep! so i'm off to go pounce on him some to get him awake again. if i'm up, he should be too, right?!?! :rofl: 

have a great day!


----------



## duckytwins

i measured today. 1 am 11 squares of cottonelle at 5 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Greens25

Kristin,

I LOVE the front page! Thank you for taking the time to do that!

YEY for all my fellow appleseeds!

Is it bad that I am thinking of excuses for the time to go by faster? Like lets take next week for example...Monday is Thanksgiving Monday so NO WORK (those days always go by faster!) then I work Tues, Wed, Thurs then I have to be off Friday because I am in a wedding. Then it is the weekend again! By the time that weekend is over I will already be 6 and a half weeks! The countdown to 12 weeks (nov. 24) is on! 46 more days! Doesn't seem so long when I think of it that way I guess.......

We had Thanksgiving dinner here last night and my brother's girlfriend just hit 13 weeks. Is is bad that I am super jelous? She already has a tiny belly too.... I just want to be safe. Each day I don't feel a LOT of symptoms, or weaker symptoms I worry something is wrong. Like today, I woke up and just laid in bed for a few minutes and all I could feel was ANOTHER urge to pee and my boobs are still super sore, but no nausea or anything. I keep poking my boobs everyday and think "yup still hurt! we're good!".....

I will be MIA again today because we are heading to the DH's Aunts house for Thanksgiving #2 today! wish me luck!


----------



## duckytwins

Greens25 said:


> I keep poking my boobs everyday and think "yup still hurt! we're good!".....

:rofl:

yep, i do it too! 



Greens25 said:


> I will be MIA again today because we are heading to the DH's Aunts house for Thanksgiving #2 today! wish me luck!

good luck!


----------



## Greens25

I measured today! I am 9.5 squares at 5 weeks and 3 days (already super bloated and have to wear baggy shirts!)



duckytwins said:


> i measured today. 1 am 11 squares of cottonelle at 5 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Weege

About You
Name? Louise
Age? 28
Height? 5'8

About The Father
Name? Dan
Age? 26
Height? 5'11
Are you still together? Yes... together 4 1/2 years, married 4 months :D

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? no. we had a baby girl who was born sleeping in Jan 2011 at 30 weeks
When did you find out you were pregnant? 30th July
Was it planned? Yes yes
What was your first reaction? :D:D:D:D
Who was with you when you found out? Dan was sleeping
Who was the first person you told? Dan
How did your parents react? They cried and mum nearly strangled me from hugging me so tight!!
How far along are you? 13 weeeks 5 days
What was your first symptom? tiredness.... extreme tiredness
What is your due date? 10th April 2012
Do you know the sex of the baby? not yet... we think its a boy
If so, what is it? 
Have you picked out names? not yet
If so, what are they? 
How much weight have you gained? lost 7lbs
Do you have stretch marks? yeah from being a lot heavier once upon a time!
Have you felt the baby move? yeah oddly enough. its a right wriggler!!
Have you heard the heartbeat? nope 2 more weeks to go!!

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? hospital
Natural or medicated birth? medicated thanks 
Who will be in the delivery room with you? Dan
Will you breastfeed? hopefully
Do you think you'll need a c-section? I hope not!
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? Yes i expect so
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Hello pickle
Would you let someone videotape the birth? no thanks!!
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? both really


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow, thanks Kate! I hope everyone is feeling well! it seems my symptoms have kindof disappeared :/


----------



## Weege

Sorry just saw its a closed group. i only joined today and not quite sure what im doing yet.... good luck to you all


----------



## hakunamatata

Louise, come back here. With you we will have 15 people which is fine. Also I think a few girls might not be coming back so we can add 1 more.


----------



## Weege

Ah thank you :D
Im not sure what im doing so any help would be gratefully received :D xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Hello and welcome Louise :D

I'll let you in on a secret.....I don't know what I'm doing either :winkwink:


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know what I'm doing either :haha:

Maybe Kim knows what she's doing, she's had a bunch of kids. She can give us advice!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ah my ticker updated, I'm so excited!!


----------



## charliekitty

hi girlys!! 

how is every one doing??

im feeling a bit grim =/ iv had cramps today and just feel sorry for myself

is any one else having cramps?? =(

o and im just going to read back through all the pages iv missed lol

xx


----------



## hakunamatata

How severe are the cramps? I was reading that a little bit of cramping is normal but if it's really painful u should call the doctor. :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

Welcome Louise :hi:



charliekitty said:


> hi girlys!!
> 
> how is every one doing??
> 
> im feeling a bit grim =/ iv had cramps today and just feel sorry for myself
> 
> is any one else having cramps?? =(
> 
> o and im just going to read back through all the pages iv missed lol
> 
> xx

Ive been getting some cramps too today low down on my right side near my hip ?

Ive just googled and found this :

'The kind of cramps you get in early pregnancy aren't usually as strong as monthly period cramps can be and are often caused by the ligaments stretching as the uterus grows. If it feels more like mild tugging than a stabbing pain, then you probably have nothing to worry about.'


----------



## charliekitty

they arent severe or really that painfull just annoying!

i cant remember what it was like last time!

but i do feel quite gassy... :blush:


----------



## kaboom

yeah mine are really annoying too so im just going for a nice bath soon

does anyone else have bum problems I can't seem to stop going to the toilet ? :blush:


----------



## CelticStar

charliekitty said:


> hi girlys!!
> 
> how is every one doing??
> 
> im feeling a bit grim =/ iv had cramps today and just feel sorry for myself
> 
> is any one else having cramps?? =(
> 
> o and im just going to read back through all the pages iv missed lol
> 
> xx

I'm having cramp as well, they're annoying rather than painful though so I think it's normal....



charliekitty said:


> they arent severe or really that painfull just annoying!
> 
> i cant remember what it was like last time!
> 
> but i do feel quite gassy... :blush:

Yeah...What my bump twin said!

Gas comes from the bottom AND the top now....I literally daren't move in case I leak air!

On a different note, I don't know how big/small you ladies are but I tried on some maternity jeans in Mother Care today and I'm all depressed and shit now....My thighs won't fit in their UK 18's :cry:

I'm a typical "pear" shape, anyone know of a decent place to get maternity jeans from in the UK in real sizes?


----------



## disneybelle25

:blush: know what you mean by gassy!!!
Girls I have no idea what I am doing either...lol we'll find our way together!!!
How are we all?
I'm rather excited to be an appleseed now!
:rofl: jessica I'm gonna do that now and measure, reckon I'm more than 11, quite round as it is lol!!I'm sooo jealous that you are off to Disney, what a wicked holiday!!!!
Charlotte and Claire I'm getting cram ps too, all over the flippin place and I find a nice warm bath helps, I've stopped worrying about them otherwise I'm permanently stressing lol! Think Kristin is right that if they are really painful to get them check out!
Lindsay what a brilliant idea, I agree short targets are such a good way to wish time away!!! It's awful isnt it coz once the baby arrives we will miss this bit bit we can't help it! I've got 2 weeks til half term then I'm booking a private scan to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## charliekitty

thanks for the reassurance girls :hugs: i dont normally freak out about things like that lol i just had a moment =/ i think its gas tho!! eugh

celtic i found newlook best place to get maternity clothes, also asos have some really nice mat dresses and normally have some in the sale :flower:

i never had mat jeans tho! might get some tho im not really a jean person but i fancy some jeans lol 

xx


----------



## kaboom

CelticStar said:


> I'm a typical "pear" shape, anyone know of a decent place to get maternity jeans from in the UK in real sizes?

Have you looked on the next website they've got some really nice stuff on there ?


----------



## charliekitty

dont feel down celtic!! ur having baby!! ur going to get fat lmao :hugs: 

best excuse! 

xx


----------



## kaboom

Im away for my bath now ladies enjoy the rest of the night xx


----------



## CelticStar

kaboom said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm a typical "pear" shape, anyone know of a decent place to get maternity jeans from in the UK in real sizes?
> 
> Have you looked on the next website they've got some really nice stuff on there ?Click to expand...

I shall have a look! What are their sizes like? Do they come up small or true or large? My biggest problem has always been getting jeans to come up over my thighs - they're massive :blush:



charliekitty said:


> thanks for the reassurance girls :hugs: i dont normally freak out about things like that lol i just had a moment =/ i think its gas tho!! eugh
> 
> celtic i found newlook best place to get maternity clothes, also asos have some really nice mat dresses and normally have some in the sale :flower:
> 
> i never had mat jeans tho! might get some tho im not really a jean person but i fancy some jeans lol
> 
> xx

Excellent, I shall also be looking at them, again, what are the sizes like? I know new looks regular jeans come up really small for me....I've never tried asos though....



charliekitty said:


> dont feel down celtic!! ur having baby!! ur going to get fat lmao :hugs:
> 
> best excuse!
> 
> xx

I'd use that but I was fat before I got pregnant :cry: In March I was a uk10/12 but since giving up my job I've piled weight on...Now I'm wearing my old size 16's :nope:

If it was just weight around my belly then I'd blame it on bloating but what excuse can I use for my thighs? I've seen smaller tree trunks :dohh:

Sod it, as of tomorrow I'm going to start my swimming again, at the beginning of the year I was swimming 5km every night (after an hours workout in the gym) I think I'll see how I go with 100 metres to begin with :rofl:
Anyone know if steam rooms are safe to use when pregnant?


----------



## charliekitty

I don't think u can use steam rooms cause it raises Ur body temp like when u have a really hot bath

Not sure about sizes, just try them on and don't feel bad about getting a bigger size

I lost loads of weight a few year ago and then I put on 3 stone with my last pregnancy!! Im at least an 18 now =(

But hey I'm having another baby lol so it's ok <3

Xx


----------



## disneybelle25

Yeah dont think steam rooms are allowed im afraid, the swimming is a gd idea,id love to do something like that but dont have the motivation :rofl:
cant give advice on maternity clothes im afraid,just enjoy trying on!!


----------



## Weege

I get stomach cramps every morning ease off go once ive been for a number 2 :blush:

also size 18 as i got quite into chocolate digestives after our baby angel was born in january.
i said to the midwife about it and she was lovely and said if your body couldnt handle it, then u wouldnt be pregnant and also she said it doesnt matter how much u weigh, long as ur healthy and eating a balenced diet (with the occasional treat lol) then thats all that matters!

Asda seems to be a good place for clothes. got some maternity leggings that actually fit and the crotch doesnt go down to ur knees like the ones from other places.

Feeling quite positive and excited tonight :D husband is gunna love me once it comes to bedtime as i seem to be a bit hyper about it all lol x


----------



## duckytwins

welcome louise! i hope you like it here! congrats on your watermelon! 

charlotte, i'm so sorry you are feeling down. i get cramps at night or when i'm laying down. i googled them and found the same thing claire did. it seems to be the uterus stretching to make room for baby. they can also be gas bubbles! :shy:

isn't it great what our bodies do when we're pregnant?! :loopy:

naomi, i have the same birthday as mickey mouse! i've always wanted to go to disney on my birthday and run up to mickey and say, "happy birthday, mickey, it's my birthday too!" after 34 years, i finally get to! :rofl: won't i be a sight to see!?

kate, sorry i can't help with the mat pants issue. but i can say i'm pretty round myself from having the boys (can you still call it "baby weight" if the "babies" are 6 years old?!!) i gained 65 pounds when i was pg with them and never lost it. :blush: 

good for you doing a workout and swimming! i would too, but i'm afraid of the water... and of exercise! :rofl: the steam room, sauna and hot tub are out for the next 9 months for us, though! it's too risky. 

unfortunately, there are lists of things we can't/shouldn't do and eat. best to keep those bubs in there healthy, so i'll make as many sacrifices as i have to! 

i have a horrible cough that i can't get rid of. i'm not sure if it's a cold coming on, or allergies (the weather has been acting up around here lately - it's supposed to be autumn, but we went from having weather at 60°F to 80+°F). i feel bad for bun because i feel like i'm shaking her around down there every time i cough! lol

so the boys will be coming home in about an hour. i really missed them last night. when tyler and i got home from the casino, they weren't here and it was really weird. my nom called and said they were no trouble, so that makes me happy! 

i got dinner bubblin away in the crock pot and i can't wait to eat it. it smells wonderful! 

i noticed i seem to ramble on :blush: sorry that i keep posting novels!


----------



## CelticStar

Ducky I love reading your novels :winkwink:

I thought the steam room might not be allowed :( Guess that means I'll just have to do more lengths *sigh*

I've got a huge Asda right near me, I think I'll have a walk down there tomorrow and see what they've got! Cheers girls!

Oh, and the dog has decided to try help out with reducing my waistline......By sleeping on me!!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/zeus-4.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

:rofl: weight loss by compression! genius!! i have a kitty on my lap atm. every time i kick her off, she worms back up. 

oh, i moved and she got mad and left... sorry kitty, my arm was falling alseep WITH YOU ON IT!! lol


----------



## CelticStar

Yeah...I had my kitten sleeping on me before the dog....Then the dog got jealous, sneezed on the kitten, kitten shot off and is now somewhere near Timbuctoo, dog has made my legs go dead and won't move.....

Have you noticed your animals being more affectionate since you got pregnant? Mine just won't leave me alone now lol!


----------



## Iamblessed

hey all I don't post alot but just stopping in to say hi and tell everyone I hope they are doing well:) To anyone who has a new :bfp: congrats!!


----------



## CelticStar

Oh yeah...And I'm highly jealous of you appleseed ladies.....I want an appleseed!! :haha:

Actually, I'm really looking forward to having a bump that I can show off! :blush:


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## kaboom

CelticStar said:


> Have you noticed your animals being more affectionate since you got pregnant? Mine just won't leave me alone now lol!

yeah I can't get peace from my cats either and I always wake up with our kitten lying on my chest he weighs a frigging ton too 

Ive not tried the maternity clothes in next yet but the normal range fits ok. Im a 16 - 18 on top thanks to big boobies and a 12 on the waist but usually need to buy a 14 to fit my big hips in

My bath was brill btw feeling all chilled now :cool:


----------



## Greens25

CelticStar said:


> kaboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm a typical "pear" shape, anyone know of a decent place to get maternity jeans from in the UK in real sizes?
> 
> Have you looked on the next website they've got some really nice stuff on there ?Click to expand...
> 
> I shall have a look! What are their sizes like? Do they come up small or true or large? My biggest problem has always been getting jeans to come up over my thighs - they're massive :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> charliekitty said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the reassurance girls :hugs: i dont normally freak out about things like that lol i just had a moment =/ i think its gas tho!! eugh
> 
> celtic i found newlook best place to get maternity clothes, also asos have some really nice mat dresses and normally have some in the sale :flower:
> 
> i never had mat jeans tho! might get some tho im not really a jean person but i fancy some jeans lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Excellent, I shall also be looking at them, again, what are the sizes like? I know new looks regular jeans come up really small for me....I've never tried asos though....
> 
> 
> 
> charliekitty said:
> 
> 
> dont feel down celtic!! ur having baby!! ur going to get fat lmao :hugs:
> 
> best excuse!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'd use that but I was fat before I got pregnant :cry: In March I was a uk10/12 but since giving up my job I've piled weight on...Now I'm wearing my old size 16's :nope:
> 
> If it was just weight around my belly then I'd blame it on bloating but what excuse can I use for my thighs? I've seen smaller tree trunks :dohh:
> 
> Sod it, as of tomorrow I'm going to start my swimming again, at the beginning of the year I was swimming 5km every night (after an hours workout in the gym) I think I'll see how I go with 100 metres to begin with :rofl:
> Anyone know if steam rooms are safe to use when pregnant?Click to expand...


No! my doc told me that you do not want your internal temp to raise that high. no steam rooms or hot tubs!


----------



## CelticStar

Sara93x said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...And I'm highly jealous of you appleseed ladies.....I want an appleseed!! :haha:
> 
> Actually, I'm really looking forward to having a bump that I can show off! :blush:
> 
> Same here, can't wait till I get my appleseed! Hehe!:haha:
> 
> Beautiful isn't it, babies are only appleseeds, but our bodies are already growing for them.. :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's strange, I want to be at the next growth stage but at the same time I want to drag out the pregnancy for as long as possible, not because it's such an easy time (even talking about certain foods or smells make me throw up, by the way, did you know that when you look as if you're going to throw up in a very busy M&S store, the attendants all look petrified :rofl:) but because I love knowing that I'm pregnant, that I'm growing our child inside of me....Gives me shivers when I think of it!



kaboom said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Have you noticed your animals being more affectionate since you got pregnant? Mine just won't leave me alone now lol!
> 
> yeah I can't get peace from my cats either and I always wake up with our kitten lying on my chest he weighs a frigging ton too
> 
> Ive not tried the maternity clothes in next yet but the normal range fits ok. Im a 16 - 18 on top thanks to big boobies and a 12 on the waist but usually need to buy a 14 to fit my big hips in
> 
> My bath was brill btw feeling all chilled now :cool:Click to expand...

Hmm, can I be cheeky and ask what your hips measure? Mine are 120 cms :blush: so I can judge my size better if I can compare with someone.....And yes...I know...I have "child bearing hips" :wacko:

I've always been a shower person but I've noticed that I'm having baths instead now.....I think it's because it's so nice to just lay there surrounded by loads of bubbles :haha:

Right, off to bed now, I can't keep my eyes open and my brain is definitely shutting down!

Night ladies, have a good sleep x :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

I get what you are saying with the pants issue. I am usually a size 10 (not sure what that is in UK size because I live in Canada) and my pants are already tighter. I dont have to buy maternity pants yet but LOVING my Lululemons!

As for cramps I felt them worse in my 3rd and 4th week and only rarely now....like mild period cramps. Friends of mine who have kids tell me it is completely normal.


As sor bowel movements, I am definatly going more often! I read in What to Expect when You're Expecting is because your bowels are loosening and relaxing. You pee more because your kidneys are working in overtime to get rid of waste. Also your uterus is pressing on your bladder and it only gets worse!

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Greens25

CelticStar said:


> Yeah...I had my kitten sleeping on me before the dog....Then the dog got jealous, sneezed on the kitten, kitten shot off and is now somewhere near Timbuctoo, dog has made my legs go dead and won't move.....
> 
> Have you noticed your animals being more affectionate since you got pregnant? Mine just won't leave me alone now lol!



Yes! I have a yellow lab and a pug and they are both usually very sucky Momma's boys but especially my lab is more sucky. Rests his head on my belly now, he never use to do that!


----------



## hwimmer

Hi everyone! I've been MIA over the weekend - busy cleaning and doing stuff around the house. For whatever reason, I'm feeling very blah today. I don't know if it's just fatigue or what. Part of it might be that I just really want to tell our families the great news, but DH wants to wait 3 more weeks! ack! I bet he's right and that it will go by quickly :shrug:

Also, I haven't really been hit with any nausea yet. I'm expecting to get it pretty bad since I've always gotten very sick when I have my period. I know it's probably on it's way and I should be thanking my lucky stars I don't have to deal with it yet, but. you know, part of me worries. Though I'm trying not to think about any of that because it won't do any good!

Kristin - I'm loving the new front page!!!


----------



## amiii

Ladiiiiiiiiies! How is everybody?! Posted about my first visit do MW a couple of days ago but got no answers. Dont mind tho, understand were all high on being newly preggo! 
:wohoo::juggle::tease::yipee:


Me, i have been sooo sick these last days. My dh brought a cute cold to our home so weve been like two babies moaning these days. Today its over and in FINALLY feeling better. How are yall doing? 

:hug: :hug: :hug:!


----------



## amiii

By the way you can change my EDD to june 10th please. Sorrryyy! Was counting from ovulation date but midwife said well go by lmp. Shes a bully :(


----------



## duckytwins

yes, chloe (our kitty) doesn't seem to want to be without me. she's sitting on the floor next to me as we speak! 

i'm a us size 10, so i just bought mat pants in size 10. the one pair i've already worn are a little big, so i def have some room to grow. at least we'll be pg through the winter, so we can probably get away with just bigger tops and not have to buy too much maternity! 

shame on me, i just watched titanic with the boys and got myself all worked up! i should have known better! 

i am starving right now and the only thing that sounds good to me is the halloween candy that's sitting in a bag next to me... tyler would kill me if i opened it... maybe just one? or two?? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's never too early for Halloween candy!

Amina how did your appointment go?

So I POAS on an IC tonight because I didn't feel preggers today. It's like I need the assurance of 2 lines! First appointment is on Thursday, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## duckytwins

kristin, i actually thought about poas again, but i don't want to stress myself out. as much as i want bun so badly, what is going to happen is going to happen and i can't change any of it... i do check my paper every time i pee though... just to make sure it's not all just a cruel joke!

i'm a little jealous of your appointment on thursday, since i have to wait 3 more weeks for mine!! lol. i hope it goes well. please come back as soon as you get home and tell us how it went! i want to live vicariously!


----------



## hakunamatata

It's not going to be terribly exciting, they told me it'll be a urine test. I wish they'd at least take my blood so I could see my hcg levels. It honestly sounds like an appointment in which I'll be scheduling my future appointments ie a waste of time but whatever, gotta be patient!


----------



## hakunamatata

I can't not pee on the internet cheapies. I mean, they're so cheap! The sticks would feel unfulfilled if I didn't pee on them.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have my next blood draw on thursday! I hope hope HOPE my hcg is going up so drastically that I can relax and not stress about another mmc :(


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> I can't not pee on the internet cheapies. I mean, they're so cheap! The sticks would feel unfulfilled if I didn't pee on them.

yes! you are right! you are fulfilling their rightful purpose! it's not like you can use them for another purpose! they don't make for very good pens, and you certainly can't wash the dishes with them!


----------



## duckytwins

frisbeemama12 said:


> I have my next blood draw on thursday! I hope hope HOPE my hcg is going up so drastically that I can relax and not stress about another mmc :(

oh, i'm sure they are, sweetie! i know you won't be able to breathe easy until you are beyond the point you got with the mmc, so we're here if you need us!:hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont even have any symptoms it seems.. MAYBE peeing a little more than usual.. but that could be because Im drinking much more water.. :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't have symptoms either if that makes you feel better.

I'm more than happy to not be nauseous! :haha:

Try to not worry!! We will all have sticky beans.


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> Try to not worry!! We will all have sticky beans.

yes we will!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I was told by my dr that the "morning sickness is a good thing.. we want that" and I havent had any yet.. I got sick ONCE back in february and I had the mmc in March.. so Im REALLY wanting to get sick! haha thats probably the one and only time I will ever say that!


----------



## duckytwins

hmm... i wish i could help, i was so sick when i was pg with the boys. this time i threw up once, but the nausea and the "almost" throwing up are killing me. maybe you just have a stronger tummy? don't let what dr. said upset you though. some women never have m/s. and for a while there, i was getting nauseous at night. OH! maybe you are too, but you're sleeping, so you don't know it??


----------



## charliekitty

Hi girls 

Well how I was feeling sorry myself yesterday, I might be leaving u guys :cry:

I was spotting brown last night and this morning full on bleeding :cry: 

I went to my Docs and going hospital for a scan and bloods this afternoon, he said the baby might not of settled into my uterus :cry:


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## CelticStar

Charlie I'm so sorry to hear that, I'll be praying that everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh Charlie!! :hugs: I really hope everything turns out okay!

As for morning sickness - What to Expect says that not all women will have m/s & if you don't, just be glad you're not suffering. Try to not read into the fact you don't have m/s.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh Charlie.. Im so sorry :( Just know that some of us here have been through it and if you need someone to talk to dont hesitate :hugs: 
Im trying not to read into it, but I was SOOOO sick with my DD! Ive had only slight waves of nausea but its lead to nothing. Ill go with that though Jessica! :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Charlie --be strong honey! Wishing you alittle peace in your heart today!


----------



## purplelilly

Amber I don't know why your doc would even say that to you! Even my crappy 1st doc told me some women dont get it! Now that i've been able to tell some ppl i found out that my MIL and my Mother didnt have it with ANY of their kids! If i hadn't grown a full cup size i would swear i only had a tapeworm not preggo and i had a wonderful U/S with a very active beanie! Don't stress the lack of m/s! I know i did (even though everyone told me not to) and it's just not worth it!


----------



## purplelilly

kristen love the front page!!!!


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## duckytwins

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well how I was feeling sorry myself yesterday, I might be leaving u guys :cry:
> 
> I was spotting brown last night and this morning full on bleeding :cry:
> 
> I went to my Docs and going hospital for a scan and bloods this afternoon, he said the baby might not of settled into my uterus :cry:

oh charlotte, i am so sorry! i will be thinking about you and praying like crazy! please let us know if you are okay. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Sara93x said:


> Is everyone going to be finding out the sex of the baby? Or having a surprise?
> 
> I think I'm going to find out this time, with my LO he was a surprise! :D
> 
> I know it's a lil early at this stage, but I'm curious, with baby brain.. :haha:

I always said that I'd keep it a surprise....

I've now changed my mind :blush: I think I wanted to find out as soon as we'd picked both a boys name and a girls name, now I want to call it by the name we've chosen for it (and I hate calling it "it"!)
Plus I'm really liking the Oyster babystyle pram in rose so would like to know if I can buy it or not :haha:

Oh yes and my toilet paper of choice is Andrex quilted....And my tp measurement is 10 squares!


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> I can't not pee on the internet cheapies. I mean, they're so cheap! The sticks would feel unfulfilled if I didn't pee on them.

:rofl: I agree!!!


----------



## hwimmer

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well how I was feeling sorry myself yesterday, I might be leaving u guys :cry:
> 
> I was spotting brown last night and this morning full on bleeding :cry:
> 
> I went to my Docs and going hospital for a scan and bloods this afternoon, he said the baby might not of settled into my uterus :cry:

:hugs: for you Charlie!! I'm so sorry, dear. But I hope it all turns out to be OK!



Sara93x said:


> Is everyone going to be finding out the sex of the baby? Or having a surprise?

I am DEF going to find out. Not only am I terrible at waiting, but I'd really like our little guy or gal to have little guy or gal things, clothes, etc. Maybe in a later pregnancy if we are already supplied for both possibilities, we will just let it be a surprise! But even that is a BIG maybe :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I definitely want to find out. :thumbup:

I'm stuck at work. Customers just suck. Thought it'd be a nice quiet day at the bank but boy was I wrong. :wacko:

I'm trying so hard to not hate work being that I spend 40 hours a week here. But I really do hate it.


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> Sara93x said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone going to be finding out the sex of the baby? Or having a surprise?
> 
> I think I'm going to find out this time, with my LO he was a surprise! :D
> 
> I know it's a lil early at this stage, but I'm curious, with baby brain.. :haha:
> 
> I always said that I'd keep it a surprise....
> 
> I've now changed my mind :blush: I think I wanted to find out as soon as we'd picked both a boys name and a girls name, now I want to call it by the name we've chosen for it (and I hate calling it "it"!)
> Plus I'm really liking the Oyster babystyle pram in rose so would like to know if I can buy it or not :haha:
> 
> Oh yes and my toilet paper of choice is Andrex quilted....And my tp measurement is 10 squares!Click to expand...

Damn baby brain!! I forgot to tp measure will get those stats tomarrow!:haha:

We've decided to find out for sure so there is no "it" statements too, plus i think it helps you bond even more when you can give a name to the u/s pic:winkwink: Right now everything in my nursery is yellow/green but DH is picking up more and more boyish things so it's probably a good idea to find out at 20wks so she's not surrounded by Disney Car's things only! lol:rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> I definitely want to find out. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm stuck at work. Customers just suck. Thought it'd be a nice quiet day at the bank but boy was I wrong. :wacko:
> 
> I'm trying so hard to not hate work being that I spend 40 hours a week here. But I really do hate it.

sorry you had to work today! all the banks by me are closed for the holiday! Tell'em its a holiday so ya'all get to go home early:winkwink:


----------



## duckytwins

i'm sure we'll be finding out too. i wasn't too good at not finding out last time! :rofl:


----------



## Weege

Sara93x said:


> Is everyone going to be finding out the sex of the baby? Or having a surprise?
> 
> I think I'm going to find out this time, with my LO he was a surprise! :D
> 
> I know it's a lil early at this stage, but I'm curious, with baby brain.. :haha:

me and my OH want to know. cant wait to find out. dont think i can wait until the baby is born lol. got a feeling its a boy though..... anyone else had a feeling and been right?? louise x


----------



## Weege

and charlie, hope ur ok xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

purplelilly said:


> Amber I don't know why your doc would even say that to you! Even my crappy 1st doc told me some women dont get it! Now that i've been able to tell some ppl i found out that my MIL and my Mother didnt have it with ANY of their kids! If i hadn't grown a full cup size i would swear i only had a tapeworm not preggo and i had a wonderful U/S with a very active beanie! Don't stress the lack of m/s! I know i did (even though everyone told me not to) and it's just not worth it!

Thank you! :hugs: Im really not sure why he said it either because he really is an awesome doctor but hes just our family doctor not my ob/gyn. That could be it. He used to be one though. Im not sure.. I think once I get passed this week (6 weeks into 7) I will start feeling less nervous and anxious about every little thing.



Sara93x said:


> Is everyone going to be finding out the sex of the baby? Or having a surprise?
> 
> I think I'm going to find out this time, with my LO he was a surprise! :D
> 
> I know it's a lil early at this stage, but I'm curious, with baby brain.. :haha:

YES we are finding out!! We are hoping it will be a boy because we already have a wonderful little girl.. I really want a football player!!! :haha: I would like a son though, my husband is the last male in his family to pass on the last name.. that might be weird and outdated nowadays but family is important to us. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

purplelilly said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I definitely want to find out. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm stuck at work. Customers just suck. Thought it'd be a nice quiet day at the bank but boy was I wrong. :wacko:
> 
> I'm trying so hard to not hate work being that I spend 40 hours a week here. But I really do hate it.
> 
> sorry you had to work today! all the banks by me are closed for the holiday! Tell'em its a holiday so ya'all get to go home early:winkwink:Click to expand...

I wish!!


----------



## Iamblessed

About You
Name?Kim 
Age?40 
Height?5'5" 

About The Father
Name?George
Age?47
Height?6'0" 
Are you still together?yes 

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy?this is my 13th 
When did you find out you were pregnant?Sept 30th 
Was it planned?Not this time 
What was your first reaction?Whoa!! 
Who was with you when you found out?My kids
Who was the first person you told?BFF 
How did your parents react?Have not told mother and father is deceased 

How far along are you?5 weeks 
What was your first symptom?No symptoms at all 
What is your due date?June 11 2012 
Do you know the sex of the baby?No 
If so, what is it? 
Have you picked out names?we have a girl name not a boys yet 
If so, what are they?Amethyst
How much weight have you gained?None have lost 3 lbs. 
Do you have stretch marks?Some from all the kids 
Have you felt the baby move?No 
Have you heard the heartbeat?No 

About the birth
Home or hospital birth?Hospital 
Natural or medicated birth?Always the epi its the best!!! 
Who will be in the delivery room with you?Dh and his dad and possibly my mom 
Will you breastfeed?Yes
Do you think you'll need a c-section?Hope not! 
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time?Yes 
What's the first thing you might say to him/her?I love you sweet baby 
Would you let someone videotape the birth?Yes 
Are you excited about the birth, or scared?Excited and somewhat scared!!


----------



## Iamblessed

Thought I would do mine:)


----------



## Iamblessed

Actually my first symptom was gas (tmi) I forgot to put that down


----------



## kaboom

CelticStar said:


> Hmm, can I be cheeky and ask what your hips measure? Mine are 120 cms :blush: so I can judge my size better if I can compare with someone.....And yes...I know...I have "child bearing hips" :wacko:

I don't actually know hun ill try and find a tape measure and ill let you know

Charlotte hunny im so sorry :hugs:

We've decide we're not going to find out the sex

I phoned my doctors to make my mw appointment today but the first available appointment is the 10th Nov :shock:


----------



## CelticStar

I've got my first mw appt on 3rd November, The receptionist said to me that they don't do them (at my surgery anyway) before 8 wks.

I've spoken to OH tonight and he wants to pay for the extra scans at a Baby Bond place near us, anyone ever used baby bond?


----------



## hakunamatata

What's baby bond? Is that just in the UK?


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> What's baby bond? Is that just in the UK?

I'm thinking it's a UK thing, cuz in the states VERY different meaning


...... use my baby to post bond?!?!?:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## CelticStar

hakunamatata said:


> What's baby bond? Is that just in the UK?

It's these guys....

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-pregnancy-scans/

And yeah, I think they're only in the UK.

Of course, bond means bail in the States doesn't it? :dohh:


----------



## Greens25

Charlotte hunny I am so sorry you are going through that! Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## Greens25

As for the gender....we are finding out. First of all because I am very impatient and second because I want to start buying gender specific items! DH and I went into babies r us today to look around.....got me VERY excited to actually purchase some stuff but I resisted! 

I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?


----------



## CelticStar

Greens25 said:


> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?

I love that idea!


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## duckytwins

Greens25 said:


> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?

that sounds like fun!


----------



## CelticStar

Sara93x said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> I've got my first mw appt on 3rd November, The receptionist said to me that they don't do them (at my surgery anyway) before 8 wks.
> 
> I've spoken to OH tonight and he wants to pay for the extra scans at a Baby Bond place near us, anyone ever used baby bond?
> 
> So would you be going for the 7 week one the? I was on their website, that's the earliest right?
> 
> I can't wait for everyone to have their scans! :haha:Click to expand...

I thought about getting the 7 week one done but I think I'd prefer it more around the 10 week mark for exactly the same reason as you said, I've read so many threads on here where women have had a really early scan and have been worried sick because the heartbeat hasn't been heard or they haven't seen the development of their baby that they expected.
7 weeks to me would be too early, I was thinking of having my first one after we get back from our wedding. I'll be 9 weeks at the wedding so the week after that would be ideal I think.
Also if I had my private one done at 10 weeks, I can see how much baby develops by my 12 week NHS scan...I'm fascinated by the progress they make in the first trimester!

Plus I'm thinking baby will be more "babylike" by 10 weeks...Does that make sense?


----------



## hakunamatata

Greens25 said:


> As for the gender....we are finding out. First of all because I am very impatient and second because I want to start buying gender specific items! DH and I went into babies r us today to look around.....got me VERY excited to actually purchase some stuff but I resisted!
> 
> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?

Oooh fun idea! I like that.

We should all "meet up" on Facebook. We could have a secret group on there, too.


----------



## hakunamatata

I just started a group! Just sent my FB link to everyone. When you add me on FB, I will add you to the group!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I feel the same way about the scans Kate! I want one, but I also want to be able to *see* something you know?


----------



## CelticStar

Exactly!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Greens25 said:


> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?

oh that sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Sara93x said:


> I'm going to be booking my scan here in Egypt privately, but I'm thinking to get it done around 8 weeks, in case they miss something before that & get me all worried, & baby's heartbeat & everything should be present by 8 weeks?
> 
> What do you guys think? :shrug:

Yes by 8 weeks you would definitely be able to detect a heartbeat unless the baby is younger than you think.. I dont think it would be a problem though :) Im getting them to give me an ultrasound around 7 to 8 weeks to make sure its not ectopic


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Weege

duckytwins said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?
> 
> that sounds like fun!Click to expand...

that does sound like fun :D


----------



## Greens25

What's the name of the group? as no one on FB knows we are preg. yet....



hakunamatata said:


> I just started a group! Just sent my FB link to everyone. When you add me on FB, I will add you to the group!


----------



## hakunamatata

It's called watermelon smugglers but it's a secret group so u can't even see it unless you're in it.


----------



## purplelilly

Hello everyone! I am only really on during the day so i always seem to miss everyone:cry:
I agree about the later scans. I had my first at 12wks (the only choice i had:blush:) I worried enough about the baby in the first 12wks I can't even imagine what i would have been like if i had a scan without a heartbeat?!?!?!
It was nice being that far along cuz cad looked more like a baby than a gummybear:haha: Plus they are soooo active by that point it just melted my heart with the first head scratch!:happydance:
I would think you would definitly see a heartbeat at 7-8wks, i got to hear it with a doppler at doc appt at 9+2wks.


----------



## duckytwins

so i was wrong, as soon as i thought my face had settled down a little, it errupted in full force again AHH!!!


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> so i was wrong, as soon as i thought my face had settle down a little, it errupted in full force again AHH!!!

:blush::blush::blush:13wks and backney like a 14yr old boy:blush::blush::blush:

It's making me crazzzzyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Weege

duckytwins said:


> so i was wrong, as soon as i thought my face had settled down a little, it errupted in full force again AHH!!!

Ah no!! mine seems to be all in my hair rather than on my face. painful to brush.... and rather annoying, although i guess people cant see it


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness louise, I have 2 on my scalp that I found when brushing :wacko: OW! I know what you mean!!


----------



## duckytwins

i'm getting those too! :dohh:


----------



## hwimmer

Weege said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?
> 
> that sounds like fun!Click to expand...
> 
> that does sound like fun :DClick to expand...

I love this idea! We could call it "Secret Stork" :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

hwimmer said:


> Weege said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking once we are all further along, maybe 6 months or so, I want to arrange a gift exchange for all of the Watermellon Smugglers who are interested. Sort of like a Secret Santa and then we can all send our person
> a $20 or less gift or something. What do you all think?
> 
> that sounds like fun!Click to expand...
> 
> that does sound like fun :DClick to expand...
> 
> I love this idea! We could call it "Secret Stork" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## amiii

heeey. im sooo so sorry i should be kicked out of this group due to suckyness of bump buddy abilities! but ladies i swear the only thing im doing when i get a little extra time is sleeping! i have 0 energy left, i have now become a zombie! its not helping that ive always had low bloodpressure either. makes things even worse.

:hug: to you all I hope this goes over soon. no MS yet tho but i feel its on its way! hows everybody else? 

and yeah about my first appointment, i dont get an US until 18 weeks (!!!) so will probably go to a private doctor around 12-14 weeks.

oh and i see somebody on here has a due date april 10! coolest due date ever, its my birthday :D!


----------



## CelticStar

Hey amiii :hugs: Sorry you're not feeling too good, if you need sleep then get it, one of my friends is a midwife with a child of her own and she said first trimester is horrible for being exhausted all the time, I know how you feel though, I'm exhausted and don't have the energy for anything but I'm only getting about 4 hours sleep a night because I a) can't sleep and b) am wide awake from about 8am :dohh:


----------



## amiii

CelticStar said:


> Hey amiii :hugs: Sorry you're not feeling too good, if you need sleep then get it, one of my friends is a midwife with a child of her own and she said first trimester is horrible for being exhausted all the time, I know how you feel though, I'm exhausted and don't have the energy for anything but I'm only getting about 4 hours sleep a night because I a) can't sleep and b) am wide awake from about 8am :dohh:

Heey! Well shes right! But my problem is i get wide awake around midnight! then im up until like 4, and the next day im sleeping it away. had school today, was horrible. just wanted to rest my head a little bit on my classmates shoulder. gaah. time is going soooo slow tho, i just want second trimester to come!

How are u, hows hubby? did u tell anyone yet? :D


----------



## CelticStar

I'm the same with being awake at night! It's usually about 3:30 or 4am when I finally get to sleep although I was awake until 5am the other day :dohh:

I'm not bad really, the meds are helping a lot with the m/s, DH is still over the moon, he annoys me because he keeps on trying to wrap me in cotton wool - not literally!! - and then I feel like a right cow because I know he's only doing it to make sure I'm ok!

We've told everyone now, we were both too excited to keep it to ourselves, so I text my sisters and told them then put a facebook status up just saying that morning sickness sucks :rofl:
Nearly 60 comments!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so exhausted all the time too but I have a 3 year old DD that refuses to slow down at all so Im constantly on the go. I try to go to bed early (about 11pm) but I keep tossing and turning or my cat keeps jumping on me or I simply cant get comfortable :( Then of course my DD is ready to go by 730 to 8am.. my DH is on night shift right now so he is NO help at ALL. :sad2: I want to fastforward past this first trimester!!


----------



## Weege

Oh dear. i went to come on here earlier and it wouldnt let me then when i finally got on its all changed and now im all confused again!! but i managed to find u guys so thats ok!!

was going to add to my earlier post of being tired and not being able to sleep much, that when i do sleep eventually, my oh quite often in his sleep will turn and smack me in the face with his arm. 2 nights ago, it was a full on almost punch in the mouth lol. shocked me to say the least!! he swears the next morning he remembers nothing about it!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I'm freaking out girls!!! I had some brownish tinted discharge/cm stuff this evening.. I'm not in any pain or anything but I'm freaked I don't want another mmc!! What could it be?? Its brown like old blood and its just a tinting of my regular discharge/cm.... HELP!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Try to not worry too much Amber. A small amount of bleeding in pregnancy is normal for some women. If you're concerned you should call your doctor. :hugs:

Does anyone else HATE the new format around here?!


----------



## CelticStar

I hated the new look to begin with, I'm getting used to it though, thank god it's got quicker on loading pages!

On a different note....I have really bad gas tonight...It's literally *fart* *wait 30 seconds* *fart* *wait 30 seconds* *fart* :blush:

It's the kitten I feel sorry for, she was laid on my lap until it started, she soon got off me and went and laid at the other end of the sofa, now she's throwing disgusted looks at me :blush:


----------



## duckytwins

CelticStar said:


> On a different note....I have really bad gas tonight...It's literally *fart* *wait 30 seconds* *fart* *wait 30 seconds* *fart* :blush:
> 
> It's the kitten I feel sorry for, she was laid on my lap until it started, she soon got off me and went and laid at the other end of the sofa, now she's throwing disgusted looks at me :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

You and my husband should have a fart war. I'm not sure who would win. :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

awww, amber, i'm sorry :hugs: try to stay calm and call your dr. i don't know too much about spotting during pregnancy, so i can't be of much more help than to say i'm here if you need to talk about it. 

kristin, yes! i hate the new look! i have so much space on either side of the board itself and it makes everything look so jammed in there! 

my exhaustion has finally set in. i realized that almost everyday, i've been able to get in some sort of nap, except today and about 530-600 it hit me like a ton of bricks! now i just have to wait for tyler to get back from the store to go to bed because he took alex and left jonathan with me. 

oh god! i just looked in the mirror and not only do i look like a teenager the night before the prom, but i have dark hairs growing where there ought not be dark hairs growing!!! i hate you hormones!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you get some rest tonight hon!

Yeah this new forum is making me go cross-eyed :wacko:


----------



## CelticStar

hakunamatata said:


> You and my husband should have a fart war. I'm not sure who would win. :haha:

Probably me *sigh* :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

He's so grumpy tonight. You can have him. :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Nah, it's ok, I'll let you keep him, I have a pissed off kitten, an ignorant tomcat and a stupid dog. I think I've got all the attitude I can handle here :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll take the pissed off kitten off your hands :haha:

He's less grumpy now that he's had dinner.


----------



## CelticStar

You can have her, she's got teeth and claws.....And an aversion to gas :D


----------



## hakunamatata

*here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok.. so in 2 hours the discharge/cm is still the same color and everything and just a little bit less than before... Im so freaked out right now :( it makes it worse that I told my DH but he had to go to work too so now I just get to sit and do nothing.. Im trying very hard not to stress out but I cant help but keep running to the bathroom to check :sad2:


----------



## Weege

try not to worry too much. i had the smae thing happening last week for about 4 days on and off. and i freaked out a lot!!
its stopped now but when i asked mw she said brown is old so its probably ur body just getting rid of the bits u dont need. xx


----------



## CelticStar

Amber, I know it's hard but honestly try not to worry, if it turns into bright red blood or there's clots in it then get yourself to the doctors.
A little bit of old looking blood or cm is perfectly normal, it's just your body getting rid of the old crap so your bean has the best possible environment in there :hugs:

Ladies, I know there's a few of us that have been through the heartache of mc or mmc, how about if we swap msn/email addresses so that we can always get in touch with someone to help calm ourselves? I have msn which I rarely use but am quite happy to have that signed in if I know someone might want to talk...


----------



## Weege

also just thought id share this with you all.....
woke up this morning and for about 2 hours on and off i felt really nervous for absolutely no reason.....
after sitting and thinking about it and why i could possibly be nervous it suddenly dawned on me that it was the baby wriggling around :dohh:

this makes me really happy and very excited :D


----------



## CelticStar

Oh wow Weege! That must have been amazing!


----------



## Greens25

frisbeemama12 said:


> I'm freaking out girls!!! I had some brownish tinted discharge/cm stuff this evening.. I'm not in any pain or anything but I'm freaked I don't want another mmc!! What could it be?? Its brown like old blood and its just a tinting of my regular discharge/cm.... HELP!!!

Amber, try not to worry too much! A little bit of blood is normal. A friend of min started bleeding at 6 weeks and it lasted duntil about 18 weeks. Everything was fine and the doctor said it is actually very common to have bleeding, especially in the first trimester. Unless it is bright red and chunky and also comes with cramping, you don't need to be worried.

If you are concerned though, call your doctor. Try not to stress hun. :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Kate, that gas is a problem here too. It is also tummy gas though. I wake up every morning feeling like I swollowed a helium balloon. I can't eat an apple without getting the burps. The worst is the lower abdomanal gas.....sorry to my 2 pups too who love to cuddle, not so much anymore!


----------



## CelticStar

My animals are all over at the other side of the room this afternoon *sigh*

I can't even bend over slightly without one escaping.....I drink some water and I'm doing massive manly burps...(I'm actually quite proud of them :winkwink:) I've never been this gassy...Ever!


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a dream about giving birth! And then I held my baby. We were both crying. It was awesome!


----------



## Greens25

Kristin...I love those dreams! (I added you to FB, I don't know how to find out my link so I can share with everyone else!)

I am so excited to join the sweet pea group tomorrow! I live my life week to week in fruit right now! after that, I think I will be looking forward to an olive!

Driving to work this morning I thought I was going to have my first bout of ms. I have felt nauseous before but this was bad. Was thinking about escape routes on the highway if I needed to pull over! Good thing it passed. I heard ms gets worse in your 6th week so that would make sense. I am very excited for tomorrow because I heard your chance for a m/c decreases after the 6 week mark. Not to say 6 weeks means out of the woods, but just closer to the end! Anyone else heard that?


How is everyone else doing? Anyone else feel like they are getting ahead of themselves? My dh and I already picked out our stroller, car seat and nursery bedding/set (valance, lamp, mobile, etc).

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3776618

What do you think?


----------



## hwimmer

Weege said:


> also just thought id share this with you all.....
> woke up this morning and for about 2 hours on and off i felt really nervous for absolutely no reason.....
> after sitting and thinking about it and why i could possibly be nervous it suddenly dawned on me that it was the baby wriggling around :dohh:
> 
> this makes me really happy and very excited :D

AHH! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## hwimmer

Greens25 said:


> Kristin...I love those dreams! (I added you to FB, I don't know how to find out my link so I can share with everyone else!)
> 
> I am so excited to join the sweet pea group tomorrow! I live my life week to week in fruit right now! after that, I think I will be looking forward to an olive!
> 
> Driving to work this morning I thought I was going to have my first bout of ms. I have felt nauseous before but this was bad. Was thinking about escape routes on the highway if I needed to pull over! Good thing it passed. I heard ms gets worse in your 6th week so that would make sense. I am very excited for tomorrow because I heard your chance for a m/c decreases after the 6 week mark. Not to say 6 weeks means out of the woods, but just closer to the end! Anyone else heard that?
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anyone else feel like they are getting ahead of themselves? My dh and I already picked out our stroller, car seat and nursery bedding/set (valance, lamp, mobile, etc).
> 
> https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3776618
> 
> What do you think?

I'm right behind you - sweet pea on friday! :happydance: I believe 7 weeks is a blueberry!!

love that bedding set - so cute! and it will work for a boy or a girl!


----------



## purplelilly

weege-- that must have been wonderful!!! I can't wait to be able to feel Cad rolling around in there! Feels like it will be forever!!

Greens-- that is such a cute set! I love all the animals. We were gonna go that way then said f*** it if everyone finds it cliche and did winnie the pooh. Don't feel bad about jumping the gun, I had a crib, dresser/changer, and bedding set by the time we STARTED TTC!:haha::haha: DH has started a list (I found it the other night,lol) of all the things he thinks we'll need so he can start buying a couple things every mth:cloud9:

I am fighting terrible heartburn today and gas too:blush:. Thankfully my cat is an outdoor cat and my dogs just look at you like "did you make that noise or me?":haha:

So last night i had a dream that my stepmother was telling DH & i that the baby was a girl while handing us chocolate easter bunnys and bunny ears to put on :wacko: Should i take that as a sign it may actually be a girl?:shrug: (she passed away about 11mths ago but showed up in my dreams to tell me i was preggo too!)


----------



## Greens25

Heather,
We will find out the gender but the nursery and bedding will be done/purchased by then! I am glad you like it! 

I always knew I wanted jungle/safari but this is a main motivation:
https://www.marymaxim.com/webapp/wc...0001_10054_3074457345616921554_-1_15046_15047

This is the afghan I am currently crocheting. The tiger and alligator are done, I have started the monkey and lion. What do you ladies think? It will take forever to finish but when it is done I promis to post pictures!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im freaking out a little more ladies... the discharge/cm has turned a brighter color on wipe now... I havent done anything strenuous though! I havent even had sex since friday night!! :(


----------



## kaboom

Oh Amber hun I hope everythings ok. Have you phoned the doctors to see if you can get a scan to see whats going on ?

Kristin I've added you on my facebook :friends: Can you please not mention anything about me being preggo or about my mc's on it as no-one knows about it thanks hun xx

I love the idea of the secret stork :thumbup:

The tiredness has really started to kick in now was in my bed for half 7 last night and one of my workmates today told me I looked like a bag of shit :laugh2:

Well ive outgrown a pair of jeans already check out my bumpage : 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/th_DSC00162.jpg


----------



## frisbeemama12

its bright red now ladies.. and Im pretty sure there was a clot.. Im hoping Im not out of the group yet but its not looking promising.. unfortunately I know what a miscarriage looks and feels like :sad2:


----------



## Greens25

frisbeemama12 said:


> its bright red now ladies.. and Im pretty sure there was a clot.. Im hoping Im not out of the group yet but its not looking promising.. unfortunately I know what a miscarriage looks and feels like :sad2:



Amber,

I really hope everything is okay! Call your doctor and keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## Greens25

kaboom said:


> Oh Amber hun I hope everythings ok. Have you phoned the doctors to see if you can get a scan to see whats going on ?
> 
> Kristin I've added you on my facebook :friends: Can you please not mention anything about me being preggo or about my mc's on it as no-one knows about it thanks hun xx
> 
> I love the idea of the secret stork :thumbup:
> 
> The tiredness has really started to kick in now was in my bed for half 7 last night and one of my workmates today told me I looked like a bag of shit :laugh2:
> 
> Well ive outgrown a pair of jeans already check out my bumpage :
> 
> https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/th_DSC00162.jpg

Claire,

You bump looks like mine. BLOOOOOATING! Already hiding my tummy from co-workers!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I called my dr and they said to go to the ER if it turns into something heavier.. Im hoping this is normal and wont be something bad..


----------



## CelticStar

Amber I really hope this isn't something bad, I've got everything crossed for you chick :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Amber, you said you bded on Friday, when did the blood start? It might be from oh hitting your cervix or because it's tender. Please keep us updated!


----------



## duckytwins

afm, I'm exhausted by 630 now (I should never have said anything! :rofl: ) so I'll catch up tomorrow I promise!


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: you jinxed yourself. Hope you get some rest Jes!

Amber - keep us posted sweetie!

afm - I have my doctor appointment tomorrow. Just a urinalysis. Shouldn't they be doing more?? I want them to take my blood and tell me my hcg levels and let me know if I'm at risk for anything.


----------



## Greens25

good morning everyone! how is everyone doing today? I woke up and feel like I've been hit by a bus. One more day of work this week because I took tomorrow off because I am in a wedding. A whole other reason to be exhausted. Then I have to drive home for like an hour at 3 am....I'll be blaring the radip by that time to keep me awake!

Hope everyone has a great couple days....I likely won't be back on until Saturday when all the wedding stuff is over.

xoxo


----------



## Greens25

oh yaaaaaaa I'm a SWEET PEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm an appleseed :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

congrats, ladies on moving up to a new food! i'll be a sweetpea on sunday! 

that's so funny about all you gassy girlies! i say, if you can, blame it on the animals!

i love all the choices for nurseries! unfortunately, we won't be having a nursery :( we only have two bedrooms in our house and the second one is currently being taken up by the boys. bun will probably be sleeping in a cradle in our room for as long as we can swing it, then be moving to the boys' room. sigh... i wish we had a bigger house sometimes. 

amber, i'm so sorry you are having so much trouble. please stay calm and try to take it easy. i know it's easier said than done. :hugs: :hugs:

kristin, i totally jinxed myself! :rofl: that's what i get! 

so lately, i'm having trouble eating breakfast. lunch and dinner seem to be fine, but absolutely nothing i can think of to eat for breakfast sounds good and it all makes me sick just to think about it. i would totally rather skip it all together. 

if anyone wants to add me on facebook, i'm here. bun is still a secret for us too, please. 

well, i think a nap might be an order before work today! it's dreary and raining here, so i can't think of a single reason to stay up! lol 

have a great day, girls!


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok.. so after 6 freaking hours and getting an ultrasound and pelvic and blood work they said they cant say 100% one way or another (that I had a miscarriage or that its just too early..). SO I have to go get my blood drawn tomorrow to see where my hcg is at.. although last week it was 204 and last night it was 138... she said my cervix was shut tight though and I know that I didnt pass any huge clots.. This morning Ive had a little more cramping and bleeding.. I had a good long cry yesterday.. Im hoping a still have hope.. but Im prepared for the worst..


----------



## duckytwins

oh sweetie, i am so sorry :hugs::cry:

i'll be thinking about you


----------



## Iamblessed

I know I don't get on here often but i want to say amber I am keeping you in my prayers!! I understand the gas stuff as I have the worst of it as well. also I have been pretty sick with flu now a cold ..sorry I haven' t been much of a team member !! Hopefully things will be looking and I can be here a lil bit more!! Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Kim glad to see ya!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Please check out my poll!! Thanks!


----------



## duckytwins

hey girls, here's a tmi question. how do you know if you have a yeast infection? i'm rather itchy and a little tender "down there", i just got that wipe of slightly dark cm, and my pee seems really cloudy.


----------



## frisbeemama12

its probably an infection, but go see your doctor so you dont start stressing. 
SO they drew my blood yesterday again and confirmed that my numbers are indeed going down, they didnt say what it was but they were very apologetic and said that if theres anything I need then to call. I just want it to end... Im still crampy and bleeding.. so that we can try again.. find out whats going on etc. They want me to come back in 10 days to get my blood drawn again to be sure my hcg is down to 0. Im praying for you all. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you girls!


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> its probably an infection, but go see your doctor so you dont start stressing.
> SO they drew my blood yesterday again and confirmed that my numbers are indeed going down, they didnt say what it was but they were very apologetic and said that if theres anything I need then to call. I just want it to end... Im still crampy and bleeding.. so that we can try again.. find out whats going on etc. They want me to come back in 10 days to get my blood drawn again to be sure my hcg is down to 0. Im praying for you all. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Praying for peace in your heart & DH's too!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

frisbeemama12 said:


> its probably an infection, but go see your doctor so you dont start stressing.
> SO they drew my blood yesterday again and confirmed that my numbers are indeed going down, they didnt say what it was but they were very apologetic and said that if theres anything I need then to call. I just want it to end... Im still crampy and bleeding.. so that we can try again.. find out whats going on etc. They want me to come back in 10 days to get my blood drawn again to be sure my hcg is down to 0. Im praying for you all. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you girls!

oh sweetheart, i am so sorry :hugs: i wish there was something i could do to make it better. it's so unfair. i don't know what to say other than i know how you must be feeling. i have two :angel:s. be sure to take time for yourself and to grieve. if there's anything you need, please let me know. i'll here for anything. take care of yourself, sweetie. i wish i cuold take this all away...


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> hey girls, here's a tmi question. how do you know if you have a yeast infection? i'm rather itchy and a little tender "down there", i just got that wipe of slightly dark cm, and my pee seems really cloudy.

I would go to the doc if I was you. Yeast infections & UTI's seem to be more problematic during preg from what i've read. I'd just call the doc, why suffer?
Hope you feel better soon hun!:flower:


----------



## duckytwins

thanks christina, i actually called this morning after i posted. the covering dr. just called me back. she said there's nothing she can prescribe me, but otc meds will help, or desitin. i've been doing some reading and as weird as it sounds, it seems like putting some plain yogurt "down there" can help too. i ate some for breakfast, but kept it "up here" lol.. i might go get some plain and see how it works.


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes - I hope the yogurt helps!!

Amber - I'm so sorry to hear this. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

frisbeemama12 said:


> its probably an infection, but go see your doctor so you dont start stressing.
> SO they drew my blood yesterday again and confirmed that my numbers are indeed going down, they didnt say what it was but they were very apologetic and said that if theres anything I need then to call. I just want it to end... Im still crampy and bleeding.. so that we can try again.. find out whats going on etc. They want me to come back in 10 days to get my blood drawn again to be sure my hcg is down to 0. Im praying for you all. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you girls!

Oh Amber im so sorry hun my thoughts and prayers are with you and your oh xx


----------



## Iamblessed

praying for peace for you and oh !!!I am so sorry amber :hugs:!!


----------



## CelticStar

Amber I'm so sorry :( I'm here if you want to talk :hugs:


----------



## charliekitty

Hi ladies

sorry i havnt been around, i lost my baby on monday, iv been hanging round bnb but didnt really wana post in here, sorry girls!!

but im moving on now, and iv had some lovely messages from some of you <3

good luck to all of you, il been following you =) hopefully il be back again soon, some what behind tho lol

amber im so sorry :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

charliekitty said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry i havnt been around, i lost my baby on monday, iv been hanging round bnb but didnt really wana post in here, sorry girls!!
> 
> but im moving on now, and iv had some lovely messages from some of you <3
> 
> good luck to all of you, il been following you =) hopefully il be back again soon, some what behind tho lol
> 
> amber im so sorry :hugs:
> 
> xxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

charlotte love, i'm so sorry... my heart hurts for you. take your time and come back when you can. i'l be thinking about you. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

kristin, what you posted on the front page is beautiful! i hope amber and charlotte find the peace and comfort they need.


----------



## purplelilly

charliekitty said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry i havnt been around, i lost my baby on monday, iv been hanging round bnb but didnt really wana post in here, sorry girls!!
> 
> but im moving on now, and iv had some lovely messages from some of you <3
> 
> good luck to all of you, il been following you =) hopefully il be back again soon, some what behind tho lol
> 
> amber im so sorry :hugs:
> 
> xxx

take as much time as you need honey! we'll all be here waiting for ya when you're ready!:friends::hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Charlie, I'm so sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## Weege

im really sorry both u ladies are going throught this. my thoughts are with u both x


----------



## duckytwins

i'm pretty excited to be a sweetpea this weekend!


----------



## Weege

duckytwins said:


> i'm pretty excited to be a sweetpea this weekend!

how do you get the fruit one?? i wanna know what i'd be! think a melon already looking at the size of a bump ive got going on lol


----------



## duckytwins

Weege said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> i'm pretty excited to be a sweetpea this weekend!
> 
> how do you get the fruit one?? i wanna know what i'd be! think a melon already looking at the size of a bump ive got going on lolClick to expand...

:rofl: 

i got it from thebump


----------



## Weege

ah awesome. i did it!! i got a lemon! i guess if u rearrange the letters it makes melon lol. maybe i have a confused baby :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

ha ha! maybe you got multiple lemon/melons in there?!?! :winkwink:


----------



## Weege

thats what i thought. we were both convinced......... but last monday at u/s we only saw one! its really active tho so maybe it just gunna be a big baby lol. or just making enough movements for 2 lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm excited to have a sweetpea soon, also!


----------



## duckytwins

oh no!!! i have pinkish-brown cm on wiping!!! i called the on-call dr today and told her i thought i had a yeast infection, which i'm sure it is, but i don't want to see colors down there....:cry::( 

tyler went to get me some yogurt. 

i know i won't be able to wait until tuesday to see anyone if it keeps up... what do i do??


----------



## frisbeemama12

take calm and deep breaths! Dont freak out because it could just be your body getting rid of old tissue to make room for your little bean. :hugs: Dont be on your feet for long periods of time if possible and just relax until you find out what it is.


----------



## hakunamatata

A little bit of spotting is normal for approximately 30% of women. You're going to be fine!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

Is it accompanied by abdominal pain and cramps? If not, then you can relax. Also, that color doesn't sound bad. It's the bright red that you have to look out for.

At least this is from what I've read. 

Keep us posted sweetie :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

try and stay calm till your appt honey! spotting is very normal for some (i had it off and on for weeks) but the stress is not good for you! If you can try and get off your feet for awhile!
:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

It was bright red this morning with a tiny clot. Not a lot though just two streaks. The on-call dr called back and said it sounds like a uti. He's calling in an antibiotic for me.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Just keep an eye on it, the dr I saw said that bright red blood even with clots can sometimes be normal.. :hugs: Im praying honey!


----------



## duckytwins

I've had utis before and this doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Greens25

Amber and Charlotte,

I am so sorry this is happening and you have had to go through this, sometimes life isn't fair. If there is anything I can do, please ask!

Jes, keep us posted! Spotting is very normal. A friend of mine had spotting bright red blood from about 5 weeks onwards and she had a healthy baby boy!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm at the er now. I have an enlarged ovary with a cyst on it. There is a sac but right now there's nothing in it. She said I'm measuring about 5 weeks 3 days which will prob change my due date. I have to call my dr on Monday to go in to be seen. They are taking my hormone levels today and should take them again on Monday to make sure they are going up. She said they are considering it a threatened miscarriage. Now I have to wait until monday for any answers. Sigh.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:hugs: Im going to be praying have having my fingers crossed for you all weekend dear!
Thank you Lindsay. This one was rough but we intend to start trying again as soon as my body is able..


----------



## Iamblessed

I will keep you in my prayers as well!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes!! :hugs:

I hope everything is okay!!

Thinking about you.


----------



## duckytwins

thanks for all the thoughts and prayers and crossed crossables! it means a lot to me!

the good news is that the bleeding stopped. but the bad news is that i don't feel pregnant anymore. i don't know if that means anything, but i'm not as bloated as i was, the morning sickness and nausea are virtually gone, and my bbs aren't as tender as they used to be. i'm not saying all my symptoms are gone entirely, but they are not as strong or prominent as they were.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Just relax and try not to stress... It breaks my heart but I started feeling like that right before both of my miscarriages... Im hoping that you arent like me!


----------



## hakunamatata

Try to stay positive!! Big hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

trying to stay positive. i should know more monday and that's less than 24 hours away. i think i can, i think i can...


----------



## disneybelle25

O man i accidentally unsubscribed myself so ive missed loads. 
Got everything crossed hun that your news is good tomorrow, think positivexx
will do a proper catch up in the morning


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay you're back Naomi!

Work is driving me NUTS. People are so rude. Can I quit now?? :haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

Urgh im right behind you kristin...if only i could afford to be a sahm!!
I know baby brain has set in and i clicked the wrong button without realising! :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

I keep pestering DH to let me drop to part time, we will see what happens!

Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## duckytwins

So weird my bbs started hurting again... Interesting


----------



## hakunamatata

omg. Maybe my finger crossing helped!!

Let us know how tomorrow goes! :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

i just went pee and there's pink again...


----------



## Weege

i'm quite excited about being an orange tomorrow :D

hope everyone is doing ok, and im thinking of all of you going through a rough time ::hugs


----------



## Weege

Ok so went to see the doc this morning about a chesty cough i've had for 4 days that's gettin worse and they check me over and tell me i've got an ear infection, a throat infection and an upper respiratory infection and say yeah u need antibiotics. hmmm i thought i was just feelin a bit crap due to pregnancy. turns out i'm quite poorly :-(


----------



## disneybelle25

wow weege, you are poorly, im off with chesty cough and no voice, seems pregnancy doesn't do our immune systems any favours!

well ladies, taken the plunge and booked my early scan £99!! quite steep but thinking it will be worth it, will be 7+3 so a week on wednesday, oo im excited, scared, worried and happy all at once lol!


----------



## Weege

ahhhh how exciting ur going for a scan!!
bet u cant wait!!
im excited for you :D


----------



## duckytwins

oh no! louise and naomi! it must be so miserable to be sick while you're pg. i know i'm miserable when i'm sick just regularly! i hope you feel better soon! :hugs::hugs:

i go to see my dr in 45 minutes. she originally said she had nothing available today, but then said, 'wait a minute, aren't you pregnant?' i said yes and she said, 'well, that changes everything! can you be here in 45 minutes?' 

when i got up today, there was more blood and i had the worst pains, but then i went to the *bathroom* and the pains got better. i still have those stretchy feelings though, that kinda hurt. i'm so nervous, i can't stand it! this will be the longest 45 minutes of my life! :cry:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Praying for you Jessica!! And I hope you feel better girls! I hate just having a cold, so I know you must be miserable!


----------



## duckytwins

(i'm sorry for those who will see this in other places, i just copied and pasted.)

i'm back. i had another us done and we saw a heartbeat! i have never been so relieved in my life! i am not out of the woods yet, though. i will likely have more bleeding, but there's nothing i can do about it. i am measuring at 5 weeks, so my due date changed to june 18. he said if i really am 5 weeks, everything looks pretty good, but if i'm farther along and only measuring 5 weeks, that could be bad. i go back next week to make sure things are progressing and growing. 

we are changing baby's "name" to beep because when we saw the heartbeat, it was going beep beep beep on the screen... and i loved it! i can't wait until next week to see beep again! 

thank you thank you thank you thank you for all the prayers, thoughts and crossed crossables! it means the world to me and i definitely think they helped! thank you again! you are all my angels!


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> (i'm sorry for those who will see this in other places, i just copied and pasted.)
> 
> i'm back. i had another us done and we saw a heartbeat! i have never been so relieved in my life! i am not out of the woods yet, though. i will likely have more bleeding, but there's nothing i can do about it. i am measuring at 5 weeks, so my due date changed to june 18. he said if i really am 5 weeks, everything looks pretty good, but if i'm farther along and only measuring 5 weeks, that could be bad. i go back next week to make sure things are progressing and growing.
> 
> we are changing baby's "name" to beep because when we saw the heartbeat, it was going beep beep beep on the screen... and i loved it! i can't wait until next week to see beep again!
> 
> thank you thank you thank you thank you for all the prayers, thoughts and crossed crossables! it means the world to me and i definitely think they helped! thank you again! you are all my angels!

I am sooooooo glad to hear this!!! We've all been worried about you all weekend! I'll keep the prayers flowin your way and everything crossed for BEEP next week!:thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for a heartbeat!!

I will change you due date ticker soon!


----------



## duckytwins

can i share beep's first picture?

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/beep5weeks.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

ducky ----- :cloud9: love it!:cloud9:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ahh they are lovely pictures!! Little beep looks nice and snug,really hoping the next scan shows good news too!


----------



## Weege

yay for beep nicely in there :D will keep everything crossed for you :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Greens25

Jessica,

YEY for a heartbeat and for beep's first picture!


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> *due June 18th:*
> Jes/Duckytwins
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt117a1e.aspx

thank you!


----------



## hakunamatata

You're welcome!


----------



## hwimmer

duckytwins said:


> we are changing baby's "name" to beep because when we saw the heartbeat, it was going beep beep beep on the screen... and i loved it! i can't wait until next week to see beep again!

That is adorable! So happy for your good news! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

okay, now that i've taken up virtually all of the forum with my woes, and i seem to be in a better place right now, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> okay, now that i've taken up virtually all of the forum with my woes, and i seem to be in a better place right now, how is everyone else doing?

no woes!! we truly worry about our fellow smugglers!:haha: How about a pic of Cad sayin Hi to the world? :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hakunamatata

Awesome!!!

I can't wait to share my scan pics!! Expect them on December 1st!!


----------



## duckytwins

omg, how stinkin' cute!! 

i actually think i'm addicted to seeing beep now that i got a glimpse. i want more!! i don't wanna wait a week, i want more beep! lol


----------



## CelticStar

hakunamatata said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I can't wait to share my scan pics!! Expect them on December 1st!!

Me and you! I get my first scan on Dec 1st as well :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

december 1st!??! that seems so far away! let's petition to get them sooner!! girls, give me your dr's phone numbers and i'll call and get you in quicker! :rolf: 

sorry, i'm punchy tonight! :blush:


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Greens25

Sara,
I am so sorry to hear that! MAYBE everything is okay.... I had a friend bleed a LOT with her first around this time and she was fine..... did they do blood work?


----------



## duckytwins

oh sara, i'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 

this is so unfair! if it's not meant to be, why can't it just not happen? i'll be praying that it's not over. please let us know what happens.


----------



## duckytwins

the boys and i woke up sick this morning, so we all stayed home today. it's raining anyway, so it's a good day to not get out of our jammies. 

i stayed in bed for about an hour this morning after i went pee. i got up and went pee again and had more blood on wiping. and now i'm having cramps. i hope beep is still okay..


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so sorry Sara!! I hope for nothing but the best for you! Ill be praying. I know its so annoying when the Drs say that things might be fine and yet you know that something is going on. The thing we need to remember is that we have the right to get a second opinion.. if you are very worried go to the ER. Thats what I did with both of my miscarriages because I just knew something wasnt right.
Same for you Jess! I hope everything is just cause of that cyst. Cysts can cause bleeding and feel crampy when they rupture.. at least one of mine did once. I have polycystic ovaries but not PCOS so I know what it feels like unfortunately. Praying for you girls!


----------



## hakunamatata

Sara93x said:


> Hi all! Sorry for not posting in a while! Had guests around for past week.. :wacko:
> 
> I'm really sorry for Charlotte & Amber, & hope you guys get your sticky beans v. soon.:baby:
> 
> Glad to hear everything went well for you & baby on Monday Jess, & hope everything stays like that.. :flower:
> 
> As for me, I think I'm out, not fully comfirmed yet but yesterday I went out came back & had brown all over my pantyliner, then after that I wiped & got bright red blood, since then it just feels like I'm on my period, there is loads of blood. :cry:
> 
> I went for an US yesterday but they only saw a sac, doctor said it was too early to say anything but told me to come back in 2 weeks, I personally think everything will have come out by then, I never bled like this in my first pregnancy, only had very little spotting at 7 weeks. :nope:
> 
> So now I'm just hoping that the bleeding stops soon & I can start a fresh cycle..:shrug:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you, & I'll probably be back (if you don't mind :haha:) when I get my next :bfp:

Sara, I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope everything ends up being okay!! Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Sara-- i'm so sorry your going thru this honey and of course we'll have you back here!!! I'm still gonna hold hope that all is well with your bubba! Hang tough hon!

Jess- stay calm! get some rest if at all possible with 2 boys. Beep has a better chance just cuz you heard the beep! 

We will be praying for you both!


----------



## Weege

sorry to hear your going through a tough time of it sara.
hope it all works out ok and will be thinking of you.
let us know how it all goes xx:hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Sara I'm so sorry to hear this, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:

Same with you Jess, I hope Beep is ok :hugs:

Today, I am a sweetpea! Only two more weeks until my first midwife appointment!


----------



## hwimmer

Thinking of you, Sara & Jess! :hugs:

AFM, I had my first dr appt yesterday. It went pretty well - they had me pee on a stick to confirm I'm not crazy :haha:, gave me a bunch of reading material, and then drew my blood. It wasn't all that exciting except that they told me they do an early ultrasound around 7 weeks!!! Which I am on Friday, so they scheduled it for today!!! Such a shock, as I was expecting to not get to see or hear my little squishy until 12 weeks! :cloud9:

Just hoping and praying that it's all good news today!


----------



## purplelilly

heather that is sooooo exciting!! wish my first appt went that well! you MUST post pics of your lil gummy bear!


----------



## duckytwins

hwimmer said:


> Thinking of you, Sara & Jess! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my first dr appt yesterday. It went pretty well - they had me pee on a stick to confirm I'm not crazy :haha:, gave me a bunch of reading material, and then drew my blood. It wasn't all that exciting except that they told me they do an early ultrasound around 7 weeks!!! Which I am on Friday, so they scheduled it for today!!! Such a shock, as I was expecting to not get to see or hear my little squishy until 12 weeks! :cloud9:
> 
> Just hoping and praying that it's all good news today!

yay! that's great! let us know how it goes!


----------



## duckytwins

CelticStar said:


> Sara I'm so sorry to hear this, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Same with you Jess, I hope Beep is ok :hugs:
> 
> Today, I am a sweetpea! Only two more weeks until my first midwife appointment!

so far so good. i figured something out. it seems my fmu is fine, but then, after i am up and moving around, the next pee is when i see the blood.. not blood, blood anymore, but a little pink. i guess i should stop worrying. what is going to happen will happen and i'm being well taken care of! 

yay for being a sweetpea! i can't believe i had to go back in time... lol. i'll be one again next week!


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Sara I'm so sorry to hear this, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Same with you Jess, I hope Beep is ok :hugs:
> 
> Today, I am a sweetpea! Only two more weeks until my first midwife appointment!
> 
> so far so good. i figured something out. it seems my fmu is fine, but then, after i am up and moving around, the next pee is when i see the blood.. not blood, blood anymore, but a little pink. i guess i should stop worrying. what is going to happen will happen and i'm being well taken care of!
> 
> yay for being a sweetpea! i can't believe i had to go back in time... lol. i'll be one again next week!Click to expand...

less stress is always better hon! When do you go back to the doc?


----------



## duckytwins

i go back on tuesday afternoon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Keep us posted Jes!

As for me, I have today off from work. I've just been hating work lately. I'm really going to try to go back only part-time after LO is born. DH just got a raise (yay!!) so this might actually be possible. We'll see!


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> Keep us posted Jes!
> 
> As for me, I have today off from work. I've just been hating work lately. I'm really going to try to go back only part-time after LO is born. DH just got a raise (yay!!) so this might actually be possible. We'll see!

crossables crossed!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks!


----------



## purplelilly

jess you're half way there already! fx

Kristen- congrats to hubby for the raise! I hope it all works out for you. I think the hormones make customer service wayyyyy worse to deal with! I've never wanted to kill my customers like i have the last few mths!lol


----------



## duckytwins

thanks! hopefully on tuesday, i'll get more of an answer as to where i actually am! on another thread, someone posted a chart about how days since lmp, hcg levels and other things can tell you what week you're in. lemme find it.. 

<looking... looking...>

here it is! 

according to the chart, i should be 6+5, but my dr. says i'm 5+3. but on monday, we saw beep's beep and the chart says you can't see that until 6 weeks. i'm very confused. i know the hospital took my hormone levels this past weekend and my dr. said they looked good. i should have asked what they were...


----------



## hakunamatata

I just bought a lot of pregnancy & toddler books on eBay! :happydance:

Here's the lot


----------



## Weege

blimey ur gunna be busy reading right up til the birth lol!!
and i just looked at the hormone levels chart that goes up to 8 weeks and is at 80,000 average..... i didnt know it went that hight lol. goodness knows what mine are at 15 weeks lol :)


----------



## Weege

haha just had a look at 15wk hormone levels and it says they can be up to 254,000


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> I just bought a lot of pregnancy & toddler books on eBay! :happydance:
> 
> Here's the lot

What a great deal!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah! I already have What to Expect When You're Expecting for my Nook, but this way DH can read it too. And I'm looking forward to that Week by Week book (heard good things about it), and well as the toddler books (I've done some babysitting before but I'm clueless about full-time parenting lol)


----------



## purplelilly

At my prenatal nurse appt they gave me a mth by mth pregnancy booklet that DH says he's read Mth 4 at least a dozen times already, lol! He said he doesn't want to skip ahead but can't help but read it! Maybe i should invest in a week by week book!lol


----------



## hakunamatata

So cute!! Definitely get your DH more books! :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

if i remember correctly, you can get the mayo clinic's book 'complete book of pregnancy and baby's first year' for free. i'm pretty sure i did when pg with the boys. it's a pretty hefty, hard cover book


----------



## hakunamatata

Cool! How do you get that?


----------



## hakunamatata

I see it on the Mayo Clinic site but for sale, not for free.


----------



## Greens25

Got my first ultrasound appt!!! Tuesday at 4pm. Will be 7.5 weeks...so excited!


----------



## duckytwins

:nope: girls, i think it's over. i'm having unbearable cramps and more bleeding. i called my dr. and he said it doesn't sound good and to meet him at the er. i have a terrible feeling i'll be going to the hospital to say goodbye to little beep...

:cry: :cry::cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes!!! No......


----------



## duckytwins

At the er now. Just had an ultrasound. Beep is still there, beating away! Thank god! Cervix is still closed. I am now measuring 6+3. The attending said the sac is an odd shape but it really wasn't that oddly shaped when I had my us at my drs office. They are still considering it a threatened mc and I have to be closely monitored. I am relieved most definitely but still cautious.


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow, so glad your got to hear the heartbeat again. Did they say why you keep bleeding?


----------



## duckytwins

No. There are a ton of reasons why I could be bleeding, but they don't know for sure. They are checking now to see of there's any infection. If there is, that could be why.


----------



## hakunamatata

Is there still a possibility of a UTI?


----------



## duckytwins

i don't think so. they didn't tell me i had one before i left. and i don't feel like i have one. (i've had so many, i used to actually call up my dr's office and say, 'i have a uti.' and they were like, 'okay, we'll call in something.' lol)

so my due date changed again, but i won't keep bothering you with it until i get confirmation again next week.


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow Jess!!!! Im crossing everything and praying that your little beep stays safe! DEFINITELY keep us updated!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh cool you're back to sweetpea!


----------



## duckytwins

hakunamatata said:


> Oh cool you're back to sweetpea!

lol... i can't tell if i'm coming or going anymore! i keep getting conflicting information. i guess right now, the only things i care about is that beep is still beeping and growing and that my hcg levels are going up, which they are. 

i promise to keep everyone updated. i'm so sorry i'm having so much drama. it seems that's the way my life is a lot of the time. :blush:


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Oh cool you're back to sweetpea!
> 
> lol... i can't tell if i'm coming or going anymore! i keep getting conflicting information. i guess right now, the only things i care about is that beep is still beeping and growing and that my hcg levels are going up, which they are.
> 
> i promise to keep everyone updated. i'm so sorry i'm having so much drama. it seems that's the way my life is a lot of the time. :blush:Click to expand...

That's why we are here my friend! Support and drama defusers! think positive this weekend.:hugs:


----------



## hwimmer

duckytwins said:


> i promise to keep everyone updated. i'm so sorry i'm having so much drama. it seems that's the way my life is a lot of the time. :blush:

Jess, don't feel sorry in the least bit! This is what we're here for :friends: Will keep praying for you and lil beep


----------



## Weege

its not drama to us jess, thats what were here for. were just all glad u and beep are ok. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Jess i'm soooo glad it worked out ok for you! hopefully they figure it out soon so you can rest your nerve alittle! And NONE of us find it drama or anything you should apologise for! We'll keep praying for beep (he/she seems to be a fighting lil one anyway!)


----------



## Weege

its been very quiet here this weekend! which hopefully means everyone is well and having a restful weekend. i hope so!
just thought id say hi and let u all know we get to hear pickle's heartbeat tomorrow at4pm for the first time! im very very excited and i think pickle is too, judging by the way its been kicking and keeping me awake the last 2 nights :D 

thats all really. enjoy your sunday :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Louise how exciting!!!
I've not been on here much because my head has been down the loo constantly lol!! :sick:
Hopefully this will only be for another 4 weeks!
Got an early scan on wednesday!!


----------



## Weege

ah how exciting! bet u cant wait to see the little one.
it will make the sick worth it im sure!! 
cant wait til weds to see how u got on :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Louise - how exciting!!

Naomi - you will have to share scan pics!

:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

louise, that's great! drink some oj before you go so pickle will be nice and lively! 

naomi, you must be pretty excited too! 

i'll see beep again on tuesday afternoon. i haven't had really any bleeding at all in a few days, so i'm pretty excited! 

we took the boys pumpkin picking today at a local orchard. came home pretty tired, so i took a nap, now i'm putting dinner in the oven. had a fairly uneventful weekend. got a busy week ahead, though.


----------



## Weege

jess im so happy that everything seems to have settled down for you :D great news!

thanks for the oj tip.... i'll do that. mw comes to our house so i'll have plenty here for pickle to have before she comes to do the heartbeat! 

yay for seeing beep again tuesday :D


----------



## duckytwins

hooray for the blueberries today! who else moved to a new fruit? lol 

i'll be a blueberry tomorrow! it's amazing how a baby can be only the size of a tiny blueberry, but have so much going on! 

oh, and i'd like to join the ranks of head in the toilet... i woke up this morning and ran to the bathroom to gag. i had to eat the packet of animal crackers i keep next to the bed. and we just bought this new toothpaste last night that makes me gag too! :sick:


----------



## Weege

i move to avacado tuesday :)


----------



## duckytwins

Wow! Avocado!! That's awesome!! 

I measured again today and got 10 1/2 squares. I think that's down from last time. I wonder of I'm losing weight or just bloat..


I just got some pink on wiping again. I really do think it has to do with how much water I drink. I didn't have much today. I'll have to ask on Tuesday. 


Have a great week everyone! I'm actually getting to bed early!


----------



## kaboom

hi ladies hope everyone's doing well xx

Im finally back on bnb was away on holiday to Cornwall for a week so couldn't get onto a computer. Have I missed anything exciting ?


----------



## purplelilly

hi ladies! hope everyone had a great weekend! Jess --- yay tomarrow is another Beep day!!! Glad you're feeling better honey! Not much going on here! Had fun over the weekend with my doppler :blush: I can't seem to keep Cad in one spot long enough to get the heart rate on the screen but it's still good and strong! YAY! I've got a doc appt on monday and will hopefully get an appt for my next u/s so i can find out what we're having. --- anyone have a "gut" feeling on gender? we're still thinking boy :happydance:

Got on the scale this morning and up 6lbs so far! I know that's not alot of weight but for some reason it feels like 50!


----------



## disneybelle25

yay jess, seeing beep tomorrow!!
purplelilly, 6lbs is nothing hun, I'm not getting on the scales lol, I'm already a bit curvy to say the least so I dread to think what size ill be once I'm 8 months lol!


----------



## Weege

for some reason im exactly the same as what i weighed at the beginning! wish that would continue into the 8th month lol :D


----------



## Weege

Just heard pickle's heartbeat!! was amazing :D
Pickle definaately lived up to the name though, as everytime mw found the beats its wriggled and moved lol.
none the wiser on the sex of baby though as the hearbeat was bang in the middle!
so i guess just wait til 20wk scan.... *sigh*
but we're a very happy louise and dan today after hearing that :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Yay for hearing the heartbeat louise!!!! How exciting, ooo I'm so jealous!


----------



## Weege

not long til ur scan now :D im so excited for you x


----------



## disneybelle25

I know, so scared it wont be good news but can't help but get excited!! Have you got a doppler? Or do you just hear the heartbeat when the mw is there?


----------



## hakunamatata

So glad the appointment went well Louise!


----------



## Weege

i want to get a doppler now. i think i will. but yeah only heard it today as had mw appointment. 
i felt like that when i had my scan. and i felt like it before when i was pregnant with Angel.
i spoke to the ultrasound tech about my fear of there being nothing in there and she said u'd be surprised how many women say the same thing lol :D cant wait to hear the news tho. what time is ur appointment??


----------



## Weege

if you're feeling low or need a laugh, read these. ive been laughing actually almost wetting myself whilst reading... im only on page 5 and have had to wee twice lol.
just thought they were too good not to share with my fav ladies :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## duckytwins

lol, thanks louise! 

i have kind of a funny story, but it's not from birth. i had pre-e with the boys, so at the end of my pregnancy, i spent a lot of time in labor and delivery at the hospital, being checked. my dr. said anytime i got a headache, to go in. so one time i went in and some overzealous resident decided she wanted to do an internal. it hurt soooo bad, i was screaming, telling her to stop. after she finally stopped. i yelled, "she is NOT allowed near me again! and from now on, it's EXIT ONLY down there!"


----------



## purplelilly

^^^^^^HAHAHAH I can't blame you for that one! DH is already worried about my trucker mouth in L&D ward !lol

Weege-- i am so in love with my doppler now! It's very reassuring when you get that "is bubs alright?" feeling!


----------



## Weege

yeah i definately think im gunna get one now!!
pickle just kept moving each time she found the heartbeat so maybe if i keep trying with one we might get to hear it for longer!!


----------



## hakunamatata

omg why did it hurt so bad???


----------



## duckytwins

getting an internal exam at 7 or 8 months pg with twins... it hurt! lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Ugh. This is a dumb question but do you normally have internal exams at that time? I have no idea what to expect lol


----------



## duckytwins

i don't think so. she was mean and was just out to hurt me, i think!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's just evil!!


----------



## duckytwins

i thought so!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I never had an internal exam with my DD! OUCH! that had to have hurt! I did have an endometrial biopsy this past summer though and OH MY LORD I would rather give BIRTH that EVER get one again!!!


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies!

it is ultrasound day...4pm! SO nervous! Wish me luck! I'll keep you posted! I am hoping they let me print the pictures (some places don't let you!). If they do I will post tonight!


----------



## duckytwins

yay! i can't wait to see! mine's at 415 today


----------



## Greens25

Good luck Jess! Beep-Beep!


----------



## Weege

good luck jess! i have no idea what time it is where u are but here 415 is 2 hours away :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck ladies! Hope to see pictures!! :thumbup:


----------



## hwimmer

Good luck both of you!!! :friends:


----------



## disneybelle25

Good luck ladies!! Can't wait to see pics if you post them :flow:
my turn tomorrow eek!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

it's only 10 am here...


----------



## kaboom

good luck with your scans ladies xx


----------



## purplelilly

yayayayay-- I love all the scans coming up, soooo exciting! My next doc appt is monday and hopefully get my date for next u/s then find out what Cad really is!!! I think i finally convinced DH to find out and just keep it to ourselfs!:blush: He's getting alot of pressure to "keep it a suprise" so i just told him that we kept it all a secret for 3mths so i think we can do it for the gender too! :rofl: In actuality i don't think he'll be able to hold out but i just wanna know!!!lol:haha:

is that as mean as it sounds?lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! So exciting that you'll find out the gender soon.

That's a tough call - I don't keep secrets very well so I'd probably end up telling people :haha:


----------



## Weege

ah hope 4.15 comes quickly jess.
i'm really excited for all of u who have ur scans comin up!! so exciting!
i still havent got my 20wk one yet.... mw said yesterday if i dont have one by monday then ring and ask cos i should have one by now! 
i just wanna know if im team pink or blue :D


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know how I'm going to wait until Dec. 1 for my scan!


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Yay!! So exciting that you'll find out the gender soon.
> 
> That's a tough call - I don't keep secrets very well so I'd probably end up telling people :haha:

I could probably keep quiet but the first 3mths almost killed him! He asked me on a daily basis if he could squeel yet:haha::haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

My DH is the opposite! I want to tell almost everyone and DH is like hush up already :haha:


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> My DH is the opposite! I want to tell almost everyone and DH is like hush up already :haha:

Mine too! :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

I think it's mainly because ALL of our friends have children and are always asking him when he's just gonna do it already:haha: There is a 10yr gap between us and about a 20-30yr gap in our friends so either their kids are almost my age to our close friends who now have a 2wk old!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wow! So he must be super excited.

I'm actually 5 days older than DH so I joke about being a cougar :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

lol DH is 9yrs 9mths ... every now and then i'll call him a cradle robber when he's talking about some show from his childhood that i've never even heard of! LOL On the plus side all of those "major birthdays" i hit first so if he does something dumb then i get him back 3mths later:thumbup: (that was how my 30th and his 40th went:haha:)


----------



## duckytwins

leaving in 10 minutes...!!!


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> leaving in 10 minutes...!!!

Waiting for news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls! i don't have much time to post because i need to head to bed, but i couldn't leave you hanging, so i thought i would stop by with a beep update! 

we saw beep again today!! and the heartbeat, still beeping away! beep is growing, so yay!!! i'm at 6+3 now, so back to being a sweetpea for a little while. lol.. 

my dr. said i look good and don't have to be seen again for two weeks, so i have my next appt on november 7. 

we took the boys out to dinner after my appointment and told them. they were pretty excited! we told them they are going to be big brothers and there's a baby growing in mommy's belly. jonathan immediately put his hand on my tummy! it was so cute! 

after dinner, we went to my parents and they boys told gamma and bumpa (grandma and grandpa) that they are gonna be big brothers! my parents didn't get it at first, then jonathan said, 'there's a tiny baby in mommy's tummy!' my mom looked at me and was like, 'you're expecting???' lol. it was so funny! 

i do have some new pics of beep, but i haven't had a chance to upload them yet, but i will, i promise! 

just wanted to stop by before i headed to bed! 
goodnight!


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha, back to sweetpea! Glad to hear Beep is doing well!

Sounds like the twins are excited to be older brothers soon! That's cute how they told their grandparents.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thats so wonderful Jessica!!! I cant wait until we can tell our DD that she will be a big sister... Im SO hoping it will be soon!


----------



## kaboom

:happydance: Jessica so glad to hear beeps doing well xx

Im a cougar too by 15 months :D


----------



## disneybelle25

:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Scan went really well. Measuring exactly what I should be 7+3 and saw and heard the heartbeat, what a magical feeling!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
Adam is quite relieved there is just one little noodle in there. I can't believe it guys, I'm actually proper pregnant!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-26 Noodle 7+3 (2).jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2









2011-10-26 Noodle 7+3.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! naomi, that's great!!! look at little noodle!! how cute!!


----------



## duckytwins

frisbeemama12 said:


> I cant wait until we can tell our DD that she will be a big sister... Im SO hoping it will be soon!

i hope so too!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

SOOOOOO happy for all this good news! Can't wait for you frisbee too!!:winkwink:


----------



## Weege

ahhh naomi, thats a good pic! bet you were so excited!!
jess im really glad everything went well and beep is going along nicely :D

got my 20 week scan through today. 24th november. so only 4 more weeks and we can find out if pickle is a pink pickle or a blue pickle!! REALLY excited :D:D:D


----------



## kaboom

:happydance: naomi that's great news little noodle looks so cute xx


----------



## duckytwins

Weege said:


> got my 20 week scan through today. 24th november. so only 4 more weeks and we can find out if pickle is a pink pickle or a blue pickle!! REALLY excited :D:D:D


do you have a feeling (or a hope) for one way or another?


----------



## duckytwins

here's beep at 6+3!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/beep63.jpg


----------



## Weege

duckytwins said:


> Weege said:
> 
> 
> got my 20 week scan through today. 24th november. so only 4 more weeks and we can find out if pickle is a pink pickle or a blue pickle!! REALLY excited :D:D:D
> 
> 
> do you have a feeling (or a hope) for one way or another?Click to expand...

I have a feeling its a boy. we dont mind either way as long as its all healthy.
I only think boy cos this pregnancy is very different to when i was carrying Angel last year. but then who knows! i thought she was a boy lol. but i guess it was 1st pregnancy so i was unaware of anything really lol


----------



## Greens25

I'm officially a raspberry today! yey!

Still waiting on the doctor to call the CONFIRM the twins thing. My US technicial was not very personable and in fact was a little cold. She says she sees two and sees two heartbearts but then follows with "but I'm just the technician so you have to wait for the doctor to confirm anything". I know in Canada they arent suposed to tell you anything, even if they see a heartbeat, and that it has to be the doctor who does that. Maybe I am reading too much into it..... I just dont want to get myself excited and then have they call and say "oh ya the technician messed up, it's no twins". The first day I found out was completely scary! Then I went through a string of emotions and have landed at excited.....but.....dont want to get excited until it is "confirmed".... am I being crazy?


----------



## purplelilly

Lindsay-- You're not crazy I think we're all alittle hesitant at first! I hope the doc calls ya soon and the excitement can truely begin! 

Jess-- beep looks GREAT!!!!!

P.S. I'm an avocado today yayayayayayay!


----------



## hwimmer

YAY BEEP!!

Lindsay - did they give you an idea of when the doc supposed to call you back? i can imagine you must be dying to get confirmation! could you see the two babies clearly on the u/s? and did they give you your scan photos to take home?


----------



## hwimmer

Also, remember when we were all poppyseeds? now we've moved onto BIGGER and BETTER foods like raspberries and avocados! :coolio:


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow girls!! look at those scans!!!! :happydance: 
Im still confused as to when Ill O or if I already have. My dr called yesterday to tell me that my blood drawn last friday confirmed my HCG was back to zero but didnt say when it possibly hit zero just that it was at zero... We arent hardcore trying this month, if it happens it happens but if it doesnt then I think we will start really trying again next month. ALSO We are moving about 3 states away before the end of the year!


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

The doc SHOULD call by Friday or Monday. I have an appointment with her Monday anyways at 3:40pm so I am hoping she will have the results so we can talk then...face to face...not with her secretary over the phone!

She did an external u/s and I saw one kidney bean shape with a clear heartbeat. Then she did an internal u/s (VERY uncomfortbale btw) and she showed me two. At first before she said anything about twins I saw, what looked like to me, one baby in a v-sit position...head...bum...feet type. But she said no, what looks like a V is actually 2 babies....the right side of the V is one baby and the left side of the V is another baby. Then she showed me the heartbeats. One was visually bigger and looked like a kidney bean and i could clearly see the heartbeat but the other looked more like a jellybean and it was hard to see...I THINK I saw it but what do I know....maybe I only saw it because she told me it was there....I dont know.

I just wish they would call! Then she has the.....gumption.....to tell me...."oh but some women dont have scans until they are 12 weeks and by then the smaller one has died" and I was like "ok...." like she had no people skills and was very cold. I wanted to scream HELLLLLO LADY! FIRST PREGNANCY HERE! YOU KICKED MY HUSBAND OUT OF THE ROOM AND JUST TOLD ME ITS TWIN! HAVE SOME SYMPATHY!


----------



## purplelilly

Greens you're better than me I probably would have said that!lol I hope your doc calls soon although mine tends to only tell you at the next appt:growlmad: I had my NT scan at 12wks and wont get an answer untill my appt monday as to the results:dohh: I'm sorry you had such a nitwit nurse! There is no need to be like that! That is someone who seriously needs to reconsider their profession!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lindsay - omg I didn't realize you're most likely having twins!!! That's amazing!! Both you and Heather are so lucky!!

What a craptastic thing for that nurse to say. 

Amber - good luck with the move!! So excited you'll be TTC again soon, good luck honey. We are all rooting for you! :dust:

Naomi & Jes - great scan pics!! Love it!!

Hope everyone else is also doing well!

afm - I just updated my journal, was going to share what I wrote here too but I don't want to clog up the board too much. Basically I managed to read about m/c 4 times in a short period of time when I was hoping to read about fetal development in one of the new books I got. It's just annoying because I already *know* the risks, don't need to read about them over and over, and I just want to hear about the baby growing.


----------



## Iamblessed

Just wanted to say hello and sorry I haven't been apart...sometimes get so caught up. Hope everyone is well. I had my u/s and all was well and my due date changed to june 9 . I need to get the way to get into the FB page again if you could send it to me again. How is everyone:)?


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hiii! Can I play? Feeling like it's still early days, but I need to do something in the pregnancy forum! Can't just keep hanging out in TTC. :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Oh Sorry! Just saw that it's a closed group! My bad.. .good luck ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey, come on in! We have a few inactive ladies so we'd love to have you join in.


----------



## hakunamatata

Iamblessed said:


> Just wanted to say hello and sorry I haven't been apart...sometimes get so caught up. Hope everyone is well. I had my u/s and all was well and my due date changed to june 9 . I need to get the way to get into the FB page again if you could send it to me again. How is everyone:)?

I'm off to work in a few - could somebody who is in our group pm her with the info?? Thanks!! Also please welcome ttcbaby & add her on FB if she wants to join that group too.


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah lovely I'll see what I can do lol! Not very technical but will give it a go!


----------



## Weege

hello girls.
im feeling very grumpy today and not quite sure why.
think it could be due to lack of sleep and also last night i started to feel really guilty and like i was betraying our little girl we lost in january.
i cant seem to shake the feeling and just thought i'd say cos im not sure what the issue is lol.

sorry to be grumpy. im just pissed at the world i think x


----------



## disneybelle25

O hun, I can't imagine what you went through and it must be hard but you shouldn't feel guilty. It's probably hormones (I know that doesn't help right now) but I'm grumpy as sin and very snappy. Having had a miscarriage before I can see how you could feel guilty for being happy and mine was nothing compared to your experience. But life must go on and I'm sure your little angel has sent you this little precious gift and is looking down to protect you. Just my thoughts on it, I'm not very good at advice lol


----------



## Weege

Thank you.
I went round to my sisters to see her and my little month old nephew just now and had cuddles and felt a bit better, then when i got home was talking to dh and burst into tears.
when he said whats wrong i suddenly blurted out that i felt fat and ugly, my belly has popped right out already and when i was pregnant with angel, this didnt happen until about 25 weeks. he took my face in his hands and said u are the most beautiful person in the whole world and u arent fat, its our baby and i love that you have pickle in there, which then made me cry more cos he was being so nice!

anyway long story short, im ok now and over the grump and now feel in quite a contented place and happy that i will get to tell pickle about their big sister and how she basically saved mummy's life :D

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah thats so lovely! Arent dh's so wonderful at times!!
Glad your feeling a bit happier now hunx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thank you for welcoming me girls! I got all excited when I saw familiar faces on the thread! Then said when I saw it was closed. Then happy when you said I could come in anyway! 

Thank you! :friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

Nice!!

What's your EDD & your real name so I can add you to the front page?

Also - Jes - what's your new EDD so I can fix your ticker?

I'm stuck in hell (work) til 6:30, then driving out to eastern MA, but I will be back on later tonight.

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Also ttcbaby - feel free to do the survey at the beginning of the thread!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

About You
Name? Beth
Age?	23
Height? 5'6"	

About The Father
Name? James 
Age?	25
Height? 5'11"
Are you still together? Yeah. <3

About Your Pregnancy
Is this your first pregnancy? yes
When did you find out you were pregnant? 11dpo (1day before our 3rd anniversary)
Was it planned? Very much so :haha: 
What was your first reaction? Evap? That's no evap. Ohmygoodness. Then I peed on a digital.
Who was with you when you found out? No one..DH was downstairs. I was going to tell him on our anniversary, but I couldn't wait! I lasted 12 hours though!
Who was the first person you told?	DH
How did your parents react? Haven't told them yet! We wil skype them when they are together next weekend.
How far along are you?	4 weeks 2 days
What was your first symptom? Probably sore boobs? Nothing major though!
What is your due date? July 4th (ish)	
Do you know the sex of the baby? Not yet!
If so, what is it? Well... According to my ticker it's a poppyseed...
Have you picked out names? I like some names but we haven't really discussed!
If so, what are they? Emma Kate or Isaac James
How much weight have you gained? none
Do you have stretch marks? yes... But not from my current condition!
Have you felt the baby move? too early!
Have you heard the heartbeat? Early.

About the birth
Home or hospital birth? Hoping for a midwife led birthing centre near a hospital just in case
Natural or medicated birth?hopefully natural... But ask me again when I get there!
Who will be in the delivery room with you? DH 
Will you breastfeed? Hopefully
Do you think you'll need a c-section? hopefully not
Will you cry when you hold the baby for the first time? Probably
What's the first thing you might say to him/her? Hi! I love you so much!
Would you let someone videotape the birth? Ummmmm.... No.
Are you excited about the birth, or scared? Scared... But excited to meet the little one.

well... There you go!!


----------



## purplelilly

Louise-- I'm sure a good amount is the hormones but i think it's understandable after all you've been thru! Your DH sounds awesome and a definite keeper ;) Glad you're feelin better hun.

Kristen-- I thought you may have killed someone at work by now,lol. Day's almost over honey!

Beth-- welcome back!


----------



## Weege

i agree. i thought kristin may have actually killed someone by now lol :D


----------



## CelticStar

I know all about wanting to kill people...I know it's (mostly) just hormones but I've turned so anti social. I don't reply to texts, I don't answer phone calls and I ignore facebook messages...People just do my head in right now!
Plus I don't have any energy to deal with anything, I can't sleep at night (4:30am when I went to bed last night/morning) but I'm exhausted all through the day.

I can't wait until I get some energy back and am more sociable again :blush:

Hello Beth :D (Is your ticker right? Only on the survey you said July 4th for EDD but if you're just over 4 wks then shouldn't that be August 4th? Sorry, I've just been sat here trying to work it out lol)


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls. i'm sorry i haven't been around much. i just feel horrible. i'm always nauseous lately and i've been trying to get to bed early, but then it takes me about 45 minutes to an hour to fall asleep, and just before i do, i'm running to the bathroom to have my head in the toilet. it seems to be taking a lot out of me. 

i took tyler to work today to take a tour because i'm training to be a tour guide and thought it would help. so we took the hour tour and then went shopping. by the second store, i was so exhausted, i needed to hold onto a shopping cart just to make it though the store.. then came home to take a nap. it's only 845pm here and i'm thinking about heading to bed. 

this is most definitely a different pregnancy from when i was pg with the boys. i don't remember being so sick or so tired and there was two of them in there!! 

i promise i will try to catch up this weekend. we are going to a birthday party tomorrow morning. then it's supposed to snow, so i'll be hunkered down for the rest of the weekend. 

take care everyone. sorry to be such a party pooper...


----------



## duckytwins

sorry... i'm such a jerk! welcome beth! congrats on your :bfp: h&h 9 months to you! 

and my new due date is june 16th... for now! lol


----------



## ttcbabyw1

CelticStar said:


> Hello Beth :D (Is your ticker right? Only on the survey you said July 4th for EDD but if you're just over 4 wks then shouldn't that be August 4th? Sorry, I've just been sat here trying to work it out lol)

:wave: yeah it's right! My last period was 28th september and EDD is around July 4th! :thumbup:


----------



## disneybelle25

To the ladies who keep apologising for being absent...dont be daft ladies I totally feel your pain, hormones and sickness suck big time!!! I've just had a half term holiday and it has taken me all week to do just one weeks worth of planning I just have no motivation!! I'm so worried about how I will cope with 30 Reception children next week, plus all the other stuff that goes with teaching!! Help :dohh:
Ah Jess, your due date is 2 days before my brothers birthday!! He has told me off for being due too early, for a teenage boy he is such a sweetie and wants to share his birthday!
Hey Beth :hi: July 4th will whizz round! Although by then I'll have experienced labour and be a mum eek, maybe it can take its time!! :rofl:
Well I'm feeling a bit chirpier this morning because I don't feel the need to empty out my insides, well not as bad as normal, do feel quite light headed though...I'm a little concerned that its liquids I can't keep down rather than solids, like water just comes straight back up...only fizzy drinks do any good!


----------



## kaboom

Hi beth & congrats on your pregnancy xx

Naomi & Jes your scans are looking great :D

My morning sickness is calming down now only really feel sick when im hungry which is pretty much all the time now. Cravings so far are crisps, chocolate cake and chinese food. Here's a photo of my bump taken at 7+0 how in the hell am I supposed to hide this for another 5 weeks ?? :wacko:

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/th_DSC00176.jpg


----------



## CelticStar

ttcbabyw1 said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Beth :D (Is your ticker right? Only on the survey you said July 4th for EDD but if you're just over 4 wks then shouldn't that be August 4th? Sorry, I've just been sat here trying to work it out lol)
> 
> :wave: yeah it's right! My last period was 28th september and EDD is around July 4th! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You know what? You'll just have to ignore me, baby brain is kicking in well and truly now, I thought my EDD was 14th July and was trying to figure out how you were 4 weeks pregnant and due before me.....It wasn't until just now that my single working brain cell clicked in and reminded me that my EDD is 14th JUNE :dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

No worries, Kate. Good ol' baby brain! :haha:

Thanks, Claire! Look at your cute bump!! I do agree though that you might struggle to hide it much longer! :haha:


----------



## Weege

hi beth!
so sorry i thought i posted to say hi yesterday but apparently not.
congrats on being a poppyseed :D


----------



## CelticStar

I feel like crap today :( I thought I was getting off a bit lightly when the ms disappeared a couple of weeks ago....It's back big time now though...I've never had projectile vomiting from my nose before :cry:


----------



## purplelilly

Baby batter brain is a KILLER! lol! totally running my life right now! So sorry for all you ladies who are sick! I hope for all of you the first trimester runs fast so you can enjoy your preg. !

Claire your bump looks great (even if it is still some bloat!) I personally raided DH's sweat shirts which hid it pretty well! My worst bloat i think was around 8wks then went down, but now i'm about that size again but hard!yay!

AFM-- Last night i finally got to lay down with DH and play with the doppler!:happydance: He was so cute, he looked totally amazed like a lil kid on Christmas morning.:haha: We even got a "kick" while listening which made it soooo real for him! I can't wait until i can feel it!!!!!!

Stuck at work today and expecting 8-16 inches of snow so it's gonna be a long one. (we work on plows and spreaders) Hope all you ladies have a good weekend and get some rest!


----------



## kaboom

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Thanks, Claire! Look at your cute bump!! I do agree though that you might struggle to hide it much longer! :haha:

Thanks hun ive put a pound on already too :shock:


----------



## kaboom

CelticStar said:


> I feel like crap today :( I thought I was getting off a bit lightly when the ms disappeared a couple of weeks ago....It's back big time now though...I've never had projectile vomiting from my nose before :cry:

eew how yucky :laugh2:

hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Weege

i had total baby brain today!
was sat here checking out what u ladies have been writing overnight, and looked at the time.... 11.15,
suddenly realised i was supposed to have the flu vaccine between 8 and 11 today :dohh:


----------



## kaboom

oops :lol:


----------



## Greens25

Beth! CONGRATS and welcome to our group!

Claire, I am having the same problem. I look VERY pregnant already and have 3.5 weeks to go until I can announce anything. Probably because there are two in there!

Anyone else have a stretching feeling? very uncomfortable. like from hip bone to hip bone..... I know it is just my uterus stretching and getting bigger but omg uncomfortable!


----------



## duckytwins

yay! i'm a blueberry again! (for the third time!) lol 

kate, that doesn't like sound fun at all! i'm sorry you're feeling so poorly. 

i can't say i've had too much baby brain, but omg, the dropsies! i can't keep anything in these butter fingers! 

girls, forgive me, but why are you trying to hide your bellies? are you just not ready to tell people yet? if it were me, i think i'd rather tell people then have them ask. but that's probably because i'm a bad liar!


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok girls... I feel odd.. so Ive asked my DH if my nipples seem darker than normal and he said he wasnt sure.. but Im convinced they are darker than usual.. could this be an early sign? I really dont want to get my hopes up..


----------



## Greens25

Yup! could be! :)



frisbeemama12 said:


> ok girls... I feel odd.. so Ive asked my DH if my nipples seem darker than normal and he said he wasnt sure.. but Im convinced they are darker than usual.. could this be an early sign? I really dont want to get my hopes up..


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> yay! i'm a blueberry again! (for the third time!) lol
> 
> kate, that doesn't like sound fun at all! i'm sorry you're feeling so poorly.
> 
> i can't say i've had too much baby brain, but omg, the dropsies! i can't keep anything in these butter fingers!
> 
> girls, forgive me, but why are you trying to hide your bellies? are you just not ready to tell people yet? if it were me, i think i'd rather tell people then have them ask. but that's probably because i'm a bad liar!


Jes, I am just wearing baggy-ier clothes for the next 3 weeks. Too scared to share until 12 weeks!


----------



## Weege

we didnt tell anyone i was pregnant until after the first scan. by that point i was 12+6 and had already got a bump going on, but i hid it well with leggings and floaty tops. it helped that the weather was so hot cos i could get away with what i was wearing.
I totally understand why waiting til 12 week mark. we did that with angel too :D


----------



## duckytwins

Hey girls! Just wanted to drop by and let you know I prob won't be on much. We lost power in this bad winter storm and it's freezing at our house so we had to temporarily move into my parents' house. Tyler decided to stay at our house overnight so no one will break in. We're all pretty miserable. My sister and her kids are here too. It's no fun :(


----------



## Weege

cant believe its been 9 months since we had Angel :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Jes we lost power too (I'm currently under 5 blankets) No one we know has power yet, so we are sitting tight for now. Heading to work in a few which is good because I need to charge my phone. Good luck & hope you get power again soon.


----------



## frisbeemama12

are you girls on the east coast of the states? I heard about that random snowstorm! Stay warm and safe! And Louise Im so very sorry dear :( My friends lost their baby after a 4 day fight.. hes been gone 6 and a half months now.. Im so sorry for you loss.


----------



## purplelilly

Louise-- so sorry honey I'm sure she's watching over you now keepin you all safe!

ATM i am one of the lucky ones who still have power in my area. my shop came back on late last night but got lucky enough to keep it the whole time at home (we got 13 inches total!) Had my doc appt this morning and heard Cad's hb again. All my testing came back normal YAYAYAYAY And................................ next u/s is November 28th at 8:30am!!!!! DH is coming to this one and we find out what Cad is!!! (even though we're both pretty sure it's a boy!) I am sooo excited, the next 4wks are gonna be a killer!lol

Hope everyone stays safe & warm. (and your electric comes back soooooonnnn!!!!!!)


----------



## Weege

Ah christina! u get to find out 4 days after i do!!
i'm so excited but so fed up of waiting to know now!!

hope u guys are all ok and keeping nice and warm..... must say its really mild over here in the south of the uk. quite sunny at times and still about 15c. I do love a bit of snow though. probably cos we never got hardly anything all my life til last december. we had about 8 inches and the whole country came to a standstill!! it was ridiculous!
anyway hope ur all ok and hopefully speak to you soon :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Louise sorry to read & run earlier, limited internet atm. Wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you & Angel :hugs:

Still without power here & it is making me nuts. Been working all day & have to come home to darkness. Probably good that I can't drink alcohol right now because I do feel rotten but I'm sure I'd feel much worse (obviously it isn't an option tonight lol)

Feeling extremely pressured at work to the point that if I could quit, I totally would. I know this stress isn't good for me or Bean. I cried twice tonight.

Anyhoo, thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry kristin. :hugs: Work Can be such a pain in the butt! I hope the stress eases up a bit. Just a few months until maternity leave!!! (though I'm sure you've already started a daily countdown. :haha: ) maybe you should have a maternity leave ticker! :haha:


----------



## Weege

ah i reckon a maternity leave ticker is an awesome idea!!!

kristin thank you so much. sorry to be a bit down yesterday, i didnt have a great day, just kept crying, but then pickle would give me some reassuring kicks and it somehow made me feel a bit more comforted. hope u get power back in your house soon. i'll send some your way :)

and i just thought id share that today i've become an onion!!
17 weeks gone already!! only 3 more til halfway!! very excited today :D :dance:


----------



## purplelilly

Kristen-- so sorry work is still getting to ya! Just coming home to darkness is stressful enough. Do you have any hobbies to help you relax at night? I know it's totally "old ladyish" but i garden in the summer and crochet in the winter. It just helps to be able to let your mind go for awhile (plus i've already got 1 blanket, a teddy bear, and almost through a bunny for Cad!) I actually think all the stitch counting eases the OCD in me :blush: I get stressed about all the things "out of my control" which is ALOT when you own your own business! Anyway (as i ramble aimlessly:haha:) I hope you feel better honey and find a way to tone down the annoyances of work! No more tears :winkwink:


----------



## purplelilly

louise- YAYAYAYAY for pickled onion!:rofl: and finding out the sex! We're still convinced it's a boy but i'm glad the appt is after thanksgiving! All that time with family and we'd never be able to stay quiet!lol. (Christmas should be interesting!)


----------



## Weege

hahaha pickled onion!!! i love that!!!
im so excited to find out, although im not sure how quiet we'll be able to keep it.
we'll try im sure!! although i'll tell u girls :D

im gunna go tell dh about "pickled onion!!" :rofl:


----------



## kaboom

louise - sorry about your little girl ((hugs)) hope your feeling a little better now xx

Im doing ok just absolutely shattered this week and the morning sickness has kicked in big time now


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> hahaha pickled onion!!! i love that!!!
> im so excited to find out, although im not sure how quiet we'll be able to keep it.
> we'll try im sure!! although i'll tell u girls :D
> 
> im gunna go tell dh about "pickled onion!!" :rofl:

It was the first thing that came to mind:haha: I actually found a jar of pickled baby onions in my cabinet over the weekend from when my MIL lived with us! lol

Kaboom honey i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope you feel better soon Kaboom! Im sorry all you ladies are feeling rough this week :( I have noticed a few symptoms though! Im trying my hardest to not symptom spot or to even think about it but sometimes it gets so hard! My nippled are really dark and Ive got a clogged nose and Im so tired the past few days AND VERY vivid dreams the past few nights, which actually isnt too unusual for me but I also have had what feels like heartburn but it doesnt hurt so Im not sure whats going on.. I do NOT want to test though cause I havent had a period since the miscarriage.. but if I get some more symptoms Im going to wait a week or two and if AF doesnt come either then Im testing... I just dont want to be broken hearted when/if I see that BFN..


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> I hope you feel better soon Kaboom! Im sorry all you ladies are feeling rough this week :( I have noticed a few symptoms though! Im trying my hardest to not symptom spot or to even think about it but sometimes it gets so hard! My nippled are really dark and Ive got a clogged nose and Im so tired the past few days AND VERY vivid dreams the past few nights, which actually isnt too unusual for me but I also have had what feels like heartburn but it doesnt hurt so Im not sure whats going on.. I do NOT want to test though cause I havent had a period since the miscarriage.. but if I get some more symptoms Im going to wait a week or two and if AF doesnt come either then Im testing... I just dont want to be broken hearted when/if I see that BFN..

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i found it COMPLETELY impossible not to symptom spot no matter how many times i said i wouldn't (until the mth of my bfp --go figure!:shrug:) We understand hon and are here for you!:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Fx for you Amber!!!

:dust:


----------



## kaboom

fx amber really hope you get a BFP xx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

GL Amber!


----------



## Weege

fx amber. really sending u lots of dust to make it happen :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Crossables crossed amber!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey girls! Just made my first appointment with the midwife. 15th November..and I'll be almost 7 weeks. I'm excited. I'm all "bring on the information!" though I'm sure when I go I'll be all "too. Much. Information. Overwhelmed. Must. Take. Nap." :haha: 

I think most of you guys have already had that first appointment. Did you find it helpful? Also... Should I bring DH? Or does he not really need to be there for this one? :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

My "first" appointment will be on Monday. I can let you know what happens. From what I remember 6 years ago, there was a lot of blood taken. I'll report back if you'd like.


----------



## Weege

yeah u get bloods taken, urine tested, get given a pack with a book in (well in uk we do) and basically get ur history taken for your notes. i had my dh with me, but its not an overly important one. it all depends how u are on having blood taken. i guess its nice for them to just be there to support u. 
the 16week appointment is the one he doesnt wanna miss cos thats the heartbeat one.... well in the uk it is. in the us its different so i believe.
im quite lucky as dh works in the evenings, so he's able to come to all appointments with me :D


----------



## hakunamatata

We are at MIL's right now - she has power at her place. There are SO many houses without power still, 60-80% of homes depending on what town it is. 

Nice to be able to hop on the laptop again!


----------



## duckytwins

We're at my parents' with my sister and her two spoiled brats. We've all been here since Sunday and we've had enough. My sister doesn't do a thing around here except yell at my kids for no reason. Her kids are so bratty I've told Alex and Jonathan to ignore them. Yesterday my father yelled at Alex for being hungry and today my sister yelled st Jonathan because her kid is a brat. I'm done. I don't need this stress. I'm sorry, I just can't handle much more if this. My sister's inlaws have power but they won't go there. My brother in law bought a generator but only hooked up his sump pump so his basement won't flood. I have no inlaws. We have no where else to go. But my idiot sister is too much if a jerk to give anyone a break. I want to go home!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow.. she definitely sounds like a winner.. Im sorry its so rough! I couldnt imagine being that long without power and no place to go!! I hope everything starts getting fixed ASAP for you dear!
Thank you all for your thoughts and crossables! Im really really hoping either AF will show soon or I get more symptoms.. I now have a head cold and its awful.. I just want to sleep all the time.. I really want spicy foods too and I HATE spice even black pepper is sometimes too much for me! I dont want to symptom spot because I know it will break my heart even more if its nothing :/


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> wow.. she definitely sounds like a winner.. Im sorry its so rough! I couldnt imagine being that long without power and no place to go!! I hope everything starts getting fixed ASAP for you dear!
> Thank you all for your thoughts and crossables! Im really really hoping either AF will show soon or I get more symptoms.. I now have a head cold and its awful.. I just want to sleep all the time.. I really want spicy foods too and I HATE spice even black pepper is sometimes too much for me! I dont want to symptom spot because I know it will break my heart even more if its nothing :/

:hugs::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

jess that bites big time! Sounds like your sis needs a reality check. That kind of stress will get to everyone, forget a pg woman. Sending "zen vibes" your way!


----------



## purplelilly

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey girls! Just made my first appointment with the midwife. 15th November..and I'll be almost 7 weeks. I'm excited. I'm all "bring on the information!" though I'm sure when I go I'll be all "too. Much. Information. Overwhelmed. Must. Take. Nap." :haha:
> 
> I think most of you guys have already had that first appointment. Did you find it helpful? Also... Should I bring DH? Or does he not really need to be there for this one? :shrug:

i'm not alot of help as my old doc messed up all of my early appts and i did everything out of order:dohh: but from what i hear it's supposed to be like the other ladies in here. GL with your appt.! 
My DH can't really make it to any of my appts since one of us always has to be at the shop to run things but we've made arraingements for help to come in for the 20wk ultrasound/appt. That's why i got a doppler just to keep him in the loop.

AFM--This week marks the first week DH started patting/holding my belly now that he knows where Cad is from doppler time:thumbup: It's sooo sweet!


----------



## Weege

i'm not alot of help as my old doc messed up all of my early appts and i did everything out of order:dohh: but from what i hear it's supposed to be like the other ladies in here. GL with your appt.! 
My DH can't really make it to any of my appts since one of us always has to be at the shop to run things but we've made arraingements for help to come in for the 20wk ultrasound/appt. That's why i got a doppler just to keep him in the loop.

AFM--This week marks the first week DH started patting/holding my belly now that he knows where Cad is from doppler time:thumbup: It's sooo sweet![/QUOTE]


that is so cute!! i love it when dh does that. 
the bump has got quite impressive that he looks at it and says, pickles there cos its bigger this side today, and he's right. 
i love when they cuddle ur belly. 
dh talks to mine and it makes me all teary lol (blame the hormones!!) but he's been telling pickle that he loves tham since about 5 weeks. its the cutest :D


----------



## CelticStar

Amber, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunni :hugs:

Jess, glad you've made it back to your own house without killing anyone :winkwink:

I had my first midwife appointment today :D It went really well, I like the midwife - Jo - a lot, she was really friendly, explained everything very clearly and even managed to get my vein for the bloods first time (no one apart from the blood service ever manages that!) 
I had an extra vial of blood taken to test my glucose levels as diabetes runs on both sides of my family and my bmi was - ah hem - a "bit" high :blush:
I've been put under consultant care as I have a few high risk factors, not entirely sure what that will entail but Jo told me that if I have any questions then to feel free to ring or text her whenever I want.
Oh, also, she said that if I have any problems with my back (damaged it quite badly....Okay, I broke it in two places....in a motorbike accident) then to contact her straight away and she'll arrange for Physiotherapy for me! She also asked lots of questions about my M.E. (another risk factor hence the consultant care) which highly impressed me as medical personnel tend to either disbelieve in the condition or think it's just "a bit of tiredness". 
So, yeah, my booking in appt went really well! 

Oh! And today I'm a Raspberry also :D


----------



## Greens25

I'm an olive!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Greens25 said:


> I'm an olive!!!!!!!!

congrats!!


----------



## duckytwins

we're home! we're home!!! WE'RE HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i promise i will catch up when i get home from work. i just had to get all excited for a minute there!


----------



## purplelilly

jess --congrats on getting home without needing bail $ lol! And huge YAYAYAYAY to the new fruit! (I change over with you tomarrow jess)

Kate-- Glad to hear your appt went so well. Nothing beats having a doctor that you like! It took a couple trys for me but when i found the one who checked for the hb at 9wks and described it as "an engine tick" I knew i found the one,lol

Louise-- It is SOOO cute when they show that kind of excitement! My DH never really wanted kids (really just scared of messing up a kid:shrug:) so getting here has been a loonnggg ride! Just seeing his excitement, interest, and wonder melts my heart! He hasn't started talking to Cad yet but i think as i start showing more and we know boy/girl then it'll start. 3wks 2days!!:haha::haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im due june 23 2012 with my rainbow baby!!

i feel so blessed, thank the lord above!!!!!!!!!!!!!

goodluck ladies! and congrats


----------



## Weege

purplelilly said:


> jess --congrats on getting home without needing bail $ lol! And huge YAYAYAYAY to the new fruit! (I change over with you tomarrow jess)
> 
> Kate-- Glad to hear your appt went so well. Nothing beats having a doctor that you like! It took a couple trys for me but when i found the one who checked for the hb at 9wks and described it as "an engine tick" I knew i found the one,lol
> 
> Louise-- It is SOOO cute when they show that kind of excitement! My DH never really wanted kids (really just scared of messing up a kid:shrug:) so getting here has been a loonnggg ride! Just seeing his excitement, interest, and wonder melts my heart! He hasn't started talking to Cad yet but i think as i start showing more and we know boy/girl then it'll start. 3wks 2days!!:haha::haha:


it is the cutest thing ever!! 
got in from shopping and coffee with my sister earlier and my tummy was hurting whilst out. i look down and bam.... there's a massive belly down there!! i said to dh do i just look fat? answer: babe u look really pregnant!! haha ooooooh just realised ive got 2 weeks 6 days:happydance: yay!!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies glad to see everyone's well I can't believe im a Raspberry :happydance:

Ive started getting that brown line you get down your tummy I thought you weren't supposed to get that till late on in pregnancy ?


----------



## purplelilly

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies glad to see everyone's well I can't believe im a Raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Ive started getting that brown line you get down your tummy I thought you weren't supposed to get that till late on in pregnancy ?

my doc told me it depends on the woman and alot on your natural pigment. I am pastey white with red hair with freckles & aqua eyes so my doc said basically my pigment is all over the place but i probably wont get it (but get to enjoy preggo blotches connecting my freckles:dohh:) At least it'll go away!:thumbup:


----------



## purplelilly

Hope everyone has a good weekend (enjoy it Jess with your new found power!:haha:) Just wanted to say YAYAYAYAY I'm an onion today! (although i don't think i've ever seen a 5" onion :haha:)


----------



## Weege

yay on joining the onion club!! we have some massive onions over here..... think they're spanish ones. i bought one the other day and was holding it up to my belly lol


----------



## duckytwins

hooray for onions! not looking forward to being one myself.. i'm allergic! lol 

beep is a raspberry today!

yes, i LOVE my power! thank you!


----------



## Weege

yay jess a raspberry!! 
awesome!!! 
im looking forard to not bein an onion on tuesday anymore..... onions always make me cry lol.
think i become a sweet potato! haha gettin big now!!
glad ur at home and have power so now u can chill and not get too stressed. yay for beep :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so incredibly happy for you girls! Im having a slightly rough day but Im sick so Im blaming that :haha: Im glad you guys have become rasberries!! Thats exciting!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all! Hope your having a lovely weekend!! Sorry I havent been on here all week, work has been crazy busy, really think I'll only be able to catch up on weekends now until the xas hols! congrats on all the foods ladies, I'm not sure what I will be today, will have to look when this post goes up!
Still feeling really sick but thankfully its only first thing in the morning and last thing at night, my mind is taken off it at work these days!


----------



## disneybelle25

ooo an olive! Dont like olives lol!!


----------



## duckytwins

i LOVE olives! can i have your olive and trade you for my onion when i get there? :rofl:


----------



## disneybelle25

Lol yeah fine with me!! :rofl:


----------



## Weege

hello ladies.
just thought i'd tell u quickly about my amazing sunday....
had my hair highlighted and cut today... looks gorgeous and i feel so much better, then my awesome husband took me out for some dinner to show off my new hair which was a lovely dinner.
blokes kept staring and one was looking at my bump... i got so paraniod i almost smacked him!! dh said they're looking cos u look so beautiful :D so yeah thats my day.
hope u've all had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! Congrats to the fellow olives! We officially have fetuses now! Exciting!

We also got out power back on Friday night, so DH and "moved out" of MIL's place and are back home.

Louise - your hair sounds so pretty! I need to do something with mine, it's been far too long.

Hugs to all!


----------



## duckytwins

awww, louise, that's awesome! can we see!?!?! 

i went out and bought some mat clothes for our disney trip and work today. got some cute things! 

i can't wait to be an olive! congrats to you all!


----------



## purplelilly

Hi ladies! I'm back for the week! Glad everyone seems to be doing well. Just a couple sickies who hopefully will feel better real soon! I had a loooonng weekend myself. DH has decided to work on the kitchen before the holidays. Even though my BIL came over to help hang sheet rock i played "go-fer" It was the first time i really felt like my body was not gonna keep up. I know it sounds crazy but I'm so used to doing very physical activities that i forget (I know DUUHHHHH) that i'm preggo, but Cad surely let me know this weekend! I had pains on the sides of my belly from holding my arms up so long and my belly button was KILLING me all day yesterday! I think it was all stretching/growing pains but told hubby i needed to sit down for a while by the afternoon.


----------



## Weege

i will get dh to take a picture when he gets in cos i just tried and failed! then i will put it on here for u all to see..... possibly a bump one too.... although im not sure how the bump will look lol :D


----------



## Weege

just a quick update....
finally got a pic of my hair and bump that i liked and went to upload from camera to computer and the computer has wiped the entire memory card :cry:
i'm so glad 2 weeks ago that i uploaded the pictures of Angel otherwise i'd have lost them!!
i'm so angry now cos its somehow ruined the memory card. it had pictures of our holiday in tobago and also our honeymoon :( 
im really sad now!
so once its fixed i'll try to do a pic of hair and bump again


----------



## purplelilly

:cry::cry:Sorry for the lost pics hon! I hate it when that s*** happens to me! Damn technology!


----------



## duckytwins

oh louise! i'm so sorry. it's my fault for making you take the picture. :( :(


----------



## duckytwins

i had my appointment today. it was my "first" appointment, since if i hadn't had those bleeding episodes, i wouldn't have had an appointment until now. i got to see beep again! and guess what??? my due date changed... again! lol... i'm now due june 14. which is okay with me, that means beep is growing at a good rate and my due date isn't being pushed back. 

i also got the clearance to go on vacation next week! yay!!! 

i have to go in for all my bloodwork (the lab was closed when i had my appt), so i have to do that this week, then will have another ultrasound in 4 weeks. i guess that one is to rule out down symdrome and trisomy 18. i came home with lots of fun presents - a pregnancy planner, vitamins, pamphlets and a pee cup! lol. i have to give them my fmu next time i go. 

all in all, i'm pleased with the appointment, as quick as it was. i guess my uterus is tilted, so it was a little difficult to get a good view of beep with a regular ultrasound. he just wanted to make sure there was a heartbeep and take a measurement, so he didn't do an internal. 

here's beep today! 

the first one was to show the heartbeep. the second was to measure. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/beep84.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

yayayayay Jess. You sooooo deserve a "normal" appointment!! Glad all is well for vaca & you get to stay a rasberry! (i LOVE rasberries!lol) Congrats on your lil gummy bear Beep!


----------



## duckytwins

thank you sweetie!!! :hugs: that was the most wonderful thing to wake up to this morning! expecially after the night i had! 

the pap smear i had yesterday caused me to bleed like crazy and have cramps something awful! went to bed feeling a little sick and woke up with a full blown cold and (i think) sinus infection. luck would have it that my drs office called about those masses under my arm this morning and asked about the cold since i sound so terrible. she's going to talk to my dr and call me back. 

the good news is that the bleeding has stopped significantly. i filled a liner last night. it was brown and red. this morning was just a brown/red streak on the liner and just brown on wiping. (sorry about the tmi).


----------



## frisbeemama12

lumps under your arms are probably swollen lymph-nodes.. especially if youre sick that could be the explaination :) Im so sorry you dont feel well though! I have a swollen lymph-node on the left side of my throat which makes it hurt to swallow.. otherwise Im getting much better, not congested anymore and my sinuses dont hurt anymore either. YAY!


----------



## duckytwins

oh sorry... this was actually a problem i was having a while ago. i woke up the day after the boys' birthday party in september with pain under my arm. the next day, i couldnt move it and freaked out. long story short, i had an ultrasound, where they found 4 masses, 2 were vascular, then a biopsy, which came back normal. a few weeks later, the masses had stopped hurting and pretty much weren't there anymore. so we are guessing some sort of infection. 

thanks!


----------



## purplelilly

wow hun, your body is definitely testing you huh?!? I'm feeling you hit 2nd tri and everything goes smoothly (and you're almost there!!) No one should have to go thru this all at once! I'm sorry you don't feel good but glad you're back home to get thru it without all that other stress. Wouldn't be suprised if that's what brought on the cold! Make sure hubby brings home soup!!!:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

yes, i've been tested repeatedly this year. i'm not one to go the 'woe is me route' but it seemed to all have started when one of the boys ended up in the hospital for the entire month of january. it's been a steady piling on of crap since then! all i can say is thank god it's almost next year! lol


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> yes, i've been tested repeatedly this year. i'm not one to go the 'woe is me route' but it seemed to all have started when one of the boys ended up in the hospital for the entire month of january. it's been a steady piling on of crap since then! all i can say is thank god it's almost next year! lol

:yipee::yipee:Happy New Year!:yipee::yipee:
:bunny:bring on the our spring bunnies!:bunny:

:rofl:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ah, gotcha, then no I dont think it could be lymph-nodes :haha: Hope things get better for you dear!


----------



## Weege

jess its not ur fault for making me take the picture. it would have happened anyway!
and im so happy u got to have a normal appointment!! beep is looking good!!

cant believe im 18 weeks today! its crazy!!
yay for no longer being an onion and now being a sweet potato :D only 2 weeks 2 days til next scan :happydance:

hope ur all well :D

ps weighed myslef today seeings as pickle has got huge! and i expected the scales so simply say 'whale' but i was pleasantly surprised to see it said i have put on a total on 0.5kg! yay :happydance:


----------



## amiii

hey girls! hows everybody doing? im so sorry ive been off but ms has been kicking my butt! it has been a couple of pretty bad weeks. but i thiiink i am starting to feel better. 

i had my first us today due to some bleeding. was super scared! but all went well thank God! baby had a strong heartbeat and i got a new due date which is june 7th :D! so instead of being 9+2 im 9+5 so that was great news!

hope that ms will slowly start to disappear and im looking forward to caching up with you guys!

:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

wow, amina, that's great news! so sorry to hear about your ms. i can feel you there! and about the bleeding. i can't stand to see blood. if my dr didn't tell me i would bleed after the pap smear yesterday, i would have high-tailed it to the er so fast, i would have gotten there before i left! lol... 

anyway, welcome back! i hope the ms eases up for you soon!


----------



## amiii

duckytwins said:


> wow, amina, that's great news! so sorry to hear about your ms. i can feel you there! and about the bleeding. i can't stand to see blood. if my dr didn't tell me i would bleed after the pap smear yesterday, i would have high-tailed it to the er so fast, i would have gotten there before i left! lol...
> 
> anyway, welcome back! i hope the ms eases up for you soon!


thanks jessica! it was horror. when i saw that blood you shouldve seen me. my hubby tried to calm me down but im such a drama queen anyways so you can just imagine. :dohh:

the ms has been awful. i have not been myself for quite some time now. just laying in bed all day long. ugh

how did your pap smear go? was everyhting good? i hope so! :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

no results back on the test yet. the tet itself was fine. he told me i would bleed. i spent most of the evening in my bed, watching tv, then got up to pee and i soaked through a liner. i was like, "damn! that's a lot of blood!" dh was like, "why are you so nochalant about it?" i said, "he told me i would bleed". the cramps are bad though... all night and all day today. i hope they stop soon! 

my ms is mostly just nauseous all day. i was throwing up at night, but now i get to the point where i almost do and then nothing. i wonder if i'd feel better if i just did... i dunno...


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey girls! Sorry have been MIA recently! Have been helping brother/sister in law move! 6 weeks today and have just been feeling tired. No morning sickness yet! When did it kick in for everyone else?


----------



## hakunamatata

It can kick in right around week 6. Or maybe you'll be lucky! Here's hoping!


----------



## duckytwins

I started mine the night before I got my bfp! Lol. But don't go by my crazy ol' body!


----------



## duckytwins

Hey! I'm gonna be an olive tomorrow!! Yay!! I LOVE olives!!


----------



## amiii

my ms started between 5 and six weeks. but my sil said she never had morning sickness. if that happens to you dont worry and consider yourself lucky! 

jessica has the bleeding come to an end? hope all your results are fine :). congrats on being an olive. since ive been pushed forward im already a prune today! yaaay. but dont like the prune it looks small haha, looks more like a raisin on my ticker.


----------



## purplelilly

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey girls! Sorry have been MIA recently! Have been helping brother/sister in law move! 6 weeks today and have just been feeling tired. No morning sickness yet! When did it kick in for everyone else?

One of those lucky ones here! Never got morning sickness. Had a small handfull of nausous days but that's it. Hopefully you're lucky enough to not get it but if you do then i hear anywhere between 6-8wks is the start.

Hope everyone is doing well. Are you feeling any better Jess? You gotta kick the cold for vacation!!

AFM-- Feeling physically ok today but alittle broken hearted over a very sick dog (my first son :haha:) Cannot wait until i get home today to hold him!


----------



## duckytwins

purplelilly said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Sorry have been MIA recently! Have been helping brother/sister in law move! 6 weeks today and have just been feeling tired. No morning sickness yet! When did it kick in for everyone else?
> 
> One of those lucky ones here! Never got morning sickness. Had a small handfull of nausous days but that's it. Hopefully you're lucky enough to not get it but if you do then i hear anywhere between 6-8wks is the start.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Are you feeling any better Jess? You gotta kick the cold for vacation!!
> 
> AFM-- Feeling physically ok today but alittle broken hearted over a very sick dog (my first son :haha:) Cannot wait until i get home today to hold him!Click to expand...

 
WOW! you are lucky! i'm back to being nauseous all day. nothing appeals to me. i have cravings, but when i act on them, i'm sorry later. definitely feeling a little better in the cold department. even when my mom called, she said i sounded better. i just didn't get any sleep last night. 

sorry about your doggie, i hope he feels better soon! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

amiii said:


> jessica has the bleeding come to an end? hope all your results are fine :). congrats on being an olive. since ive been pushed forward im already a prune today! yaaay. but dont like the prune it looks small haha, looks more like a raisin on my ticker.

knock on wood, yes! since the bleeding stopped after my pap smear, i haven't seen any more. i just hope it's all over! how big are they saying a prune is? they say the olive is an inch. that's one big olive! lol


----------



## purplelilly

hello ladies! It's been quiet in here so i hope everyone is having a great day! 
AFM- Tomarrow i become a sweetpotato :happydance: But today i'm dealing with a very sore belly button that half popped just last night!!!! I thought 18wks was waayyyy early but what can i do about it:shrug: lol.

Hope you are all well!

Oh & jess i've only seen 1" olives in the XL canned kind but they are out there!lol


----------



## hakunamatata

duckytwins said:


> amiii said:
> 
> 
> jessica has the bleeding come to an end? hope all your results are fine :). congrats on being an olive. since ive been pushed forward im already a prune today! yaaay. but dont like the prune it looks small haha, looks more like a raisin on my ticker.
> 
> knock on wood, yes! since the bleeding stopped after my pap smear, i haven't seen any more. i just hope it's all over! how big are they saying a prune is? they say the olive is an inch. that's one big olive! lolClick to expand...

That's great news!!


----------



## hakunamatata

purplelilly said:


> hello ladies! It's been quiet in here so i hope everyone is having a great day!
> AFM- Tomarrow i become a sweetpotato :happydance: But today i'm dealing with a very sore belly button that half popped just last night!!!! I thought 18wks was waayyyy early but what can i do about it:shrug: lol.
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> Oh & jess i've only seen 1" olives in the XL canned kind but they are out there!lol

I guess you're an outie instead of an innie now! Does it POP back in after giving birth?

Congrats on sweet potato baby!


----------



## Weege

what comes after a sweet potato?? i got some for tea the other night cos i really fancied one after realising thats what i was.... hmmm dunno if i'll like the next thing!!
ooooooh maybe its a mango???

ah and im very excited 13 days til the next scan.... pink or blue?? :happydance:

hope ur all ok :D


----------



## purplelilly

weege -- it's a mango hun! YAYAYAY for scans-- and for no reason at all i'm gonna say ...........................pink!

kristen-- man i hope it goes back!!lol completely freaks out hubby! looks like youre rounding out the end of first tri! yayayayay


----------



## Weege

haha not too keen on mangos!!
hmmm pink!! interesting!! i shall be sure to let u know!!
are u finding out??


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> haha not too keen on mangos!!
> hmmm pink!! interesting!! i shall be sure to let u know!!
> are u finding out??

i've never liked sweet potatoes either but i do this week :thumbup:

as of right now i've got DH conviced to find out but i'm gonna keep the pressure on him so he won't change his mind again,:haha: I'm still 90% sure it's a boy though!


----------



## hakunamatata

Let us know when you find out!!

I actually like sweet potatoes with butter and cinnamon. Yum. And sweet potato french fries.

Yeah I can't wait for the first tri to be over! It'll feel like a major milestone!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey girls! Hope you are all doing well!! 

Check out this commercial, and tell me it doesn't make you tear up....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSLOnR1s74o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## disneybelle25

Thats my favourite xmas advert actually!! i completely welled up when I saw it last night!!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies sorry ive been MIA ive been loaded with a cold all week. Glad to see everyone's doing well xx

My midwife appointment went ok on thurs but ive been classed as high risk because of a family history of blood clots and a previous abdominal surgery so ill need to see a consultant when I go for my 12 week scan. Still really bad with morning sickness yet. Im off to do some xmas shopping take care ladies xx


----------



## hwimmer

that is such a lovely commercial!


----------



## purplelilly

G-mornin ladies! Hope everyone had a good w/e! Just wanted to say hi:wave: and post my first proper bump pic:happydance: DH's been rubbing "the pudge" all weekend:haha: Still alittle pointy but glad to finally be showing!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









001.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Weege

thats an awesome bump!!!
ive got a new memory card for my camera so its working again now.... will take a bump pic and post it tomorro :D it seems to be getting bigger again!!
yay 19 weeks tomorro!! almost halfway! mango time :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

mango, mango, mango ----yayayayayay

Thanks, I'm finally starting to feel like i "look" preggo!


----------



## duckytwins

christina, what an awesome bump! how exciting! 

louise, i can't wait to see yours! 

afm, here's my novel. so much drama!

dh vetoed tessa!! :cry: all of a sudden, he took it off the list all together. i told him he couldn't do that unless be brought something else to the table, but he said that's not how it works. i'm the hormonal one and i say it should be! (he was cranky all weekend anyway, so maybe i can revisit it). 

when we were pg with the boys, we were told alex was a girl and the twins were going to be jonathan alexander and erin aubrey. then alex turned into a boy on us :rofl: and since we only had the one boys name, we split it and dh gave them each a middle name. so erin was kind of up for vote since then, and he wants to go with that, but then i heard the name tess a while back and loved it, and he agreed to it... now he's changed his mind :(

a long time ago, i liked emilynne and might put that back up. and i think i'll add christian to the non-existant boys list, even though beep HAS to be a girl! 

i can't believe he just up and voted off tessa... 


so, our friends came over on saturday night and alex ratted me out! lol.. dh and my friend's husband had gone out to pick up pizza and me and my friend were talking about something, then all of a sudden alex says, "i'm going to have a baby!" i looked at him like, "oh, dear god, please stop talking!!!" then he said, "there's a baby in mommy's tummy." My friend looked at me and was like, "are you pregnant!?" i said yes. she was pretty happy and said so, but that's not exactly how i wanted it to go down! lol.. then i went on this diatribe about how i had nightmares the night before and woke up with anxiety because i wanted her to be okay and i'm sorry. they say they are happy for us and i believe them, but it's hard to not feel bad. 

she went in for iui this morning, so i have everything crossed so hard it hurts that this will be it! it would be so much fun to be pg together!

i was up from 5am - 830am throwing up and i'm exhausted. today was supposed to be my last day of work before vacation, but i had to call in because i didn't think i'd make it.


----------



## purplelilly

ducky-- I'm soooo sorry you still feel so bad! I'm gonna cross everything that you're ok for your trip!!!:thumbup: And i know how you feel on the Tessa situation! DH immediately vetoed Olivia from my list :growlmad: I've had that name for years as my fav but DH said....... "we're not having a 90yr old lady":growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I could of killed'em! We've kinda settled on Courtney but i'm still alittle.. ehhhh.. on it. Cad better be a boy cuz it's the only name we can agree on!:haha::haha: (although i would secretly LOVE to have a girl:blush:)
I love how kids always keep you on your toes!!! Sorry your lil one let the cat out of the bag:haha: but glad you had someone to talk to in real life about it all too. (besides OH of course!) A close friend as a bump buddy would be awesome!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I got a BFP back in January and a friend of mine found out that SHE was pregnant too that same week!! Unfortunately for me I had a miscarriage.. She had a BEAUTIFUL baby boy in August and Im so incredibly happy for her.. and back in October I found out two of my friends were pregnant and I found out I was pregnant a week later! it was awesome.. unfortunately I had a miscarriage again.... Im hoping you have a better ending than me.. sorry.. pity party day.. its rainy and cloudy and cold here and Im tired and slightly crampy.. I think AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> I got a BFP back in January and a friend of mine found out that SHE was pregnant too that same week!! Unfortunately for me I had a miscarriage.. She had a BEAUTIFUL baby boy in August and Im so incredibly happy for her.. and back in October I found out two of my friends were pregnant and I found out I was pregnant a week later! it was awesome.. unfortunately I had a miscarriage again.... Im hoping you have a better ending than me.. sorry.. pity party day.. its rainy and cloudy and cold here and Im tired and slightly crampy.. I think AF is on her way :cry:

:hugs::hugs:Your in my thoughts today honey!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

girls, is anyone else having trouble eating? no matter what i eat, i don't feel well. it seems i have 24/7 nausea. :(


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yes. And it makes me sad because I love food. :sick:

Haven't actually been sick but been feeling SO nauseous for the last couple of days...


----------



## duckytwins

ugh, this nausea has GOT to stop! i tried to fill the dishwasher and gagged in the sink. i had to stop, i couldn't do it...


----------



## Weege

hey ladies.
just thought id share a little something.
.
i was feeling a bit sad as its 15 years today that my dad died.
anyway we went to the cemetery and laid some beautiful white roses.

we came home and i thought i'd put on some music as i was bored. 
i put on one particular song, which was played at Angel's funeral as when i was pregnant with her, she used to go nuts and kick loads.
so were listening to it and pickle starts kicking loads and stops when the song finished :D
it was really awesome!! think pickle was doing the splits when we felt cos we could feel kicks on the left and right side of my tummy :D:D

sorry to ramble but it just brightened up my day :D


----------



## purplelilly

Louise that is awesome (and brightened my day too!)


----------



## duckytwins

awww, louise, that's amazing! so sorry to hear about your dad's passing, and of course, angel. mind if i ask what song it was?


----------



## Weege

ah thanks :D
of course i dont mind you asking the song. 
its by eliza dolittle and called pack up. makes me smile every time i hear it!
we got married in june just gone and wanted to include Angel, so our first dance was that song :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww that's so sweet!!

:hugs:


----------



## kaboom

christina - lovely bump hun

louise - sorry about your dad and angel :hugs: yeah for pickle being a mango

Jess - hope your feeling better soon sorry alex spilled the beans 

frisbee - :hugs: hope the witch doesn't get you hun xx

Has anyone tried the ring test ? I tried it yesterday and it said boy and girl :shrug:


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone invert this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone invert this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
> I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!

OMGOMGOMGOMG..I SEE IT TOO! How many DPO are you? crossing my fingers for you that it gets darker sooooon!:hugs:


----------



## Weege

i see it tooooooooooooo!!! :happydance:
hope it continues getting darker for you.
sending you lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## duckytwins

amber - here it is... i see it!! congrats!!! i can't wait to come home to a definite and darker :bfp: from you!!! :hugs: 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/amber.jpg


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks jessica!! I'm not sure what dpo I am considering I haven't had a period since my miscarriage! I'm thinking positive and definitely praying that this one is sticky!!


----------



## purplelilly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah amber!! Congrats congrats congrats!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:happydance: amber!! I see it too! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, not been feeling too good and of course was away for almost a week for my wedding....I'm now a Mrs lol!

Firstly, Amber, I can see the line and really hope this is your sticky bean, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunni :hugs:

I think depression is kicking in for me again, I spent four days with friends and family up North and it made me realise how much I hate living down south, I miss having my family on my doorstep, I miss my close friends and I'm sick of the mind games and bitchiness from people I thought were friends down here :(
DH has said that he's happy for us to get a place back home for me and he'll work in the South during the week and then come home to me on a weekend, I love him for it but would it really be fair to him?

Oh I don't know, maybe it's just that I've had two massive things happen to me in a short space of time (getting my bfp and getting married) and I'm still processing it all?

Sorry for the vent, I meant to just pop my head in and say hello and catch up on the news :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Omg Amber - yay!!!! How exciting!

Kate - hope you're feeling better soon hon :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

awww honey. I'm sorry you're feeling like this! Alot has happened in the past few weeks and there is always a "coming down" period after a wedding (congrats again Mrs. btw!) I would give it alittle time and maybe if you still feel the same then maybe there is family/friend you could try it out with? If you could stay with parents/sibling for a couple weeks to see if it'll work for you two or if you'll just miss each other too much, ya know? Good luck honey and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Its a lot to deal with Kate, but what an amazing DH! Is there maybe an in-between area from the south and north that you guys could compromise on so he wont have to go too far? I hope your week gets better dear :( :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

yeah amber I see it too congrats ive got everything crossed this is your sticky bean xx

kate - congrats on your wedding hope your feeling better soon


----------



## frisbeemama12

SOOOO Its 10:15 here and I took a test about half an hour ago!!!

:happydance: :bunny: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo:

I just hope this one is sticky :cry: I dont know If I could handle 3 miscarriages in 1 year....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> SOOOO Its 10:15 here and I took a test about half an hour ago!!!
> 
> :happydance: :bunny: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> I just hope this one is sticky :cry: I dont know If I could handle 3 miscarriages in 1 year....

:bunny::bunny::bodyb:STICKY STICKY STICKY!!!:bodyb::bunny::bunny:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sticky vibes!!!!!!!

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Weege

Kate congrats on the wedding :D and i hope ur feeling a bit happier soon.... 
yay amber the line is darker today!! sending lots of positivity and
:dust::dust:


----------



## Weege

Hello!!
Just thought i'd drop in cos im very excited today!!
We have only got 6 more days til we get to see pickle again and im soooooooooo excited :happydance:
cant wait to find out if were team pink or blue!!!

Also this past week ive been having some mental pains right down in the lower stomach, so much so that i thought id wake up with a foot sticking right through my skin!!
i woke up this morning and HUGE bump progress!! will take a pic in a bit and let u all see to get ur opinions!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

WOW Louise! I cant wait to see!


----------



## amiii

yaaay amber that looks GREAT! congrats and tons of sticky sticky dust! welcome back :D:flower:


----------



## purplelilly

good morning ladies! just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is well!
Louise-- Yayayay for bump and u/s!!! I'm getting excited for mine too 9 days to go!!!!

AFM- this weekend i'm making the rounds visiting friends/family. DH is using special primer paint in my kitchen so i've been banned from my house during the day today and tomarrow. I think i may even go play at babies'r'us for awhile and see if i can decide on a carseat (one each boy/girlie:blush:) I'm trying to make some of those decisions now so i can bargain hunt thru the holidays:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and if you pop in Jess, hope your havin fun with Mickey!



edit: just noticed i'm officially a MANGO and under 150days!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey girls! Hope you are all ok! 

Ive had a bit of cramping off and on all through my pregnancy and not thought anything of it but I had a tiny bit of spotting last night and then again this afternoon. Phoned up nhs direct and they got me an appointment with the on call gp. By the time I got there, the spotting had stopped and I felt a bit silly. :blush:

Anyway... I'm supposed to keep an eye on it, take it easy and go to my dr on Monday. The on call gp suggested seeing if my dr could get my scan date moved forward, but I don't really think its necessary when it's just a couple weeks away. :shrug:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow christina that will become expensive! Do you have a burlington coat factory store where you are? They have really cheap prices in the baby part of the store. That's where we got dd her carseats haha


----------



## disneybelle25

11 weeks today and I'm really starting to enjoy being pregnant. Still being sick but not nearly as often and generally afterwards feel much better for the rest of the day. Had the booking appointment this morning, mostly form filling but still good fun! 12 weeks scan is on Friday!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## purplelilly

ttc#1-- dont worry too much about it honey. I spotted at 6,8,11 wks very light for less than a day and doc said it's very normal. I stressed out on the first one too to have nothing when i got to the doc. Def felt silly!:blush:

Frisbeemama-- that is actually where i ended up!lol I'm ok with spending $7 on a shirt for a budda belly that i won't wear all that long instead of the usual $30 at maternity stores! I got some tops that cover the ugly tops of my maternity pants and played with all the other baby stuff! It was nice to actually be able to touch/work the seats & strollers and I've now made up my mind on what i want so the bargian hunting shall begin!lol:haha:

Disneybelle-- i hope the week goes by fast for you! The 12 wk is soooo exciting because they are so much more formed (although i do like all the gummy bear sono pics!) It's gonna be wonderful! I have my 20wk scan next monday and i'm DYING to see Cad again!--- and hopefully still have DH convinced to find out the sex. I'm good at secrets so i think i'm just gonna tell him i'm finding out and wont tell him:haha::haha: As is we already call him Nate so i'll just stick with the boy stuff no matter what,lol.


----------



## disneybelle25

ah purplelilly thats so exciting! I'm still not sure if I want to find out the sex or not!!
Have just heard the heartbeat on our doppler, how flippin amazing!!


----------



## purplelilly

disneybelle25 said:


> ah purplelilly thats so exciting! I'm still not sure if I want to find out the sex or not!!
> Have just heard the heartbeat on our doppler, how flippin amazing!!

I think DH wants to know but is getting alot of pressure to wait from friends & family. They all keep telling me it's one of the last great suprises but i think with it being #1 _everything_ is going to be a suprise! Why add to the pile?!:haha: Knowing my luck Cad won't cooperate anyway :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I heard the heartbeat this week too! So amazing. And such a relief.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait to hopefully hear the heartbeat this time and obviously have everything be perfect and fine and normal... I dont have an appointment until after we move since we need to go to a specific doctor and get referrals etc.


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning ladies! Just thought i'd share a pic of the bunny i just "kinda" finished crocheting. (old ladyish i know,lol) It's kinda done because DH & I have decided the eyes look evil so i'm gonna cutt'em off tonight:rofl::rofl:

Jess i hope you're lil man is feeling better and you all get some sleep!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







011 (2).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Weege

Hello ladies sorry ive not been around! hectic weekend!!
IM OFFICIALLY A CANTELOUPE MELON!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOP :happydance:

halfway there!!!!!! i'm so happy and so excited as i only have to wait til thursday to see pickle now!!! cant believe in 48 hours we'll know if were team pink or blue!!

i'm just gunna figure out how to upload the bump pic then shall post it :D


----------



## Weege

hope this works! its 19+3. excuse the flabby bits :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for canteloupes!!


----------



## purplelilly

Louise that is a fabulous bump! Congrats on the new fruit status too!!lol


----------



## Iamblessed

Just wanted to say hello to all and sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I am right now sick with a bad bad flu and did nothing but throw up most of last night and part of today. I have had a pretty rough pregnancy all the way around. headaches bad m/s and so may illnesses and spotting. This lil bean is really hanging in the there and for that I am very thankful. I just hope all is well with the baby. I haven't had much time to catch up but wanted to also say Congrats amber on your pregnancy!! So happy for you:) Just look forward to feeling better and catching up with everyone and soon be posting more. Hope everyone is well and ttyas!! Happy thanksgiving everyone:)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Kristin, any way to add a ticker for me again, Im hoping that will make it feel a little more real to me :) Im due the 18th of July!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Iamblessed said:


> Just wanted to say hello to all and sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I am right now sick with a bad bad flu and did nothing but throw up most of last night and part of today. I have had a pretty rough pregnancy all the way around. headaches bad m/s and so may illnesses and spotting. This lil bean is really hanging in the there and for that I am very thankful. I just hope all is well with the baby. I haven't had much time to catch up but wanted to also say Congrats amber on your pregnancy!! So happy for you:) Just look forward to feeling better and catching up with everyone and soon be posting more. Hope everyone is well and ttyas!! Happy thanksgiving everyone:)

Thank you!!! Im still waiting for it to sink in that I might actually be able to hear this ones heartbeat and finally have another sweet precious LO! Im So sorry you feel poorly :nope: I hope that you start feeling well again soon and Im glad your little bean is hangin in there! Im hoping mine will do the same this time!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Definitely I'll add a ticker soon. Haven't been online much lately.

I just found out my aunt has breast cancer & I'm very worried atm. I lost another aunt 4 years ago (not to cancer) & I can't lose anyone else


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry to hear that Kristin. Hopefully they will be able to treat it agressively and I'm sure she will fight it off with bad ass ninja breast cancer killing skills! :ninja:

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so sorry Kristin! Im definitely going to be praying for you, thats a stress you dont need right now :(


----------



## purplelilly

Sorry to hear that kristin. I'll be praying they caught it early and all will be good for your aunt & family. :hugs:


----------



## Weege

sorry to hear you're going through a rough time kristin. sending lots of positive thoughts your way x


----------



## purplelilly

won't be on tomarrow so happy turkey day to all you U.S. mama's and good luck louise tomarrow!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I will probably pop on for a bit even though its Turkey day haha We dont really have much of a tradition for the day besides eating a large meal with a ton of people haha


----------



## hakunamatata

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11ed41.aspx

Hope you like :kiss:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank you so much Kristin!! Seeing that actually made me tear up a little bit.. I have a really good feeling about this one.. that things might actually go very well this time :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

Happy thanksgiving to you all! hope you all have a lovely day!!
make sure you check back tomorrow then when your all turkey'ed out to see whether my little pickle is a pink or blue one!!
we've only got 4 hours 45 mins to wait now and im so excited!! hope pickle is growing ok tho hmmmm. 
well speak to you all later xx :D:D:D:D


----------



## kaboom

Kim - hope your feeling better soon xx

kristin - so sorry to hear about your aunt hope she'll be ok :hugs:

louise - good luck for today 

Im absolutely dying of a cold this week but at least my morning sickness has calmed down now :) I can't believe im a lime :happydance:


----------



## Weege

ahh claire hope u feel better soon :hugs:
yay for being a lime :D :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait Louise!!!!! Ill be stalking this thread ALL DAY!!!


----------



## Weege

sorry ladies..... been out all afternoon....
well went for the scan. it took half an hour and the u/s tech was really quiet and hardly said anything and everything she said was really quiet and i couldnt hear her lol. luckily dan could so its all good :)
anyways half hour later she says its all good and looks all healthy :happydance:
we got given 4 pics which was amazing!! there was one of pickle sucking its thumb!! so cute!
it wouldnt stop wriggling around and moving the whole time!!! it was amazing!!
then they took me to blood pressure check and it was quite high! i said to be fair u have had me worrying for half hour with a woman that says nothing the whole way through the scan! so had to wait 10 mins and then go do it again. it had gone down a bit but consultant said cos of the history eith the eclampsia, that i should get my blood pressure done every week for the next 4 weeks and she'll see me in 4 weeks just to check its all ok.

anyways long story short..................


ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are so happy and everything is all ok :D and now we get to tell our little man all about his big sister Angel and how amazing she is and how basically because of her, he was able to be around :D


YAY TEAM BLUE!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY congrats Louise!!! A boy!!! I hoped for a boy with our DD so I could dress him in little suits and sweater vests hahaha I have a perfectly healthy girl so Im not complaining but HOW stinkin cute are the dress clothes for little boys?!?


----------



## Weege

Boys clothes are so cute!!
And my sister has an 8 week old baby boy so once pickle arrives, we will have loads of cute stuff that charlie has grown out of :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay team blue! :thumbup:


----------



## kaboom

:happydance: yeah for team blue congrats louise xx


----------



## purplelilly

9am check in............. YAYAYAYAYAY TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your healthy baby boy! Keep a good track of that blood pressure Louise! Sorry your u/s tech was stressing you out! I'm hoping for a good one on monday since my last u/s was soooo nice but this one is at my doc office and they tend to not be so personable there:nope:


----------



## Weege

keeping my fingers crossed that you get a good one!! cant wait to hear how it goes!! 
ahhhh the wait for the last few days seemed to take forever!! so i hope your weekend doesnt drag too much :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Congrats Louise on team blue!!!! How exciting!!!

Scan went brilliantly!! Was over a half hour wait to go in but it was worth it. Did have to giggle as Noodle went to sleep half way through so I had to go for a walk as it was asleep facing the wrong way so they couldnt measure the fluid on the neck to test for downs syndrome!! Was so sweet, it even curled up like a baby and just went very still and the doctor sighed and said "ah, its just gone for a sleep, not good timing little one!!" Even after a walk she had to really push my belly around to get it to wake up and when it did it went crazy little arms and legs going!! Still all the tests came out normal, just gotta wait for bloods now. Can't believe it ladies I'm gonna be a mum!!!
O and I'm now measuring 12+2 so a little ahead of what I thought, can't wait to update my ticker and see the next fruit! Got another scan booked in for 9th Jan, will be 16 weeks or so to check the heart is ok due to adams family history of heart problems.
Here are some piccies!!
 



Attached Files:







25.11 Noodle 12+2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









25.11.11 Noodle 12+2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## purplelilly

disneybelle25 said:


> Congrats Louise on team blue!!!! How exciting!!!
> 
> Scan went brilliantly!! Was over a half hour wait to go in but it was worth it. Did have to giggle as Noodle went to sleep half way through so I had to go for a walk as it was asleep facing the wrong way so they couldnt measure the fluid on the neck to test for downs syndrome!! Was so sweet, it even curled up like a baby and just went very still and the doctor sighed and said "ah, its just gone for a sleep, not good timing little one!!" Even after a walk she had to really push my belly around to get it to wake up and when it did it went crazy little arms and legs going!! Still all the tests came out normal, just gotta wait for bloods now. Can't believe it ladies I'm gonna be a mum!!!
> O and I'm now measuring 12+2 so a little ahead of what I thought, can't wait to update my ticker and see the next fruit! Got another scan booked in for 9th Jan, will be 16 weeks or so to check the heart is ok due to adams family history of heart problems.
> Here are some piccies!!

Soo glad it all went well for you! And what a perfect profile tooo!!!! Congrats hon, i know my 12wk scan made it all sooo real for me too!

Louise thanks hon i'm trying not to think about the scan much but i'm sure the weekend will go slower anyway:haha: Right now DH hurt his leg (tore a muscle we believe) so i'm playing nurse for him (not in the good dirty way:haha:) and still my pup (although he is doing GREAT!) Tomarrow is the belated Thanks giving with my mom & that side of the family and Sunday we try to paint the kitchen ceiling......whewwww i'm tired just thinking of it all! lol

On the plus side Bubs has been super active the last few days which is really fun. Now just waiting for s/he to get stronger since DH puts his hand on my belly everyday and tells "Nathan" to kick!:haha::cloud9: So cute! I hope for DH sake they tell me "boy" on monday cuz he's already calling him by name!lol

Everyone have a wonderful weekend if i don't get back on here & stay healthy!

Edit: YAYAYAYAY For halfway tomarrow & cantalope! (i have never cheered so much for fruit in my life:rofl:)


----------



## Weege

naomi! awesome pics and glad the scan went well :D

christina..... maybe nathan could be a new girls name then lol :haha:
sounds like you have a busy weekend so it should go quickly!
what time is your appointment monday??
i'll be checking the updates!! very exciting!!
oh and regular nurse...... not so fun :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls! we're back! i had the best best best best birthday ever!!! our vacation was awesome, with the exception of alex having to go to the er. he woke up one night coughing and couldn't breathe. we called 911 and he had to go to the hospital for breathing treatments and steriods. they said he was in upper respiritory distress and had croup. it was so scary! we got there at 945pm and back to the hotel at 3am. we were exhausted. 

louise! congrats on team blue! how exciting!!! i don't know if you said already, but are you sharing his name?

omg, i think i just got kicked!!!

how is everyone?


----------



## purplelilly

Louise-- my appt is at 8:30am NY time followed by my regular mthly appt so it's gonna be along one but soooo glad DH is coming this time! He's super excited! And regular nurse bites!lol!

Jess-- so glad it all worked out ok and the boys are good. Sounds like you all had a great time (and a great hubby to work it out for your birthday!) Welcome home & try to get some rest! YAYAYAY for lil bubba kicks!!


----------



## Weege

ahhh right christina i will keep a look out in the afternoon here then! think ur like 5 hours behind or somethin lol. i'll just keep checking!!

jess so glad u had a nice holiday and that alex is ok now. bet that must have been scary!!! croup is nasty, the cough is horrible to hear too!!
yay for the kicks!! when do you get to see beep next?? 

we havent decided on a name for our little man yet...... dunno we quite like Alfie Jack, but were not sure if he's gunna look like an Alfie when he comes along lol. think were discussing names in the next week or so, i'll keep u updated with any ideas we might have :D all seems a bit real now we know its a boy and were having a son...... saying were having a son even seems surreal lol. but for now he will continue to be known as pickle lol (i'm sure he's gunna love that when he gets older lol)


----------



## Weege

good luck for today christina!!
will check back later to see how it all went. 
will be thinkin of you :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

naomi - lovely pics hun glad your scan went well :thumbup:

Jess - glad to hear you had a nice holiday hope alex is feeling better now xx

Christina - good luck for today 

I had some more spotting on fri night and sat morning so spent the whole weekend freaking out again so can't wait till my scan next monday this is killing me :cry:


----------



## duckytwins

hey girls, thanks for asking about alex. he's actually doing much better. 

afm, though... i can't stop throwing up. i haven't been able to keep anything down since saturday and i'm starting to get worried. i actually think i've lost weight. 

claire, i'm sorry to hear about your spotting. was it on wiping or on a pad? are you having any cramping with it? good luck, hun! i'll be thinking about you. 

christina, you are probably at your appointment as i type. i can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## kaboom

Thanks hun it was just on wiping and it was only a little no cramping though. That's four times ive had it this pregnancy but ive spotted with my other pregnancies too so I think that's maybe just the way I am ?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im still going to be praying for you Claire! Spotting in any form is still something scary...


----------



## duckytwins

yes it is! i had it early this pg too and ended up in the er 3 times becuase it scared me so much. the last doc i had at the er, though, helped ease my mind. she said your down there area is so much more vascular during pg and has so much more blood flow that even just tweaking the wrong way could release a little bit of blood. that made me decide that if i spotted again, i wasn't going to freak out and run to the er immediately. i hope it stops for you soon so you can have peace of mind.


----------



## purplelilly

hi ladies i'm back from my ultrasound and we are team................................................................................................................................................................................yellow:dohh:

That's right hubby won out and now i have this card in my purse, taped shut that the tech wrote down the sex:dohh::dohh::dohh: It is burning a hole in my purse but i promised DH that we will both have to agree to find out! (although i don't think i'm that strong:haha:) BUT Cad was only alittle bugger in the beginning and then woke right up! Everything measured well and i'm right on track for 20wks:happydance::happydance: She did tell us though that if we decide to open that card that she is 110% sure on the sex and it was a perfect view:thumbup: But of course now i'm reading into everything she said too:blush: Oh well we'll see how strong i can be,lol. (I have extra envelopes just like this one at home:haha:)

Kaboom honey i can't wait to hear how your scan went and that everything is ok! I spotted in the beginning too and man it will make your heart skip a beat for sure! Be strong hon!

Hope everyone's weekend went well!


----------



## duckytwins

lol @ christina! we did the same thing when we were pg with the boys, but broke down and opened the envelope on our anniversary. maybe you can hold out until christmas? then open it together? good luck whatever you decide to do! i can't wait to hear what cad is when you finally do open it!


----------



## Weege

yay christina!! so glad it all went ok and everything is measuring good!! thats the most important bit!! glad cad woke up and did the right thing. when we went, little man had himself in the breech position, with his bum to the left side of my tummy, his back arched round like to my diaphram and his head facing downwards!! lived up to the name of pickle lol!! he didnt budge, so glad u were a little more sucessful!!
i've become a stalker today and have been checking like every hour to see if you were back :D

claire i had brown stuff at 12 weeks, lasted about 4 days and then just stopped. i'll be thinking of you and hoping everything sorts itself out :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Had a scan today though and everything looks fine. Little baby "nubs" as we are now lovingly referring to him/her :haha: is measuring 8 weeks 5 days right on schedule! :happydance: and we saw the heartbeat! 

Kaboom, I'm sure everything will be fine for you next week! :hugs: I had spotting last weekend and it really freaked me out.. I think most of us can relate!


----------



## Weege

p.s christina, i hope u can stay strong.... i wouldnt be alble to not look knowing i had it in my purse!!! let us know if u do open it :D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hehe... Yes! What she said... Don't know how on earth you have the will power not to break open that envelope!


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks guys! lol ... you have no idea, i'm driving myself nuts!!!!! Besides the burning envelope at the end we were discussing "finding out" and i told the lady that the tech at my 12wk u/s said she was 40-50% sure it was a girl:haha::haha:. This tech said "so you already found out" immediately followed by "they're only right 50% of the time at that young stage":growlmad::growlmad: So of course my mind went YAYAY pink...... huh? Blue?:shrug: :rofl: I'll give it to her, she's good at confusing you!:haha:


----------



## purplelilly

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hehe... Yes! What she said... Don't know how on earth you have the will power not to break open that envelope!

The day is not over yet!!! It'll be easier when it's not 2feet away from me!lol

Congrats on a good scan honey! Nothing like hearing that heartbeat!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yeaaaa that envelope would already be open!!! Im a planner though and I wouldnt be able to stand not being able to buy gender specific things!!


----------



## purplelilly

Ladies i need help!!!!!!!! I cannot decide between two car seats the trekko is priced where i like it but the chicco has better reviews & safety rating. Unfortunately the Chicco won't fit in the trekko stroller:cry: so the chicco would probably go in the Jeep stroller which is $200 :wacko: What do you think? My head says get the trekko but my heart says chicco:shrug:

https://www.amazon.com/Chicco-Keyfi...ER3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322516302&sr=8-2

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11537906


----------



## Weege

They're both nice.....
i'd say go with ur heart.... i like that one better, and if its rated better for saftey and that, then surely thats a good thing.
The one my FIL got us wan rated the best one and it was £400. we got it in the January sales after christmas last year ready for Angel, and it was reduced to £200. So maybe wait til then and see if the one you love gets reduced?? gotta be worth a shot.... :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

We just went with what worked best for everything that we had hahaha if I felt like my child would be safe, thats what I got and if it was cheap then yay :haha:


----------



## Weege

morning ladies!!
new fruit day and im a banana!! :happydance: (although i hate bananas lol)
was just looking down the list of fruit left and cos the ones from next week last like 3 weeks each, there's only like 4 more then watermelon!!!! thats so scary!!!!
hope ur all well :D


----------



## duckytwins

hooray for bananas! i'm not looking forward to being an onion (i'm allergic to them, and even just the thought of one grosses me out! lol) 

it's weird how you feel like you don't have much time left, but i feel like it will never get here! lol... probably because winter is so long here, it will feel like an eternity!


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks ladies. I think i'm just gonna keep watching the one i really like thru the holidays and see if i can get a good deal!:thumbup: I was good last night and didn't open the envelope! Actually we were really busy last night, got out of work late, dinner late, then ran to Lowe's at 8:30! By the time we got home and tidyed up it was bedtime.... problem is now that i'm at work again i realized I LEFT THE STUPID ENVELOPE IN MY PURSE :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Here we go, another tempting day!:wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

louise --yayayayay for bananas! Even if you don't like'em (they always reminded me of baby food anyway lol) I'm beginning to get that "it's going too fast" feeling too! It's like you're so happy to get to halfway then it sets in that it's half over already too!

Jess --- you gotta think of onions as one of those dishes that parents hide them in just to get their kids to eat them or just change it to an apple or something:haha: Around here the apples are about the size of lg onions:thumbup: AHAAAAA-- you're turning apple pie!!:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

thanks christina! i'll take that!!


----------



## Weege

yeah i reckon apples is a better one than onions. u get big cooking ones over here that i think are bigger than onions actually!! 
i cant believe u havent peeked yet christina!! u must have some wicked willpower!!! i have none lol.
feel a bit crappy today. its all dull and the wind is gale force apparently lol. i love it when they say its gale force, we live in england haha its like switch on the news and see what u guys have had to put up with the last 6 months in the US!!
but yeah, ive narrowed it down to that i actually have a sore throat :( 
might have to make a trip to get some ice cream!! always a good excuse!! :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha there you go Louise Ice cream makes everything better.. unless you are like what I was last night, my brother was super awesome and brought me a milkshake and I couldnt taste it with this stupid cold :(


----------



## duckytwins

I tried my favorite ice cream a few weeks ago and almost gagged! I can't believe I can be turned off from I've cream!! ME!! The girl who can normally eat it for every meal! I havent had any since... So sad

I hope you girls feel better soon. I was sick right at the end of our trip but I'm starting to feel better now. I still am sneezing and have a sore throat and stuffy nose, but not nearly as bad as it was.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Christina, not sure if this is any help but one of my best friends recently invested in a jeep stroller rather than the cheaper one that she had gotten initially and said it is one of the best buys she's made since their LO arrived. Sometimes it's worth a little extra cash for the quality and convenience! :thumbup:


----------



## Iamblessed

well just got caught up a bit and so glad to hear all is well with everyone . Hope everyone had a happy thanksgiving....sorry about the spotting kaboom I am sure all will be ok. I have had some spotting as well but it has turned out to be nothing so far. will keep you in prayer!!

Amber-glad all is going well with you:)
Kristin -sorry to hear about your aunt:( Will keep her in prayer as well!!
christina-great will power!!

sorry for all those that are having colds and such believe me I know the feeling. I have had nothing but cold and flus in this pregnancy,bad m/s and headaches and doc says she won't treat my headaches anymore that she wants me to see a neurologist. Also glad all those that had their scans went well. Anyway,going to wrap this up and hope everyone is doing well !!


----------



## Weege

i've just been sat thinking about when my little one was concieved and i've just figured out............... pickle is a honeymoon baby :D:D:D
baby brain didnt let me work the dates out before lol. but yeah i know the exact date :D

this makes our little rainbow even more amazing :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> i've just been sat thinking about when my little one was concieved and i've just figured out............... pickle is a honeymoon baby :D:D:D
> baby brain didnt let me work the dates out before lol. but yeah i know the exact date :D
> 
> this makes our little rainbow even more amazing :happydance:

I think angel def had a hand in that one!:thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

awwww, louise, that's great! so sweet!


----------



## Weege

thank you both!
christina, i hadnt thought of it like that but i reckon u could be right!! that makes me happier still :cloud9:

we've got a little christmas tree, a 3 foot one. were calling it Angel's tree. were gunna put it up thursday and its going next to where we've got here little memorabilla things :D we've got a bauball wih her name on and baby's first christmas, and my mum got us a little angel with fluffy wings to put on the top. cant wait to decorate it :D :D


----------



## duckytwins

i just got goosebumps and you are going to make me cry!!! how wonderful you are remembering angel like that and celebrating pickle at the same time!


----------



## purplelilly

What Jess said!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Aww...that is so special! :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

hi ladies hope everyone's well ? 

Im doing good had no more spotting so far :happydance: I bumped into my midwife at the doctors yesterday, I was in getting my flu jab and she thinks the spotting is coming from my cervix. Says its nothing to worry about and ive to stop freaking out :D

Christina - well done for not peeking =D&gt;

louise - aww thats lovely about the tree. Is a honeymoon baby not meant to be lucky ?


----------



## Weege

i hope its meant to be lucky :D i reckon so :D


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, just thought I'd pop my head in and say hello and see how everyone is!

I've got my first scan in six and a half hours, I'm so excited! Dead on 12 weeks as well!


----------



## kaboom

good luck kate xx


----------



## Weege

Ah kate good luck!!

We just finished decorating Angel's tree :D It looks so pretty!!
I'll show you a picture later once the camera battery is charged up :D
Dan put the picture of him holding her hand that i got him with daddy on beside the tree too. its so cute


----------



## hakunamatata

CelticStar said:


> Hey girls, just thought I'd pop my head in and say hello and see how everyone is!
> 
> I've got my first scan in six and a half hours, I'm so excited! Dead on 12 weeks as well!

My first scan is in 2 hours! Can't wait to see pics from both of ours!


----------



## duckytwins

yay for scans!!! i can't wait to see them! i'll have another one next tuesday! today i'm a plum!!!


----------



## purplelilly

YAYAYAYAYAYAY for scans! Enjoy it kate & Kristin, can't wait to see the pics!!!! Jess i hope the weekend goes by fast for you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Scans!!! Im going to be checking back every few minutes!!! Im so excited for you girls!


----------



## Iamblessed

Hey ladies:) Hope everyone is well today even those that have m/s!! 

Kaboom-glad all the spotting stopped. 
Louise -what an awesome thing to do with the tree and all!! 
Kristin and kate -I look forward to seeing your u/s's!! 
Amber-glad all is going so well with you:)

Well not sure how much I have caught up from my last post,but I am glad to see things are going well for everyone!! Hope everyone continues to do well. Lastly , I am doing much better and m/s has pretty much subsided just headaches are getting me now. Doc wants me to see a neurologist if they continue. I am not sure why this time since last time headaches were just as bad if not worse. Oh well!! Anyway hope to chat again with all you wonderful ladies soon again:) kristin and kate hurry and post those pics:)


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby1.jpg

See how the head is on the right? And in the far right pic, the baby is holding its hand close to its mouth?


3d nubbins!
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby2.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

Kristin those are GEORGOUS! beautiful lil one you got there! Wish i had a 3d scan! SOOOOO jealous!


----------



## duckytwins

oh wow! LOVE!!! i can't wait to see beep looking like a baby! we've only ever seen the gummy bear looking ones! i'll be 12+5 at mine!


----------



## CelticStar

Kristin those are amazing!

I haven't got any of my own to post up.....I was adamant that my appt was at 9:30am but when I rang them at 9am to double check, I was told my appt was actually at 9am :dohh: they said I could go and sit and wait but I felt like crap today so rebooked it for the 14th, it just means that munchkin will have an extra two weeks to grow before I see them and that I won't be having the Nuchal screening done.
I'm not bothered about the Nuchal anyway as it wouldn't make a single bit of difference to us, this baby is loved no matter what!

So, I promise I shall post my pics in two weeks time :haha:

On the plus side (??) It meant that I had time to go get my flu shot today, so now my arm is killing me :blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh goodness Kate :haha: Im sorry your arm hurts now though! And Kristin Look at your precious baby!!!! How exciting!!!!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Weege

lovely pics kristin!!! :D
kate least u got it re-booked!! i know about forgetting times! forgot to go to my flu jab last month and remembered half hour after i was supposed to go!! lol


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats on second tri Kristen & Iamblessed! Alot of you seem to be moving over into second tri in the next week or so! SOOOOO exciting!! Amber how are you feeling honey? Time seems to be flying by for you too!:thumbup:

Not much going on here. Another long weekend of things to do. Trying to finish up our kitchen before Christmas while still working full time seems to be causing crazy weekends! I finally got that gender card out of my purse and put it in the nursery to relieve temptation :haha::haha: I've rationalized it in my head with "i know it's a lil boy!" The tech said she is 100% sure of the gender which i know they only say when the get a clear view of lil boy parts anyway, so i'm good with leaving it alone (for now at least:wacko:) Gonna try and squeeze in some Christmas shopping today. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

And of course .... YAYAYAYAY for bananas!:happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow Christina, I would have already looked at the card hahaha. Im feeling ok I actually think that morning sickness is starting up, got sick last night at 11 and this morning even though Ive eaten I feel really really nauseous.. Im busy busy busy today and tomorrow though because we are moving! I wont have internet until the 9th but thats ok because we have smartphones and so Ill be able to keep up with you girls :) I hope everyone has an awesome weekend! Stay Warm!


----------



## Weege

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm....php?attachmentid=306854&stc=1&d=132301746831


Angel's Christmas tree :D xx
 



Attached Files:







camera2011 004.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









camera2011 007.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Weege

Oh my goodness. just had a mega baby brain moment and couldnt remember if i was 21 or 22 weeks gone already............ hmmmm :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw what a lovely tree!!


----------



## Weege

it's only a little tree but it means so much to us :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

That tree is so precious! Im feeling so awful today.. Ive been nauseated since last night but not getting sick, and I am on my own trying today packing and getting the big uhaul truck loaded (I have help for that) I cant wait for the DH to get home :(


----------



## Weege

Ah Amber. i hope u feel better soon. sickness is never fun :( 
hope the move goes ok :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

kristen - lovely pics hun :)

kate - oops baby brain setting in already :haha:

louise - the tree's lovely hun 

Ive had horrendous m/s all weekend thought that was it over too but its worse then ever now :( Got my scan today and im pooping myself here


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Good luck for your scan...and hope the m/s eases soon!

Hope you feel better soon Amber, and that the move goes to plan!

Louise...LOVE that little tree!


----------



## Iamblessed

Well here I am to catch up again:) purplelillies-thanks I am so excited to be moving on to 2nd tri!
Louise-that is absolutely beautiful and special tree!!
Amber-sorry the m/s is starting up but you know things are progressing well in there:) Hope you don't have it too long as I still have mine. Also hope your move goes well!!
Kaboom-Sorry your m/s was so bad but hopefully you will feel better soon!!
Kristin-beautiful u/s pics:)

Well ladies I hope all of you are doing well and that everyone has a great week:)


----------



## purplelilly

Louise-- that tree is a beautiful depiction of your love for Angel! 
I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and is feeling better. Amber how is the move going?


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls! 

louise, what a beautiful tree! such a nice way to remember angel! 

afm, i have my ultrasound tomorrow. i'm excited to see beep again! still nauseous and having trouble eating. i'll bring it up at my appointment tomorrow. and the heartburn!! OH THE HEARTBURN!!! 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Weege

yay jess!! good luck tomorrow :D x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness girls... a 12 hour car ride is NOT awesome when you feel nauseous almost the ENTIRE time!!! On an even WORSE note we get here and get our keys and a welcome basket from the front office.. we get to the apartment and its TORN UP, its right in the middle of being freaking Renovated!!!!!! I immediately called the office and they came over RIGHT away and it was a 2 hour ordeal but long story short there was miscommunication in their office and we werent notified about the fact we cant move in until wednesday morning... so they gave us a temporary apartment just like the one we should be getting and are paying for movers to help us get stuff moved in on wednesday since I cant do much.. I was so incredibly mad!!!!!!! Now we have all napped and eaten so Im not so mad but Im still upset that we have to wait with all of our stuff in a uhaul until wednesday :cry: :sad2:


----------



## Weege

Ah amber that sucks!!! hope its all ok by wednesday :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

SOOOOO SORRY Amber that is terrible! Try and make the best of it honey. Picnic on the floor like it's a vacation!:hugs::hugs:

Jess UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAY FOR BEEP!


----------



## duckytwins

oh amber, i'm so sorry! i hope everything gets sorted out quickly! if ya gotta, play that pregnancy card! 

saw beep again today! here comes a pic, but first, the update. beep is doing well! flipping around in there like no one's business! it was so cool to see all that movement! the us was really just to measure the space at the back of the neck for down syndrome. but while i was there, she measured beep (measuring perfect, between 12+4 and 12+6!!). she took the heartrate (168) and tried to get a few pictures for me to take home. beep wasn't cooperating - flailing all over, wouldn't turn the way we needed, hands up by the face (and fingers flying like playing a trumpet - definitely daddy's baby!) then beep got the hiccups! she said that space looks perfectly normal (YAY!) and was able to get a few profile shots for me. so, without further ado, here they are! 

beep at 12+5: 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/dc48dbbc.jpg

in the second picture, you can see beep's hands up by the face!


----------



## purplelilly

Jess those pics are just awesome especially after all those scares! You better look out seems like beep may become your trouble maker,lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

Jess those pictures are amazing!!! We are sleeping on the floor and we ordered pizza and ate on the floor, our dd thinks its fun so that's a good thing. We put up her littl princess tent so she's perfectly content on the floor. My back is not so happy.. oh well tomorrow I should have my bed again :)


----------



## Weege

jess, those pics are amazing!!! yay for beep!!!
i'm gunna say i reckon beep is a girl :D x


----------



## duckytwins

ha ha, thanks girls! i told the sonographer that beep is definitely daddy's kid - not cooperating! lol. and with all those musical insutruments in there, no doubt about it!


----------



## kaboom

lovely pics Jess :)

I can't seem to get my picture to show on here it works in the preview too ?

Baby's fine and ive been put forward a day so im now due the 13th June. Baby's now known as fidget because it wouldn't stay still whilst they were trying to do the down's syndrome test, it curled up in a ball and turned its back on us :lol:


----------



## duckytwins

my dr. just called.... i guess beep didn't look as good as i thought. he said i have to go to the hospital (date and time to be determined) to get an ultrasound becuase he thought beep's facial structure *might* look abnormal. he did say that my blood work was fine and that space at the back of the neck (the down syndrom test) was fine, but he's concerned about the images we got yesterday. 

i am numb right now... i can't even think.


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> my dr. just called.... i guess beep didn't look as good as i thought. he said i have to go to the hospital (date and time to be determined) to get an ultrasound becuase he thought beep's facial structure *might* look abnormal. he did say that my blood work was fine and that space at the back of the neck (the down syndrom test) was fine, but he's concerned about the images we got yesterday.
> 
> i am numb right now... i can't even think.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Huggsss honey!!! I'm sure all will be fine, as you said beep wasn't cooperating much for them so maybe that's all it is! Sending you all lots of prayers!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Big hugs! :hugs: 

Hopefully it's just because beep was moving around too much to get a clear image!


----------



## Iamblessed

So sorry to hear your news but I really think its more that beep was moving around and wouldn't cooperate!! It happens and i am sure all will be ok. Will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## duckytwins

i think this is the end of beep's journey and i am devastated. i'll be going in today at 200 to have a cvs done to confirm trisomy 13. we had an ultrasound yesterday and there were definite abnormalities to beep's facial structure and too much fluid in the brain. 

now we have to make the most horrible decision of our lives. do we terminate the pregnancy, or let beep go as long as she can and let her die at birth? 

there's too much going on in my head right now. after having beep for 3 months and growing attached to her, she's being taken away from me and i can't, i just, i'm sorry, it's not fair. 

every time she moves, my heart breaks into a million pieces, knowing that she won't live. help me...


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh Jess... there are no words.. Im so very sorry! If you were here I would hug you! Im very close, Im in Va...


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes. I'm so desperately sorry.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amiii

jess, with all my heart, i am so so sorry.. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Jess... That breaks my heart. Will be praying for you that you will find the right decision when there is no easy option. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Jess my heart breaks for you all! Words cannot express how sorry i am for you honey. You and your family are in my prayers as you make these trying decisions.Wish i could take away your pain hun:hug:


----------



## disneybelle25

O Jess my heart goes out to you. I wish I could take away the pain for you and give you an easy way out but I know there isn't one. I'm sure you will make the right choice in the end, we are all here for you when you need us. Massive hugs hun. :hugs:


----------



## Weege

jess i'm so sorry :(
my heart is breaking for you.
please let us know if there is anything at all we can do and dont forget were all here for you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Jess, I'm so sorry to hear this :( I just wish I was closer so I could give you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

oh no Jess im so sorry to hear this poor little beep. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family xx


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you everyone. We are so heartbroken and in shock. I never expected this to happen and I am going through so many emotions. When the test results come back this week, we will have a little bit more information to help us make a decision. 

I appreciate all the kind words, thoughts and prayers. They truly do help. I feel so alone right now. Most of my family knows and some of our friends but no one is calling or attempting to reach us to see how we're doing and it's a little upsetting. I'm not sure if they are avoiding us or just don't know what to say so aren't saying anything, but I'm feeling ignored and it hurts so much. 

If anyone wants to know what we find out I can post as soon as I am comfortable with getting the words out. I'll be posting on beep's journal.


Thank you again for the support. I think I'll be leaving the group now :cry: I'll miss you all so much and I wish you all the very best. Thanks for letting me be a part of this wonderful group for the last few months. Take care of yourselves and of each other. 


Lots of love, 
Jes


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh Jess I know it hurts but we care about you dear and even though I might not be pregnant anymore either Im still in this group because all of these wonderful ladies are so supportive.. We love you Jess. I hope your family finds the words of comfort for you that you need. Feel free to message me at any time for anything, even if you just want to vent. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh Jess I know it hurts but we care about you dear and even though I might not be pregnant anymore either Im still in this group because all of these wonderful ladies are so supportive.. We love you Jess. I hope your family finds the words of comfort for you that you need. Feel free to message me at any time for anything, even if you just want to vent. :hugs:

 
thank you sweetie... but... what??? what do you mean?


----------



## amiii

No, dont leave! You are more than welcome to stay dear <3


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I think she just meant that whatever you decide, we will all be here through this difficult time and hope that you will stay in the group if you want to. :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I mean that Im feeling exactly like I did before I miscarried with my last 2.. I hope thats not the case but I just dont know anymore.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh sweetie. I'm so sorry. I'll pray for you!!


----------



## kaboom

Amber I hope everythings ok hun xx


----------



## CelticStar

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you Amber :hugs:

I went for my scan today, all is well with munchkin, they were laying on their front (just like their mother likes to do! :haha: ) and kept on fidgeting all the time, kicking off from one side of my uterus to the other :haha:
Then they were waving with one hand and sucking their thumb on the other hand....
Me being oh so emotional turned to DH and said "We're having a baby...I'm not just fat!" :dohh:
I used to have some level of intelligence before getting pregnant believe it or not :haha:
I don't know why but when I saw munchkin on the screen, I got the feeling that she's a girl....I really can't explain why I think that but it was my first thought when I looked.
What do you girls think?

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/munchkin.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wow, nice scan pic!!!

It's so hard to say... I've been having dreams that I'm having a boy but who knows. I wonder if you end up with a girl and I end up with a boy!


----------



## Weege

lovely pic kate :D
i'm not too sure on the whole girl/boy thing but all i can say is i had a really strong feeling we were having a boy, and we are! so sometimes just go with your gut instinct!
and dont worry i said exactly the same thing to dh at my first scan.... ah its a baby im not just fat! lol


----------



## purplelilly

That first scan that they look like a baby is just amazing isn't it! Lovely pic you got (i love the hand shots, got one myself) Don't know about the gender but hey it's a 50/50 chance so why not!?lol

Amber i hope all is well with you and Jess you're still on my mind too honey.

I hope everyone else is all good and getting ready for the holiday. We are still crazy busy trying to get the house finished for Christmas Eve (15 ppl coming:wacko:) and to top it off i have a tooth going bad so i'm on TONS of antibiotics trying to get rid of the extra pulse in my mouth:cry: Hoping it all clears up before the holiday!


----------



## Weege

ah how rubbish about your tooth. hope it clears up soon.
im on antibiotics again too. quite a few cos a have a nasty infection in my toe!?!?!
really random but so painful!! hope it goes soon!!
cant believe its so close to christmas.... im still totally unprepared!! still got half the presents to get and i wont be getting them til the 23rd :dohh:

i've got the consultant again next thursday to check if i need my blood pressure tablets again.... im not looking forward to being weighed!! up to my 20 wk scan i'd put on 1lb and that was it! but that was when i wasnt hungry..... seems now little man is having a growth spurt and i feel hungry all the time!!! think the scales will say "whale" when i go!!

never mind.... hope you are all well :D


----------



## kaboom

lovely scan pic kate I think it looks like a girl too :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Such a lovely scan Kate! So happy for you!!

Yesterday I had some bright red blood on wipe.. not just a little bit either.. today I woke up (wore a pad just in case) and theres a little dark blood in the pad, not a lot but I think this is it. :( As upsetting as I think I should be Im not going to let it get me down. Im sure theres a reason for everything and so once Im feeling better after the bleeding Im going to start whipping myself into shape and once I feel like Im the absolute physical best I can be then we will start REALLY trying again..


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Such a lovely scan Kate! So happy for you!!
> 
> Yesterday I had some bright red blood on wipe.. not just a little bit either.. today I woke up (wore a pad just in case) and theres a little dark blood in the pad, not a lot but I think this is it. :( As upsetting as I think I should be Im not going to let it get me down. Im sure theres a reason for everything and so once Im feeling better after the bleeding Im going to start whipping myself into shape and once I feel like Im the absolute physical best I can be then we will start REALLY trying again..

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Wishing you the absolute best honey! keep us updated!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Weege

ah amber.... sending you lots of :hugs: and hoping its all ok xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh Amber I really hope it's not a loss. :hugs:

I'm at the midwives office waiting for my appt, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good Luck Kristin, and thanks for the kind words ladies.. I havent had anymore BRIGHT red blood but Ive had what looks like tissue pass a couple times but its very small so I dont notice until I stand up. Unfortunately Im saying that this is a miscarriage.


----------



## amiii

frisbeemama12 said:


> Good Luck Kristin, and thanks for the kind words ladies.. I havent had anymore BRIGHT red blood but Ive had what looks like tissue pass a couple times but its very small so I dont notice until I stand up. Unfortunately Im saying that this is a miscarriage.

I really REALLY hope its not! :( I will be praying for you and your LO! hoping for the best! :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

oh amber I hope everything works out ok hun xx


----------



## charliekitty

Hi girls =)

thought id pop back in, hope you dont mind my absence!!

i got a bfp last week i just hope it sticks <3

been feeling so exhausted, i really panic when i get cramps now and again, i feels like gassy cramps tho, like i need the loo :blush: did any one else feellike this? i jusy hope its not my uterus cramping to much =/ 

xx


----------



## purplelilly

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls =)
> 
> thought id pop back in, hope you dont mind my absence!!
> 
> i got a bfp last week i just hope it sticks <3
> 
> been feeling so exhausted, i really panic when i get cramps now and again, i feels like gassy cramps tho, like i need the loo :blush: did any one else feellike this? i jusy hope its not my uterus cramping to much =/
> 
> xx

I actually got like af cramps for 2-3wks after bfp:shrug: Prayin for a sticky bean honey!Congrats:hugs:


----------



## Weege

hi ladies!!
seems like its been ages since ive checked how you are all doing!
hope everyone is well and almost ready for christmas :D

oooooooooh apparently its v day today :happydance:
pickle is getting bigger by the day!!! :D


----------



## purplelilly

yayayayay for v-day louise!! Cad seems to have become quite the kicker too. Puts a smile on my face everyday and makes me feel blessed. Nice to hear from you honey as it's been quiet on here. Getting crazy as Christmas approaches with TONS to do. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## hakunamatata

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls =)
> 
> thought id pop back in, hope you dont mind my absence!!
> 
> i got a bfp last week i just hope it sticks <3
> 
> been feeling so exhausted, i really panic when i get cramps now and again, i feels like gassy cramps tho, like i need the loo :blush: did any one else feellike this? i jusy hope its not my uterus cramping to much =/
> 
> xx

Yay!!! So glad you're back Charlotte! Congrats on your BFP!



Weege said:


> hi ladies!!
> seems like its been ages since ive checked how you are all doing!
> hope everyone is well and almost ready for christmas :D
> 
> oooooooooh apparently its v day today :happydance:
> pickle is getting bigger by the day!!! :D

I'm kind of dumb, but what is V day?


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, how's everyone doing?

Charlie, that's brilliant news, I'll keep everything crossed that this is a sticky bean :hugs:

As for me, I had an unexpected trip to the hospital the night before last, I'd been feeling rough for a couple of days but put it down to having a crappy cold.
When DH got home from work I was really light headed and felt really bad so went to the emergency room after a doctor told me I needed to get down there.
So, I get there, thinking I'll just be told to suck it up and get on with it.....Hah! I was wrong!
Seven holes in my arms due to doctors not being able to find a vein, a litre of fluids being pumped into me, lots of sickness and I get told I'm very dehydrated and that I'm suffering with Hyperemesis....So, stronger anti sickness meds have been prescribed for me and I've been told not to ignore being sick for so long next time :blush:

So, at least I know why my sickness has been so bad in this pregnancy!

On the plus side, I've booked a private 3d gender scan for early January, I'll be over 16 weeks so hopefully just after Christmas we'll be finding out whether we're on team pink or blue!
And on another plus side, DH gave me his credit card to order my Christmas present to cheer me after being stabbed by the vampires....I mean doctors......so many times :haha:
So my present will be delivered tomorrow :D


----------



## duckytwins

Girls I think I'll be leaving the group. It's really hard for me to see everyone move on with their pregnancies and wishing I could too. And i dont want to keep bringing the group down when you all have so much to be happy about. I hope im not being selfish. I do hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and enjoy your bundles when they come! Right now it's just too painful. Take care. 

Jes


----------



## purplelilly

Kristin -- V-day is viability day (24wks) a point when chances are good that baby will survive if born and depending on your country doctors are obligated to try and save the baby if something goes wrong (sickness/accident etc.) 

Kate so sorry you've been having a rough time!! Hydration is important!! yayayay for Christmas presents though, lol. Hope you chose a good one! OH sounds great!


----------



## purplelilly

duckytwins said:


> Girls I think I'll be leaving the group. It's really hard for me to see everyone move on with their pregnancies and wishing I could too. And i dont want to keep bringing the group down when you all have so much to be happy about. I hope im not being selfish. I do hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and enjoy your bundles when they come! Right now it's just too painful. Take care.
> 
> Jes

Jes none of us would EVER find it selfish! I wish you some peace in your heart for sweet Tessa and your family. We will all be here for you when you are ready, and in our hearts while your not. Much love hon!


----------



## CelticStar

purplelilly said:


> Kate so sorry you've been having a rough time!! Hydration is important!! yayayay for Christmas presents though, lol. Hope you chose a good one! OH sounds great!

Trust me, I was trying to drink water but it wouldn't stay down for even a minute, throwing up cold water feels really horrible :wacko:

My Christmas present is a big assed TV :haha: I figure it's an investment for when I'm forced to sit through countless childrens programmes :rofl:
DH is definitely one in a million, we started out as very good friends, then he became my best friend and now he's my husband....Unfortunately this does mean that I'll never win the lottery as I've used all my luck up by meeting him :haha:



purplelilly said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Girls I think I'll be leaving the group. It's really hard for me to see everyone move on with their pregnancies and wishing I could too. And i dont want to keep bringing the group down when you all have so much to be happy about. I hope im not being selfish. I do hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and enjoy your bundles when they come! Right now it's just too painful. Take care.
> 
> Jes
> 
> Jes none of us would EVER find it selfish! I wish you some peace in your heart for sweet Tessa and your family. We will all be here for you when you are ready, and in our hearts while your not. Much love hon!Click to expand...

What she said Jes, I totally understand why being here is painful for you, you need to do what is right for you and I know I couldn't be here either if I had to go through what you're going through.
Lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Kate so sorry you've been having a rough time!! Hydration is important!! yayayay for Christmas presents though, lol. Hope you chose a good one! OH sounds great!
> 
> My Christmas present is a big assed TV :haha: I figure it's an investment for when I'm forced to sit through countless childrens programmes :rofl:
> DH is definitely one in a million, we started out as very good friends, then he became my best friend and now he's my husband....Unfortunately this does mean that I'll never win the lottery as I've used all my luck up by meeting him :haha:Click to expand...

:cloud9:

LOVE the TV but that may backfire on you with the kids shows lol I'm envisioning super sized elmo in your future:haha: Your DH sounds alot like mine. He chased me for 2yrs, now i feel like it's 2yrs i lost out on since i knew he was the one my 2nd date! There sure are alot of awesome OH's in bnb!


----------



## CelticStar

I could put up with a super size Elmo....It's super sized teletubbies or whatever it'll be when it gets to that time, that I'm worried about :haha:

I agree about the OH's though, just goes to show that there's a lot more "nice" men out there than people think!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I refuse to let my DD know what the teletubbies are. She was restricted to Elmo and Mickey Mouse until she turned 3! hahahaha


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> I refuse to let my DD know what the teletubbies are. She was restricted to Elmo and Mickey Mouse until she turned 3! hahahaha

i don't blame you!lol. I caught DH watching teletubbies a few times in a total trance! Swore my child will NEVER watch them :rofl:


----------



## Weege

just got back from 24 week consultant appointment. 
blood pressure was absolutely normal after being a bit up the last few weeks!
so yay no blood pressure tablets for me just yet!! :happydance:
get to see pickle again in 3 weeks!!! exciting :D:D

now thats all done with i can finally get excited about christmas....... although kids at work have given me a cold! still i refuse to let it beat me!!!!


----------



## kaboom

amber - so sorry for your loss hun :cry:

charlotte - congrats and welcome back ill keep everything crossed for you xx

kate - so sorry you've been so unwell xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

So I have no idea what to think anymore... I should be 10 weeks.. and yet I dont feel pregnant at ALL this is my 4th pregnancy and I feel like I should be showing a little bit by this point and NOTHING. My clothes are BARELY uncomfortable.. I dont have any symptoms either.. I had one moment a few days ago where I saw that bright red blood and what looked like tissue.. but absolutely nothing since then.. I cant see a dr (unless I want an ungodly bill) until after the 1st Im waiting until the 2nd and Im going straight to the Dr if not an urgent care center to finally get some answers...


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I hope the blood was just a false alarm, and that you still have a healthy bean growing in there....Some people just have very few pregnancy symptoms....even if it's different to previous pregnancies. I've only just started showing at all...I mean...I'm still in normal jeans and everything and I'm almost 13 weeks. Try not to give up hope yet! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

well with my 2nd pregnancy last winter I started showing as soon as 5 weeks! just a little but I noticed. With this one it felt like that in the beginning (even counting bloat into it) and since Ive had the blood its gone down.. I feel normal.. :( Good news though is that our insurance is willing to work with us (since DH is in the military) so if I go to an urgent care or ER they will backpay on it. Pretty much means we will have to pay it first then we get reimbursed by the insurance... I hope they arent lying to us..


----------



## kaboom

:xmas9: happy xmas girls xx


----------



## purplelilly

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful christmas! How are you all? kinda quiet around here :/


----------



## amiii

Its been a long time since I was here! How is everybody, how are you doing so far :)? I have my anatomy scan January 11th so Im kinda impatiet over here. Anybody else found out the gender of their LO yet? :) 

Yeah by the way, anybody from the june group sporting any bumps yet? Mine is there but barely haha. 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## purplelilly

Amii I found my bump filled in quickly after 16-17wks! It felt like it would never come and now I look at it and wonder where it came from!:haha:DH didn't give in and let me open the envelope so we are team yellow ALL THOUGH I did notice yesterday that the tape on the envelope was ripped off and asked hubby if it was him (since the fam on Saturday was begging to open it!) and he did say it was him sunday night but that he realized what the card was before he opened it :/ I don't know if i buy that explaination but time will tell!lol Now the darn thing is OPENED and still calling my name :shrug:


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all 
Had a rather busy Christmas visiting everyone but was lovely. Spent Xmas day with my parents and boxing day with all the families and then yesterday with adams family. Only trouble was had a horrible headache I couldn't shift from Boxing day onwards and still have a little one now and Noodle seems to be really growing as I really ache!! Keeping an eye on things and checking for blood (that old paranoid me never leaves ) but do think its stretching pains! Just didn't realise they would be this painful lol!!
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!
And amii I've only just started to notice a bump really, been very impatient for it to arrive!!! If you check out my journal I've posted a pic on there!


----------



## Weege

hello everyone!!
well what a christmas!
i was up all christmas eve night with a horrible stomach bug so bang went my christmas day!! just starting to feel better now!!
the one good thing to come out of the last few weeks is i'm taking my 5 weeks holiday from jan 3rd then straight onto maternity leave afterwards :happydance:
so no more work!!! yay!!

anyway, pickle seems to be growing so big now!! i feel like a whale!! i'll take a pic in the next few days to show u all! 
he has his feet constantly in my bladder, and his new fav place for his head is under my ribs!! nice!!! so i have a vertical baby like he's standing up!
anyways hope u all had a good christmas and i must just say................

3 more days and we can say "i'm having my baby this year!!" :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness girls.... BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER!!!!!!! I went to the ER last night because I sttill have no symptoms and with this being my 4th pregnancy I wasnt even showing yet... welllllll according to the ultrasound and drs I have a little perfect 9 week 4 day old sqwirmy baby in there!!!!!!! They said I had a pocket of blood between the baby and the placenta and that may have caused my bleeding but its nothing to worry about and it shouldnt be an issue at all!!!!! Im on cloud 9!


----------



## Weege

amber thats amazing :D :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh my goodness girls.... BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER!!!!!!! I went to the ER last night because I sttill have no symptoms and with this being my 4th pregnancy I wasnt even showing yet... welllllll according to the ultrasound and drs I have a little perfect 9 week 4 day old sqwirmy baby in there!!!!!!! They said I had a pocket of blood between the baby and the placenta and that may have caused my bleeding but its nothing to worry about and it shouldnt be an issue at all!!!!! Im on cloud 9!

Amber you just gave me goose bumps!!! What an awesome christmas gift you got!! SSSSOOOOOO happy for you honey!:cloud9:

Cad's gift to his/her daddy was being able to feel the first kick!lol He's barely taken his hands off my belly since! Little bugger was spoiled too with gifts that brought daddy to tears.:cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Amber so glad your LO is okay!!

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas!

I find out the gender on Feb. 9 at 22 weeks. It feels like an eternity away!! I could get it done sooner but I'll be in FL at the end of January. At least waiting til 22 weeks I'll get a pretty nice u/s pic hopefully.


----------



## amiii

Purplelilly - I hope that happens to me too. I want my bump haha :(. But how can you be so patient? I would rip that envelope up a long time ago !

Disneybelle - Aaaw I just saw it, it looks kinda like mine :D. Hope this is the start of bumps!

Amber- Thats GREAT news, I have been thinking of you and praying for you and your LO! I am so happy to hear your wonderful news!!! :happydance:!!


----------



## Iamblessed

Hey ladies just checking in. Hope everyone had a very merry christmas and will have a happy new year. 

Amber so happy to hear the good news. What a blessing and beautiful christmas present.
Kristin-can't wait to hear what you are having but i know feb 9 is a ways but will come quick. 

I am going to be having my measurement and gender u/s on tuesday so we can know whats going on with this LO since I have declined all testing!! I know I know I should have it but won't since it just causes so much stress the waiting and anxietys. Anyway I will be sure to let everyone here know as soon as I know. Again hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## purplelilly

Iamblessed said:


> Hey ladies just checking in. Hope everyone had a very merry christmas and will have a happy new year.
> 
> Amber so happy to hear the good news. What a blessing and beautiful christmas present.
> Kristin-can't wait to hear what you are having but i know feb 9 is a ways but will come quick.
> 
> I am going to be having my measurement and gender u/s on tuesday so we can know whats going on with this LO since I have declined all testing!! I know I know I should have it but won't since it just causes so much stress the waiting and anxietys. Anyway I will be sure to let everyone here know as soon as I know. Again hope everyone is doing well :)

good luck at your scan next week! scans are always so exciting! I too decided against most of the testing. I did the NT testing just to get the early u/s covered by insurance but didn't do any of the blood testing. I worry enough as is!lol I'm sure your baby is jus beautiful in there , growing away!


----------



## kaboom

amber - thats brilliant news congrats hun :happydance:

I had my 16 week mw appointment yesterday all is well and she found the heartbeat right away - 148 :) My fundal height is measuring up at 18 weeks so this could be a big baba :shock:


----------



## purplelilly

Well I'm back from the doc today and thankfully he's not really worried about my weight gain last mth (10lbs!:wacko:) since i only gained 1lb the mth before. he just told me not to do it again this mth :blush:I got my results from the 20wk scan and Cad is measuring beautifully with everything formed but that i have a synechia band which he described as a band of tissue across my uterus that the baby can get tangled on:shrug: He said he's not really worried about it but i have another ultrasound scheduled 1/30 to keep an eye on Cad as s/he gets bigger:shrug:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh goodness! Ive never heard of that before! I hope it doesnt become an issue! Did they say what would happen if it happens to become a problem for your lo??


----------



## purplelilly

no and i was alittle too flustered about it all to ask. I figure if he waited 4wks to tell me about it and then scheduled another u/s for 4 more weeks then he must not really be worried about it :shrug: I think i'm gonna ask my mom (as much as that KILLS ME) as she is a neonatal nurse practitioner and she should be able to find out more. I'm using all of my will power not to google it as i know i'll just scare myself!


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, I hope it's nothing too serious Christina.

I had my midwife appt a couple of days ago and I got to hear munchkins heartbeat for the first time, I regret to inform you that I'm not having a baby....I'm having a little helicopter....Or at least that's what the heartbeat sounded like :haha:
I couldn't resist the temptation when I got home though and ordered my own doppler :blush: I'm not holding out much hope of being able to find the heartbeat though, as the midwife struggled because munchkin was too busy wriggling about everywhere! She (not confirmed yet but I have a feeling!) also very dutifully obliged us with a kick right on the microphone as well.....I might have to sign her up for football coaching :rofl:
I also got around to asking my best friend if she'd be my birthing partner, she - er - got "emotional" about it :haha: She was talking about the gender scan I'm having on Tuesday and said that she would love to be there with me, I just turned round and said, "of course you're going to be there, a birthing partner should be at the scans!"
It took her a couple of minutes for it to sink in :D
I've definitely created a monster though...she's already talking about packing a bag!! :rofl:

Three days until I find out whether munchkin is a girl or boy!! I can't wait!


----------



## disneybelle25

Christina hope you get some answers hun, like you say I'm sure the doctor would be keeping a closer eye on you if it was too much to worry about.

Kate I have a doppler and find it so reassuring! Sometimes takes me a few minutes to find the heartbeat but when I do its wonderful! Make sure you order a seperate pot of gel though coz I use quite a lot each time to make the sound clearer!

Well ladies Noodle is definietly growing, been getting stretching pains the last couple of days and think I see a little bump popping out which is nice! I'm finding lying on my side a bit uncomforatble now, this I'm going to be one of those pregnant ladies who has to be surrounded by pillows to be comfortable once I get really big and poor hubby will be sent to the spare room!! :rofl:

Hope you all have a wonderful new year, as tomorrow we will all be saying "OMG I'm having a baby this year!!!"


----------



## purplelilly

disneybelle25 said:


> Christina hope you get some answers hun, like you say I'm sure the doctor would be keeping a closer eye on you if it was too much to worry about.
> 
> Kate I have a doppler and find it so reassuring! Sometimes takes me a few minutes to find the heartbeat but when I do its wonderful! Make sure you order a seperate pot of gel though coz I use quite a lot each time to make the sound clearer!
> 
> Well ladies Noodle is definietly growing, been getting stretching pains the last couple of days and think I see a little bump popping out which is nice! I'm finding lying on my side a bit uncomforatble now, this I'm going to be one of those pregnant ladies who has to be surrounded by pillows to be comfortable once I get really big and poor hubby will be sent to the spare room!! :rofl::haha:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful new year, as tomorrow we will all be saying "OMG I'm having a baby this year!!!"

My poor DH has already started spending at least 3-4 nights a week in the spare bedroom:blush: Bless his heart, he tries but by midnight i have usually stolen all the pillows and 3/4 of the bed!lol (which is CRAZY since our bed is HUGE)

Kate the doppler is wonderful to have IMO. I'm glad that i have one just for those quiet days that bubs doesn't carry on much. (especially now as i'm probably gonna be paranoid untill my next scan)

I'm trying not to go too crazy about it, but kept dreaming last night that bubs got tangled up on it:nope: DH has been trying to make me relax and said that "nathan is probably doing chin-ups on it":dohh: I do love that man!


----------



## Weege

Happy new year ladies!! our babies will be making an appearance this year :happydance:

Christina i have to have growth scans too. ive got my 1st one on 12th jan.
not for the same reason as you do, ours is because when Angel was born, she was measuring a week smaller or something so they just wanna keep a check on everything this time. Try not to worry too much about it as im sure theyre only doing it to make sure you and cad have a good rest of pregnancy :D

only 100 days to go for me now!!! really excited:D:D:D


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh Kate I cant wait!!! Are you hoping for blue or pink?
Im going to get a doppler from beats for bristol. Im excited! I cant wait until I can actually HEAR little bump!


----------



## CelticStar

Happy new year girls!!

I got a lovely surprise last night when DH came home from work, my doppler had turned up!
DH got to listen to the heartbeat for the first time (he couldn't make it to the midwife appt with me) his face lit up lol!

Amber, I honestly don't mind whether bump is pink or blue but I've got a really strong feeling that she's a girl, I don't know why, when I saw her on the ultrasound for the first time, I just thought "She's a girl!"
Only two days to go and I'll find out!


----------



## amiii

Hey ladies! Hope you all are doing great and that you had a nice holiday :).

I also got a doppler from my husband a couple of days ago and I love it! Every time im a little worried I just listen to LO:s heartbeat. It is alwas araound 145-150. I have the anatomy scan booked for January 11th. I cant wait! Since its our first child I dont care if its a boy or girl, I just pray LO is fine and everything is the way it should be.

But even though everybody says they think its a girl, I have a strong feeling its a boy. We will see who's right in 9 days! :D :happydance:. Then I can finally go shopping!


----------



## purplelilly

Happy New Year ladies!! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. Mine was pretty quiet. DH & I slept thru the ball dropping again:blush: I did alot of re-organizing at the house, so now my OCD is doing better too:haha: I haven't had the chance to talk to my mom about the ultra sound yet bet now that bubs has been in full wiggle mode it calms my nerves. Most of yesterday I was alittle crampy and had tightening in my belly but after a 2hr nap i felt alot better, guess it's time to start slowing down :shrug:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Theres an old wives tale about the heartbeat determining the gender.. odd I know haha but my grandmother is into that kind of thing and she said if the heartrate is high then its most likely a girl rather than one that is low which indicates a boy.. obviously there isnt really truth to that since heart rate changes a lot in the 9 months..


----------



## Iamblessed

hey ladies-hope everyone holidays were great!! We spent it with the kids and brought in the new years with just 2 of the kids since everyone else fell asleep. lol Anyway glad to hear all is well and as for the doppler i love mine and has been the biggest lifesaver for me. kate-I have my gender u/s tomorrow as well. So excited and yet nervous!! Amber-glad all is going well for you. Hopefully for everyone 2012 will be an awesome year!! Blessings to all:)


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Theres an old wives tale about the heartbeat determining the gender.. odd I know haha but my grandmother is into that kind of thing and she said if the heartrate is high then its most likely a girl rather than one that is low which indicates a boy.. obviously there isnt really truth to that since heart rate changes a lot in the 9 months..

I heard that one too. I think if it's consistantly over 140 than it's a girl and under it's a boy. Of course Cad is ALWAYS between 135-145 since my 4mth appt:dohh:lol


----------



## kaboom

good luck for scan's today kate and kim xx


----------



## Weege

pickle is always between 138-145 too and he's a boy.
my sister had a little boy and his was always 155 or higher so i guess theres just no telling!!


----------



## amiii

Good luck girls, even I am really eager to know what you are having haha. Am checking BB all the time for an update !


----------



## CelticStar

I'm back from my scan! :D

I would like to introduce you to our little baby............Girl!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/1e76137f.jpg

Front on shot : 

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/b60f0554.jpg

And the "between the legs" shot :

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/0d8e45da.jpg

She was loving the photo's being taken and showing us all her best sides....She even obliged with the "between the legs" shot :haha:
The only downside to the scan was finding out that I have an anterior placenta so I probably won't be able to feel her kicking as much :( but, she's healthy and very fidgety so I'm very very happy!
I've just got off the phone to my Mum who is delighted to have another grand daughter, that'll make four grandsons and three grand daughters :haha:
She's delighted because now she can put pink ribbons on the booties she's knitting!

Kim, how did your scan go? 

Oh and for the heart rate theory, our girl's was 149bpm but she was very active.....I'm sure it would have been a lot lower if she'd been resting!


----------



## amiii

Yaaay for team pink! I cant wait for my anatomy scan now! Lovely news, Im so happy that everything went good for you! :D :happydance:

We will see if my feeling is right like yours. :)


----------



## purplelilly

congrats kate on your beautiful baby girl!!!! So glad the scan went well for you hon, and you got some perfect pics too!


----------



## CelticStar

Here's hoping Amiii! I've had a feeling all along that she was a girl, I even had a dream before knowing I was pregnant that I had two children, a girl who was older and a younger boy.....I'm definitely having the girl but we'll have to see about the boy :haha:

I can't believe how much closer I feel to baby now though, I think being able to say "my daughter" instead of "my baby" makes a huge difference - or at least it seems to make a difference to me....


----------



## CelticStar

purplelilly said:


> congrats kate on your beautiful baby girl!!!! So glad the scan went well for you hon, and you got some perfect pics too!

When I get chance I'll upload all 10 of them onto facebook, I'm not wishing the pregnancy away but I can't wait to meet her now! :cloud9:


----------



## purplelilly

i totally understand! Saw them & the vid on fb. SOOO CUTTTEEE! I'm totally jealous! I keep looking at the pics from my 12wk scan because all they gave me was 1 "skeletor" head on pic at my 20wk :growlmad: You don't want to miss out on the pregnancy but you get sooo excited to meet the lil one!

AFM after another night of barely sleeping i broke down and called my mom about the synechia band. She told me that at the point i'm at the band shouldn't really cause much concern at all for Cad. Usually it causes limb deformities early on but all 10 fingers & toes have been accounted for.:happydance: It does however make me more likely to have a c-section:shrug: As long as bubs is healthy i'm fine with it all:thumbup:


----------



## Weege

congrats on the pink bump!!!
the video is awesome :D
its amazing!! i wish i could have recorded little man when we saw him!
we'll see him again next week so i hope to get more pics :D cant wait.
although this one is a growth scan so its making me a little bit nervous but fingers crossed all will be ok


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> congrats on the pink bump!!!
> the video is awesome :D
> its amazing!! i wish i could have recorded little man when we saw him!
> we'll see him again next week so i hope to get more pics :D cant wait.
> although this one is a growth scan so its making me a little bit nervous but fingers crossed all will be ok

Louise have faith all is well and your lil man will wave at ya tomarrow!:thumbup: I'll keep checking in for an update!

and yayayayay for double digit days left!lol flying by!


----------



## Iamblessed

well kate I am right with I am team pink as well:) YAY for team pink!! I am on :cloud9: but would have been happy with either as long as baby was healthy. Baby had a great u/s and even measures ahead. Not posting pics because doc really didn't give me any decent ones oh well. Still just floating right now and kate congrats to you:)


----------



## purplelilly

Iamblessed said:


> well kate I am right with I am team pink as well:) YAY for team pink!! I am on :cloud9: but would have been happy with either as long as baby was healthy. Baby had a great u/s and even measures ahead. Not posting pics because doc really didn't give me any decent ones oh well. Still just floating right now and kate congrats to you:)

Congrats honey!!!! I've decided to sneak a peek at my u/s on the 30th:blush:
Really hoping for team blue but will love this lil nuglet no matter what!lol


----------



## CelticStar

Iamblessed said:


> well kate I am right with I am team pink as well:) YAY for team pink!! I am on :cloud9: but would have been happy with either as long as baby was healthy. Baby had a great u/s and even measures ahead. Not posting pics because doc really didn't give me any decent ones oh well. Still just floating right now and kate congrats to you:)

That's exactly what we said as well, as long as munchkin was healthy then we didn't care what was between their legs.

But...Team pink rocks :cloud9:

I can't wait until I can buy some of those super cute girlie outfits I've seen, although knowing my luck, baby will take after me and be happier climbing trees and playing with engines :winkwink:

Congratulations on your scan though, how far is your baby girl measuring ahead?

Louise, your scan will go just fine, I'm expecting to see a gorgeous photo of your little one waving merrily at us all :winkwink:


----------



## Iamblessed

She is measuring about a week ahead but she looked so good and healthy!! I can' t be anymore thankful then I am right now. :) I have to have one more u/s since they couldn't see the outflow of her heart. They saw all 4 chambers just not the outflow and the baby was so active I was suprised she saw anything lol. Ty for all the congrats and kind words. And Kate I am so looking forward to being able to dress one more girly in frillys lol. This is it for me:)


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats also to you Kate I forgot to say :)Yay team :pink:!


----------



## CelticStar

I bought my first pink things today! I didn't go mad, just a couple of pink sleep suits and some pink all in one vest type things, I have to keep reminding myself that she's going to be born in summer so there's no point in buying the gorgeous winter clothes in newborn or 0-3 months!

My little sister sent me a text asking how the shopping was going and what would happen if she turned out like my sister and didn't like pink...My reply? That she's probably grow up to love motorbikes, grease and climbing trees just like her Mum but that I was going to dress her in pink while she was too little to complain :rofl:

I have to admit as well, I'm kinda holding back on the clothes buying until after my 20 week scan on the 3rd February, the sonographer was 95% certain that I'm having a girl but because I had the gender scan early, I'm thinking it'll be better to restrain myself until I get a second look :blush:


----------



## Weege

haha i know what you mean.
i've not bought anything blue just in case. we get our next scan next thursday, which i'll be 27+2 so i'll get them to re-confirm, then maybe i'll buy something.
think were a bit superstitious about buying anything til after 30 weeks now anyway.
cant believe its been almost a year since we had Angel! its gone so quickly!!
I just cant wait to hold my little man in my arms and tell him all about her!!

Also, i finally gave in and ordered a doppler!! it arrived today and it is the best £20 i ever spent!!!! we plugged in the earphones and i put it on my tummy and we heard pickle's hearbeat straight away, then he was kickin about and everything. im now resisting the urge to just sit listening to him all day lol :D


----------



## Weege

One more thing..... i cant believe not only am i in double figures, but that on tuesday i go to 3rd trimester!!!
whats that all about?!?!
2nd has just flown by!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Coming right behind you Louise! Now if only i could just relax myself alittle:blush: Friday is double digits and next week is third tri!:wacko: I'm so ready to meet my lil bubs so i can just stop worrying about him/her!


----------



## hakunamatata

WOW lots of team pink here!! Congrats!!

I still can't believe I have to wait until week 22!! I'll be away week 20, and they won't let me schedule it sooner!!

I have my monthly appointment tomorrow.


----------



## amiii

So much pink! Congrats Iamblessed! Do you have any girls already? :D

All the pink on here has affected me, so last night I had a dream I gave birth to a girl. So now I doubt all my "boy feelings". Haha. Le sigh. Six more days :happydance: 

Well whatever it is im just hoping for a healthy baby! Hakuna, thats a long wait, but the time seems to go by so fast. Remember when we all were new, about 4 weeks along. When we were whining that it is dragging. We are almost half way there now! I cant believe it..


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I agree with amii! It really does fly by... I can't even believe I'm already in second tri! What do you think you are having Kristin? Team blue or pink?


----------



## hakunamatata

I've had boy dreams but no dreams lately.

Time really has gone by quickly for a lot of us! Definitely feels good to be in 2nd tri.

My belly is starting to get in the way of stuff. I realized my laptop was just a little bit further away on my lap. I was like, oh yeah, the belly is there. :haha: 

I have my monthly appt in about an hour.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Iamblessed

have a great appointment kristin :) Amiii-I have 3 girls right now so this will be a nice balance. We actually got to see that this is a little girl she was completely spread eagle so there was no missing the 3 lines...lol. Anyway I have loads of girl clothes right now so probably won't be buying alot although I bought a carseat cover that says princess lol. amiii-post us an update when you know what you are having. Kate-sounds like you were having a ball buying clothes. Lil girls clothes are so fun to look at . I love lil boy clothes to but I always love to see pinkie stuff but I am kinda a girly girl myself although growing uo was very far from it...lol. Purplelily I am sure all will go great with your scan:) weege-when I was 37 weeks with ds they did another gender scan because all of a sudden I had doubts and they were like nope there are his b**ls!! LOL. Anyway have a great day to you all and hoping everyone is doing well!!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm an onion!!

I didn't even realise :haha: 

I'm not sure if I just have a lot of gas today but I keep on feeling all these little "bubbles and pops" today, I don't pass wind but it's like the bubbly feeling you get just before you do?
I'm not going to say that I'm starting to feel baby kicking because I know I've got an anterior placenta and I know that'll dull down a lot of the feelings of baby kicking.

What do you girls reckon? What did it feel like to you when you first felt movements?

Oh and I want to share with you girls first (apart from my Mum, she knows) what we've decided to call our baby girl......

From now on, munchkin is known as "baby Jennifer", it's my Mum's name and we have DH's Mum's name as her second name, so she'll be Jennifer Noor Hussain, I know her first name doesn't technically go with her surname but I felt wrong calling her Nathifa which is the Muslim version of Jennifer, I really wanted to name her after my Mum, I wanted to give Mum something back for the years that she's given to me. :blush:

I know, it's soppy but hey, she's my Mum and I love her :blush:

Anyway, Jennifer Noor together mean "Pure light" so they kinda go!

Sorry, I rambled :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Kate the name is beautiful and such a wonderful homage to your mom! <3

The first movement for me was a definite kick!:haha: It felt like someone "flicked" me from the inside! Then it was nothing for like a week:growlmad: Now i def have the bubbles feeling but still can easily confuse it with gas as i now "poof" bad enough to make my dog leave the room:blush::haha: At 17wks it very well may be Jennifer saying hi!!:happydance: My first real noticed movements were between 17-19wks and very random. And YAYAYAYAYAY for onion!lol I'm officially double digits today:happydance:

Hope everyone is well and have a good weekend ahead of them!


----------



## Weege

agreed kate, it is a lovely name!!
And yeah it most probably is baby wriggling around in there!!

I weighed myself this morning.......... just to be prepared for what they tell me i've put on when we go thursday...... i've in total put on 3kg.
i dunno if this is bad or good...... think i'd put on lots more by this point with Angel, but right now i feel like a house!! means it must all be in the bump i guess cos Dan assures me nothing else apart from tummy and boobs are bigger! (god i love that man sometimes :D)
i guess we should start thinking of names soon......
think were gunna wait til this month is over and we've had Angel's birthday, then we can concentrate on pickle. although as a secret only you girls know, we quite like the name Alfie Jack Scrase. we had that as our number 1 boys name when i was pregnant with Angel and we still love it, but i will let you know for definate when we do decide.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for picking names and baby kicks!!

I'm pretty sure it'll be Anthony if it's a boy. I was thinking Gabriella for a girl, but I've also been thinking about Ariana too.


----------



## frisbeemama12

We have picked Connor Michael if its a boy and we cant seem to agree on a girls name so hopefully its a boy hahaha


----------



## purplelilly

we have finally settled on Courtney Lin for a girl but it's always been Nathan Lewis for a boy. I said the same thing that it better be a boy because it took us forever to settle on a girls name (and i still like Olivia better! )


----------



## frisbeemama12

With our DD it was so easy, but having to think of a SECOND girls name is so hard! :haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

Well ladies will do a proper post later as need to head to work in and hour or so... I was completely in shock today to be told we are team :blue: !!!!!!
Everything is absolutely perfect, made a fool of myself as burst into tears with shock and happiness, Adam is over the moon!
Haven't been able to agree on boys names so this should be interesting!!


----------



## amiii

Aaaw congrats Disney! I go in Wednesday and im so nervous and impatient!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats on team blue! It's so exciting now that everyone is finding out! Just over a month until we get to find out! :happydance:


----------



## kaboom

Congrats on team blue :happydance:

Hope everyone's doing ok nothing much is happening with me just been busy with work xx


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats disneybelle!!! Another mamma's boy in the group! I'm so jealous everyone is finding out!!!! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. DH and i spent saturday afternoon in babies'r'us (with the gift certificates from Christmas) and what a day it was!!!lol Men in a store like that is just tooooo funny! But last night was the first night in a long while i didn't dream even once about the being in the hospital with the baby and not having a car seat to bring him home!lmao. We have now got ...........

-stroller
-carseat
-mobile for crib (seemed extremely important to DH:haha:)
-baby monitors
-breast pump & bottles
-wipe warmer
-pack'n'play
-baby k'tan sling carrier
-diaper pail
-TONS of wipes that were on sale (plus i had a coupon:thumbup:)


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is too funny. I also dragged DH along to Babies R us yesterday. :haha: 

We only bought furniture for the nursery as it was on sale for £300 for cotbed/ wardrobe/ changing table! Tried out some prams too, but the choice was limited as we know that we want a 3 wheeler that can go offroad/ I can jog with. Might go for a Phil and Teds one, but not necessarily the one they had there, so that it will work if/when the next LO comes along. Is it sad that I'm planning that far ahead? :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

not at all! We stayed about as neutral as possible (besides being team yellow now,lol) as i'm still hoping i'll be able to talk hubby into #2!:blush:

This is the stroller/carseat combo that we got. DH liked the way this one was built and i liked that it folds flat for an infant!:thumbup:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11537906&prodFindSrc=search


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness I FINALLY found an obgyn/midwife around here!! Totally stinks moving then not knowing if Im pregnant or not and finding out but being in another state at the time!!!! BLEH regardless I have my very first appointment tomorrow!!! YAY!! Hopefully they dont judge me when I tell them Im 11weeks.. :blush:


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh my goodness I FINALLY found an obgyn/midwife around here!! Totally stinks moving then not knowing if Im pregnant or not and finding out but being in another state at the time!!!! BLEH regardless I have my very first appointment tomorrow!!! YAY!! Hopefully they dont judge me when I tell them Im 11weeks.. :blush:

Awe hon, not their job to judge!:hugs: Some women don't even find out until they are 3mths just because they have crazy long cycles. I'm sure when they find out your history they'll understand! good luck hon. I hope they are great & you love them!:thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Christina - sounds like you guys are well stocked!!

Amber - so glad you have an appointment!! FX for you!!

Naomi - congrats on team blue!!

Everyone - :hugs:

AFM - I start part-time work soon!! I am so, so relieved. I'm going to keep my hours up w/ overtime so that I can save more for LO, but once I get ridiculously pregnant, I'll still to my part-time schedule, as well as when LO gets here.

I want to find out what I'm having!! I don't want to wait anymore!


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls! 

So, I dragged a friend into the city with me yesterday to go shopping, I ended up buying a carseat : MaxiCosi
A cot : Takeley Cot
And I decided that I'm definitely getting the iCandy Apple pushchair : iCandy Apple

Omg.....I'm so excited, I don't even get this excited when I go shoe shopping :rofl:

Christina, happy birthday girl!! :hugs:


----------



## Weege

congrats on the team blue!! welcome to the club :happydance:
sounds like everyone has been busy buying stuff......
i havent let myself buy anything yet.... think were waiting til after Angel's birthday on the 31st, before doing anything really, although we have all brand new things from when i was pregnant with her. just cant wait to use it all!!

we've had a rough few weeks. DH has been suffering anxiety and panic attacks really badly. think its because its coming up to the time we had Angel and because im exactly the same amount pregnant think he's worried about history repeating itself. he didnt sleep a single bit last night cos he got himself all worked up.
so i decided just before christmas, that i'd take my 5 weeks holiday for the year in january and then start my maternity leave think its feb 6th so no more work for me :happydance:

Also just figured its tuesday which means im 27 weeks!! 3rd trimester woooo :happydance:

hope ur all ok and good luck for your scans coming up. cant wait to see what you're all having!! i'll write on thursday once we've had the growth scan done and let u know how it goes!!! i'm gunna make them double check pickle is a boy..... been having random dreams that they got it wrong..... even though i know and have always had the feeling he is a boy :D

Ah and i just read the date!! its the 10th!!!! means 3 months exactly to go yayayayayayayay :D:D:D


----------



## purplelilly

Kate --thank you honey! Sounds like you had fun shopping,lol. I made DH put everything together on sunday under the disguise of "I don't want to find out in 3mths that something in these boxes is broken and needs to be returned" but I actually couldn't contain my excitement of baby stuff in the house:blush::haha: Baby shopping is SOOOO addictive! Glad i've got limited $ so it won't get to bad!:blush:

Louise-- I'm so jealous that you're out of work already!lol. If I didn't work with DH i would probably try and be home as soon as possible too! I'm sorry to hear about your OH's panick attacks. They are absolutely TERRIBLE to deal with! This time last year my doc actually put me on med for the first time because i kept having them. It can be very scary and totally overwhelming! Try and keep that man busy and remind him of how great it's gonna be when his lil boy gets here. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers to get thru this tough time.:hugs: And HUGE CONGRATS on 3rd trimester:happydance: I can't believe i'll be there next week, seems surreal!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh you ladies are making me re-live my pregnancy with my DD 4 years ago! Just remembering all the excitement and registering with the DH. Its kindof odd seeing all you guys entering your third trimester when Im almost into my second! I feel so far behind :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Louise- hope your DH can relax soon! I'm sure everything will be just fine!

Kate- we are getting the iCandy apple too! The jogger version. It's so lovely to push and will be great that it can convert to a two seater later on! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

There's still some of us with you in 2nd tri Amber :hugs: Feels like I've got ages before I get into 3rd!

Beth, I only chose the stroller in the Apple because if I really want the jogger then I can buy the part (it's about £50) to convert the two front wheels into a single one.
I have to admit, the conversion to a two seater was also a consideration for me, I'd love to have at least two children (yes, I know I'm saying that before I go through labour :haha:) and fairly close in age, there's only 13 months between me and my younger sister and I'd love for my child to have the closeness that me and my sister share.

I've had a bit of a humbling day today, I've been with my friend to the grave of her two conjoined baby girls (they died at only a day old) They would be seven this year and we spent the day tidying up their grave and giving it all a fresh coat of paint and renewing the stones etc.
She's going to be my birthing partner and is so excited for me with my pregnancy and being at the girls grave today made me realise exactly how strong a person she is to be this excited for me and yet have gone through something so awful herself.
It just made me realise exactly how much of a friend she is to me.....Sorry, soppy hormones are in effect tonight! :cry:


----------



## amiii

BOY!! 

I am so happy about our little man! My feeling was right. Dont get me wrong, I really didnt care, as long as bub was healthy. But now that we know it is a HE it feels totally different. 

He was kicking and waving on to mum and dad! And you could clearly see it was a boy haha. Everything is great and he is measuring right on time.

I couldnt be happier! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-11 11.04.59.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticStar

Awww Amiii he's beautiful! :D

I know what you mean about the feeling different when you know whether they're boys or girls, personally I think you can bond even more with them once you know the gender.


----------



## amiii

Thanks Kate! I felt like a total wimp cause I cried a little bit! The feeling is incredible! We got to see him on a big screen and it was all very clear. Yay for technology! :happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

At least you had a normal reaction, I believe I turned round to my DH and said "Phew, I'm pregnant and not just fat" :dohh:

Big congratulations on team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Woohoo! Congrats on team blue! Who finds out next???


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have an ultrasound today but I dont get to find out until later I think. Oh well.. Im just excited to see little bump again!! She couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler yesterday but she said she wasnt worried about it since I had a perfect scan at 9 weeks... Im hoping everything is still ok...


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> I have an ultrasound today but I dont get to find out until later I think. Oh well.. Im just excited to see little bump again!! She couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler yesterday but she said she wasnt worried about it since I had a perfect scan at 9 weeks... Im hoping everything is still ok...

I'm betting everything is perfect honey! Hope the day doesn't go too slow for you! Actually this morning i wanted to hear nuglet's hb so i took out my doppler and after a slight panick attack of not being able to find it (at no point did i find it by the way) I got a MASSIVE kick to the doppler:haha: Lil bugger's got attitude already:rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

congrats amii on team blue! Just seeing them again is always so wonderful, makes it so very real! I think it's pretty even on here now with pinks & blues!


----------



## amiii

@Kate haha i swear that could have been me saying that cause I barely have a bump but I was too excited that the only thing I knew was to weep haha.

@frisbee Everything will be great youll see. Im 19 weeks tomorrow and sometimes I cant find it and freak out. Most of the dopplers work best in 2nd/3rd tri. Good luck! :D

@purple thanks hun! are you still team yellow?


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> @Kate haha i swear that could have been me saying that cause I barely have a bump but I was too excited that the only thing I knew was to weep haha.
> 
> @frisbee Everything will be great youll see. Im 19 weeks tomorrow and sometimes I cant find it and freak out. Most of the dopplers work best in 2nd/3rd tri. Good luck! :D
> 
> @purple thanks hun! are you still team yellow?

yeah still team yellow for now but we'll see after my scan on the 30th!:blush: They won't be looking for the gender but i'm not looking away either:haha: I reallllllyyyyyy want to know especially as it gets closer now, we both are so convinced it's gonna be a boy i think i'll feel bad if bubs is a girl:nope: I know i shoundn't have but i even made a $6 gamble and bought a short sleeve jumper that says "daddy's lil stuntman" on Sunday, showed DH and he even teared up over it :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh I'm so excited! They moved my due date up to the 24th or 25th because bump is measuring exactly 12 weeks! Heart rate was 158 and I got to hear it!! Yay!


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh I'm so excited! They moved my due date up to the 24th or 25th because bump is measuring exactly 12 weeks! Heart rate was 158 and I got to hear it!! Yay!

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:Enjoy it hon! You deserve it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Such fab news! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

Congrats frisbeemamma!!!
Yay amii for team :blue: we are having boys together!!


----------



## Weege

wow seems lots of boys are arriving in the group :D yay!!!
congrats amii :D
and amber thats amazing news!! 12 weeks is AWESOME :happydance:

christina, i really wanna know what ur having!! i dunno how u have managed to hold off peeking in that envelope!!! i'd have looked within 10 mins of having it lol!

im double checking at the scan tomorrow that pickle is definately a boy tho lol.
strange dreams are doing my head in!! although i did also dream my sister was pregnant again and she's only just had charlie 3 months ago lol.
she assured me that it wont be happening any time in the next century lol.
cant wait to see my little man wriggling around again tomorrow!!

and good news. dan managed to sleep last night and seems a whole lot better today!! and he had a dream about pickle being born and we called him Alfie, so think thats the name were gunna go with :happydance: im so glad even if it was a dream that he's had a positive thought about this pregnancy :D:D:D


----------



## purplelilly

Louise sooooo happy to hear that OH's doing better, even if just for now. One day at a time with that stuff! I found that the connection was SOOOO much more for DH once we decided on names, hopefully it's the same for you two!

p.s. I'm not joking i'm definitely looking at my scan on th 30th! It's the only thing keeping me from overly stressing about the scan! (but i promised myself i won't ask, if s/he wants to show me the goods then it was just ment to be. lol)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank you ladies!!! want a picture??? Of course you do!! because thats how excited I am :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 2.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! want a picture??? Of course you do!! because thats how excited I am :haha:

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Weege

awwwww amber very cute!!!

ok so here it is as promised ages ago but didnt get round to it. 
my pickle (or should i say whale of a bump!!!:blush:) 27+1



My little man is huge!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> awwwww amber very cute!!!
> 
> ok so here it is as promised ages ago but didnt get round to it.
> my pickle (or should i say whale of a bump!!!:blush:) 27+1
> 
> View attachment 323671
> 
> 
> My little man is huge!!!

louise you look beautiful! NO WHALE!


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the bump and u/s pics!!


----------



## amiii

disneybelle25 said:


> Congrats frisbeemamma!!!
> Yay amii for team :blue: we are having boys together!!

Yaaay congrats to you too! :D :hugs:


----------



## amiii

And im with hakuna, loving all the bumps and us pics. Beautiful! :D


----------



## Weege

Ok so were back!!
its official!!! PICKLE IS AMAZING :D:D:D :happydance:

He is measuring right on and estimated at weighing 2lb 8oz!! 
Iron levels for me have gone back up to normal range and blood pressure is staying stable so no pills for me yet!!! :happydance:

The scan was amazing and he's so much bigger now!! he kept kicking the sonogrophers thing she was scanning him with lol.
so happy right now :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wonderful news!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah thats wonderful news!! Can i just ask whether you were having an extra scan or whether there is another scan after the 20 week one??I'm a bit disappointed that I wont get to see Noodle again but haven't been told about any other scans that take place


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats Louise! My lil bugger kicks the wand too (for the u/s & the doppler, lol) Did Dan get to go with you?

Naomi-- I think it depends on where you live and you particular situation. Here (U.S.) you generally don't get another after the anamoly scan at 20wks unless there is a medical history that warrents it (because of Angel i would assume?) or they see something at the 20wk scan. That is why i have another scan at 29wks. Although a friend of mine had another scheduled at 37wks because they thought the baby was going to be big and wanted to check (she went into labor the day before the scan and had a 7pound baby) You may get another chance to see noodle but it's still a good thing if don't:thumbup:


----------



## Weege

disneybelle25 said:


> Ah thats wonderful news!! Can i just ask whether you were having an extra scan or whether there is another scan after the 20 week one??I'm a bit disappointed that I wont get to see Noodle again but haven't been told about any other scans that take place


Yeah i have to have extra scans to check the growth of the baby. usually you just get the 12 and 20 week ones unless there's complications then you may get more.
I have grwoth scans as in Jan last year, i had a severe eclamptic fit and lost my baby girl due to it. When she was born, they said she was measuring about 2 weeks smaller so that this could have been a sign if i'd been scanned again that things werent going quite right.
so this time, they are doing the growth scans to check that pickle is growing right and just keeping a really close eye on him and me as i theoretically shouldnt be here now with my blood pressure reaching 211/175.

sorry if reading that upsets anyone but thats not my intention, just replying to why i had more scans. we get to have another growth scan in 3 weeks as then i will be 30 weeks and this is when i had my baby last year, so for piece of mind they'll do one then, then continue with them every 3-4 weeks until pickle arrives :D

but if anyone wants to know more about what happened you can ask, it doesnt upset me talking about Angel, it just makes it real and i love that i had this perfect little girl:)


----------



## Weege

yeah christina Dan did come and he was amazing!!
i was sat there panicking waiting to go in and he managed to keep me calm through the whole thing! :D


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> yeah christina Dan did come and he was amazing!!
> i was sat there panicking waiting to go in and he managed to keep me calm through the whole thing! :D

That's great (for both of you!) It should help ease his worries for awhile seeing your sqiurmy lil man!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah sorry hun i didnt mean to pry. Its really good they are keeping a close eye on your little pickle!! Thanks for being so honest hun!


----------



## frisbeemama12

So happy things are going well Louise!! Last year was quite a year.. I hope it NEVER repeats!!!! well.. exception being getting pregnant!! :haha: 
random question.. how do you make that "spoiler" section in your signature? Im getting too ticker crazy!


----------



## Weege

Ah naomi dont be silly, you werent prying at all. i'd wanna know too if i got extra scans if someone else did cos its so exciting seeing the little one on a screen!!
like i said it doesnt bother me at all talkin about what we went through.... although from what people have said, i think i must be pretty strong to have the outlook i do on it all.
i didnt wanna say about it too much before cos i dont wanna be like the doom and gloom of it all when its such an exciting and scary time for everyone. i just think im so lucky to be having my little man and its somehow Angel helping her little brother cos if it wasnt for her, they wouldnt be checking me this much, im grateful for that :D

and yeah Amber, it was quite a year!! dh told me last night, do you realise in the last year u have been pregnant 3 different times! i was like oh god yeah, think i'll give my body a reast for a while once pickle arrives!!! but yeah gettin pregnant aagain was the highlight of the year, oh and getting married :D

um i didnt know i had that spoiler thing...... i'll have a look and see if there's somethin in my signature thing that says about it and let u know xx


----------



## disneybelle25

under edit signature there is a smiley face with a black strip across his eyes. I think I remember just clicking on that and it put a spoiler around the whole thing


----------



## hakunamatata

That's good to know that in the U.S. you usually get 2 scans. I wasn't sure what to expect.

I still don't want to have to week 22!! :brat:


----------



## CelticStar

I'm a sweet potato!!!!

Does anyone else feel like it was just yesterday that you were dying to get to be an olive etc? Time has just flown by!

I bought even more pink things today :dohh: I think I have a new addiction :haha: 

I'm so happy that everyone is progressing as they should, I'm so happy so I want everyone else to be happy, does that even make sense? 
Sorry, I'm proper buzzing today, I don't know why, I think I'm going to make a nice mug of hot chocolate and go to bed before I bounce off the walls :rofl:

Sorry :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy sweet potato week!


----------



## hakunamatata

ps can't wait to see pics of the 4d scan when you get that done!


----------



## CelticStar

I can't believe how close the 4D scan is! Nine weeks! Just nine!


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting!!

I'll be a mango in a few days. I actually ate one last night :haha: I held it in my hand as I was peeling it and thought, "WOW the baby is getting big!!"


----------



## frisbeemama12

awwww Kate!! thats exciting! 9 weeks!! I feel so far behind! Im only a plum! I hope you ladies stick around after your lil ones are born so I can still have the wonderful support from you guys before mine is due!


----------



## CelticStar

I reckon once we've had our babies, we'll have to have a baby buddy group!

I don't want our group to finish just because we're not pregnant any more!


----------



## purplelilly

I think we can stick it out!lol Time has flown by! It seems so strange cuz when you get your bfp 9mths feels like a lifetime and now i look back and can't believe it..... I go into 3rd trimester tomarrow :wacko:

Kate I hope you got some sleep lol. Don't worry we wont hold your excitement against you! Right now is the fun parts of pregnancy, 2nd tri, still have energy and all the good news that comes! I'm alittle worried about third tri aches & pains along with that "L" word sneaking up on me LLLAAAABBBBOOORRRRR :haha:


----------



## kaboom

hey ladies glad to see everyone's well :flower:

amiii - great pic hun congrats on team blue xx

amber - congrats on your scan your piccies so cute :)

louise - glad your oh is feeling better thats a lovely name you've picked. loving the bump :thumbup:

I got my scan appointment through for the 26th so cant wait :happydance:


----------



## amiii

Im with Kate, we will be needing a baby buddy group! :D Im all in :).


----------



## disneybelle25

O yes count me in for the baby buddy group!! Although seems like a lifetime before this little man arrives!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Definitely!! We will continue with a parenting group!!


----------



## Weege

yeah count me in too.
apparetly in he actual baby club group on here they're really nasty and some woman goes around and tells practically everyone that asks for help on anything that they're basically a bad mother for thinking it, or not knowing it!
so yeah im all for our own lil group :D


----------



## CelticStar

I just wish we all lived near each other and then we could actually meet up! Damn that big pond! :haha:

My carrycot arrived today :happydance: I got the iCandy Apple seeing as that's the pram I'm going for, I feel dead cheeky though, I only paid £50 for it (they're £165 new) and this one looks as if it's barely been used, couple of marks on the lining but I've got that washing now, I don't know if I should offer some more money for it? Does that sound stupid? I know the seller (a girl on here) asked for £50 but it really is in fantastic condition...What do I do?

I'm going to take photo's later on of everything that I've got so far, I can't believe I still have 22 weeks to go :rofl:

Eta : I'd much rather come to you girls for advice and support when LO is here, I value your opinions over strangers anyway!


----------



## purplelilly

I think when enough of us have our babies they'll just move this thread over to the parenting section anyways? (like when they moved us off the forum to Pregnancy buddies) I totally want to stay together! We've got a good mix of first time moms and mom pro's in here and nobody is judgmental! May i say we are an awesome group :D

Kate -- I totally feel where you're coming from! If it's in that great of condition I would probably split the "new" price in half and send her the difference. That way you're still getting a great deal and i'm sure she will appreciate it too!

I hope everyone has a great weekend ahead of them. My DH is tearing out the kitchen floor this weekend and on monday we have a friend coming in to put the new one down :happydance: After that DH has to build the new island in the kitchen and install the appliances, alittle more trim work and then we're done!!!! He's already planning that after the kitchen is done, re-finishing the bassinet that he was put in as a baby for our lil one!!:cloud9:
He finally confessed to me today that he's barely slept in weeks because he keeps having baby nightmares. I feel so bad that he's that scared of "messing up our kid." I'm not quite sure how to handle it to make him feel better other than talk about it as much as possible :shrug:

On brighter news today is ............. THIRD TRIMESTER for me :happydance::happydance: and 2wks until i get to see the lil nuglet again! I will feel SOOO much better when i know more about this band and know lil Cad is growing well in there. (even though this morning i woke up to a belly case of hicups:cloud9:)

Sorry so long this morning!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats on third trimester Christina!!


----------



## disneybelle25

ahh christina, congrats on the third trimester!!! how exciting!


----------



## amiii

Yaay for third trimester! :happydance: Congrats! Cant wait to be there myself :)


----------



## disneybelle25

amii I wonder if our little boys will have the same birthday as we are only 2 days apart!! Wouldn't that be funny!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats on 3rd tri! :happydance: 

Yeah... Don't want to be apart of any judgy parenting forums. :growlmad: who needs someone else to question their parenting techniques when we all have enough insecurities about that anyways? Seriously... If anyone says hey have it all figured out, my guess is tht they are full of crap! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Exactly!! ^^

I'm a mango tomorrow!


----------



## purplelilly

thank you ladies! It's exciting yet still scary. It feels like just last week we were all talking about becoming appleseeds:haha: I'll probably shoot myself in the foot for saying this but i kinda hope 3rd tri doesn't go that fast:blush: Feeling like there is so much to do still:wacko:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant believe someone would be that conceited to sit there and say "my parenting is better than yours" HOW RuDE! :growlmad: You are the absolute best mom for YOUR child and I am the ABSOLUTE BEST mom for MY child.. grr.. I hate judgmental parents! ANYWAY... Yay on 3rd Tri!!!
I feel SOOOO FAR behind! With my DD I have been told over and over that I was being a great mom but theres so many times where I simply FREAKED thinking I was doing the complete wrong thing and not going to be a good mom for her.. :/ now heading into the 2nd tri (officially!) Im starting to worry again that maybe I wont be a great mom with two.. what if I get overwhelmed?!? :wacko: BUT then I remember that I have friends and family who would love to hold and play with my children and give me a break if I ever need one. 
and Christina, My DH had those thoughts too, that he wasnt good enough to be a father and he was worried he wouldnt do the job well.. lo and behold our DD is so excited when he gets home because hes her own personal jungle gym! :haha: 
WOW sorry its so long!! :blush:


----------



## Weege

yay christina!!!
i'm not in 3rd tri on my own any more......
although looking on the 3rd tri forum, its quite scary..... all about giving birth and scary bit like that!! guess were almost there!!! :happydance:
i cant wait to meet my little pickle :D


----------



## Weege

hope everyone has had a good weekend.
i've got my glucose test tomorrow and im not looking forward to it at all.
i keep thinking what if im sick when i drink it! im not too great at anything other than bran flakes in the morning. my test is at 8.45am!!

random and maybe too much info but pickles head is so low down it almost feels like he might fall out lol. he's been like it since i woke up this morning.


----------



## purplelilly

Let us know how it goes & good luck! I have my glucose test 1 week from tomarrow
Will keep you in mind hopefully pickle helps you thru it!


----------



## purplelilly

purplelilly said:


> Let us know how it goes & good luck! I have my glucose test 1 week from tomarrow
> Will keep you in mind hopefully pickle helps you thru it!

My lil bubba has been really low for awhile now:shrug:
Guess they're just testing the waters :)


----------



## hakunamatata

When did you guys feel kicking? I haven't felt anything yet :shrug:


----------



## amiii

Hakuna I just started to feel kicks. Not strong at all, and first I doubted it was kicks but now I think thats what it is. Give it some time tho, everything takes longer time for us first time moms :D


----------



## Weege

ok so im back now!!
went in and she did all my bloods plus the ones for the test. she said well seeings i got a needle in ur arm anyway we may aswell do them all. 
so that got done and then came the lovely drink :sick:
omg it was so disgusting!! i had the plan in my head to just down the drink and get it over with, it was so thick i couldnt lol. but she was shocked i did it so quickly!! 
then came home for 2 hours and then went back to have another tube of blood taken out, taking the total tubes of blood to 5 for the day!!

but im so glad its all done with now!! hopefully it will all come back that its ok :D


----------



## purplelilly

Kristin-- I got my first kick/flick at around 18wks but then really nothing again (that i knew def wasn't gas:blush:) until 20wks or so? They say it's very common for first time moms to not feel anything till after 20wks because you don't know what you're looking for. Don't worry honey it will come! It always seems like your the last one on bnb after all the "kicking at 14wks" stories, but most those ladies have a few lil ones at home already (and some are just cooing over a fart but don't know it:haha:)

Louise-- glad to hear it all went well for you at the doc. I know the last time i had blood taken they took 6 viles!!!:wacko: The tech just laughed at me when i told her "my body made it for a reason so if she could leave alittle for me i would appreciate it!":haha: I go for my test next monday at 8am but they don't let us leave, you have to drink the stuff then sit there for 1 hour! Thankfully my closest friend is coming to keep me company so i don't die of boredom,lol.

As for me, the weekend was pretty uneventful. The guys tore up my kitchen floor on saturday, so sunday was spent cleaning, grocery shopping and alittle relaxing. Today they install our new floor :happydance: Hopefully it all goes well. This morning i got on the scale (STUPID!) but i just don't want any suprises at my appt on 1/30! Well i've put on 4lbs since 12/30 and was aiming to not gain any weight this month so back on the treadmill for me!:nope: If i stay at the same weight in January then i'll be back on schedule for weight gain since December was a BAD mth for me:blush:

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Talk about bad weight gain month...I gained like 11 pounds from months 1-4 :blush: ...granted, it was over the holidays...but STILL!! So...since we've been back I've been going for a walk every day on my lunch break and trying to just eat my 2000 calories a day and not over do it! Luckily I haven't gained any for the last couple of weeks...and if I can just hold steady another week or so...I should be on track.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness I dont even want to look at the scale right now.. Im still not showing yet.. isnt that supposed to be odd since I already have 1 child? Are you not supposed to show faster after the first one? hmmm..oh well! Ill count my blessings that I dont have to deal with the stretch marks yet.. Im sure they are coming :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Talk about bad weight gain month...I gained like 11 pounds from months 1-4 :blush: ...granted, it was over the holidays...but STILL!! So...since we've been back I've been going for a walk every day on my lunch break and trying to just eat my 2000 calories a day and not over do it! Luckily I haven't gained any for the last couple of weeks...and if I can just hold steady another week or so...I should be on track.

HAHAHAHA Beth i gained 11 lbs LAST MONTH!!:wacko::blush: So now i'm 27wks and have already gained 25lbs! Although i don't look like i've gained a ton I (and my doc) want to keep it in check. Now if only someone would let DH know as he keeps stuffing food infront of me saying "Nacourt needs this":dohh: It doesn't help that now that my kitchen is a complete mess i have nothing left to cook with but an oven that 1/2 works, a toaster, and a microwave! I filled the house yesterday with alot of fruits to try and combat the amount of take-out thats in my house!lol


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh my goodness I dont even want to look at the scale right now.. Im still not showing yet.. isnt that supposed to be odd since I already have 1 child? Are you not supposed to show faster after the first one? hmmm..oh well! Ill count my blessings that I dont have to deal with the stretch marks yet.. Im sure they are coming :wacko:

amber i've actually seen some bump pics in second trimester with 2nd & 3rd time moms 1/2 the size of my belly! I think everyone is different as is every pregnancy too! Your lil one is measuring fine so you're lucky to not have to deal with a bump quite yet!lol


----------



## CelticStar

I daren't step on any scales because I'll break them :haha:


----------



## Weege

haha im scared of scales too lol.

kristin, i felt movements quite early on this time (about 14 weeks) and actual kicks from about 18 weeks but its my 2nd baby so you feel it sooner. i think with Angel, i first felt kicks about 22-23 weeks. dont worry, they will come soon enough, and mine are mostly all night long. not so good for the sleep side of things lol :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh that was my most favorite part of being pregnant with my DD.. I LOVED feeling her move and (later in third tri) WATCHING her move!! it was so awesome.. I cant wait for that to start!


----------



## disneybelle25

I'm just starting to feel movements, more frequent in the evening but its really only been the past day or so Ive been sure its not wind lol!! :blush:
As for putting weight on, I thought I'd put on loads but went to the doctors on Friday and I haven't put ANY on yet!!!! I must have lost it through the sickness and now back up to where I started! but then my bump isn't that impressive so maybe thats why!


----------



## amiii

Disney yeah our boys could share birthday! That would be exciting :D!

Yesterday I felt my first kick to the bladder. I almost peed my pants. My bump is also getting very very noticeable. It changes in size tho haha. In the mornings it tends to be on the smaller side and towards the night I feel huge!

Ill try to take a picture and post it. 

So ladies hows the shopping going? :D I have just bought some small things but I think ill slowly start buying diapers and other stuff :D.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I was so shocked at the small size of my DD that Im really not buying much in the clothing area until we know how big this lo will be. Our DD was perfectly full term but she was so small that she only fit in premie clothes for a month!!!


----------



## amiii

Frisbee Im worrying about that too! I dont know if I should buy newborn or a little bit bigger or who knows maybe like you said preemie clothes. 

Also how many packs of diapers is enough but not too many? :dohh:


----------



## purplelilly

i'm moving over to diapers now too (although there seems to be ALOT of 0-3mth clothes!) DH was 8lbs and i was 7.5lbs but the band may cause bubs to be a little peanut. I'm waiting until my next scan to really buy much in the newborn size. Right now all i have is some onsies and a going home outfit just incase s/he is that small.


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> Frisbee Im worrying about that too! I dont know if I should buy newborn or a little bit bigger or who knows maybe like you said preemie clothes.
> 
> Also how many packs of diapers is enough but not too many? :dohh:

my friend who's baby is now 3mths told me not too go too crazy on the newborn sizes but to make sure to keep the receipts. Most stores around here will let you exchange them for the larger sizes if needed!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Once my DD started her routine and eating well she grew soooo fast, she wasnt in newborn clothes but MAYBE a month! lucky for me she was born in DEAD SUMMER so I just put her in onesies most days if we didnt go anywhere :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh girls!! Ive had the most fun idea for surprising the extended family with the gender! Mine and DHs families live about 4 minutes from each other so it would be easy to do, but I had an idea that we get them all together and make however many cupcakes (one for each member who comes) and have them ALL be chocolate.. except 1. Then frost every single one of them with either pink or blue frosting, then whichever cupcake is not chocolate (probably vanilla) that color frosting is the gender! I thought it was such a fun idea! I hope it works out!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is such acute idea! Now I want some cupcakes...


----------



## Weege

amber thats an awesome idea!!!
wish we had done something fun. we just told everyone and it was quite disappointing cos they were all like yeah i told u it would be a boy. i was like i bloody knew it was from the start!! lol

it seems no1 is really that interested about this baby really. im sure they are in their own way, but it seems like they are just all expecting me to fail and something happen to the baby just because of what happened to Angel which is something im really struggling with at the moment. no1 asks how im feeling or anything about the baby. then everyone says oh im not buying anything for the baby til he's here cos last time i bought u stuff for christmas and look how that turned out.
i know they dont mean it in a horrible way but it just makes me feel like shit like they are expecting something to go wrong.
now i dont even want anyone to see or hold the baby apart from me, dan and my sister. she's the only one who asks how i am and how her nephew is doing.

sorry for the rant :blush:
think im just a bit hormonal and that, what with it on ly being 2 weeks til Angel would be 1 year old :(


----------



## amiii

purplelilly said:


> amiii said:
> 
> 
> Frisbee Im worrying about that too! I dont know if I should buy newborn or a little bit bigger or who knows maybe like you said preemie clothes.
> 
> Also how many packs of diapers is enough but not too many? :dohh:
> 
> my friend who's baby is now 3mths told me not too go too crazy on the newborn sizes but to make sure to keep the receipts. Most stores around here will let you exchange them for the larger sizes if needed!Click to expand...

Thanks thats a great idea! Next time I go shopping ill ask if they will return them for another size :D!


----------



## kaboom

Weege said:


> it seems no1 is really that interested about this baby really. im sure they are in their own way, but it seems like they are just all expecting me to fail and something happen to the baby just because of what happened to Angel which is something im really struggling with at the moment. no1 asks how im feeling or anything about the baby. then everyone says oh im not buying anything for the baby til he's here cos last time i bought u stuff for christmas and look how that turned out.
> i know they dont mean it in a horrible way but it just makes me feel like shit like they are expecting something to go wrong.
> now i dont even want anyone to see or hold the baby apart from me, dan and my sister. she's the only one who asks how i am and how her nephew is doing.(

Sorry people are being insensitive hun ive had a few things like that too. My mum's told me that she's not going to start any knitting yet just in case and I even got 'so this one's holding on then ? For Now !' :growlmad:


----------



## disneybelle25

Weege said:


> amber thats an awesome idea!!!
> wish we had done something fun. we just told everyone and it was quite disappointing cos they were all like yeah i told u it would be a boy. i was like i bloody knew it was from the start!! lol
> 
> it seems no1 is really that interested about this baby really. im sure they are in their own way, but it seems like they are just all expecting me to fail and something happen to the baby just because of what happened to Angel which is something im really struggling with at the moment. no1 asks how im feeling or anything about the baby. then everyone says oh im not buying anything for the baby til he's here cos last time i bought u stuff for christmas and look how that turned out.
> i know they dont mean it in a horrible way but it just makes me feel like shit like they are expecting something to go wrong.
> now i dont even want anyone to see or hold the baby apart from me, dan and my sister. she's the only one who asks how i am and how her nephew is doing.
> 
> sorry for the rant :blush:
> think im just a bit hormonal and that, what with it on ly being 2 weeks til Angel would be 1 year old :(

So sorry hun that people are being insensitive. Some people really just open their mouths before they engage their brain (I've had a day with management being that way). It must be emotional for you at the moment anyway, I'm sure they don't mean it the way they say it but I totally understand your frustration!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Ugh! I can't believe people would say those kind of things! Even if they are "just kidding"... Either way, the death of a angel baby is never something that should be rubbed in a mother's face like that! :growlmad:


----------



## purplelilly

Louise i'm so sorry honey. No one should have to deal with statements like that! I'm sure some of your family just stays alittle guarded knowing how sensitive a subject it is especially right now. :hugs: Maybe next mth everyone will start showing more interest! No matter what you have Dan, your sis, and US :D We cant wait to see your lil man!!:flower:


----------



## Weege

awww you guys just actually made me cry!! (see hormonal or what!!!)

thank you for being there for me. i really do appreciate the kind words :hugs:

i cant wait to show u all my little man when he gets here!!
i find myself lately wondering if he'll look anything like Angel. She had Dan's mouth and nose and my eyes and hair! :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so sorry no one seems interested Louise, :( when they say things like that dont brush it off, simply say "hey.. that hurts.. you know that right?" at least thats my personality, I never take any crap from people :haha: I cant WAIT to see the little guy! I desperately wish we have a son at some point because I cant wait to dress him up in tiny suits and sweater vests!! they are so cute!!! If I lived near you thats what I would be getting you :haha:


----------



## amiii

Good morning, how is everybody feeling today? I am celebrating 20 weeks today, the half way mark. Yaaaay :happydance:!

Louise, dont let the Negative Nancies bring you down. We are here and we are super excited for you! :D :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for 20 weeks Amina!! I'm almost there myself, can't wait! :dance:

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## CelticStar

I'm so jealous that you're at the halfway mark already Amiii!

I'm 19 wks today and last night my best friend felt my baby move! I wasn't sure so got her to feel my bump and her hand was getting kicked all over the place :cloud9:

So much for an anterior placenta dulling the movement....Is this really early to feel kicks from the outside? 

I think I'm going to enrol her in Karate classes already seeing as she seems to love kicking so much :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh yay Kate! thats awesome!! I cant wait till I feel some movements!


----------



## purplelilly

YAYAYAYAYAYAY FOR HALFWAY! Everyone is sneaking right up on it:happydance:! 
Don't worry Amber you'll be gettin kicked in no time!lol:thumbup:

As for me, They unfortunately cancelled my appt at the dentist again today:growlmad: This is now the 5th time, but thankfully the tooth isn't too awefully painful anymore but i think if it starts making me crazy again i'll just search for a different dentist. Seems no one around here wants to work on a preggo though :nope: On the bright side i actually got to play with Cad this morning lol:happydance: After my morning orange juice my belly was moving in all sorts of crazy shapes so........ i decided to poke it :blush: and S/HE POKED BACK!!!! I'm still smiling! S/he did it 4x before changing positions (just as i got my camera out,lol)


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeek! Super lame they keep canceling on you!

I had OJ this morning and nada... I wanna feel some pokes!!


----------



## Weege

yay for the kicks :happydance:

had my 28 week mw appointment today and all is just as it should be. bump is measuring just under 29 which is right on :D:D:D
heartbeat is all good and blood pressure still behaving itself :happydance:

pickle decided to kick for about 3 hours last night. it started about 9pm when i settled for one born every minute (and started eating haribo sweets lol) he carried on til well past midnight, then i fell asleep. i woke up at 3.30am for a wee and he was off kicking again!! its awesome! he seems to have gone up a gear in the kicking side of things :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for a great appointment!!

I want to get kicked like now :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

:ninja:fingers crossed for you Kristin!:football:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh Louise thats so awesome!! I cant wait until I get that big belly, my favorite thing with my DD was to just WATCH her move! I was pretty small when I was pregnant with her so I was ALL belly! It was so amazing to just watch her roll over or move her little hands and feet across my front :) Im desperately hoping they are wrong and that I dont have an anterior placenta so that I can see it again. I LOVED that trimester!


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh Louise thats so awesome!! I cant wait until I get that big belly, my favorite thing with my DD was to just WATCH her move! I was pretty small when I was pregnant with her so I was ALL belly! It was so amazing to just watch her roll over or move her little hands and feet across my front :) Im desperately hoping they are wrong and that I dont have an anterior placenta so that I can see it again. I LOVED that trimester!

even if you do the placenta can move so i wouldn't stress it hon!:thumbup: I find watching my belly move soooo cooool but i think DH is gonna find it alittle "Alien-ish":haha: So far s/he hasn't cooperated for him to see!


----------



## amiii

Thanks ladies! And heres my 20 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-19 21.17.51.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Weege

awww beautiful bump :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

what a beautiful bump!! Im not even showing yet.. I cant wait :)


----------



## purplelilly

Wow! great bump for 20wks hon! I look about the same now at 28wks!


----------



## hakunamatata

Beautiful bump Amina!!

I felt fluttering near my left rib cage this morning!!


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Beautiful bump Amina!!
> 
> I felt fluttering near my left rib cage this morning!!

:bunny::bunny:yayayayayay:bunny::bunny:


----------



## amiii

Thanks ladies! Oh yaaaay for flutters, thats great!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How exciting! I think I have felt the baby moving the last few days, but it's still kind of hard to tell! :shrug:


----------



## kaboom

Amii - yeah for 20 weeks love your bump xx

Louise - congrats for a good appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

ok ladies, so this is probably gunna be the scariest week of my life!! this is the week it all started to go wrong last year. hmmmm im not quite sure what to do or think really. just praying my little pickle stays all safe in there!! next tuesday will be Angel's 1st birthday, then after that im all in new territory so i wont have a clue whats going on lol.

but 29 weeks today :D thankful for small milestones right now :D
hope you're all well xx


----------



## purplelilly

Louise everything is going to be wonderful for you guys & the next 11wks are going to be filled with happy tears! Angel has wrapped her arms around all 3 of you! Although tuesday will be hard, the doctors are keeping a close eye on you and Angel has made sure those things didn't happen again anyway :hugs: We are here for you whenever you like to talk/vent :hugs: Hold close to Dan & you'll both get thru this wonderfully!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:hugs: Louise! Angel is looking out for you, so everything will be fine! We'll all be thinking of you next Tuesday.


----------



## frisbeemama12

You will be in my thoughts ALL week!! Im sure all will be fine :) This is an entirely different pregnancy and Angel is making sure her little sibling will be safe :) :hugs:


----------



## Weege

thank you ladies :D


----------



## amiii

Hi ladies! I hope you are all doing well..

Im not doing so good, just found out one of my friends who was 27 weeks pregnant lost her baby. I am completly devastated and heartbroken for her and her family. :cry:


----------



## kaboom

amiii - Oh no hun thats terrible news im so sorry ((hugs))

Had my 20 week scan today baby's doing well and is measuring 2 - 3 days ahead. We're going team yellow but im sure I seen a winkie when they measured the legs ? Only problem is the placenta is lying low and is anterior so I need to get another scan at 32 weeks. So hope I don't need a c-section thats my worst fear :cry:

Here's a piccie : 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/th_201.jpg


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh amina thats always so hard regardless of who it happens to :( My thoughts are on your friend through this really hard time.
Claire I hope you dont have to have a csection! Will they be able to let you have a normal vaginal birth if the placenta is away from the cervix?


----------



## kaboom

They never told me much today as I was only seen by a sonographer but from what I can find out through google it needs to be at least 5 cm's away from the cervix ? I've got the midwife in 2 weeks so ill need to ask then. If you look at the picture you can see a white bit just under the babies bum thats the placenta there so it looks like its pretty low down. Im not sure if thats maybe why ive been spotting ?

Hopefully by the time I go for my next scan's its moved up [-o&lt;


----------



## purplelilly

amii-- so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: pregn emotions only make those unfortunate things even worse to hear. Chin up hon.

Claire i've heard many times in here that as you progress and grow that the placenta will move so fx yours works it's way up! I'm sure that's why they'll scan you again at 32wks. I wouldn't worry about it, your gonna be fine :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

thanks hun yeah the scan is to see if its moved up and then they'll decide what to do from there. I read somewhere that 90 % move up so fx


----------



## CelticStar

Louise, how you doing chick?

Amiii I'm so sorry for your friend :hugs: 

Claire, I got told at 16 weeks that I had an anterior placenta and that it would dull any movement from the baby kicking (I know it's not the same) but I think my placenta moved soon after that as I felt kicks at 18 weeks and at 19 weeks my best friend felt kicks from the outside.
Here's hoping everything goes just the way you want it to :hugs: And! How cute is baby looking in that scan picture? I can't wait to see my little one again!

I'm officially halfway today :happydance: I can't believe how quick time has gone! To think I thought I was going to be completely organised by this point when I got my bfp :dohh:
Oh how things change :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

Hahahahaha Kate I thought so too, lol. I was just going thru my lists of stuff needed
And what I have and boy do I have a long way to go!! Just 11wks left:wacko:


----------



## CelticStar

Isn't it scary how quick time seems to run out?

Although from reading 3rd tri, the last two weeks seem like years so looks like we'll be able to catch up with ourselves :haha:


----------



## Weege

kate, im doing ok thanks :D 
had a bit of a bad day yesterday. had midwife appointment and got myself all in a flap about it. but everything was perfect although little man seems to have had another growth spurt!! my tummy is now measuring 32!! its gone up 3 inches in the last week!!! she said thats fine though! i'm gettin a bit impatient now, even thoguh i'm not ready for him yet, im fed up of worrying if he's ok so i want him to be here so i can see for myself lol.

amii really sorry to hear about ur friend :hugs:

claire fx ur placenta moves up a bit. cute scan pic...... just think at least u get to see ur little one again at 32 weeks now!

we get to see pickle again next thursday for our next growth scan. very nervous but excited!! 
christina, urs must be monday?? think i remember you saying 30th? hope that goes well :D


----------



## purplelilly

Louise glad to hear your appt went well! It's amazing how quickly they grow at this point! Everyone keeps telling me i "got the preggo look" in the last 3 wks:haha: (basically my supersized work sweatshirts don't hide the bump anymore,lol) Even my belly button has given up the fight :rofl: Yeah my u/s is on monday. I'm excited to see the lil one again and finally get some answers about this stupid band. I have my lil sister coming with me which should be fun. She's never been to one before! I agreed with DH that having my mom come with me would probably not be the best idea (she's a nurse practitioner) since she tends to get pushy and spurt out more info then i should really have (i think i'm already worrying too much) Anyway sorry for the ramble:blush:


----------



## Weege

ah bless! bet ur sister will find it awesome!! hope u get some answers about the band thing. be interesting to see what they say about it all.

my belly button is still hanging in there, just about!!! its giving up the battle slowly though! 
pickle had me awake at 4.30 this morning until 7.30, then i fell asleep for a couple of hours and he's been non stop again ever since. my belly just feels so bloated all the time!! there's hardly any room for food anymore! lol


----------



## purplelilly

isn't it funny how some days it seems like they are trying to break out, lol. I had that in the beginning of the week (although may have been a sugar high from the glucose test:haha:) then 2 days s/he was soooo quiet! But it seems when s/he's quiet i feel like my belly may just explode so i'm writing it off to growth spurt quiet. Now last night Cad seemed to enjoy the "bladder bongo" so my sleep was almost non existant. DH thinks it's payback for all the times i poke my belly :blush:


----------



## kaboom

louise so glad to hear pickles is doing well:thumbup:

Just realised its the due date of my 2nd angel baby tomorrow :(


----------



## Weege

awww i'll be thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## purplelilly

kaboom said:


> louise so glad to hear pickles is doing well:thumbup:
> 
> Just realised its the due date of my 2nd angel baby tomorrow :(

:hugs:Thinking of u this weekend hon!


----------



## purplelilly

Hiya ladies!! Hope everyone had a good weekend! Just thought i'd give ya all an update. I had my doc appt & ultrasound this morning. After looking for 20minutes there is no longer any evidence of my sychenia band :happydance: We accounted for 2 hands/ 2 feet/ 10 fingers/ and 10 toes:happydance: They believe that as my uterus got bigger the last 8wks that the band grew into one of the walls and no longer poses a threat to bubs! I was also told that s/he has daddy's toes (2nd one longer than the big toe,lol) Unfortunately i went 1 point over the max for my glucose testing so i have to go back and do a 3hr but today i just don't care :cloud9: Belly is measuring 29cm and bubs measuring 3lbs! 


PS i also snuck a peek and am 95% sure its a.........................BOY!!!! I wouldn't ask (as i'm supposed to be team yellow :blush:) but i've seen enough u/s pics on here i'm quite sure i'm buying lil sweater vests in 3mths :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Christina youre too funny! Show me a picture of your bump and Im usually 80% right in guessing what the gender is :) Thats a bummer about having to go back for 3 hours! VERY exciting about the band!!!


----------



## purplelilly

I'm on my phone now but I'll upload my29 wk pic tommarrow! Lol I sooooooooo want to open that envelope!!:haha:


----------



## Weege

ahhh christina thats awesome! :D so happy for you.
glad it went well. 
so do you have to have any more scans or is that it now??
xx


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> ahhh christina thats awesome! :D so happy for you.
> glad it went well.
> so do you have to have any more scans or is that it now??
> xx

Thanks hon! Doc said no more scans unless i start measuring big or fail the 3hr glucose then i'll have another closer to 36-37wks just to monitor the baby's size for delivery (tech said Cads weight is measuring about a week ahead right now :wacko:) I'm still over the moon that i don't have to worry about cord entanglement anymore!

Louise i also wanted to tell you that you, dan, and pickle are on my mind and heart as you remember Angel today.:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thinking of you today Louise! :hugs: :flow:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope you have had a great day of baby kicks Louise! We are all thinking of you today of all days.
Christina is that a way of saying that you dont but you secretly DO want to fail your test tomorrow? :haha: I just read an article about a woman giving birth NATURALLY mind you.. to a 14lb baby!!!! :wacko: NO THANKS!!


----------



## purplelilly

ohhhh nooooo i don't want to fail it,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! My first worry was that Cad would be 8 1/2 lbs like his daddy with crazy broad shoulders!:wacko: I actually don't mind if i have no more ultrasounds as i can see less and less the farther along i get (but those feet sure got bigger!:haha:) Other than the feet, rib cage, and head everything else looked kinda blobby:blush:

14lb baby makes me want to do my kegels more :haha: The tech did say "baby knows the way out already" since he's already head down!


ooohh and i seemed to have missed the 29wk bumpy pic but here's my 28wk feel free to convince me it's a boy bump wink... wink... wink.... :haha:

ps pllleeeeaaaassseee excuse the really dirty mirror!
 



Attached Files:







008 (4).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## frisbeemama12

well you ARE carrying really low like its a boy :) Thats going to be my guess!! :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

Thanks for the messages.
yesterday was surprisingly a good day. didnt have a single tear come out which shocked me. but thought about her lots.
So today is a new month and a 1st for me...... being this stage and having little man kicking away a LOT is very reassuring :D
i cant wait to meet him now. im getting a bit impatient lol.
so we have another growth scan tomorrow which will be good to see him again on the screen!! although i always worry before them! 
will update when i get back.

Christina lovely bump!! its all neat...... mine is just like a whale!! haha never mind im just happy he's growing all safely :happydance:
hope ur all well xx

p.s i reckon a boy too :D


----------



## purplelilly

Louise I'm so glad to hear you both were able to celebrate Angel happily yesterday! I'm sure your scan is going to go just wonderfully (I haven't slept a wink before any of mine either, lol) Thanks for the boy vote too :happydance: I'm DEF carrying extremely low. I kept waiting for my bump to "rise" like everyone else in 2nd tri but i'm guessing at 29+4 that it's not gonna happen :haha: I also only take profile shots too because i don't want to be reminded how all the weight went to my belly AND THIGHS!:blush: I'm betting you look just beautiful Louise (and i'm sure Dan would agree!)


----------



## purplelilly

Amber when do you find out pink or blue? Should be soon right?


----------



## frisbeemama12

unfortunately no its not going to be until early march!!! :( A WHOLE MONTH!! I do have an appt on monday but its just to see if they can hear the heartbeat yet with the doppler and see how much weight Ive gained I guess.. They didnt schedule an ultrasound so I dont know what else they would be doing :shrug: I am definitley guessing blue for me too though! already Im carrying lower than I did with my DD :)


----------



## amiii

I have been thinking of your angels ladies. My prayers go out to you and them <3

Wow Amber you are already in 2nd trimester and not only that, you are 15 weeks! Im so happy for you, congrats! :D I hope we all continue to have happy and healthy pregnancies. 

What a cute bump! You are carrying exactly like I am and I am having a boy so I will also be guessing that you are on team blue :D!


----------



## purplelilly

YAYAYAY boy lol. Amber i don't know where you are but i have to go to my doc every month just to get weight, blood pressure, and heart beat. It's been a pain only because i always end up waiting an hour to get in and then doc spends 5-10minutes with you:growlmad: But it seems (from bnb at least?) that over seas they don't even see you untill half way thru? I think you said you are military right? Sorry i tend to get my baby brain confused. I'm sure youre gonna hear the h/b! I got lucky and they picked up Cad's at 9wks!! FX the mth goes by fast for you!!

Amii thanks for the boy vote :rofl: My mom keeps saying it's gonna be a girl cuz i really want a boy lol. As long as i go home with a healthy baby i really don't care but i was always a tom-boy growing up so i can't imagine myself with a little girly girl:haha: There just is something special between moms & their sons!


----------



## frisbeemama12

amiii said:


> I have been thinking of your angels ladies. My prayers go out to you and them <3
> 
> Wow Amber you are already in 2nd trimester and not only that, you are 15 weeks! Im so happy for you, congrats! :D I hope we all continue to have happy and healthy pregnancies.

Thanks!! I was quite shocked today to realize that Im already 15 weeks!! I told my DH that I think I felt a SLIGHT movement earlier in the day but nothing since, and he said "well its really early still right?" and I just looked at him telling him that I was 15 weeks and he was shocked haha he lost a couple weeks somewhere :haha: Its FINALLY starting to feel more real and that I will finally have my second child in my arms before fall :)



purplelilly said:


> YAYAYAY boy lol. Amber i don't know where you are but i have to go to my doc every month just to get weight, blood pressure, and heart beat. It's been a pain only because i always end up waiting an hour to get in and then doc spends 5-10minutes with you:growlmad: But it seems (from bnb at least?) that over seas they don't even see you untill half way thru? I think you said you are military right? Sorry i tend to get my baby brain confused. I'm sure youre gonna hear the h/b! I got lucky and they picked up Cad's at 9wks!! FX the mth goes by fast for you!!
> 
> Amii thanks for the boy vote :rofl: My mom keeps saying it's gonna be a girl cuz i really want a boy lol. As long as i go home with a healthy baby i really don't care but i was always a tom-boy growing up so i can't imagine myself with a little girly girl:haha: There just is something special between moms & their sons!

I remembered that there wouldnt be much going on with these next few appts, Yes we are military but with my materity care I dont need to go to a specific place for military specialists, I can go to a basic obgyn :)
Im REALLY hoping to hear the heartbeat!! That would make my week!!! 
I completely feel the same way about gender hahaha just because I want a boy so bad its going to be another girl :haha: BUT as long as he or she is healthy Ill be one very happy momma :)
I thought the same thing about when I had a little girl that she would be a tomboy like I was.. NOPE. She LOVES dressing up, her favorite color is HOT pink, and she LOVES playing with her pretend makeup!!! :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

LOL my friends little girl is that way! We used to "run with the boys" and climbed trees better than most of them. Now she has 2 girls, one is 7 and LOVES to play golf like her daddy and the other is 5 but wants to grow up to be Snow White!:haha: I know that would be me!


----------



## Weege

Ok so im back and everything is just perfect :happydance:

Pickle is most definately a boy lol.
He is measuring perfect and everything is just amazing :D
His estimated weight is 3lb 14oz!!! haha apparently thats right in the "normal" whatever the hell normal is lol.
and blood pressure 120/75 :happydance:
got to go back in 4 weeks yay :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

and the lovely scan woman gave us a couple of pictures to bring home :cloud9:


----------



## CelticStar

It's so good to see everyone so happy! 

I've got my 20 week (at 21 weeks!!) scan tomorrow morning and I just got my appt through for the OGTT yesterday as well.....It's the 3 hour one and that's on the 23rd March...Oh deep joy! Got to be done though seeing as diabetes runs in my family (on both sides) and my BMI is - ah hem - "slightly" high :dohh:

The best bit though, is that I'll be going home to my parents for a four day visit in fourteen days! I can't wait, I haven't seen my Mum since my wedding day and that was three months ago (wow! Time sure does fly!) Plus while I'm there I'll be going to my great nephews 1st birthday party and hopefully my three great nieces will be there as well! I'm getting all excited now :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Louise!!! Thats wonderful! 
I know what you mean Kate, I havent seen my family since New Years but we also live about 11 hours away from each other :/ You already know its a girl, is this scan tomorrow just to track the babys growth? Still exciting!! My next scan isnt until about early to mid march BLEH!!


----------



## CelticStar

It's the anomaly scan tomorrow, basically to check everything is as it should be with baby, in the UK you get a scan at 12 weeks (dating scan), a scan at 20 weeks (anomaly scan) and then again later on to check growth etc.

My last scan was a private gender one and I've got another private 4D one next month (on my 30th birthday!)

I'd go crazy if I had to wait until next month lol, I was even discussing with my (male) taxi driver last night about the addiction of seeing your growing baby :haha:
Yes, I have weird conversations with taxi drivers :rofl:


----------



## amiii

Kate I hope your scan is great and your bub is healthy and fine! I wont see my little man until 32 weeks :(. I would book a private 3D scan but its so expensive over here. Like 120 pounds, and we cant afford that right now. But I have my doppler so I can atleast hear him :cloud9:


----------



## purplelilly

Louise congrats on a wonderful scan hon! (and good blood pressure too!) Sounds like all is wonderful.

Kate have fun sneaking a peek at your lil lady today!!!! I'm sooo jealous of your 4D scans! The only place around me that does 3D/4D scans charges $400.00 for it and i can't justify spending all that diaper money, lol. Enjoy and I hope you have another friendly taxi driver!:haha:

Amii I'd like to say i hope the next 10 wks will fly by but that would mean i'd be at my due date:wacko: So i hope they pass quickly for you but maybe not for me :haha: I used to use my doppler all the time too. I can't imagine how crazy i would have made myself worrying without it and only having 2 u/s, but thankfully now this lil nuglet beats on me all day do the doppler is already in the closet and you'll be there soon too!:thumbup:


----------



## Weege

ah i really hope the next 10 weeks dont drag.... i just wanna meet my little man already!! from the scan pics we got, i think he's gunna look a lot like dan, cos in the profile shot he's definately got dan's mouth and chin :D i love this!!!

Think pickle is growing again!! this evening i feel like my tummy might actually burst!! it feels like he's stretching it to the max!! it kinda hurts and i think it cant stretch much further....... im sure he'll find a way though!!


----------



## purplelilly

Awe, :hugs: hon! I feel your pain. Today when DH yelled at me for not eating my lunch i made him feel how tight my belly is! I've been drinking water since noon, still bloated, and killer heart burn! Even Cads stretches have been painful! I just have SO MUCH left to do that the next 10wks can't go too fast, lol! Today i looked into the tours at my hospital's birthing center so now all i have to do is pin DH down to what Sunday afternoon he would like reality to sink in!:haha: He asked me today to show him a youtube video of an actual birth because he wanted to know if he could handle "an angry hoohoo" :dohh: Lets just say i'm glad he sat down first and i think he may be at my head afterall!:rofl:


----------



## Weege

haha bless him!! think being by the head is the best place to be. although when they tell you cad's head is out, he might wanna sneak a peak. thats what dan did when we had angel. he was like it was amazing this little person and you pushing her out.
dunno what he's gunna be like this time though, althoguh i think he's decided to cut the cord which is awesome :D
i've done nothing yet. i think im still too scared to let myself buy anything...... but then i think to myself that pickle could potentially make an appearance in 6 1/2 weeks and thats quite scary!!! lol


----------



## purplelilly

double post ..... aka stupid phone!lol


----------



## purplelilly

i can understand your apprehension. I think you said you still have alot of stuff from Angel right? If it would make you feel better i would suggest just getting the necessities and the rest can really wait. I am OCD about preparing but in reality you don't really need much besides diapers, diaper stuff and basic cloths/blankets for awhile right?

I was suprised DH asked but i told him he would have to watch a video before Cad comes anyway! He is always "a man's man" ... blah blah blah.... but if he cuts himself and see any significant blood he'll go ghost white and dizzy:dohh: I knew he would need a reality check :haha: although he promised to cut the cord:thumbup: Somehow i still think he's gonna look but hopefully they keep a chair close:haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I definitely didnt want my DH anywhere near the "angry hoohoo" when we had my DD :haha: I MADE him stay by my head and let me squeeze the POO out of his hand hahahaha He ventured a glance when she was crowning but I ended up actually getting very nauseated and threw up while pushing, but it was like 1. crowning 2. "I feel sick" 3. vomit 4. baby crying ALL within about 3 minutes hahaha it was pretty crazy. With this one Im sure DH will do the same thing, stay by my head and keep encouraging me :)


----------



## Weege

yeah we still have lots from when we were having angel and its all new, so i'll go through all that in the next few weeks and see what we've got and what we need still.
when are u thinking of packing the hospital bag?? i read on here that a woman packed it at like 27 weeks!!!
i'm not ready to pack that yet lol. i was thinking maybe 34-35 weeks??
i dunno. confused lol


----------



## purplelilly

I think some ladies just get soooo excited that they do it reallllly early, lol. I was aiming for 32wk before with the band but now that everything is "normal" i think i'll wait untill about 34-35wks. If i pack it too early i'll just forget what i packed and be constantly in it anyway:blush: I have a small pile of stuff in my bedroom as a starting point. All i've got right now is travel size toothpaste & deodorant, a toothbrush, and small bottles to fill with lotion, conditioner etc. once i get closer. In the US there really isn't alot you need to bring like overseas so most of my list is stuff that will go in the day of anyway (my phone & charger, camera, snacks, insurance cards etc.)


----------



## frisbeemama12

All I needed when I had my DD was a change of clothes and toiletries, and I brought 3 different sized outfits for our DD because we didnt know how big or long she would be :haha: I had the clothes laid out from about 36 weeks, then put in a bag at about 38 weeks with travel sized toiletries. I ended up not even getting out of bed the night I was at the hospital so all I used was my change of clothes and her clothes. :) You wont be in the hospital but 1 to MAYBE 2 nights and I myself didnt get out of bed until the next morning after having her because it was so sore down there hahaha


----------



## purplelilly

my plan is to stay home as long as possible and get discharged as soon as i can, plus we live 10minutes from the hospital so even if i want something it'll be real easy for someone to get it for me anyway! So far i only bought a newborn outfit (SO CUTE!) but i know i'll bring a 0-3mth too. Maybe even a different outfit since i bought the newborn one before i knew DH has a MAJOR problem with dressing a baby in anything with monkeys on it:dohh: Men are soo strange sometimes!lol The outfit is covered in monkeys with a hat that has a huge monkey face on the front!:haha:


----------



## Weege

haha thats awesome!!
i've got a little babygrow and hat the says i love my daddy on it so im thinking thats what i'll dress him in. also it depends on the weather......
its snowing and like -9c at the minute but the last 2 april's we've had heatwaves lol. think im gunna have to have both options ready and just chuck it in a bag when the time comes!!!
i cant wait though!! i got all excited cos i saw our pushchair earlier and the car seat!! small things obviously please me at the minute lol. but we've had it for about a year stored at my sisters house so i just wanna use it now!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait to get all my stuff up and ready, I spent all day friday getting all our old baby blankets and toys separated from our other boxed things and put in our closet where I can reach it.. I REALLY want to know if Im pink or blue so I can start looking into gender specific stuff!


----------



## purplelilly

Amber you'll know soon enough! Louise everything must be soooo exciting now! I know what you mean with the weather. I'm glad that cad is coming after the flu season but April is so unpredictable! I think I'm gonna stay with lighter clothes but bring extra blankets. 
As for me today has been possibly the most uncomfortable day yet! My back was killing me last night and when I finally laid down bub's just wiggled into the most uncomfortable positions. Then today I had a foot to the rib ALL day! I sure hope the rest of third tri isn't like this! Even as I write this cad's movements from side to side hurt!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies glad to see everyone's doing well :thumbup:

Works been crazy this week but only 12 weeks to go till I finish up now :shock:


----------



## Weege

Just been through the mountains of stuff we've got for baby that we had ready for angel. seems i've pretty much got everything! woo! just a quick question, do you reckon breast pump is worth getting or not really?


----------



## purplelilly

This is my first so i'm probably not much help but i plan on breast feeding exclusively for a few mths at least so i got a breast pump incase there is latching issues & so others can feed to give me a break or have "date nights." (although i'm sure it's gonna be awhile before i want to leave peanut with anyone:haha:

btw... i know i'm a twit but i couldn't help myself but try it too:blush: DAMN that thing hurts! I hope it's not so bad when there is something to come out! :rofl:


----------



## CelticStar

purplelilly said:


> btw... i know i'm a twit but i couldn't help myself but try it too:blush: DAMN that thing hurts!

:rofl: :rofl:

I'm hoping to exclusively bf when she gets here so I'm not buying any bottles or pumps or formula to make sure I don't give in too easily and give it a proper go.
It may be that I have to go out and buy them if I can't bf for whatever reason but I'll worry about that if it happens!

Update on my anomaly scan I had on Friday, everything is looking good, she's measuring pretty much in the middle of all the averages, for some reason she went all camera shy this time and hid her face for most of it and it wasn't until it was mentioned that I may have to go back a couple of weeks later so they could check her skull that she moved her hands :dohh:
It was again confirmed that she's a little girl so I can now breathe easy and put the receipts away for the pink stuff I've already bought :haha:

I got my appt through for my OGTT (oral glucose tolerance test) for the 23rd March, it's the long 3 hour test so I'll be sorting out a good book to take with me!
Damn the diabetes that runs in my family and my bmi score :dohh:
Not sure how I'll cope with fasting from 9pm the night before.....I get really hungry every couple of hours :wacko: Oh well, at least it's an early appt....

I hope everyone else is well! :flower:


----------



## purplelilly

Kate i've got my 3hr tomarrow morning so i'll let ya know how it goes! At least this time i can call after 24hrs and get my results. DH said he'll help me if i do fail it (although i don't think i will) since i have no idea what a diabetic diet would be like:blush: It doesn't run in my family so i've never really had to deal with a low sugar diet, but i'm not happy that brownies and hot chocolate would be off limits!!!:growlmad:


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> btw... i know i'm a twit but i couldn't help myself but try it too:blush: DAMN that thing hurts!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

HAHAHAH I'm pretty sure DH would have had me committed if he witnessed that one! Made sure i was home alone!:haha:


----------



## CelticStar

You can still have brownies and hot chocolate on a diabetic diet, it just means looking for the diabetic versions or making them with sugar substitutes :winkwink:
Everyone is on a diabetic diet at my parents house because my Dad is so bad for not caring what he eats :dohh: so Mum just makes sure everything is safe for him.

It'll be good to know what to expect from the test though, I'm thinking I go in, have fasting blood sample taken, drink something (they've said it'll be a sugary drink such as lucozade), wait a few hours, have more blood taken and then I can bugger off home......Via a café for something to eat of course :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I would get a pump only because if you would like a date night with your DH OR if your DH would like to be included in the feeding time.. I enjoyed giving up a couple times of feeding to get extra sleep :haha: it was handy to have in any case.
I cant wait until my gender scan!!! 4 weeks!!!!!
I had another appt today.. and yet again they couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler.. except today I met with a different dr in the practice instead of my awesome midwife and he sat there, I suppose trying to not get me worried, but was saying that the doppler was malfunctioning... I mean SERIOUSLY!??! You think Im stupid?!!? :growlmad: oh well.. whatever he made me get an ultrasound right then though to be sure everything was ok even though I knew it was.. dont ask me how.. I just knew.. and sure enough everything was perfect, little bump just insists on facing my back! He then proceeded to tell me that I shouldve had paperwork for some test that no one told me about last time and insisted that it was my fault that it wasnt in my chart.. nurse came in a couple minutes later and proved him wrong, that my form was there but there was no test done on me yet.. GRRR! Oh well, I finally get to see my midwife again next time though :happydance:
Good luck with those 3 hour tests ladies BLECK! I am definitely not looking forward to those :/


----------



## CelticStar

I can't wait to find out whether you're having a boy or girl Amber! Think I'm just as excited for you as I was for me :blush:


----------



## purplelilly

Amber I can't wait to see what ur bump is!! I think we are all just as Excited as u lol! I hate it when I can't see my own doc at least you can see ur midwife again next time and if I were you I'd have a stern talking to that lil beanie of yours about hiding frOm the Doppler:haha:


----------



## amiii

Amber Im also very excited and anxious to know what youre having!

Where is Hakuna by the way, she should be finding out these days if shes blue or pink? I dont know why but i feel she's also on team blue :D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I totally think hm is team blue! Don't know why! 

Amber, that is so annoying about the doctor. :growl ad: at least you got to see your LO though!! 

Been interesting reading the "to pump or not to pump" debate as I've been wondering as well. I thinknim going to invest in a pump because it sounds like it will be useful in lots of situations. 

We get to find out pink or blue in a week and a few days! :happydance: what do you girls think it will be?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks Girls! Im so excited but I have the slight suspicion that Im team blue.. I just have a feeling, that and I havent gained ANY weight yet!! I was SO incredibly shocked!! Ive started getting a little bump and I dont exactly exercise and I definitely dont have the worlds best diet :haha: I have lost about 5lbs since my first appt! 
Good luck ttcbaby!! If you seem to be carrying low then Im gonna say boy, I am about 90% right when I see a woman carrying low and I say its a boy!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I don't know whether it's low or not because I don't have anything to compare to. I think it's more in the middle though. :shrug:


----------



## Weege

im gunna go with girl for you and boy for kristin i reckon. dunno why i just reckon so lol.
thanks for the feedback on the pump. think i might just buy one :D will be handy for those situations where you cant/ dont want to just get ur boob out lol :blush: like at my dh's grandads.... hmmmmmmmmm he'd make some big joke about it im sure!!

ahhhhh i just saw my ticker too!! 9 weeks to go!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
oh my goodness, thats like really soon!!!
although i have had a feeling right from the beginning that pickle is gunna be making his appearance on march 28th. dunno why!! thats like 13 days early! 
anyone else got a strong feeling of the date baby is gunna pop into the world??
i mean your baby lol..... or mine if you wanna take a guess lol xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

having even just a small hand held (I HARDCORE recommend getting battery powered whatever you get) Pump is SOOOOO SOSOSOSOOOO Worth it!! I loved seeing the look on DH face when I let him feed our DD :) it was precious! 
And 13 days isnt bad, our DD decided to come 10 days early from her due date.. but with this one Im going to be worried if it comes early because its due date is 1 day off from our DDs! (DDs edd was July 24th. she came on the 14th. THIS ones edd is July 25th!!)
ttcbaby PICTURE!!!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll find out Thursday! Will keep you posted!


----------



## purplelilly

beth yayayay for the gender scan!!!! I'm living thru all you ladies with the blue/pink bumps!lol If you got any bump pics we'll be glad to guess!

HI KRISTIN! missed ya around here when is your scan hon?

Amber i hope your lil beannie stays closer to your due date that way your daughter doesn't feel like she has to share her birthday (although you never know she might not mind! but your wallet will!)

Louise i'll stick with your march date! I think a womans intuition on that stuff usually turns out right or close. I have no gut instinct either way on mine so s/he'll probably be late lol.

AFM i did the 3hr glucose test this morning:sick: I'm glad it's over and i sure hope i pass it this time!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay 2 days Kristin!!! Woo!!! I cant wait!!!


----------



## Weege

urghhhh christina!! i had that one and it wasnt nice!! although i may have had a slightly different one.... i drank the drink and had to go back 2 hours later to get blood re-done.
the drink was horrible!!
i had the intention of just doing it all in one go but as i started drinking it, it was soon clear that it was just too thick and sticky!! :sick:


----------



## purplelilly

The first one was a sweet orange drink which wasn't nice but not too bad but this one was "lemon/lime" (yeah right lol) and reeeaaallly sweet. They drew blood 4 times in 3 hrs and of course I got an intern! Feel like a pin cushion and already have a bruise. Oh well at lear it's done now and it's all for my lil peanut anyway. I hope I pass but at least either way I'm done with that crap:haha:


----------



## Iamblessed

just thought I would post a pic of my lil one in 4D!! She has quite the pouty lip already lol!! Hope everyone is welll!! Sorry for not posting lately but I will try and catch up:)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hakunamatata

Awwww Kim so cute!!


----------



## purplelilly

That is such a beautiful pic Kim! Love it!


----------



## amiii

Aaaaw supercute! :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

such a lovely picture Kim!! Yay Kristin!!! What time do you find out today!?


----------



## amiii

Im stalking Kristin!


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> Im stalking Kristin!

:rofl::rofl: mee tooo! lol Does anyone know what the pink to blue ratio is in here?


----------



## Weege

cute pic kim!!
come on kristin!! i wanna know now!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So I'm team pink ! :pink: Wrote an update in my journal which I'll include here!

I'm so excited!! 

I honestly truly wanted a little girl!

She's a little over a pound, and she's perfectly healthy. Heartbeat is 152 bpm, and size and shape of heart and other organs seem to be fine. Limbs are all looking good and are a good length. The sonographer had me lie on my side so that she could see the gender. She asked "are you sure you want to know?" and I said "yes!!!" and she said "it's a girl!!" She couldn't get all the pictures she needed because the baby wouldn't really budge from her position (she had me stand up and jump around and wiggle, and she poked me a bunch, but it didn't really help!), so I'm going back for another u/s in 3 weeks! Yay more pictures! Good thing is that everything that she could see looked perfectly fine, so I'm not really worried.

DH is super excited, too. He got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm really glad that he was with me for the exciting news.


----------



## Weege

yay congratulations on team pink!!!! :happydance:

so happy for you x


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats on team :pink:!! I am so happy for you. Yay for girls:) now we need to see some pics kristin. Thank you ladies all for your sweet comments. She really is a cutie and i am sooooo in love and on :cloud9:!! How is everyone doing? I hope all is well with everyone :) :hug: to all and I will do my best to keep up here since you all are my favorite group:)


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats Kristin! Glad you got your little girl but are all you ladies ready for those lil girls to wrap daddy around their fingers!:cloud9: YAYAYAY for another u/s too! Sometimes stubborness is good:thumbup:

Edit: Just got back my glucose test results and i passed beautifully :happydance::happydance: They couldn't explain the first test but my 4 draws were all 20+ points under 130 with the last one 77 :happydance: Celebrating tonight with a brownie!:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's great to hear! Is the glucose test typically around 30 weeks? Mine hasn't been scheduled yet, wonder when it's going to be.


----------



## Weege

yay for passing christina..... and i cant think of a better way to celebrate than a brownie :D
enjoy xx


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> That's great to hear! Is the glucose test typically around 30 weeks? Mine hasn't been scheduled yet, wonder when it's going to be.

My doc does it around 26-28wks I'm only doing it this late because of the failed one at 27wks and an idiot at the doctors office who didn't call to tell me:growlmad: The first one really wasn't that bad at all imo. but the "intern" drawing my blood at the second one sucked! I have a quarter size bruise on each arm now :growlmad:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh yeah that's right. That person totally dropped the ball!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay team Pink!!! Im so happy for you Kristin!! and YAY Christina for the passing!! :happydance: it sounds like everyone is doing great!!
well myself at the moment I cant help but think something might be wrong.. I have a profile picture of this little one just like I did of my DD and for some reason something doesnt look right to me... I know Im being very cautious just with my history and the fear that something will be wrong anyway... I know they wouldve said something if something was wrong, but I cant help but worrying.. part of being a mom I suppose :)
Im slowly starting to show!! YAY!


----------



## amiii

Yaaay for team pink! :D

Frisbee, im sure everything is fine! I understand you are worrying. Im sure we all are, but just relax and everything will be okay. You are already 16 weeks! Wow time is flying! When is your anatomy scan? :)


----------



## purplelilly

Amber hon, I'm sure it's all ok and they would have said something if not. I think we all could understand he worry part! I honestly didn't stop really stressing until about 27-28 wks when I reAlly started feeling Cad several times a day every day. I think ur right it's just the mamma coming out! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

So much good news on here!

Welcome to team pink Kristin!

Amber, maybe the profile of your scan pic looks different because it's a boy? Post it up with where you think something is wrong and then we can all have a look and reassure you!

I just realised, everyone else who has done the glucose test, has done an hour test first and if they've failed that then gone on and done the three hour test....How come I'm going straight in with the three hour test? Is it because diabetes runs on both sides of my family?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks ladies, I think Im just worried because Im cautious right now.. I have my anatomy scan on March 5th.. around 20 weeks which was around the time I first saw our DD so I KNOW that this lo is going to be looking different than her ultrasound because this ultrasound was this past monday (at 15.5 weeks) not 20.. I just wish the ultrasound tech wouldve told me "oh the arms are above the head" or "oh this is why you cant see this clearly" maybe I shouldve asked too.. oh well.. Ill be getting excited as March closes in!!!


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> So much good news on here!
> 
> Welcome to team pink Kristin!
> 
> Amber, maybe the profile of your scan pic looks different because it's a boy? Post it up with where you think something is wrong and then we can all have a look and reassure you!
> 
> I just realised, everyone else who has done the glucose test, has done an hour test first and if they've failed that then gone on and done the three hour test....How come I'm going straight in with the three hour test? Is it because diabetes runs on both sides of my family?

Kate, if it runs in your family then yes they usually put you straight to the 3 hr one because you're more likely to develope it. There is none of it in my family so they started off easy, although now i wished they had just done the 3hr to start and saved me the trouble, lol.


----------



## CelticStar

God damn my genes!!! :haha:

I blame the parents..... :winkwink:


----------



## amiii

Heres my 23+1 bump pic.

Why is nobody else posting bump pics! Me wants to see! :cry: haha

What do you think ladies? I still keep hearing im small but I feel Im filling up quite fast. I dont feel huge but the bump is deffo there.
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-10 17.54.01.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CelticStar

Damn, that's got to be nigh on a perfect bump!

I have bump envy :haha:

I'll try get some pics of mine today!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ill try to take one today, but Im getting my hair done (which hasnt happened in a LONG time) and then having a date night with the DH while our DD spends the night with a friend !!!! YAY!!! All to celebrate my birthday/valentines day.
Ive keep feeling a tightness in one particular area of my stomach JUST below my belly button, but everytime I feel it and put my hand there, theres nothing moving.. SIGH.. I know its the lo moving though!!!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Amii i agree with Kate that is like a perfect bump! :thumbup: I don't think you're small at all, I'm not much bigger and 31wks today! I'll be taking a new bump pic later or tomarrow morn so i'll post it monday when i'm back on my computer. I have a feeling peanut is having a growth spurt. Yesterday i was in an emotional, exhausted fog all day and my belly's "over inflated" expansion pain has been almost unbearable. I'm feeling alittle better today but def still like a massive balloon ready to pop :shock: Poor DH looked so worried about me last night that when i saw his face i just started bawling while laughing saying "i'm crying for no good reason at all" :blush: Ohhhh wonderful pregn hormones!lol I can't complain though it's been pretty smooth sailing until now and i've officially have 9 WEEKS LEFT :wacko: Single digits!!!:happydance:

Amber :happydance::happydance::happydance: for movement!! I think it's gonna sneak up on you fast! :cloud9:


sorry for the rambling :blush:


----------



## CelticStar

This is my bump, I still don't have a perfect D bump, it's still a B :(

Apparently the reason I look so big for 22 weeks is because of my anterior placenta? I've been told it bulks me out more....So although I haven't gained that much weight (I feel really swollen though, anyone else?) I look as if I'm about ready to drop!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/57c53802.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

Kate i think you look beautiful! :flower: All the variety in bumps is what makes them so awesome! I haven't heard about the anterior placenta popping you out more but makes sense. (i have one too and really am starting to look like im smuggling a watermelon lol) And my feet ALWAYS feel swollen but so far i can still wear my wedding ring (but getting tight)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Awww so cute kate!! Im pretty sure I have an anterior placenta too, and YES if I dont "suck it in" I look HUGE!!
Heres a look at me today :) 16 weeks and 3 days! (please excuse my lack of clothes at the moment hahaha I was getting dressed when I thought to take the picture! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0106.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CelticStar

Awww thank you Christina, you just made my day :flower:

I'm just getting sick of hearing "you're massive/huge" or "you're going to have a big baby" so I guess I get my reasons for being big in before anyone says anything :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Amber that's such a pretty bump you have going on!

Can I just say how much I love our little group? :hugs:


----------



## Iamblessed

Just thought I would post here is my last nights bump pic-hugggeeeee!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5144.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## purplelilly

I ment it Kate! Just look at all our different shapes in just our lil group! We are some hot mammas ( to be lol)!!!!! I'll see if maybe I can get my massive bump on here later!


----------



## Weege

you all have such beautiful bumps!!! im actually jealous!! 
will take one i nthe morning and put it on.... i'm actually huge.
christina i know what u mean about being stretched so far!!!
i shouted at dh in the week (weds i think) and i never shout, then he looked all concerned and said whats wrong, i burst into tears going im sorry im sorry i didnt mean to shout. then said i actually feel like my skin might rip it was that sore, plus pickle had his feet sticking right out the right hand side of my tummy and then hands were pushing by my bladder. i was so uncomfy :(
but i laid down and dan told pickle to behave and stop hurting me and he started singing twinkle twinkle little star to him and he moved!!! magic!!
bought more tears to my eyes him singing to the little man!!

anyways sorry for rambling. pretty uncomfy again tonight again tho. pickle is pushing hard again!!! i'm interested to see my bump pic....havent done one in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Such cute bumps! Here is mine at 19.5 weeks....it still looks so small to me in photos! Even though I'm already feeling like a whale. :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute bump pics!!!!

I'm currently unshowered, braless, and wearing glasses, so you're not getting any of me :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Aww go on, I promise my laptop isn't scratch and sniff :winkwink:


----------



## amiii

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Aaaw Im loving all the bumps! They are all so pretty :D


----------



## kaboom

Kristin - congrats on a good scan and on your little girl xx

Loving the bump pics girls very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

Ok so i just got DH to take this......
pickle at 31+5 :D


he's huge!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Such wonderful bumps!!! YAY!! 
and YAY! Youre almost there Louise!!


----------



## Weege

yeah i know!! its scary!!
think he's dropped this week. he just seems really low down lol. hopefully he'll come earlier than his due date :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeek! Less than 2 months Louise!


----------



## Weege

i know kristin!! i cannot wait!!!
i've been giving him a proper talking to today saying it would be awesome if he made it so his birthday was march lol.
we'll see how much he listens to me lol.

i'm just waiting now....... and getting bored. i want my little man so i can give him lots of cuddles :D


----------



## CelticStar

I can't wait to see the first WS baby!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I know!! He will be the first watermelon smuggler baby! Waiting can be hard but its sooooo worth the wait!!


----------



## Weege

i reckon christina will be first!! thats my bet :D


----------



## hakunamatata

I think Christina & Louise should give birth on the same day :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

lol that would be awesome!!

ah and i finally took a trip to mothercare today and got some sleep bras...... they are soooo comfy and i plan to wear them day and night now lol!!!
i think at literally 32 weeks my chest is spilling out the side of my normal bras...... hmmmm :blush:


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> lol that would be awesome!!
> 
> ah and i finally took a trip to mothercare today and got some sleep bras...... they are soooo comfy and i plan to wear them day and night now lol!!!
> i think at literally 32 weeks my chest is spilling out the side of my normal bras...... hmmmm :blush:

Louise i've had to buy bras 2x already! I started this out at a b and now jumped up to a D! :blush:lol DH said it isn't fair that they're not for him :haha: It would be sooo cool to have dualing delivery storys hahaha. They say the baba's preparing when the bump drops but mines been so low from the beginning i can't imagine it getting any lower!

So as promised here is my 31wk bumpy pic. My usual bubble butt is still balancing me out & my belly button has TOTALLY given up the fight lol:blush: (and i swear i clean that mirror daily but never seem to be able to get out the streaks, haha)
 



Attached Files:







008 (5).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## frisbeemama12

so cute Christina!!! that would be so fun if you guys went on the same day hahaha, Its kindof sad to think Ill be the last one to deliver of all of us :(


----------



## frisbeemama12

Weege said:


> lol that would be awesome!!
> 
> ah and i finally took a trip to mothercare today and got some sleep bras...... they are soooo comfy and i plan to wear them day and night now lol!!!
> i think at literally 32 weeks my chest is spilling out the side of my normal bras...... hmmmm :blush:

ooooo those sound comfy!! I received quite a bit of money for my birthday from my family so Im thinking Im going to head out to a maternity store and get some nursing bras and I want to find these things called "lilly pads" instead of using those disposable nursing pads these things actually stick to your skin (without hurting it) to keep you from leaking.. i had them with my DD and they were AMAZING you just rinse them and let them dry to use them again. I gave mine away though since it was 4 years ago :dohh:


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> so cute Christina!!! that would be so fun if you guys went on the same day hahaha, Its kindof sad to think Ill be the last one to deliver of all of us :(

Don't they say they save the best for last? :flower: I can't wait for this to turn into a mommy/mummy thread :happydance:


----------



## Weege

i know!!! amber dont worry we'll still be here until its ur turn :D
we wont leave!! then it will be a mummies thread!!
that is sooo cool!! cant wait :D


----------



## Weege

and christina i have bump envy!!!


----------



## amiii

Christina Im loving your bump! And your looking hot momma :D!


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks ladies I'm seriously trying to love my new form. I actually do LOVE the bump but having a hard time with all the extra weight on my hips/butt/thighs lol. Bring on the breastfeeding!:haha: DH keeps telling me he loves my squish (bless him:haha:) but my 89yr old gran telling me yesterday that my hips got much wider didn't help my mood any:nope: So i'm gonna stick with my Bump love profile pics and ignore all straight ons :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

well our hips wont ever go back to where they were before our babies hahahaha


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> well our hips wont ever go back to where they were before our babies hahahaha

LOL i know! It genetic and you would think she knows that! I chaulk it up to being 89 yrs old, at that point you can just say whatever you want (and believe me she does!:haha:) DH and i have been married 8+ yrs and she's been trying to get great grandchildren since our wedding day, lol. I remember a couple of years ago she asked me why we didn't have any yet and i told her "we're still trying to figure out the timing" (as in .. we have our own business, work 60+ hrs a week, and can't afford to hire help right now) her response to me.............................. "just do it every day and you're bound to hit it right" :dohh: I thought it was hysterical, DH filed it under things you never want to hear out of an 80+ yr old woman:rofl:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahahahahaha!!!! thats awesome!


----------



## CelticStar

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I hear you ladies! I feel like my stomach is leading and my ass is following! :haha:


----------



## amiii

I cant complain tho! I have always been thin and Im loving the new humps and bumps . I personally think curvier girls look better.


----------



## bedazzle3

watermelon time!


----------



## purplelilly

Hi ladies!:wave: Hope everyone is having a wonderful valentines day! DH suprised me with tickets to a fancy dinner tonight (SOOOO not him, lol) It is very sweet but now i have nothing that my butt fits into and no time to buy something before dinner :dohh: Oh well my belly band over completely unfastened slacks will be my secret :haha: Just wanted to stop in and say Happy Valentines Day to all my ladies!:flower:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks! I hope everyone is at least appreciating the loves in their lives.. or about to be in their lives!!!! We dont really celebrate Valentines day but Now that our DD is a bit older we do something special for her, just leaving some chocolates or some kind of candy and a card for her :) I intend to do this for all my kids, something they can have a little surprise and look forward to


----------



## Weege

ah amber thats a really sweet idea!!

our valentines was ok...... took a trip to the cinema to watch warhorse and pickle literally was bouncing around my belly the entire 3 hours!!! how i managed to only go to the toilet once i'll never know!!! that was about it really. and cooked a curry for tea..... very sleepy now tho as i didnt get my usual afternoon rest lol. such a granny nowadays!!

also i have one pickle now stretching out so far that my belly button is giving up the fight!! 
and also this evening i started writing a list for the hospital bags...... scary!!!

hope u all had a good day x


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!! bag lists!!! Im getting so incredibly excited for you Louise!!!!


----------



## Weege

ah i know!! i was reading on here most people are saying they are packing them between 34-35 weeks. that gives me 2 weeks!!! ahhhhhhhhh so exciting!!

although i am having my own bag, pickle is having a bag and dan can have his own too. im not sharing with either of my boys lol :D
the list is very long already.... and keeps growing.
im off out in a little while to pick up a few bits, but i'll mainly wait til after the baby shower as im sure to get quite a bit then.

im very excited today about how close its getting!!! :happydance:
and the fact that in 4 weeks 6 days, he will be fully cooked and ready to come out :D:D:D


----------



## Weege

and amber, im getting very very excited to find out what ur having :D not long now!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

3 weeks for me to know!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait!! 
Louise listening to you talk about your bags and baby shower just makes me remember my excitement from when we had our DD.. EEEEEEEEE!!!!! Exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay hospital bags! You must be soo excited to meet pickle, Louise! We are all so excited for you! 

My next scan ison fridaymorning and I can't wait!!!! I really hope they can tell us pink or blue, because I think I'd just cry if they can't! (though, chances are high that I will cry when they tell us what we are having anyway! :haha:)


----------



## purplelilly

Beth soooo exciting!!! Be sure to let us now as soon as you can!!!!:happydance::happydance:

We had a good time at dinner last night I ended up finding a pair of slacks that fit (along with the most awesomest hair tie ever to keep them up:haha:) along with a belly band. We went to the dinner with another couple and it was just wonderful. Usually we never do anything, at most DH will make a card for me and make dinner, lol. It was sweet he called it our last horrah before we become a family of 3 although he talked to peanut all night anyway :cloud9:

Louise I just started my bag too, lol. I've got nothing but bathroom supplies in it but it's a start right:haha: My list is pretty small because so much more is given by the hospital over here and we only live 5-10minutes from the hospital. Hopefully i won't be in there long anyway! When is your shower? DH let it slip that mine is 3/10ish so 35-36wks! Hope i can still waddle around comfortably by then :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Can't wait for more gender reveals!!


----------



## Weege

Ah the hospitals here give you literally nothing!!
you need everything in the bag!!

i'm not sure when the shower is........ was supposed to be a surprise but bil's girlfriend text me yesterday saying she had to work that saturday. all i can gather is march lol. dan wont tell me when it is. but i know my sister is planning it cos she wanted to talk to him on the phone the other day lol.
i might have to do some digging though and find out the date! i like to be organised :D
i'm betting probably the same time as yours tho christina..... any later and i will be turning up with the baby lol


----------



## purplelilly

LOL I was thinking that too! I know it's def on a saturday too so i've got 2 more weeks of slobbing around in my pjs after work before i need to be "prepared" just in case:haha: I am the queen of over organized usually and now have 4 lists going in my phone of what i have, what i still need, whats on registry, and the hospital bag!! :blush:


----------



## Weege

i know that one!!
i've got lists everywhere lol


----------



## disneybelle25

Hello ladies!!!
So so sorry I've been mia for so long, its mad to come back here and see how much everyone has progressed! its whizzing by!
My sciatica is AWFUL!! Left thigh is constant agony and trying to work through it but work are not being very supportive which isnt helping!
Little Man is a wriggler which is lovely to feel!


----------



## amiii

Disney Im so sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon :). Were not the same due date anymore :(? 

Today Im celebrating 24 weeks. Yaaay :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

ahh amii, I know!! But to be honest I can't see this little man being on time, either early or late! so maybe we will be in the end!


----------



## Weege

ok just had the midwife appointment and have some good news!!!
blood pressure was a bit higher when she first got here (but i had just legged it upstairs because of an extremely sudden urgent wee) when taken 15 mins later, it had returned back down again.
then she listened to pickle who was actually on a hyper once she put doppler on then started kicking her hand like a child possessed lol. then he settled down again.

anyways.... to the good bit.... she said she's spoken to my consultant and they have decided that if my blood pressure continues to behave and i dont need to be medicated for it, that the longest they'll leave me is 38 weeks. so basically in my 38th week, i'll be induced, because of what happened with angel they said there's not much point in making me wait longer than necessary.
so im gettin induced at 38 weeks :happydance:

i'm actually over the moon about it and i dont care that its like not natural as some may think, just means that in 6 weeks time, i'll have my little man here :D:D:D:D:D:D :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh thats exciting Louise!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Louise that is AWESOME!!!!! I guess you're gonna go first after all :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy to hear you had another good appt too!!! I'm ok with you going first, but maybe you can bring me with you?:haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

ahh louise what exciting news!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How exciting, Louise! You must be so thrilled, and you'll be snuggling that little man in no time!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeeeek!! First watermelon coming soon!!


----------



## Weege

I am very excited!!!
think were at the point now where we just want him to be here!!
dan was telling me last night its because we've literally been waiting for the day to bring our baby home for like 18 months now.... when he put it like that i realised how right he was!!
i'm so excited!!
and christina yeah i'll bring u with me for sure :D no worries


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Well, I am happy to report...we are team......


Spoiler
:yellow: Yellow for now!! :haha: Baby is keeping us all in suspense for at least another 10 days!! The ultrasound tech got all of the pictures she needed except one. Not sure if she actually couldn't get it, or if she just took pity on us and wanted us to be able to find out the gender! :haha: She looked at all the organs, spine etc for about 40 minutes and said that she tried to see the gender about 4 times, but baby's legs were too close together. She said to go have a walk and a cup of coffee and then come back. So we did....but baby still wasn't cooperating! Luckily, because she is missing that one photo (photo of the face to check for a hairlip), it means we get another chance to find out the gender on Monday 27th February. Good news is that all the organs and spine look normal and healthy! :thumbup: That's a bit of a relief since there is some history of heart probelms in DH's family.


----------



## Weege

ah awesome news about the scan going well :D 
and even better u get another one soon!!
hopefully baby will co-operate then and show their bits to everyone lol


----------



## disneybelle25

so glad the scan went well hun! Cheeky little one for not cooperating! At least you get to see them again soon!


----------



## purplelilly

Beth congrats on a healthy scan and getting to see your beanie again too! Team yellow is brutal so i hope your stubborn one cooperates the next time, lol! Hope the next week goes by quickly for you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

awww haha yay for an extra scan though!!! I still have about 2 weeks until I can find out!! we are keeping it a secret from Facebook and Family until we go visit family at the end of march and have our gender revealing party :) I like the idea that DH and I will have this little secret together :) Ill probably tell you girls though :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok ladies my memory is gone, but was there a question about how big an orange vs a lemon was with our tickers? hahaha I went to the store the other day and just happened to think about it when I passed the produce! Here you go, Naval Orange Vs a Lemon!
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-02 10.49.21.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## purplelilly

hahaha so i'm not the only one who can't walk thru the produce section without wondering "which week was this one?" lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahahaha nope!


----------



## Weege

arghhhhh i just clicked to see what fruit i am and they've changed them!!! i dont even know what half of them are!!! we dont have some of them over here!!! i thought i had 2 fruits left now ive got like 8!!! :cry:


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> arghhhhh i just clicked to see what fruit i am and they've changed them!!! i dont even know what half of them are!!! we dont have some of them over here!!! i thought i had 2 fruits left now ive got like 8!!! :cry:

I saw that too! :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Really?? I gotta check out the fruit. I think I'm a pomegranate but some girls in the same week as me had tickers that said papaya! :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

I have never in my life seen or heard of a durian fruit!

So weird!! It used to end with watermelon! Now jackfruit?? Do we have to change our name? :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

... mine still ends with a watermelon...


----------



## hakunamatata

Are you sure?? I just checked the chart and it ends w/ jackfruit. You go on thebump.com?

I don't know what a jackfruit is either :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

no I just looked at my ticker :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh yeah. If you go to thebump.com, and click on tools, you'll see they changed the fruit.

I can't imagine *not* ending with a watermelon. That seems quite large enough to me! :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Oh yeah. If you go to thebump.com, and click on tools, you'll see they changed the fruit.
> 
> I can't imagine *not* ending with a watermelon. That seems quite large enough to me! :wacko:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## amiii

Why didnt the tickers change also then? Im sick of being a papaya for 2 weeks now :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know...

I know what you mean, Amina, last week the website said we were pomegranates and this week we are grapefruit (but apparently still papayas according to the ticker??) And said grapefruit is weighing heavily on my bladder.

I already have baby brain. This is just a little confusing :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Christina - I had a Cadbury creme egg yesterday!!


----------



## Weege

yum yum. love creme eggs!!!


----------



## kaboom

Hey ladies glad to see everyone's doing well boy you ladies can fair talk :lol:

Sorry ive been MIA work has just been complete madness lately but only 10 weeks till I finish now :thumbup:

Nothing new happening here all seems well with bubs and its only 2 days till V-day :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:
 

> Christina - I had a Cadbury creme egg yesterday!!

HAHAHAHA-- I was gonna get one at the store last weekend but all i could think of was the baby so i put it back, just didn't seem right!!:haha::haha:

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Saturday was crazy with a ton of running around but sunday we got ALOT done in the kitchen so i'm quickly closing in on "nesting" :haha: Hubby said i would have at least 1 full month to clean without him making a mess!lol Not sure how well that's gonna work as last night my back was killing me (enough that i actually googled "back labor":blush:) Seems better today but still sore and i even got a 2hr nap yesterday afternoon.:blush: Braxton hicks are becoming my enemy!


----------



## amiii

hakunamatata said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I know what you mean, Amina, last week the website said we were pomegranates and this week we are grapefruit (but apparently still papayas according to the ticker??) And said grapefruit is weighing heavily on my bladder.
> 
> I already have baby brain. This is just a little confusing :haha:


Hahaha the only thing I know is I want to upgrade! And seriously, a papaya seems a bit small for 24 weeks.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Seriously on the fruits! And, does anyone else think that a banana is definitely smaller than a cantaloupe?? :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha still stuck on the fruit are we? Christina I had BAD back labor with our DD.. OUCH.. Im convinced it was because they made me lay in that stupid hospital bed THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME.. I was rather angry. I wasnt even high risk! grr.. ANYWAY.. This time things are going to be MUCH different! :thumbup: Anyway, my back labor didnt start to get hardcore noticeable until I was about 5 cm dilated and I was definitely feeling the contractions across my front. Hope you feel better soon! unfortunately it only gets worse until little cad comes :shrug: I was 4 cm dilated for about 2 weeks until she decided it was time to start labor and all that time I kept getting the tightness haha so I know what you mean about braxton-hicks!


----------



## purplelilly

4CM FOR 2 WEEEKKKKKSSSS! Amber i have an all new respect for you hon! lol. I do feel better today i must have just overdone it for the weekend, just getting antsy to finish things and you forget just HOW pregnant you really are! 

Claire congrats on V-day! (alittle early :D) 

Beth A banana is smaller than a cantelope in my grocery store and surely a pomegranate is smaller than them both...... I think they're just messing with us now!:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

It depends on the banana. It's a weird one cuz it can be longer than a canteloupe but obviously way skinnier.

It's like comparing apples and oranges :haha:

I've been nesting too. Organizing & cleaning stuff & assigning tasks to hubby.


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha it never really bothered me, I was kindof shocked actually when they told me I was already 4 cm! but I just felt the tightness of the braxton-hicks but only when I was physically touching my stomach :haha: until a day or two before I went into official labor :)


----------



## Weege

Urgh christina. the braxton hicks are actually more sore than i originally thought they would be. i seem to have them a lot in the night time! i feel your pain! i've decided i'm gunna do everything i possibly can to make this little man come naturally during the 37th week so i don't need to be induced. ah that means 4 weeks! i'm so excited. and last night somethin awesome happened. i had my hands at the bottom of my bump, like right down and pickle moved his hand across mine! i actually felt his little hand. i squealed a bit then he did the same thing for dan right after. it was so amazing


----------



## amiii

I just ordered this bouncer online. What do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







1296143390-24023800.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purplelilly

Weege said:


> Urgh christina. the braxton hicks are actually more sore than i originally thought they would be. i seem to have them a lot in the night time! i feel your pain! i've decided i'm gunna do everything i possibly can to make this little man come naturally during the 37th week so i don't need to be induced. ah that means 4 weeks! i'm so excited. and last night somethin awesome happened. i had my hands at the bottom of my bump, like right down and pickle moved his hand across mine! i actually felt his little hand. i squealed a bit then he did the same thing for dan right after. it was so amazing

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That is AWESOME Louise! Cad seems to enjoy pushing my hand around but still sticks his/her butt out when John talks to the belly:haha: Cracks me up everytime! Now everything is getting tight enough in there that while watching TV DH will reach over and "pat baby butt" cuz it's this big bulge off to the side:haha:
I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed that you go before induction! Tell Dan he's gotta help :blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

thats super cute Amii!! I need to get a bouncer.. we gave our old one away 4 years ago hahaha 
Good luck Louise!! I kid you not, I went in for a pedicure a week before our DD was due because I knew I wanted to feel pretty after the newborn entered the picture.. TWO DAYS LATER I was in labor... so this past fall my close friend was about 3 days overdue for her baby and I took her with me to get a pedicure.. TWO DAYS LATER baby was born!! freaked me out but once I get to my due date Im getting my toes done!!! hahahaha


----------



## Weege

Christina i just told dan that u said he's gotta help. he said oh ok what do i need to do. i said that thing u did to make the baby get in there in the 1st place! he said oh yeah ok im on it lol :rofl:

amber..... i might book myself in for a pedicure then lol


----------



## Weege

and amii love the bouncer :D


----------



## purplelilly

Amii the bouncer is adorable! I've officially hit max budget on baby stuff (other than diapers/creams/wipes) so i hope i get one for my shower but if i dont a friend of ours has offered up their bouncer since her lil boy will be 6mths by then. (plus they were also team yellow so it's nuetral)

Louise that's too funny! My DH said he's on board to "knock it out" when the time comes :dohh: He's unfortunately been boycotting nooky since the bump got big because it freaks him out.Of course once i realized that i wasn't going to win the battle i've taken full advantage of picking on him for it :blush: I told him ....... didn't you know that's where dimples come from:haha::haha:

Amber if you gave yours away another one may come back around to ya! My group of friends have played "pass the baby stuff" for a few years now. Even though their kids are much older now alot of it is still in rotation,lol.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:rofl: Youre too funny Christina!!! :rofl:


----------



## Weege

hahaha dimples!!!
thats hilarious!!!
dan's told me that he's not that comfortable incase he hurts the baby's head..... hmmm i tried to tell him it doesnt go that high lol.
but he's definately up for trying to get him out in a few weeks!! 
even if he changes his mind and freaks out, i've got plans to make him change his mind lol :D its funny what a bit of seduction does to a man lol :rofl:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha yea just get him past that point and its no problem :haha:
I had a dream last night that I was looking for a blue (boy) pacifier!! hahaha I dont know how much of that is that Im secretly REALLY wanting a boy... Ill love this child regardless of its gender though even if it turns out to be another girl :)
Im actually going to this consignment/flea market/ yard sale thing next week so Im hoping to find gender neutral things that we need for REALLY cheap whilst there. We find out the gender in 2 weeks though!!!! YAY!!! Im so excited!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

p.s. How bout a bump pic? :haha:
18 weeks TODAY!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0121.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hakunamatata

Love it!

Happy 18 weeks! :dance:


----------



## purplelilly

Love it amber!!!! Ur so cute! I can't believe how fast time has gone for all of us! Don't discount momma intuition it may be a blue bump after all! (at least that's what I'm banking on:haha:)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm updating bump colors on the front page!

You're still yellow right Christina?


----------



## hakunamatata

And what are Sara and Claire having???? I'm having a baby brain moment.

I'm putting yellow storks for those of us who do not know yet or who are staying team yellow.

Let me know if I messed up any of the storks :haha:


----------



## amiii

Thanks for the compliments on the bouncer ladies! It came today. Cant believe it, it was fast! Great bump Amber :D 

Today I am celebrating 25 weeks, little man has started kicking really often and I am doing my eggplant dance! Finally moved on from papaya... haha.


----------



## amiii

By the way hakuna my due date is june 7th now. Is it too much to ask for my own ticker :blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank you ladies!!! 
and Thanks Kristin! ooooo want to put guesses next to us too to see if we end up being right? hahaha I cant wait!!! less than 2 weeks for me!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

yeah kristin i'm still team yellow as i haven't been told directly by any of my docs (but still think i saw lil boy bits at my ultrasound, lol) If this bubs comes out a girl both DH & I are in for the shock of our lives!:haha:

Just an update on Cad. I had my monthly doc appt yesterday, they confirmed on the "official report" that the band in my uterus is gone:happydance: and that my glucose is good :happydance:. S/he had a beautiful heartbeat of 140 and stuck his butt out for the doctor too :haha: S/he REALLY doesn't like the doppler lol. Weight and size was in the 50th percentile at my ultrasound but is now in the 60th with my weight gain :blush: I'm also still measuring about a week ahead of their dates (which brings it to the date we go by since i know when we concieved :blush:) So all is going good with the lil Cad and the doc still won't tell me the sex:growlmad: hahahaha

Oh and now i go every 2wks to monitor my progress for delivery!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bouncer ladies! It came today. Cant believe it, it was fast! Great bump Amber :D
> 
> Today I am celebrating 25 weeks, little man has started kicking really often and I am doing my eggplant dance! Finally moved on from papaya... haha.

wooohoooo eggplant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Weege

ooooooooh christina, every 2 weeks?? thats cool.
acutally think mine will end up being every 2 weeks now with the consultant..... although there's the growth scan next thursday, then she'll probably see me for another one at 36 weeks then it will be time for pickle to arrive!!!

we were driving in the car the other day and i was talking to dan about something from the baby to our parents for next christmas (ages away i know!!) and i said yeah i thought that could be to the mum's from Alfie. then i was like wahhhhhhhhhh i just said Alfie and we havent even decided fully. He said its ok cos were both thinking the same name, then he made the slip up of saying when Alfie is born, we can do something.
So looks like our little man is definately gunna be called Alfie Jack :happydance:
We've liked that for a boys name for about 2 years now so think thats the best bet...... unless he comes out and looks like something completely different lol.

Sorry for the mini essay ladies!

And Amber!! cute bump!! cant believe ur almost halfway now!! thats so awesome :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

Here in the states its normal to be seen once a month until you get really close to your due date then they start seeing you every 2 weeks then every week if you get really REALLY close to your date or go over
YAY For Alfie Jack!! What a wonderful name!! We still have to wait a little over a week before we get to know what this one is!! Im going to DEMAND that DH think of names with me after we know if its a boy or girl in there!


----------



## amiii

The princess of Sweden, the future queen, gave birth to a little princess yesterday. Her name is Estelle Silvia Ewa Mary. Just thought I would share  Its all over the news today 24/7.

On this joyus occasion Ikea decided that if you buy a mattress today you get a crib for FREE! :D So I got the mattress and the crib for 58$, that is 37£ :D

Im so happy, it looks like this and its the one I have been wanting
 



Attached Files:







hensvik-spjalsang-vit__75736_PE194324_S4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> The princess of Sweden, the future queen, gave birth to a little princess yesterday. Her name is Estelle Silvia Ewa Mary. Just thought I would share  Its all over the news today 24/7.
> 
> On this joyus occasion Ikea decided that if you buy a mattress today you get a crib for FREE! :D So I got the mattress and the crib for 58$, that is 37£ :D
> 
> Im so happy, it looks like this and its the one I have been wanting

Amii that is an AWESOME DEAL!!!!!:happydance: It's fun getting all of the stuff sorted out isn't it!

Amber we actually started talking name right after BFP lol. It took us FOREVER to agree on a girls name but we agreed on Nathan immediately, i actually think it was the first name i threw out there once DH & i agreed there will be NO MORE John's because of us:haha: (Currently 8 i believe still living between both our families:wacko:)

Louise I love the name Alfie! It's just so cute and everything seemed soo real to me when i could look at my bump and say a name! Glad it didn't come down to the end for you two!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thats really awesome Amii!!! Im hoping to talk the hubs into getting a convertible crib for this lo, we were given a crib with our DD so we've had to buy her a new bed as shes gotten bigger. Id rather just get the crib that converts into the toddler bed then the full or twin bed.. either one, and there are adorable ones around here for really cheap! I hope he gives in :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

purplelilly said:


> Amii that is an AWESOME DEAL!!!!!:happydance: It's fun getting all of the stuff sorted out isn't it!
> 
> Amber we actually started talking name right after BFP lol. It took us FOREVER to agree on a girls name but we agreed on Nathan immediately, i actually think it was the first name i threw out there once DH & i agreed there will be NO MORE John's because of us:haha: (Currently 8 i believe still living between both our families:wacko:)
> 
> Louise I love the name Alfie! It's just so cute and everything seemed soo real to me when i could look at my bump and say a name! Glad it didn't come down to the end for you two!

haha thats awesome! we did the same thing with our DD but this is our second so I think we just know that we will come up with something... actually we didnt even agree on our DD's first name until I was in the hospital delivering her :haha: WOW I dont think we will do a John either, we try to stay away from having same names in the family, so we go with unique names to our families haha. I think for a boy we like Connor Michael though and we have NO IDEA for a girl! I like Emma though.. I really really like it but DH doesnt.. oh well.. Im sure once we know the gender we will be getting more and more intense in looking for names :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Amber: That is so funny. I have always liked Emma for a girl too...but DH didn't like it! We took ages to find a girl name that we both liked and finally landed on Addison. It's really popular in the U.S....but don't think the popularity of it has quite made it to the U.K. yet. Though...we will probably have more intent discussions if/when we find out baby's gender!

I can't wait until monday! Really hope we can find out this time!


----------



## purplelilly

beth-- i think monday is gonna be your day! (and i LOVE the name Addison!) I'm soooo excited for you!!:happydance:

Amber-- Emma was my #1 choice for years then last year my mom got a dog & named her.... you guessed it Emma!:growlmad: lol my #2 was Olivia but DH didn't like it one bit so we've found nuetal ground at Courtney. Although the bump has been called Nathan or Nacourt for mnths:haha: Def will be interesting if a lil princess gets handed to me :blush::blush: I like Connor too. It sounds very distinguished to me, kwim?


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies how are you all doing ? Sorry ive not been around much lately works been absolutely crazy :-(

Kristin im team yellow and my due date is now the 13th June xx

I had my first braxton hicks last night boy was it sore :o I honest to god freaked out thought I was in real labour didn't know you could get them this early :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow! Was it a little bit scary?

Thanks for updating, going to go update the front page.

If anyone else's info is not correct let me know :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

I've been looking for Sara but it looks like she deleted her posts. I don't know what happened...... did I miss something guys?


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, good to see everyone doing so well!

Amina that's a beautiful bouncer you've picked out, is there such a thing as bouncer envy? :haha:

Christina, I'm still laughing about the dimples :winkwink:

Amber, your bump is looking so good!

Sorry I've been quiet, I'm up visiting family and decided to extend my stay from four days to two weeks :blush: I'm now past V day, I didn't think I'd feel any different but I'm actually feeling a lot more relaxed now that I'm past that milestone....
I've had to visit the doctor while I'm up here as my breathing got really bad, laying down was impossible, sitting was nearly as bad and only somewhere in between the two gave me any relief plus lots of my Ventolin inhaler....The doctor wasn't too concerned, he did a complete check on me and prescribed me with a preventer inhaler which seems to be helping lots, I even managed to go climbing around at my eldest sisters house in the Yorkshire Dales, once I'm back home I'll post some pics to show you it, I'm so jealous, it's absolutely stunning where she lives!
Anyway, I'm full of cold and am in severe danger of dribbling snot all over my Mum's laptop :rofl: I'm off back to the sofa armed with my box of tissues :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont know, Im guessing Sara had a miscarriage? thats what her last post was about though... 
Thank you Kate and Im glad youre breathing is better now! Im sorry you have a cold now :( I hope you start feeling better soon! I cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes, I feel really bad about missing that. I hope she's okay.


----------



## amiii

You can get the bouncer off of amzaon for 32 £ so no need to be jelaous :D. Its among the cheaper ones and I got it the other day and put it together and I am so happy with it! It vibrates and plays cute music. Its also gender neutral so we can keep it for our next LO (already planning on number two.. lol!)

Hakuna, thanks for taking your time and updating the first page :D!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all!
Hope your cold doesn't last too long kate, it's awful when you can't take anything isnt it!!
Hope all the other ladies are well!! Mush for brains here keeps reading the posts and forgetting to reply (I'm having this problem with conversations too :rofl: ) so I am reading your replies even if I'm not remembering to write down what I'm thinking!!
Hosted dh 30th birthday party last night and shattered now!was a lovely evening though!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Well.... Baby decided to cooperate. Annnnnd...


Spoiler
It's a little BOY!!

We are so excited!!!! :cloud9: it seems so much more real now!


----------



## purplelilly

hi ladies! Just popping in to see how ya all are doing. Hope everyone had a good weekend and Kate i hope you feel better soon! We had a sort of busy weekend. Almost finished with the Kitchen remodel (thankfully because if i can't clean soon i may explode, lol) I've been training a friend of ours at work who is going to help fill in when i'm home with Cad for a few weeks/mths (depends on how long DH can take it) Today she brought her 4mth old son with her so i've gotten a good idea how crazy it's gonna be when i come back!!! Although i did have fun playin with him!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats Beth!!! Yay for Team BLUE!! I cant wait to find out!! ONE MORE WEEK!!!


----------



## amiii

Yaaay for team blue! Welcome!

And heres my 25+4 bump. Lil man says hi!
 



Attached Files:







bild.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frisbeemama12

Beautiful bump amina!


----------



## purplelilly

Woohoo yayayayay another blue bump! Lookin good mamma!


----------



## Weege

yay another lil blue bump :happydance:
congratulations :D

and lovely bump amii :D

Also to add...... 3 weeks today, my little man will be fully cooked!!!!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
so excited :happydance: :D:D:D


----------



## amiii

Thanks ladies! 

99 days leeeeeft! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 99 days leeeeeft! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: It felt soooo good to be under 100 days lol. Now that i'm under 50 it's :wacko::wacko:


----------



## frisbeemama12

You girls are getting so close!!!! I cant wait to see pictures of those precious little ones!!! I went to this sale thing going on at the county fairgrounds here where we live.. OH MY WORD! I got SOOOOOO many things for the baby for REALLY REALLY CHEAP!
stroller, bassinet, sling, two books, electric pump, two shirts, two towels, two washcloths, four sheets and a waterproof sheet for the bassinet, ALL for about 150 here in the states.. yea.... I am really really happy about this :happydance:


----------



## Weege

Found out my baby shower is 10th march!! so excited :D


----------



## purplelilly

HOLY CRAP AMBER! you made out like a bandit! lol I would be excited too! Wish they had that around here i spent more than that on my stroller/carseat combo!

Louise YAYAYAY for shower news, hahahaha. They're still not telling me when mine is but i know the invitations are out as i got a card in the mail from my aunt in Charolette that she can't make it along with a gift card so it's got to be pretty soon! The 10th is gonna come fast! I'm hoping mine is pretty soon as i could use some fun right about now. Its been VERY stressfull around here as last week my health insurance company decided they are going to cancel us as of April 1st! After 2yrs of paying them a rediculous amount of money every month they want to cancel us 2wks before my due date. As best we can tell it would make my delivery between $10,000-40,000 depending if i need a c-section. With the insurance it would have only have been my $500 deductable! DH has taken the whole thing out of my hands as he doesn't want "the baby to come out with anger issues" lol. Now we got 30days to figure something out!


----------



## frisbeemama12

yea its pretty freaking awesome, I live near DC on the Va side so if you want to make a day trip then I can Pm you the website link to the days of the sales :)
OH MY GOSH! That really stinks about your insurance!! what reason did they give?! usually youre still covered for a bit after insurance ends.. hopefully thats what happens in your case.. either that or look into getting insurance for you as an individual, delivery can be very expensive. I hope you guys get it all figured out, So nice of your DH to take the burden for you :hugs: what an awesome guy!


----------



## Weege

oh my goodness christina. what a bunch of idiots the insurance people are!! cant believe they are doing that to you!!
i cant believe how much it costs if you dont have health insurance!!!
it makes me so thankful we have the nhs where we only pay a little bit out of our wages every month and we get it all for free!!
hope dh gets it sorted soon for you!!!

i'm off to the 24 weeks growth scan and consultant appointment in an hour..... im really scared!! pickle has been really huring me this morning but dan just looked at my tummy and said seriously, its because he's pushed you all out again! so the blue bump has gotten even bigger!!! i just generally feel a bit under the weather and crappy today. hope for good news later tho, and i'll update you when i get back xxx


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks ladies. I really do hope the insurance stuff works out soon and doesn't make me stress right up to the deadline! It's so crazy expensive and we've been paying soo much anyway because we are a selfemployed small business. Amber they said our enrollment numbers aren't high enough as they want 75% enrollment now and we have 3 employees but only 2 on the policy (our help in the back can't afford the mthly premium along with his bills and we can't afford to pay him more) so that puts us at 66%! Basically they just don't want small businesses anymore and are forcing us out. The worst part is all of the state programs say we make too much money because we're self employed:cry: Very tired of the lose/ lose situation!

Louise i'm sure pickle is doing wonderfully in there! Remember this is when they grow the fastest! This week my belly has been "solid as a rock" every morning and his/her movements actually hurt but like dan, john said i def "popped" more this week! Can' wait to hear your update hon!

Amber i will keep it in mind! Thank you!!! i don't really have any time away from the shop anymore but i'll see how long the "need" list still is after my shower. Just may have to make a day of it!


----------



## purplelilly

HAHAHAHA stalking Louise :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for upcoming showers and wow Amber you found loads of stuff recently!

Good luck with the insurance situation!!

Had another scan today, Ariana's doing great. We were able to get good pictures of her heart, nose, and eyes this time. Couldn't get any good 3d shots but will post a couple of 2d shots later.


----------



## Weege

well here it is........
my little Alfie is now an estimated 6lb 10!!!! talk about a growth spurt and a half!! thats why i've been feeling so drained the last couple of weeks!!!
blood pressure and everything else is fine. they want my to get bp checked twice a week now and then another growth scan at 37 weeks (this will be my last one)

although i did have a breakdown and cried loads when we were booking the next appointment cos the consulatant said if everything carries on normally they'll induce me at 39 weeks, not the 38 weeks i thought. so i cried for about half an hour!! dunno how i drove home, but then i thought about how silly i was being for an extra 7 days wait and got over myself. She said they dont wanna induce me too early cos if he's not ready to come out then he wont be as bothered to make his way out when im induced which would probably result in an unecessary c-section. which now ive calmed down makes perfect sense!!

So i'm now on the hunt for every little thing i can do at 37 weeks to make him come sooner!!! i'm still thinking he'll arrive on 28th march tho. have done since the beginning!!

so yeah sorry for my mini essay, and everything is all good!!! i just hope he isnt about 14lb when born lol :D


----------



## purplelilly

Yay all these scans are soo awesome! Kristin glad to hear Ariana (i really do love the name btw) is doing so well and gonna stalk the thread for pics!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Louise that is one growing lil pickle you got there! lol Like the really big ones you get in the barrels not jars!:haha: So sorry you got let down with the extra week but they may even say 38wks at your next scan or pickle may have his own ideas anyway! We understand how you get all excited that it hurts to have it taken away again but your docs are watching out for you and the lil one so it'll all work out even if we are alittle impatient to meet our bubs :blush:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is so crappy about the insurance!!! :growlmad:

Glad to hear kristin and louise's scans went well! Louise, he will be here before you know it. Remember, you can always get dan to 'help' convince Alfie to come earlier!! :haha:


----------



## Weege

yep definately. Dan has been told lol. i said last night he has to wait 2 weeks and 4 days til he can do that again lol. :rofl:
i'm sure he'll make an early appearance though!


----------



## frisbeemama12

so excited for you Louise!!!!!
Im SUPER excited right now!!! as of wednesday night (right before bed) I felt one good kick/hit/knee SOMETHING on my hand!!! I tried to get bump to do it again so dh could feel but it was just for me I guess hahaha I was starting to get anxious because Im already 19 weeks and had not felt any yet.. but yay!! :happydance: AND my scan is Monday morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for kicks!

I have pics posted in my journal of the ultrasound.


----------



## Weege

yay amber thats awesome!!! i remember the 1st big kicks.
i finally gave in today and purchased a maternity swimming tankini and went swimming!!
oh my goodness. weightlessness at this stage is actually heaven :D and at the pool, they do free swimming while pregnant until 4 weeks after your due date :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thats awesome Louise!! I remember swimming (floating mostly) with our DD because I had her in mid july too so I DEFINITELY know thats what Ill be doing again with this one :haha: 
I did get a maternity swim suit too at that big sale thing, hahaha I am all set for it to get warm enough to swim, theres no indoor pool around here that I know of :shrug:


----------



## amiii

It has been a little bit silent on here these last days. How is everybody? :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have my gender scan tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

EEEEEEk! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Weege

stalking amber :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

we are finally home!!! it seems EVERYONE was getting a sono today UGH! oh well.. Baby is measuring right on track and was wiggling everywhere, I definitely have an anterior placenta :( that makes me sad but Ill just have to wait till Im bigger to feel good movements :shrug: 
Drum roll pleassseeeee.... We are Team.....


Spoiler
:pink:!!!!!!!!!!! DHs first words were "oh boy... Im in trouble" :haha:
We are so excited and figure we have experience anyway :happydance: I cant wait till July!!!!!!
Ill let you guys know the name as soon as we decide on it :haha:


----------



## amiii

Oh congrats Amber! A little girl :happydance: Yaay!


----------



## Iamblessed

amber congrats on team pink!! sorry I haven't been posting but have been in a ton of pain with toothpulling and then dry socket. Hope alliswell. Louise I love swim suits they are awesome and love the floating feeling appose to sinking lol.hope all is well with everyone and amii -nice bump pic! I will try and catch up when all is better.:)


----------



## disneybelle25

Congrats amber!!! Thats lovely news, glad all is going well!


----------



## purplelilly

Amber-- :happydance::happydance::happydance: for another lil girlie!!!!! congrats hon! Your DH is sooo out numbered now lol:haha: 

Kim-- i sure hope you feel better soon hon! I have been fighting tooth problems since november believe me i understand your pain! Right now i'm waiting til next week for a crown to be put on one tooth but lost part of a temporary on another tooth (the other side of course!) so i'm back onto soft foods only:cry:

anyway i hope everyone is doing well! I completely over did it this weekend and suffered all last night with a painfull back :dohh: But i did get my floors cleaned in 1/2 the house and most of the baby's stuff washed! even the blankets & sheets :happydance: This week DH is going to fix up our spare bedroom for us to stay in (it's on the 1st floor along with the only bathroom) since he isn't comfortable with me climbing the stairs 5x every night lol. Def getting excited to meet our little beanie soon!


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha stairs arent a problem! I see it as my form of exercise :haha: I have to climb 3 flights to get to our apartment though :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats amber!! :happydance:


----------



## kaboom

Beth - congrats on your blue bump :D

Louise - glad little Alfie's doing well not long till he'll be here now xx

Amber - congrats on your little girl and yeah for kicks :thumbup:

I really need to try and get on here more often just can't seem to find the time these days. I hit double figures tomorrow :o


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Amber!!!!! :pink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeek Kim that sounds painful!!


----------



## purplelilly

so after DH telling me there was def bump growth here is the 34wk bump pic! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







34wks2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> haha stairs arent a problem! I see it as my form of exercise :haha: I have to climb 3 flights to get to our apartment though :wacko:

so did i before it became 5-7x a night lol! Actually i'm not bad on them at all but when my back hurts every step feels like my pelvis is seperating needless to say the stairs are not fun at all!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

OUCH! :( well Im glad he has gotten things figured out so you can be downstairs!


----------



## hakunamatata

Holy bump!


----------



## Weege

wow christina!! u have definately grown the little baby some more :D
i'll try to take one later on...... cant believe im 35 weeks today!! its getting so close now!!
had midwife yesterday and she told me that she's on holiday the week they're thinking of inducing me, so she's going to talk to the consultant and see if they can move it to the week before :D which means little man will be here in just over 3 weeks :happydance:

amber congratulations on team pink :D another beautiful girlie to add to your family :D


----------



## Weege

Thought it might be fun if you want to, to put a pic of us so we can put a face to the name?? might be a silly idea cos im bored lol. but anyways.... here is me and dan in tobago a couple of years ago :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw nice picture, you two make a lovely couple.

I have pics on FB, PM me if you want to add me.


----------



## Weege

actually i think i might be firends with u on facebook already...... i'll check lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I think we are!


----------



## hakunamatata

I meant that anyone who wants to see pics of me and future LO can PM me for my FB info :thumbup:


----------



## purplelilly

HAHAHA I'd put a pic on but i have no idea how to move it from fb to here!:blush: Sometimes i can be a complete techno tard!lol DH and i are masters at dodging cameras so there is not alot of pictures of us anywhere and all i have is some of our wedding photos on fb (that are now 8 1/2yrs old:haha:) I have always photographed TERRIBLY lol so for at least 10-15yrs i just flip the bird to cameras :haha: My mom has given up on pictures but my dad is REALLY GOOD at photoshop lmao.
that is a really nice pic of you two Louise! Kristin your already a fb buddy with me too:thumbup: Any of you other ladies like to fb friend just let me know i'd love to but i'm very picky about who i friend so if you don't tell me who you are i'll probably decline it :blush::blush:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Holy bump!

:haha::haha:

i know!!! it's a good thing my butt has kept up as counter weight! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

I went to the gym yesterday. I kept wondering are people going to think I'm fat or pregnant? And then I was like I don't freaking care :haha:


----------



## Weege

ok midwife has spoken today to the consultant and she's happy to induce at 38 weeks...... will be booking the date on monday next week!!! 
im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO friggin excited :happydance:
i cant believe i've almost made it, with my blood pressure still behaving :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

:dance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay! How exciting, Louise! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh how exciting Louise!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

that is awesome louise!!!!! I cant believe the first watermelon bubba is going to be here already! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! Make sure dan knows how to update us lol!

AFM DH has spent half the day yelling at the insurance auditors after giving them plenty of proof last week that we still qualified and......................................................................................................................................................................

we have a confirmation number that we ARE NO LONGER CANCELLED :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'll feel better once we get the official e-mail but DH gave them enough grief about it today that we atleast got an answer along with a confirmation number! Ohh and after meeting with the doc we now have a pediatrician chosen so we are getting really close to ready :happydance::happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Christina!!!!!!! what a relief!!! Ive been thinking about that everyday! :happydance: yay babies!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> YAY Christina!!!!!!! what a relief!!! Ive been thinking about that everyday! :happydance: yay babies!!!!!!!

Thanks amber it really is such a relief! Now I can concentrate on getting ready not how the hell I'm going to pay for it!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Oh! That is so wonderful Christina!!! What a relief! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

That's awesome news Christina :happydance:

I just realised.....I'm into double figures today :wohoo:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im 20 weeks today!!! EEK!!!!!!


----------



## Weege

ah christina thats awesome news!! glad its all sorted :D
and kate congrats on the double figures!!
amber halfway already!!! cant believe its gone so quickly!!


----------



## purplelilly

Well louise I know u were supposed to go first but cad had HIS own ideas! Last night my water broke a 1:45 by the time we got to the hospital (still had to pack my bag:blush:) at 4:25 I was 3cm dialated so they kept me. At 10:51 this 
morning Nathan Louis was born at 5lbs 9oz and 18" long! He is absolutely georgous with LONG red hair! He is in the nicu now but hopefully will only be there for around a week until he gets his breathing down better. I'll post pics for you ladies when I get home & to my computer:cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH YAY CHRISTINA!!!!!!!! I hope little Nathan gets that breathing under control, having a nicu baby is scary!!!! I cant wait to see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

OMG FIRST WATERMELON!!

I hope little Nathan is okay and that his stay in the NICU is short and sweet!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Weege

OH MY GOODNESS!!!
i just found your thread from earlier this morning!!
i'm so glad you are both ok :D
and a boy!!! u were right!!!
what a lovely name :D and a good weight too!
cant wait to see pictures!!
Ah first watermelon!! holy crap..... thats just made me realise im next!!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's so exciting! :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

And the front page is officially updated! :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Wow!!! Congratulations and welcome, baby Nathan! :happydance: 

Hope his breathing gets better and he can come home soon!!


----------



## CelticStar

Huge congratulations on baby Nathan!

Oh wow! I can't wait to see pics of him....Hope you're all doing well :hugs: xxx


----------



## amiii

WHAT DID I MISS?! A baby is born? Omg! CONGRATS! Im trying to find a post about Nathan but cant find anything? :S

Im 27 weeks now, 91 days away and freaking out! Is this third trimester? Im thinking 28 weeks is so Im going to wait a week more to sing "Celeeeebraaate good times c'mon"

CONGRATS AGAIN! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Thank you ladies! I cannot believe how fast it all went! If I hadn't had a 2nd shot into my epidural then it probably would have been even shorter! 9hrs frm start to finish! Thankfully other than shift change I'm allowed to see him when ever I want but cant hold him yet which is killing me! He is built like his daddy with huge hands, feet and shoulders (probably explains his size to)lol he even started eating tonight because he was fussin! They originally said he prob wouldn't feel till tomarrow!


----------



## Weege

thats great news that he's feeding already. go nathan!!!
he'll be home before you know it!!! 
are you still having your baby shower?? or are you gunna wait til he comes home?
how are you feeling after the whole giving birth?? 
sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

We deicided to put the shower off for a month so we can get Nathan home and get into a routine. It was actually supposed to be this Saturday just like yours lol. I'm sure glad all this didn't happen there! I'm not feeling too bad just very sore and haven't really slept well yet since he's not with me. Last night the "hormone changes" started too so I was hot flash central all night to:wacko: if you look on myth page then there is a picture of him. I just cannot figure out how to post a pic off my phone to this sight!:blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay for feeding!!!!! Im so incredibly happy for you Christina!! 
I cant wait to see pictures!! I dont know what a myth page is.... :shrug:

I think 27 weeks is third trimester so yes!! youre almost there Amina!!

I am 20 weeks as of yesterday!!!!
Heres a picture of how big the little missy is making me! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0133.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Weege

ah i bet its weird him not being there with you.
wont be long and he will be home i'm sure of it!!
hmmmm hot flashes.... not so great!! 
ahhh he just couldnt wait til u had ur shower obviously!! he wanted a grand appearance!
hope u manage some sleep soon xxx


----------



## Weege

amber lovely bump coming along now!!!
and amii yep 27 weeks is officially 3rd trimester so yay!!


----------



## amiii

Amber love your bump its so cute! :D

Wow. Cant believe Im in third trimester... 

Wegee its your turn neeeeext! How does it feel :D?


----------



## Weege

i must say im a getting a little nervous now but like excited nervous if that makes sense!
i'm just really excited to see my little man :D
i'm not even dreading the labour...... i'm looking forward to it in an odd kinda way!

bring it on!!! less than 3 weeks to go and i cant wait!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

im so excited for you Louise!!!!!! I cant wait to see pictures of all these babies!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

ok so getting discharged from the hospital without nathan was the HARDEST thing i have ever done in my life :cry: but my little man is doing well! The doctors said the firt 48-72 hrs are generally the worst with premies and although we've had our ups and downs it's been mainly ups :thumbup: He's eating like a pig, and the total trouble maker of the unit:haha: All the nurses say he wants ALL the attention all the time. Here is the latest photo from last night. Daddy bonding for the first hold!:cloud9: My heart is no longer mine!

Oh and amber a myth page is my stupid phones idea of auto correcting Facebook page lol! And a great bump you got going on there
Louise its going to go by quickly just get every thing done that you can! There is bound to be things we all forget and believe me when I tell you that you'll barely remember if you brushed your teeth once he's here! Lol
 



Attached Files:







Nathan3.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm SO glad Nathan is doing so well!! That picture is just precious. Approximately when is he coming home? 

:hugs:


----------



## kaboom

OMG I can't believe I missed our first little watermelon being born congrats Christina and welcome to the world Nathan :happydance:


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats christina and welcome Nathan. Sorry I haven't had time to post much but I will try and catch up. Hope all is well with everyone and I am doing well and am now a 3rd trier!! W00t . I will try and pop back in when I have a bit more time ...:):hug: and love to all:)


----------



## frisbeemama12

So cute Christina!!!! Thats the first picture Ive seen of the little guy, ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Iamblessed

christina he is gorgeous!!! Go nathan -he will get the breathing down soon and be home quickly I am sure!! 3rd tri tomorrow kristin w00t w00t!!! Amber cute bump!! Glad to see everyone is doing well and louise it won't be long and your little one will be here. wishing you a safe and easy delivery!!:hug:!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok girls, I want to get other peoples opinion before I throw it to family.. Even though this is our second child are we being really selfish in asking for a baby "sprinkle" to get clothes and diapers and little things? we have kept everything of our DDs baby furniture; crib,stroller,carseat,swing etc.. but its been 4 years since we have needed newborn clothes!!! What do you girls think? would we be selfish asking for those little things?


----------



## amiii

Omg he is gorgeous!!! The first watermelon baby... I get all emotional!!

Congrats again, he is precious!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Nathan is such a gorgeous little boy! Hope he can come home soon! :hugs:

Amber: I don't think it's selfish! I'm currently planning a shower for one of my friends for her second, and she's just asking for little stuff. Nappies, wipes, nipple cream ( :haha: ). If you don't feel like you can ask your family, maybe you have a friend who would understand?


----------



## disneybelle25

O congratulations christina!! Nathan is so grogeous, welcome to world little one!!!

Amber I don't think that is selfish at all, people will want to get you something and I personally would much rather go with what the person wanted so I think its a good idea!


----------



## purplelilly

Amber I don't think there is anything wrong with it at all! 4yrs is a long time to hang onto every thing and I would think most ppl would understand that!


----------



## Weege

ok ladies!! 
just had the midwife and induction is all booked.
28th march at 7.30am!!!
only 16 days to go :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

eeek!!!! YAY Louise!!!


----------



## amiii

Omg Louise that is so soon!!!! Congrats im so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

wow louise, not long to wait at all!!! how exciting!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

So exciting Louise!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

I can't wait to meet the next Watermelon :happydance:

Quick question for you girls, I'm nearly 27 weeks now, is it normal for activity to lessen? I'm not worried enough to see my midwife or doctor about it as she's is still moving but it's nowhere near what she was up to....I know she's doing a lot of growing at this point and may not have as much room but I thought she'd still be kicking the same amount?


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow Louise only 15 days now!

Kate, there is a sticky in the third tri forum about monitoring fetal movements. Click here That would have good information other than talking to a doctor or midwife. I'm over 27 weeks now and I still feel Ariana squirming and poking quite a bit, though I have heard that movements do lessen because like you said, there's less and less room for the baby to move around. :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Our DD moved less as I entered the third tri. no worries Kate, if shes still moving thats what counts :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Cross posting this in the third tri forum:

So annoyed. :growlmad: Just failed the glucose test for gestational diabetes, now I have to go back for that stupid 3 hour test. The thing is, my score was 135. I keep reading everywhere that most places would consider this a passing score. 

Please post if you got a score in the 130's and please tell me if it was considered pass or fail.


----------



## Weege

kate, my little man didnt move quite as much around this point, we then found out he'd totally changed position to head down so thats why it lessened.
its got less again this week and we found out its cos his head is 1/5 engaged, so he;'s dropped down again.
think its all about tuning yourself to the new movement pattern if that makes sense.

hmmmm found out today that my bile acid levels have risen to the point where i now have that cholestatis thingy (thats not how its spelt lol)
anyway its not enough to induce me even earlier but it means i now have to take 5 tablets a day :(
oh well. least there's a reason for my crazy itching!!

i just realised 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!! :happydance: so excited!!
but im also going back to being a child where i think if i dont think about it and dont talk about it then it wont happen, cos its a really scary thought lol :D


----------



## CelticStar

See? I knew there was a reason I posted on here and not any where else, you girls have reassured me that things are normal whereas you know exactly what would have been posted if I'd posted in 2nd tri! :haha:

It makes sense that I'd feel less with her being head down though, I guess this is the bit where I'm glad for an anterior placenta :winkwink:

Kristin, I'm sorry you have to go through the 3 hour test, I wish I could help but I'm due to go for my only one (they put me straight through to the long test due to the risk factors) on the 23rd of this month.
Here's hoping that's everything is good for you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yea with our DD she kept wanting to face my back and then when I went into labor she decided she wanted to be able to see everything so she came out face up which I guess is harder than coming out facedown.. I didnt feel too terribly much of her when I got into the third tri... just MAJOR back aches!!!
Im sorry Kristin! Have you thought about calling and asking why? maybe because of previous risks?


----------



## hakunamatata

No previous risks, they just said 130 is the cutoff.

Someone said in another thread that 150 can even be the cutoff. I love the inconsistency. [ end sarcasm ]


----------



## purplelilly

Kristin I failed mine at 131!!! I passed the second one with flying colors but it sucks to have to do it twice! They told me it. Was 130 cut off too!

Louise that is sooooo soon! Can't wait!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Ugh...that is so annoying Kristin! I wouldn't worry though...sure you will pass the 3 hour one with no problem whatsoever! 

AFM... 
People need to learn that "pregnant" and "fat" are not synonyms. 

Just sayin... the amount of people who say things like "You aren't normally this fat!" I mean...really? I already feel like a whale. :nope:

On other hand, I'm happy that people finally feel confident enough to mention the fact that I'm pregnant! Means I'm getting a proper bump! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

And here's why....


Spoiler



I am a cow. haha. How much weight have you girls gained/had you gained at 24 weeks? I've gained like 22 pounds. Meaning, that if I carry on at this rate, my total weight gain will be about 40 pounds. YIKES! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

You are not a cow! People who are making fat comments are stupid!!


----------



## kaboom

wow Louise not long for you now hun how exciting :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Beth thats rubbish whoever is making those fat comments needs to be smacked. You look awesome! I gained about 35lbs with our DD but unfortunately for me I only ended up losing MAYBE 10 of it hahaha so with this one Im doing my best to eat healthy and drink a ton of water!!


----------



## purplelilly

Beth you look awesome and those people need to go piss in their hats! I think we all have our off days but be proud of that bump, what ur doing is making a miracle!!!


----------



## Weege

beth u look awesome and like its been said, you are creating a little miracle in there!!
i wouldnt go on how much ive gained cos i was overweight to start with but i think my total so far is 15lb


----------



## CelticStar

Beth you have an awesome bump! At least yours is a D bump...Mine is still a B even though I can no longer see anything south of my waist line...In fact....What is a waist line? :haha:

Well, I had my 30th birthday yesterday, I've officially joined the ranks of the grown ups and today, to celebrate, I'm going for physiotherapy...Ironic huh?
My hips, back and legs have been killing me, yesterday I could hardly get to the kitchen for the pain and I'm just hoping they have some little pearls of wisdom to help make it easier on me!
I don't like the fact it's a group session though and apparently takes about an hour....I struggle to do anything for longer than five minutes, sitting hurts, laying down hurts and standing hurts....If I'm honest, I'm actually quite worried about how I'm going to cope with it...Ahhh well, soon find out!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Happy Birthday for yesterday, and good luck with the physio! Surely it can only help, right? Hope you get some relief from the pain soon!!

And thank you, girls! You all rock. :hugs:


----------



## amiii

Congrats Kate! :D :flower: :happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

Well, my day sucked!

Came away from physio with a definite diagnoses of SPD, I now have to wear a belt to support my pelvis which is awesome for the support but not so good in that it presses on my bladder and makes me pee more :dohh:

At least now I know why I'm in so much pain, even when I take things easy and can go about managing that pain....I can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm actually looking forward to childbirth because although it's pain, it's one day of pain as opposed to 40 weeks of it :haha:
I think I shall try for one more after Jennifer is born but then that's it, I can't go through this again!

Midwife tomorrow, more physio in a week, OGTT soon and then the 4D scan to look forward to.....If anyone says to me just one more time "But you're meant to be glowing" I'm going to slap them :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy birthday Kate!

Sorry you're in so much pain. Hope the belt helps!


----------



## amiii

Okay ladies I haven't been in the third trimester for long but I can already understand why people complained and that this is going to be a long one. I have horrible heartburn, can barely breathe, I am nauseous and yesterday I experienced the joy of my dinner coming right back up through the entrance. What else.. Horrible back pain. Sweating like a pig and waking up maybe 65 times a night...

Le sigh. I don't want to complain, I'm just thankful that bubs is okay and I would go through anything just as long as he is healthy. But seriously I am beginning to look and feel more like a cow than a human being lol. Rant over. Thanks for listening :)


----------



## disneybelle25

ahh amii I feel your pain! It's the getting up every 2 minutes in the night for yet another wee that I can't cope with! and yeah being very sweaty is so gross and uncomfortable isnt it!! As everyone keeps telling me, it will all be worth it in the end lol!!


----------



## Weege

yeah 3rd trimester is just a barrel of fun lol!!
the heartburn at 4am has to be my highlight!!
that and the searing red hot pain i get in my hips after laying on my side for an hour :(

oh well, 12 more days to go :happydance:

although i am beginning to freak out slightly that very soon, there is gunna be this little man here totally dependant on me and i must say its freaking me out slightly!! but its everything i ever wanted so hopefully its just nerves now!

had mw yeasterday. bp was best ever!!! 108/74 and had a trace done on little man and she said its the best trace she's seen all day :happydance:

hope you are all well.
christina, hows nathan doing?? xxxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Louise!!! Thats awesome!!
Im sorry Amina, It can be very uncomfortable but when I felt that way with our DD I simply laid back on a bunch of pillows and just watched her move for a little bit so I could forget how I looked or felt :hugs: Almost done now!!!!!!
Kate Im so so sooooo sorry youre in such pain!!! At least you have answers and something that can help a little bit :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Amina, I feel your pain :haha: I seem to be drinking equal amounts of water and indigestion remedies for the heartburn, although I have noticed that if I eat little and often, say every couple of hours, then the heartburn isn't as bad, I also try not to lie down just after eating as that makes it worse and I'm drinking lots of water which also helps.
Hope some of that helps you!

Louise I can't wait...Anyone would think it was my turn and not yours :rofl: He's going to be such a little cutie!

AFM, I'm feeling a lot more upbeat than yesterday, think I was having a little pity party for myself :blush:
I actually feel better just by having a proper diagnoses now, for weeks I've been in agony and not known the reason why, at least now I can say, "I'm in pain but you know what? I have SPD so suck it up and get on with things!"
I've just got back from seeing the midwife, not my normal one as she's off today, but the new one was very nice and friendly.
My BP is really good at 110/76, which is actually better than it was before I was pregnant....How does that work? :haha:
We listened to baby Jennifers heart beat which was 146 BPM and she kept on kicking the doppler - at least she was practising Kung Fu on something other than my bladder!
I go back on Monday for my 28 week appt (when I'll really be 27+4) so I can get my anti D injection and have bloods done etc.

So, I'm smiling today (with gritted teeth lol) and am feeling positive again! :flower:


----------



## purplelilly

Kate I'm so glad you're feeling better today (even if it's just better mood) believe me it's worth it all!

Amii I wish there was better advice for you but I suffered the worst heartburn throughout my entire pregnancy but not an ounces since lil dude came. 

Louise I'm soooooo excited for you!!! Get your rest now honey you'll need it!
Nathan is doing really well. It's been really difficult having him in the nicu and heartbreaking leaving him every time but today they took him off the oxygen and doing the carseat test tonight! As of right now he should be coming home Monday !!!!!!! I cannot wait!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! Glad to hear he's doing well. Monday will be here before you know it!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is such great news, Christina! Hope he passes with flying colours and you get to take your sweet boy home on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Weege

ah thats amazing news!! hope it all goes well and u get to have ur little man home soon :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

ah christina, thats so exciting he will be home soon!! You must be so happy!! being a plonker but whats the carseat test? Is it that he needs to be big enough to go in one??


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Christina!!! I cant wait to hear that little Nathan is doing great at HOME!!!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Naomi hopefully you never need to find out first hand. The carseat test is ordered for all premies leaving the nicu because they are small enough that they tend to scrunch up in the seat and their vital signs will drop as they have a hard time breathing. Thankful my lil dude is strong (with amazing head control for a newborn forget a premie!) and PASSED all his tests!!!! Yayayayay now all that's left is to prove that he's ok feeding on bottle/boobie and still gain weight. :happydance:

Thank you all for your support thru this. Never thought it would have turned out like this but soooooo ready to have him home!

How is everyone's pregnancies going? Louise youre almost single digit count down now!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is so wonderful!!! It will be amazing for you to finally have him home! :cloud9:

Things good over here! Pulled a muscle in my ribs and under my right arm!! Not sure how... Hoovering maybe? Is that a good excuse to get DH to do it from now on? :haha:

So excited for Louise too!!!!


----------



## Weege

Thanks  i'm really excited now! 10 days to go! i'm ready to have little man now. the pelvis pain is bad but i'm sure it will all be worth it once he's here. just had a lovely mothers day card from dan, angel and pickle and i got the latest twilight dvd. very unexpected but a very happy me today


----------



## purplelilly

So glad to hear all you lovely ladies had a good mothers day! In the states our mothers day isn't until may. Ya all have god men there! 

AFM right now I'm sitting in the nicu with my lil man. They have ordered all his shots & discharge X-ray for tomorrow so it looks like he may actually be coming home!!!! I spent all day today preparing the house & diaper stations for his arrival and washing the final linens. Unfortunately DH has had a terrible head cold for the last 4days so he's gonna live in masks for awhile when he's home :(
And then upstairs away from our lil one. Poor guy I think he'll just be so happy to at least see Nathan


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Christina!!!! Yay yay yay yay and another HAPPY YAY!!! :happydance:
AFM I have to get my lazy butt up at 430AM tomorrow so we can get on the road, it takes about 10.5 hours driving WITHOUT STOPPING so the trip will probably end up taking about 12 hours for us :wacko: So I probably wont be on at all tomorrow!! I hope little Nathan adjusts well!!!!


----------



## kaboom

happy belated birthday Kate =D&gt;

aww thats brilliant news Christina glad little Nathan's doing well :happydance:

I weighed myself yesterday put on 18lb so far :o


----------



## Weege

oh my goodness!!!
i'm officially a watermelon :D:D:D

and 1 week today will be the eve before induction :happydance:
i cant wait to meet my little man :D
also blood test this week shows my bile acids have gone right down again with the tablets so i no longer class as havin cholestasis :happydance:
a good day all in all in the scrase household today :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news Louise! You're really in the final stretch!

I took the 3 hour glucose test today, really hoping I passed. We'll see!


----------



## Weege

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you..... hope the not eating for ages and all the bloods being taken werent too bad :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks! It actually wasn't so bad. It went a lot faster than I thought it would.


----------



## hakunamatata

Naomi had her glucose test today too - how did it go?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Louise!!! I cant wait to see pictures!!!
How is everyone doing? I made the 12 hour drive REALLY well actually, my back didnt hurt too bad!! YAY!! but then again its probably because I had a pillow behind me the entire time :haha: Im excited to spend time with family and friends while we are in our hometown for the next week or so. Hope you all have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all! My GTT was cancelled :growlmad:
work supposidly "forgot" about the appointment and couldn't spare me so I had to reschedule. Needless to say that the hospital and midwife were furious and tried to get me to stick to the appointment but I just couldn't. It's easier said than done and I'll definitely be going next Tues, hopefully wont be too much of a problem.
Hope you are all well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Definitely a shitty day. First, I supposedly failed an evaluation at work, but after reviewing the situation I had done everything that I was supposed to do. Of course I had to fight to clear it up, otherwise I would've failed the review through no fault of my own. Strike 1.

Strike 2. Guess who has GD! I failed the fasting score by 6 pts and the first hour score by 14 pts. 

One of the worst parts? I had to literally ferret out all the info from the useless nurse. It was like playing 20 questions. I had to ask:

- what my scores were
- what is considered a passing score
- what I need to do immediately to change my diet (her answer - avoid sugar! WOW Captain Obvious, thanks, I'll put down that pixie stick right now!)
- at what point people go on medication

etc.

And at first she told me that I'd have to FAX my blood sugar results weekly. Yes, FAX. I said right, because everyone has a fax machine sitting around at home! I asked her can't you just call them in? Aren't there any other options? And she seriously didn't know the answer. Finally when she called me back with my follow up appointment she said that I could email them. Idiot.

My next appointment is March 29, which means that because the nurses over the phone are completely useless, I will be researching everything I need to do on my end, including ordering books so I at least have *some* idea of what I need to be doing.

If there is any way to review the service provided at the end of this pregnancy, I'm going to give an especially detailed review of the phone support (I should say LACK of support).


----------



## purplelilly

Kate that totally sucks. I'm sorry you had such a bad time with the nurses! That is something I would have had to deal with! Maybe give them a call tomorrow and see if you can get some better answers? I can't believe they didn't tell you how to handle your diet. On the plus side it will go away after your princess comes. :hugs: My obgyn office actually called and left a message on my answering machine that I would be charged for not showing/canceling my 34 week check up appt on 3/8!!! DUHHH idiots your midwife delivered me yesterday!

Amber enjoy your trip hon! Time with family before baby comes is SOOO precious! Hope the ride back goes well for you too!

Naomi the docs will get over it! Sometimes I think they forget that ppl work and it just can't be avoided!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow kristin!!!! what a bunch of lousy sods! I would be DEMANDING to talk to someone who actually could provide answers... what idiots..
Wow Christina! I hope they clear that up! How is little Nathan doing at home?!?! I cant wait to see pictures!
AFM This trip is great so far, however MUCH more hot that I expected!!! Its about 85 F today!!!!! I only packed one pair of capri pants and jeans! Thankfully my mother saw this and bought me a few skirts and sleeveless shirts, I wouldve been DYING if I hadnt gotten summer clothes so early! hahahaha Im also starting to get that dark line down the belly!!! So neat!!! Im also 22 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!! Its going by so fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Health care providers....Can't live with em', can't live without em'. :dohh:

Well girls....I think I might have just peed myself? :haha: People kept telling me it would happen....and I didn't believe them really.... It's not so much that I sneeze or cough or something and the pee comes out...I seem to be able to control it then....it just seems to sort of sporadically "leak" a little bit. Anyone else have this problem? Have started wearing panty liners to help. On the plus side, this is probably the first negative pregnancy symptom I've had for a while...so can't really complain!


----------



## purplelilly

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Health care providers....Can't live with em', can't live without em'. :dohh:
> 
> Well girls....I think I might have just peed myself? :haha: People kept telling me it would happen....and I didn't believe them really.... It's not so much that I sneeze or cough or something and the pee comes out...I seem to be able to control it then....it just seems to sort of sporadically "leak" a little bit. Anyone else have this problem? Have started wearing panty liners to help. On the plus side, this is probably the first negative pregnancy symptom I've had for a while...so can't really complain!

I started having that and peezes towards 33 wks or so ( the dreaded pee sneeze lol) I always had really good bladder control too but inevidably bub's weight on your bladder will win out haha. Just keep using the liners and know we all felt your pain at some point! Now the pads have migrated up so I don't leak thru my shirts lol


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:haha: thanks! 

I'm kind of freaked out now though, because I've read about people leaking amniotic fluid. I mean...I seem to "leak" quite a bit, but it's not really with any sort of "effort". Like I could just be sitting down and suddenly it feels wet and my uderwear are wet...and doesn't really feel like I'm peeing! :shrug:

I have a m/w appointment next tuesday, so I will mention it then. Hopefully I'm just being silly and it is nothing to worry about. :blush: You just never know! There are too many things that can go wrong in pregnancy. That's the one thing about being pregnant that I don't like....just want to fast forward to holding my little boy in my arms and knowing that he is here safe and sound!


----------



## Weege

hello girls.
glad everyone seems to be doin ok.
kristin i cant believe they didnt tell u what u need to do for the gd. ring and complain and demand answers!!!
christina, id tell them to do one and not give them a penny, stupid people!!
and yeah the pee sneezes are awful lol!!

had my last scan today and little man has grown nicely to estimated 8lb 4oz!!
we'll see on weds how right they are..... 
other than that, the consultant was really happy and she told me she was really really happy with how my pregnancy has gone and she'll be down to labour ward on weds to visit me and the baby when he arrives!!
cant believe i'm almost there!!
im getting really excited now!

Dan's dad has made us a crib and its so beautiful. he bought it round on monday and now its all set up and im in love with it. i will take a pic later to show you all :D

6 days :happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit quiet, those who have seen my facebook will know what a crap week it's been!
Long post warning - Sorry!

Started out not too bad on Monday, had my midwife appt, mentioned to her that I was having trouble breathing again but we both agreed it would be my asthma getting worse as baby gets bigger so I agreed to see the doctor to see about getting a stronger inhaler.
Then we got to measuring bump, that's where it started to go wrong, bump is measuring big - 28 cms is the maximum according to my growth chart and she's at 29cms....But we also noticed that I'm really tender across the lower part of bump so midwife said that it really needed checking out by the doctor especially as I had protein in my pee sample as well.
So, book in to see a doctor (not my usual one) the next morning.
He concentrates on my breathing, doesn't listen to me when I tell him I know it's my asthma as using my inhaler helps me etc.
He does a very quick two minute check of bump and then writes a letter out and tells me to go to ADAU at my local hospital. I thought it was to get bump checked.
I get to ADAU and they read my doctors letter and put me straight on a bed and whip an oxygen mask on me......Errr ok......Whatever!
I get to see the ADAU doctor about two hours later who ignores the tenderness in my bump and starts telling me all about blood clots....I know about them already seeing as my Mum nearly died from one.
Now I'm starting to realise that they're going to totally ignore tenderness in bump and go straight for blood clot scenario....I'm not happy! Just give me a better inhaler ffs!
So, I have obs every 15 mins, BP is steady at 117/68, heart rate is good at 86bpm, sats are at 98% on oxygen.
I have bloods taken, I have a chest x-ray and I'm sat around waiting like a lemon for EIGHT hours! Jesus, I hate to think if I had an actual clot, not sure that dropping dead on the bed would have looked good for the hospital!
I was sat in a wheelchair on mobile oxygen in the waiting since having my x-ray done which was about three hours in total, I have to say, no one was really that worried as no one noticed when my oxygen ran out after about two hours....I tell them that I really do have to be getting home and ask what the hold up is...They tell me that they're waiting on the doctor to review my x-ray before they can do anything.
They take my obs, everything still the same apart from my sats which have dropped to 96%...Gee, guess that'll be my asthma playing up as I'm no longer on oxygen then!

I sat there and waited until 6pm (I'd seen my doctor at 9am) and eventually I had enough of just being ignored and no one telling me what was wrong so I got up and just walked out. Boy was I pissed!

Funnily enough, although I've still got problems breathing (Still haven't got a stronger inhaler!) I haven't dropped dead or had any problems since then....Guess that means I don't have a blood clot then!

So, that was Tuesday! 

Wednesday, day of rest, I did nothing!

Thursday, go pram shopping, buy my iCandy (I freaking love my pram!) and drop into my midwife on the way back to get my anti D shot......Complete baby brain that day...It wasn't until I was in her room that I realised I'd forgotten my pregnancy notes :dohh:
Arrange for her to come to hospital today to give me it as I'm there for my OGTT.

Friday (today)
What a crap day :(
Fasting blood sugar level? 6.9....FAIL!
Have my lucozade (downed it as I was so thirsty!) and then waited two hours for my next set of bloods....
10:30am and I'm getting blood drawn again, nurse tells me that I'd normally have to wait until Monday for my results but as my first levels were so high, I have to ring back at 6pm tonight - three and a half hours to wait - so, now I'm done with my OGTT but to add insult to injury, the nurse tells me to lower my trousers, hang over the bed and then she stabs me in my butt for my anti D.... *sigh*

But, I went to the bakery on my way home, Tuna baguette, caramel doughnut and a belgian bun have been consumed in preparation for me being told to cut out sugary foods!

Oh, and my pram arrived....How freaking lovely is this?

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0961.jpg

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0963.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

oh Kate what a terrible week! Did any of the doctors even notice that you had left? I probably would have done the same! Make sure you follow up with the mw about your asthma tho! Look out cuz i've found i have even less patience now that bubs is here:haha: I love the pram too!

Amber I'm finally getting to put the pics on my phone into the computer so here are a few. Kate this is what we put up with idiot doctors for! It'll all be a distant memory once your princess is here!

Nathan got his first bath in his own tub yesterday and once the warming towel went on he had no idea what to make of it all. lol i haven't laughed that hard in a long time! He saw the doc and is now 5lbs 7oz of farting love, and a total cuddle bug!:cloud9:
Don't mind the stupid look on my face either it was taken moments after the last tubes came out and i could finally SEE my son! Oh and a final bump pic 3days before his dramatic grand entrance.
 



Attached Files:







1sttubefree.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









photo2.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5









photo11.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









nomoretubes.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticStar

Omg, he is so handsome! He looks like he has bags of character already!

I think I just fell a little bit in love with your son, hope you don't mind :haha:

My week just got better.....I actually passed the OGTT! I saw my original blood level when the nurse showed me the machine, it was definitely 6.9, yet the lab results on the same blood (fasting sample) only showed a level of 5.7, I'm amazed at how far out the machine was on the unit!
My glucose level after the lucozade was a tiny 4.8 so actually lower than my fasting level, I'm not sure how that works but I'm taking that and running with it :haha:

I think I've lost all faith in ADAU as I've been there twice and twice they've worked me up over nothing :dohh:

Now, excuse, I'm going to go look at the gorgeous pictures of Nathan again :winkwink:


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> Omg, he is so handsome! He looks like he has bags of character already!
> 
> I think I just fell a little bit in love with your son, hope you don't mind :haha:
> 
> My week just got better.....I actually passed the OGTT! I saw my original blood level when the nurse showed me the machine, it was definitely 6.9, yet the lab results on the same blood (fasting sample) only showed a level of 5.7, I'm amazed at how far out the machine was on the unit!
> My glucose level after the lucozade was a tiny 4.8 so actually lower than my fasting level, I'm not sure how that works but I'm taking that and running with it :haha:
> 
> I think I've lost all faith in ADAU as I've been there twice and twice they've worked me up over nothing :dohh:
> 
> Now, excuse, I'm going to go look at the gorgeous pictures of Nathan again :winkwink:

kate i'm glad to hear you passed it! i celebrated passing my second one with a brownie:blush:
here's a couple "right side up pics" of him! lol I'm sooo in love. Just wait till your princess comes you'll be suprised how long you can just sit and stare at them! And youre right he has SOO much character already the faces just crack me up!lol
the one pic is right after he was born and still swollen. He had the umbilical cord wrapped 2x around his neck so his face was still alittle blue but doc said it won't effect him at all in the future since it was pretty loose on the second tangle
 



Attached Files:







hiya.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









hidaddy.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









justborn2.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Weege

awww christina he is so cute!!
kate im glad ur levels went down again!! continue sugary stuff :happydance:
dont think i could have made it through this pregnancy without chocolate lol.

i finally packed my hospital bag today lol. i kept putting it off but this morning i woke up and freaked out that i had nothing done so i put blankets and sheets on the crib and moses baskets and packed the bag and dounble checked the baby's bag and i think i'm done. just need him to arrive now!!
5 days :D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Nathan is so adorable, Christina! Must be so nice to have him home! :cloud9:

Not long now Louise!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I wish I had passed my second test.


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute Nathan pics :flower:


----------



## purplelilly

Louise i give you credit for waitingso long to pack! At least you saved yourself the 20 checks and repacking of them lol. I'm so excited to see your lil man!!! Get ready for your grand debut pickle :D

Kristin i wish you had passed your second one too honey! :flower: At least it will go away and its all sooooo worth it!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Almost Done Kate!!! just keep thinking happy thoughts :hugs:

Christina he is SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaboom

Lovely pics Christina :thumbup:

wow not long now Louise how exciting :happydance:

Glad to see everyone's well keep forgetting to come on here just so busy lately trying to decorate. Seen the mw on thurs my bump is measuring up 2 weeks too big so she thinks bubs is going to be big :o


----------



## purplelilly

So today started out wonderfully baby Nathan slept pretty well thu the night, got hubby off to work for a couple of hours then got ready for my re-scheduled shower. A day of fun! Unfortunately as I got dressed I got really dizzy then everything just went black. :( After John picked me up off the floor and throwing up all the orange juice he gave me , my mom & him brought me to the ER. Everything was spinning for 4 hrs and 6 hrs later they released me. So now I missed my shower the second time but everyone was already there including family who drive many hours to be here. I feel absolutely terrible! My grandmother that I haven't seen in yrs even made the 3 hr drive only to return tonight :( I'm so over this hormonal bullshit! They attributed it to severe dehydration since I'm breast feeding and have been suffering terrible hot flashes. Oh and also low blood pressure


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness!! Take Care Christina! no more black outs! drink water drink water DriNK WATER!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Aww... Christina! Sorry you passed out and missed your shower. : ( hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope you're okay! :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

christina the pics of nathan are gorgeous, poor you with the balck out! That doesn't sound good at all. Make sure you keep drinking plenty.:hugs:

Not long to wait now Louise! You must be so excited!!:flower:

Good luck with the mw claire!:flower:

Got my OGTT on tuesday morning, no getting out of it this time!!! Very nervous but what will be will be. Cannot believe I am 30 Weeks on Wednesday, its all coming round too fast now!!


----------



## disneybelle25

O and I just wanna say a big thank u to kristin for changing my ticker on the front page!!


----------



## Weege

ah christina!! cant believe you missed it again!!
hope you are feeling better soon. just keep drinking lots of water :D

im gettin nervous now.... i keep getting butterflies when i think about it!! ah well i just cant wait!!


----------



## Weege

Ok ladies, i guess its time to write my this is nearly it thingy!!
this time tomorrow, i will be at the hospital being induced already!! 
im so nervous but very excited!!

it feels like packing my hospital bag is similar to that nervous excitement when you're packing to go on holiday.
but i get to come home with my son!! best thing ever!!!
so im not sure how long i have to stay in for..... hopefully not too long.
midwife said yesterday that pickle is fully engaged now which can only be a good thing!!
hopefully tomorrow my cervix may have started thinning on its own so they can just break my waters, but either way, by tomorrow evening i should be holding my little man :D :D :D :D

We've gone through a long and difficult 2 years and i cant believe he's finally arriving and just wanted to say thanks to all you ladies for your support :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeeek!!! Yay! So excited! :dance:

Good luck Louise and keep us posted when you can! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait Louise!!!!!!!!! 

soooo random.. I woke up this morning and my eyelids are all swollen and my face is slightly achey... is this what allergies feel like? Ive never experienced this before! Ive never had allergies but I dont know what else this could be! Im not sick! :shrug:


----------



## amiii

Louise Im so excited for you and dropped by to wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Louise i cannot imagine your excitement!!!!! It is going to be wonderful, you two have been thru so much and now it's your time! Angel will see pickle thru this and all 3 of you will be home as a family before you know it! :flower: update us as soon as you can!

amber sounds like sinuses to me honey! Get rest when you can and keep up on the water. If it becomes too uncomfortable then call your doc just to make sure it's not an infection. Take care of yourself hon!


----------



## disneybelle25

ah louise!! Good luck honey, can't believe your turn has come, enjoy every moment of it!! Can't wait to see pictures and be updated on how it all went!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

So excited for you, Louise!! I'm sure everything will go great! :thumbup: can't wait to see pics of your precious little boy!! :happydance:


----------



## amiii

Here is babys new ride by the way! What do you think ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0384.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0386.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









teutonia-mistral-s-2010_aspx.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats Louise and hope all goes well and that you have a safe and easy delivery! Hope all you ladies are well. will try and catch up soon with you all!:):hug: to all


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute stroller Amina!


----------



## frisbeemama12

So cute Amina! 
I dont think this is a sinus thing.. unfortunately I know too well what that feels like :wacko: I did see somewhere that it could be your body reacting to too much salt and not enough water in a certain time frame.. which TOTALLY fits with how my days have been.. since this little girl makes me crave potato chips like CRAZY!! :haha:
ANYWAY so tonight was interesting.. our DD plays with DH by grabbing his arms and picking her feet up then swinging, he lets her, well friday night she starting whining saying her arm hurt.. by the end of the night she was perfectly fine, dancing around and playing with her cousins.. well monday night she and DH did it AGAIN this time she was whining and even cried this morning trying to get dressed.. I figured I would take her to see the dr if she didnt get better 24 hours after she started complaining because she NEVER complains.. it has to hurt REALLY bad for her to complain and not even want to SWING because it hurts!! Well long story short the dr twisted her arm a bit and said "oh there it goes" her poor little elbow was partially dislocated!!! :sad: no wonder!! my poor little girl!!! The dr stepped out for about 5 minutes cause she was crying that he had twisted it this way and that, not even two minutes passed and she was giggling because she was happy that her arm didnt hurt to move it certain ways... Sorry for the long rant... it was so hard watching her cry and look at me like "why are you letting this strange man hurt me?!?!" :sad2: its all part of being a mommy I know.. but still!! 
ANYWAY shes happy and moving around so well now! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Stalking for Louise lol :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait to see pictures and hear the best news for you Louise!!!! YAY!!!! the second watermelon coming today!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry to hear about dd, amber! Glad she is feeling better now though!

Today is Louise's big day!! I can't wait to hear about pickles safe arrival!! :happydance:


----------



## amiii

Im also checking in to see if Louises little bub is here :D


----------



## CelticStar

Amina that's a gorgeous pram! I love that the carry cot is a light colour, that's the only thing I don't like about my iCandy, the carry cot is in black only :(

Amber, sorry to hear about DD, at least it's all fixed though!

C'mon Louise! I wanna go all squiffy over cute baby pics of our second water melon :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

our DD is feeling great today :) Thanks girls. 
I cant wait to get some updates Louise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

The anticipation is killing me!!!!! lol!


----------



## amiii

Still stalking!!!! :D come on Louise and baby!!


----------



## amiii

Stalking stalking! 

Doing my 3 hour glucose test so I thought I would pop by again. B&B is probably the last thing Louise is thinking about now :D. Wish me luck guys, hope I pass this. What's new with me? Hit 30 weeks today. Feels amazing thank God. Can't believe it's only ten weeks maximum left. I'm so stressed out. We are moving one week before I'm due. Have loads of people who will help and I wont be doing anything but I just feel bad I can't put little mans stuff up right now.

We have almost everything, the only thing missing is little bubba! I'm getting really anxious to meet him and I pray every day that he is healthy and doing good in there. My bump is measuring right on track and so far everything has been great. I have been having a lot of back ache, BH contractions and pelvic pain.. But I'm not complaining :)..

How is everybody else feeling? :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I know...I can not WAIT to hear from Louise! So exciting!! 

Sorry for this...long cross post from my journal...

So I need opinions girls. We've been talking about names again for this little boy. I still quite like Isaac, but it just doesn't feel "right" somehow. The other name we are considering is Elijah, "Eli" for short. Today he really feels like an Eli. The only problem is, I can't remember whether one of my really good friends has always liked that name. Do I ask? :shrug: I can't even remember who it is!! I'm just worried that if we choose that name, whoever it is might think I "stole" it. None of the friends who I think it could be are pregnant or even close to being pregnant, AND they all live across the Atlantic ocean. I'm leaning towards just not bringing it up, and pleading ignorance. Does that make me a bad friend? I guess I would ask whoever is is...if I could just remember who it is that once told me they liked that name! :dohh:

Then again, I always loved Isaac, but I just haven't been able to settle on it since we found out we were having a little boy. I think it might not be his name! :nope: So maybe there is someone out there thinking they couldn't use Isaac because of me, and we might not even use it!


----------



## purplelilly

Amina good luck with your glucose test hon! Fingers and toes crossed that all goes well and you pass! The next 10 wks will go by fast just try to relax and not stress too much about the move. It will all work out in the end and the stress isn't good for either of you. :flower:

Beth I would plead ignorance if you really love the name hon. It was obviously long enough ago that you can't even remember who it was and your heart already knows an Eli <3. We knew Nathan was Nathan before we even knew it was a boy. A good friend will understand that!


----------



## amiii

Thanks Christina! I passed it wohoow! I will try not to stress but Im just so eager to set everything up for bub and now I cant. I buy stuff and they are sitting there waiting for the move :(. 

How is your little prince doing? How are you adjusting? :D


----------



## purplelilly

We're still figuring each other out. Doc put us on house arrest until 2wks past his due date so I haven't been able to leave the house. 2 days ago my mom brought me a case of formula to use (I lost a lot of my milk supply with the whole ER thing) that wasn't my brand but I needed it. Well we used it and his poor little tummy didn't like it at all so right now he hasn't pooped since yesterday and is fighting terrible gas :( totally breaks my heart to see him so uncomfortable! We are giving it til tomorrow then off to the doc if it's not any better.


----------



## purplelilly

There has been no official announcement yet but from louises fb page it seems that the second watermelon is here and alfie was born yesterday!:happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Amina- Wow that would really stress me out having to move that soon to my due date!! probably because my DD came 10 days early so Im going to plan on this lo doing the same thing to me hahaha.
Beth- We had the name Mara picked for our DD and I never felt right about it, loved the name, but didnt feel it.. well I was in labor in the hospital and was like "we are naming her Jaina.." and that was it! hahaha its odd how these things happen! I would plead ignorance if you honestly cant remember the name.. and its not like your friend is pregnant and like the name right? you can always mention it in passing such as "oh we are looking at the name Elijah and see what they say.
Louise- I cant wait to see pictures and hear the news!!!!!!
Christina- I hope you guys get adjusted soon, just take it moment by moment :)

AFM- little Elayna is definitely moving a lot more, and with my anterior placenta that makes me VERY excited!!! I went to see a friend of mine who just had her baby 2 days ago. Yesterday. so he was a day old.. OH my word I cant wait for July to be here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Well after a very loooong 24 hrs daddy got an exploding diaper from lil dude:haha: now today he's been much happier and is currently contently sleeping in daddy's arms:cloud9: I had no idea how much it would effect me him feeling so bad! This lil dude has got me SOOO wrapped around his tiny lil fingers! Lol. Tomorrow is DH's birthday so I got him a "I love you daddy" picture frame for work and a card from his little buddy. In the morning hopefully bub's works with me to make a cake for him. Can't wait!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I know!! you never thought you would worry so much about poo did you :rofl: thats the bad part about being a mom, you will NEVER not worry about your children :shrug: oh well, its such a joy to be a mommy!!
happy Birthday to your Dh! :cake:


----------



## kaboom

amii - glad your gtt went ok

louise - congrats on the birth of little alfie can't wait to see some piccies

nothing new happening here bubs is doing fine and is getting very active. I start my antenatal classes on tues can't belive how quick this pregnancy has gone


----------



## amiii

No update from Louise yet? Has anybody talked to her?


----------



## purplelilly

amiii said:


> No update from Louise yet? Has anybody talked to her?

I'm friends with her on fb and she posted that they are home with Dan now but only slept 7hrs in 3 days so I'm guessing they are catching up/settling in now! Hope to hear something soon & maybe some pics!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Weege

hello girls!!
so sorry for not posting sooner.

i'll write a birth story for you all later and upload the photos, but yes Alfie Jack Scrase waws born on Thursday 29th Mrch 2012 at 11.21am, weighing 7lb 12oz.
He is the most beautiful thing i think ive ever seen in my life!! (but then i am a bit biased lol)

once daddy has woken up and can take over, i'll get writing my story...its a long ish one lol. 
i'm so haapy right now :D


----------



## amiii

Oh congrats and welcome back Louise!! :D Im so happy to hear that everything is fine with your new family! 

Will be waiting for the birth story! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Louise!!!! I cant wait to read it and see those pictures!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats louise! Can't wait to hear how it went! So glad everyone is home & happy!


----------



## disneybelle25

Congrats Louise
Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so excited girls, even with my anterior placenta I have started feeling her moving around SOOO much the past couple of days! Shes been kicking up a storm all night last night and today :happydance: YAY!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

So good to hear from you, Louise!! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see some pics of Alfie!! :hugs:

Amber... So exciting! Their movements are just so precious! Not sure I'll feel quite whole once our little guy arrives and I can't feel him wriggling around in there!! :haha: then again... I'll be able to see his face and hold him in my arms, soooo..... :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thats how I felt with our DD and I desperately missed the feeling of being kicked from the inside out! that was the biggest thing I missed about being pregnant... yet it was DEFINITELY easy because I had a cuddley mass of cuteness that was finally out in the world <3


----------



## purplelilly

frisbeemama12 said:


> Thats how I felt with our DD and I desperately missed the feeling of being kicked from the inside out! that was the biggest thing I missed about being pregnant... yet it was DEFINITELY easy because I had a cuddley mass of cuteness that was finally out in the world <3

My feelings exactly :flower:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, just a quick one, I'm about to go for a short break again with limited internet.

Louise, congratulations on little Alfie, I shall be checking back just to see photo's of the little guy!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I had my 4D scan this morning, she behaved perfectly! I also had the sonographer triple check that she's still a girl :haha: one of the first photo's is a perfect potty shot of little girl bits - Thank God I don't need to get rid of the pink stuff I've already bought :winkwink:
She's measuring a couple weeks ahead on everything, femur length, head circumference and belly size (she gets that bit from me unfortunately lol!) and her heartbeat was a lovely 136bpm!

Here's my favourite 4d shot from right at the end, she rubbed her eye and promptly fell asleep after giving us a perfect show...I think my Mum will remember it for a ong time to come!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/Babybond_45.jpg

And yes, she looks like a cabbage patch doll (anyone remember them?)


----------



## hakunamatata

What a perfect picture!!

And glad to know you don't have to return all your pink stuff :pink: :haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

Wow that is an amazing picture and I've commented on your video thats on facebook! I've got my 4D scan on Saturday and seeing that has just made me so gald I've booked it!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Kate she looks absolutely adorable!!


----------



## amiii

Wow what a beautiful picture im so jelaous!


----------



## Iamblessed

sorry ladies I don't check in often but I just wanted to do a short catch up...

Louise -Congrats on little Alfie and can't wait to see pics and hear all the details!
Kristen-How did your GTT go? Did you get it passed?
Amber-I know I am going to miss feeling those kicks when its all done as i won't be having anymore but it truly is the most amazing feeling. 
Amiii-nice stroller :)
Kate-your daughter is gorgeous and love the 4d . Just like if she was sitting right next to you. even my 4ds didn't turn out that nice. :)
Not sure who else I am missing but hope all you ladies are doing well. I am here but not really as my gma just died yesterday and she was the one who basically raised me and then I have been having a ton of contractions and also my dh just had back surgery 2 weeks ago and i am trying to get the house painted. So lots to do in little time. I look forward to lurking and seeing everyones updates when I can get on.Hope all you ladies are well otherwise and take care as I will be lurking and chatting when I can.:):hug:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh Iamblessed, Im so sorry about your Gma! It sounds like you have a TON on your plate right now! be careful! take care of yourself! it sounds like your DH wont be much help for a bit whilst he recovers if something happens to you.. :hugs: hope things start getting easier for you!


----------



## Weege

Ok so i finally have 5 mins to wirte the story...... i'll do the short version lol.

Weds 28th, we get to the hospital 30 mins early. walking up the corridor to labour ward was the most petrifying thing ever, dan stopped walking at one point and the look on his face said exactly what i felt.... we wanted to turn and run lol. 
anyway we got booked in and got a bed in the induction suite. i got very emotional at this point and sent my blood pressure up a bit..... but once i had calmed down it was fine again. 
so i get hooked up to the monitor where pickle was kicking away the whole hour. got the pessary inserted, then went for a walk for a couple of hours. it was so hot outside i thought i might actually pass out.
so anyway, 6 hours pass and i get examined again and she says about 2 cms but not progressing too fast but thinks she can break my waters.
so i et hooked to the monitor again and once again my little man was wriggling for ages. 
fast forward to 7pm. we get moved into a delivery room where a midwife tries to break my waters..... while trying she gets a cramp in her hand!!! fun times. so she tries again, then gets someone to come and help. they finally went.
contractions started almost straight away but were bearable so we went for a little stroll outside cos it was so hot in the hospital!
we went back and they checked me and still only 2-3cms.
at about 12am they called in my midwife and when she got there, they checked again but still 2-3cms.
contractions were really painful and i had started the gas and air.
so the decision was made to put me on a drip to speed things up.
i decided to have an epidural, which i wish i'd never had now as it only numbed the left side of my body, meaning all through labour i still felt everything!!

so at 9am they were saying it wasnt progressing too fast as i was 6-7cms and i may need the epidural re-sited to then go for a c-section.
i wasnt impressed by this at all.
the doctors came round and they were talking to me about the epidural ot being in the right place. then the epidural man said he would re-site it. i looked him in the face and said actually i want to get checked first cos the baby is coming.
they said no its not. i was adament that his head was pushing down. so my midwife told him if we needed him we'd come get him and checked me......10cms!!! bingo.

so we waited 30mins for the head to come down by itself some more, then was time to push. after about 10 pushes and about 30mins, Alfie Jack was born, placed on my chest and he just looked at me with these big blue eyes :cloud9:

Only had one small tear, the main issue was when his head was being born, he pushed out the inflated catheter balloon which meant i have to keep one in for a week til it heals a bit... having a 10ml inflated balloon come out is not pleasant lol.

Anyway the little man would not feed at all. He was so lazy that when he got there, he'd just fall asleep.
So on Friday we went to a birthing centre which specializes in breast feeding. we stayed over night and had 24 hour suport from the midwives but still he wasnt fussed. i'd express some and he'd spit out most of it, they'd give him formula top up so he was getting something and he guzzled the lot.
i was highly emotional and drained and just wanted to go home and for him to eat, so i made the decision to just go to bottle feeding, and he's been guzzling away ever since!!


so anyways, that wasnt such a short story, but here is my little man....
Alfie Jack Scrase, all 7lb 12oz of him and im so in love with him its unbelievable:cloud9:


2 mins old



first cuddles with daddy


----------



## frisbeemama12

Louise what an amazing story! Im so sorry your epidural didnt go well! Im surprised they didnt turn you on your side since only one side was numb! Just goes to show that sometimes Drs dont know everything. :hugs: Alfie looks absolutely ADORABLE!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Kim I'm so sorry about your grandma! Losing loved ones is always so tough but she's still with you every day in your heart!

Kate hope your enjoying your time away and that 4d scan is SOOO precious!

Louise omg he's adorable! Sounds like you took the long route to getting alfie here lol. He was just too comfy in momma! I had almost the same thing happen with the epidural. Although it kinda worked on both sides my left side was so numb that DH had to move my leg for me as I had NO control! Don't beat yourself up over the brestfeeding either. If you still want to , try and offer up the boobie before feedings still. He may very well catch on and you'll only have to supplement with formula. That is where I am now. Enjoy every second of it and send our congrats to new poppa Dan!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats Louise! He is so cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love how they said the baby wasn't coming, and you said yes it is, and you were 10 cm!! Congrats Louise, your little man is precious!!

Fabulous news! I got the okay from the nurse to drop down to testing twice a day because my numbers are so good :yipee: :dance: :happydance: She said my numbers are great, and with these numbers I don't need to be concerned about birthing a quarterback football player or even worse, worry about placental aging which can increase the chance of stillbirth, or the other risk which is a delay in pulmonary development. It was definitely good to hear that, and there is a chance that at some point I might go down to testing once a day.

In other news, someone bought the glider rocker from our baby registry! So for the next 10 weeks I'm going to cradle the dog and glide.


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Kristen!! I would LOVE to own a glider, but unfortunately we just dont have the space :shrug: we were given a BEAUTIFUL rocking chair from family friends but it just isnt right for my size whilst nursing haha Im kinda short! Im only about 5 ft 3 :haha:


----------



## amiii

Louise he is just wonderful! And both you and daddy look so happy. Once again congrats on your beautiful little baby boy I am so happy for you :D!


----------



## disneybelle25

Louise he is absolutely beautful, Congratulations!!
Kristin, YAY for the fab levels hun, that is great!!


----------



## purplelilly

Kristin- how's the doggy rocking going :D (i did the same thing with my pup in the rocking chair when he hurt his back:blush:) Glad to hear that your levels are doing so well! Your being such a great momma already looking out for your princess!

I cannot believe tomorrow is my lil dude's 1 month birthday!!! It's gone sooo fast! Monday we have an appt with the pediatrician to check out his growth & weight gain to assess how he's doing and if he's big enough for us to come off house arrest (at least partially!) Cannot wait for this weekend to be over. Unfortunately we will miss out on the family festivities for Easter but hey there's always next year! Here is a recent pic of my lil man finally starting to fit in some of his clothes:haha:

How is everyone else feeling? I've lost track who's next on the watermelon list???? lol
 



Attached Files:







chillinwithmomma.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## frisbeemama12

No way!!!! It definitely does NOT seem like he should be a month already!! Hes so adorable!


----------



## hakunamatata

Christina I can't get over how red is hair is! He's so cute.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

He's really grown!! What a cutie pie! :flow:


----------



## kaboom

Amber - yeah for a wriggly baby congrats :happydance:

Kate - lovely pics 

Kim - sorry about your grandma hope your dh feels better soon xx

Louise - aww your lil man's such a cutie congrats xx

Kristen - yeah for your numbers dropping

Christina - I can't believe the lil man's 1 month already love the pic hun looks like he's doing well

Nothing much happening here finally starting to get the spare room decorated and starting to buy some baby things now. Only 3 weeks till I finish work so can't wait :yipee:


----------



## purplelilly

just had to share with you ladies!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1mthnobinkie.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3









1mth.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amiii

Adorable!

So how is everyone? I totally feel like a cow at almost 32 weeks. My nights are awful, I can hardly get any sleep and don't get me started on the heartburn!

June is close ladies!


----------



## purplelilly

Amii June will be here before you know it! It may seem like forever but ur honna look back and wonder where it went! I do hope you get some sleep soon though (and me too lol) the insomnia just doesn't seem right! You should be able to sleep like the dead when preggo considering the long nights ahead of you lol

AFM I had Nathan's 1mth check up today and my lil chunky monkey is now up almost 2lbs to 7lbs 4oz!! Doc was very happy with his development and he is now in the bottom end of the normal range even though he still hasn't hit my"due date" yet! We are also working out his gas issues now that he's big enough to take some of the drops (now maybe I can get some sleep too!)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so exhausted... I was going to go to bed super early last night since our DD finally went to sleep early, BUT then my preggo self when into overdrive and decided to clean and organize and do 3 loads of laundry... :wacko: sooooo bed was about 1am and our DD was up by 7..


----------



## purplelilly

Amber those energy spurts are brutal lol. You feel better getting stuff done but u always pay for it later! Hope u got some rest hon. 

Been really quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing well. How's all the nursery decorating going? Any scans coming up or is everyone just running the 3rd tri wait?


----------



## frisbeemama12

I actually took about a 3 hour nap today hahaha it felt AWESOME. I cant really set up a nursery yet because we are going to be moving to get a bigger apartment :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I was thinking its been a bit quiet! I guess some of us are busy with newborns... And others are busy being freakishly tired! :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok! Sorry I haven't been posting much ATM! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm in the tired category, I took a 4 hour nap yesterday!!

Less than 2 months to go for me!


----------



## Weege

cant wait to see pics of all these watermelons being born soon!!
i cant believe Alfie is 2 weeks old today!! the time has flown by!!

hope the next couple of months go quickly for you all, i know it dragged for me but now he's here, the days fly by!!

Alfie is now 8lb 1oz, so growing nicely! we have the health visitor coming in a bit..... not quite sure if im gunna like her..... think it comes from having an awesome midwife the whole way through the pregnancy that now im a bit nervous of someone else coming in and telling me what to do with my baby...... we shall see!!

i'll post an up to date pic later on..... he's changed so much already!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Look at that beautiful boy!! :cloud9:

Soo... Have a read of this. I'm a first timer... So don't know whether it's true or not... But thought it was worth sharing! What are your thoughts?

https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/2835...labor-and-delivery-childbirth-and-coming-home


----------



## hakunamatata

Scary!! I hope I don't pee or poop myself :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Souch of that is SOOO true lol. Also I'll admit the whole pee /poop thing will be the last thing on your mind at the time! I found out from my mom that I did:blush: but didn't notice as the midwife didn't even flinch and DH never noticed!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh yea, apparently I did with our DD haha its pretty much inevitable, but you dont even know it! They are good bout cleaning it up right away and not even flinching about it


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, sorry I've been quiet, came up north to visit my parents for Easter and decided I was bored on Easter Sunday so got admitted to hospital, had a few tests (CT scans, ultrasounds and chest X-rays) and have managed to find out that the breathlessness my own gp put down to asthma was in fact a couple of blood clots on my lung - to say I'm not happy with my gp is an understatement!

So, thanks to the doctors who had their brains switched on up here, I now have to inject myself with heparin every day to thin my blood to get rid of the clots I have and to make sure I don't get any more, I'll be injecting until at least six weeks after giving birth and then will most likely be put on warfarin, although I'm not keen on the idea due to wanting to breast feed (warfarin would affect the baby) its something I can discuss with the doctors later on!

So, if anyone feels like the breathlessness they're experiencing is more than the baby taking up more room then please make sure your doctor listens to you properly and don't be fobbed off like I was!


----------



## Weege

oh my goodness!
glad you got it sorted finally!!
how scary! i'd put in a complaint about the doctor mis-diagnosing you!! thats shocking!!


----------



## CelticStar

I've got more than that to complain about according to the hospital I was admitted to, they told me that a risk assessment should have been done by my midwife at my booking in because of family history of P.E.'s and then put on a low dose of heparin from the beginning of my pregnancy to make sure this didn't happen! 
I'm just so angry that my own doctors and midwife have endangered not just me but my baby through incompetence....


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How terrible!! Glad that they have taken care of you though. I'd like to give your gp or mw a piece of my mind though!! :grr:


----------



## hakunamatata

Holy crap Kate! That's life threatening. Thank goodness you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Glad to see you've kept your sense of humor thru it all Kate lol. I've seen your fb posts but didn't want to pry. Glad it all worked out, I would be livid with my doc! At least you have a game plan now even if it is becoming a pin cushion for awhile :)


----------



## kaboom

OMG Kate hope your ok hun :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Kate that is flippin terrible!!! I'm so glad your OK now though, must have been awful! I hope you get a massive apology from them!
Hello to everyone else!
I'm so sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been stalking though! Feels wierd at this point in the pregnancy as I feel so excited to be so close but so down that I still have 8 weeks or so, especially if Noodle is late. Been a real mix of emotions that I haven't known what to do with. That and the 4D scan didn't go according to plan and as that was my main birthday present I was gutted, took me ages to realise that actually it was worth every penny just to know he was ok, I just had my heart set on some good pictures!! Silly I know!!
Hope all the new mummy's are doing well!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow, What Sods! Hope everything goes well until you lo comes Kate!

AFM.. I seriously think my Preggo craziness is gearing up... I almost started CRYING because I thought the grocery store forgot to put my apples in my cart but I didnt realize it until I was home and my 3 yr old was climbing the stairs.. its 3 flights to our apartment.. I was on my second trip up the stairs with the groceries when I realized I didnt see the bag of apples (they were actually in a different bag than I thought they would be, but I DID indeed have them :haha: ) Then my DH told me that he has to go about 3 hours from home the EXACT same weekend that I will be leaving for 3 days for a womens retreat.. which means we have to scramble to find someone to watch our DD and I seriously almost bit his head off. He HAS to go though because its a military thing and as such he doesnt have a choice. Luckily we have amazing friends who have agreed to watch our DD for the 2.5 days since they have kids of their own who follow the same schedule as our DD. WHEW.. Im so incredibly tired now too... :(


----------



## Weege

thats really bad!!!
i'd complain about it all!!


----------



## Weege

Here is my cheeky little man at 2 weeks old..... i know its taken me 5 days to upload it lol. sorry :D


----------



## amiii

Kate thats horrible! Hope you and LO are fine now :)

Louise, he is adorable! 

I had a scare during the weekend. As a first time mom I have no idea how contractions feel. I experienced a lot of back ache and menstural like cramps. Called L&D and they told me to come in to be sure everything is fine. Well it turned out I had contractions 6 min apart. I got so scared! Ofcourse I started crying, my husband was just the sweetest and he was a great support. LO is doing good but I was so not ready for him to come. I mean Im not even prepared. At all! 

The doctor came in later and told me to not worry, I got a shot and they told me if I experience something like that to come in again and get one more shot. They also told me if it would happen that he comes now that I should not be scared but I dont want him here yet :(. 

On Monday we had our 32 week growth scan. He is measuring 4.6 lbs. The nurse tried to take a 3D shot of his face but he was hiding behind his arms. 

I hope everyone is okay, I am about to wash all clothes this week and buy everything that is left since now I know that you never know when they feel like coming out.


----------



## Iamblessed

amii-I had a similar scare the other night. By the way louise baby boy is just gorgeous! anyway I went to the ER the other night and they told me I was dialated to one but fortunantly this doc was incorrect and i am only dialated a fingertip. Was scary because I was having contractions as well . I went home instead because I talked to my obgyn and she told me to come in the next day and I did and everything is ok no more contractions and I am dialated a fingertip. I don't want a baby now either. I want her to wait until at least 37 weeks but as you said sometimes they have mind of their own. Hope everyone is well and hopefully I can catch up a bit more later. Kate hope you are doing lots better.:hug:!


----------



## frisbeemama12

With my DD I was dilated to 4cm for about 3 weeks before she decided to finally come hahaha but all I had were braxton-hicks contractions so I wasnt in pain at all and didnt even know I had dilated :shrug:


----------



## Weege

ah amii and kim, i bet you both must have been quite scared!
i know i would have been too!
glad ur both hanging on in there and cooking the little ones for a bit longer still :D


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies, I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I am glad to see everyone is doing well!

It has been 5 months since we lost the twins and I am still waiting for my BFP..... 

wishing you all the best as you welcome your little bundles!

xoxo Lindsay


----------



## hakunamatata

Amina & Kim - Wow!! That must have been super scary. Glad you and your LO's are okay.

Louise - Love the pic!!

Lindsay - So glad you stopped by! :hugs: I hope you get that :bfp: soon!! :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Lindsay, it's good to hear from you, I really hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:

Quick question for you girls, my bump has dropped loads and I can feel loads of pressure down below, would I be right in thinking that she's engaging? She's been head down for over three weeks now.
Also, if it does show she's engaged/engaging, is there a rough idea of how long it would be until she's ready to make an appearance? 
It might be stupid questions but I've never done this bit before! 
I've got my growth scan on 8th May but that's forever to wait :blush:


----------



## purplelilly

CelticStar said:


> Lindsay, it's good to hear from you, I really hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:
> 
> Quick question for you girls, my bump has dropped loads and I can feel loads of pressure down below, would I be right in thinking that she's engaging? She's been head down for over three weeks now.
> Also, if it does show she's engaged/engaging, is there a rough idea of how long it would be until she's ready to make an appearance?
> It might be stupid questions but I've never done this bit before!
> I've got my growth scan on 8th May but that's forever to wait :blush:

Kate at 32 wks she absolutely could be engaging but unfortunately you could be like that till 40wks. If you start having lightening vag then def engaging lol. I think a lot of babies start engaging around 32-34 weeks


----------



## kaboom

Hi Lindsay hope your doing well and I hope you get your BFP soon

:dust:

Had my scan on friday and the placenta has moved up and baby is measuring up well. They estimate a birth weight of about 8 and a half pounds


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have my glucose testing in a week :sick: Im DEFINITELY not ready for it!!!


----------



## CelticStar

I thought the glucose testing was easy, the worst part was the fasting beforehand as I had major heartburn by the time I got to eat.....

I'm not sure how they do it in the States but here we get a sugary drink (mine was Lucozade) then we wait two hours and have another blood test done and that's it.

I'd gladly do the glucose test every week if it meant I didn't have to put up with everything else :haha:

Good luck for it though!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank Kate, Here in the States I can eat and drink (nothing sugary) up until I have to take an orange drink called Glucose (I think) THEN I cant eat or drink anything until I get my blood drawn an hour later. I just remember drinking it with my DD and it tasted AWFUL! :(


----------



## CelticStar

Yuck! We've got to fast for ten hours before our first bloods are drawn, get the drink then fast again for two hours, then have second bloods taken and then we can eat....I ate. A lot. There were cream cakes :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha youre too funny! Im excited to do it this go-round because they went ahead and gave me the drink so its currently in my fridge getting nice and cold until Tuesday when I drink it an hour before my appt, I cant eat or drink anything AFTER I drink it (chug it more like) but I can eat simple foods (no sugars) and drink water before drinking it.. Then durning that appt they will draw my blood after the hour is up. So Im definitely hoping it goes faster this time and Im going to make sure I have a protein bar on hand for the minute after they draw the blood :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Heather had her twins!! :dance: Just saw it on Facebook! She and the boys are doing well!


----------



## amiii

Omg really?? Oooooh its our time sooon! Im freaking ooout haha! 

Congrats to her and her family! I hope she comes on to post pics :D!


----------



## hakunamatata

I know it's going to be here so fast!

Happy 34 weeks Amina!


----------



## amiii

Thank you dear! You hit 34 on Sunday right? Time is flying :nope:. Dont get me wrong, I am so anxious to meet him but Im so afraid of labor its insane!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup! Good memory! It is Sunday for me.

I'm a bit scared too. I have childbirth classes coming up in May, one full Saturday and one half day the following Saturday (the 12th and the 19th). I keep thinking what if I go into labor early and miss my classes?!

But then again women have been birthing since the beginning of time... at least we don't have to squat in a field eh? :haha:


----------



## Weege

Labour is scary i'm not gunna lie. its painful too! but its really true what they say, once you look at ur little one, all the pain instantly vanishes and you completely forget because you have this amazing little piece of you staring up lookin you straight in the eyes  best feeling in the entire world! congratulations to heather. can't wait for you all to have your babies! its going so quickly now. Alfie is 4 weeks already! crazy! hope you're all well and not long now


----------



## frisbeemama12

labor does hurt, but dont concentrate on that, your body knows what needs to be done and does it amazingly well :) once that baby is out you seriously dont feel anymore pain. Not just because you see your baby either.. Your body is done with the really hard work and so you dont notice it anymore! Im so excited to go into labor!


----------



## purplelilly

Gotta agree with the other ladies the pain is gone SOOO quickly. Also all those terrible pregnancy symptoms too lol. I was in heaven the day after bub's was born just to have my first heartburn free day in 8 mths!
I'm so excited for all these births coming up!!!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im excited for us all to be getting closer and closer!!! I want it to be July!!!

AFM- I feel AWFUL for my DH right now.. yesterday was fine, he got up with our DD and let me sleep in until about 10am since I didnt sleep well in the night and we had nothing to fight about at all.. well.. my hormones had a mind of their own.. I started crying and getting VERY upset because our griddle wasnt working properly and the pancakes I was trying to make werent coming up as clean as I wanted.. I seriously locked myself in the bedroom and cried for about 45 minutes!! I felt so bad!!! DH was amazing though.. Im so glad he didnt take it personally and didnt even get angry about it.. He also bought me a brand new sewing machine.. I love him so much! I dont think he realizes how much it means to me that he doesnt get angry about those hormonal outbursts! 
ANYWAY Im excited about this sewing machine!! Im going to make my own nursing cover and carseat cover first then I might actually redo the fabric on our carseat! YAY!


----------



## purplelilly

Awe amber that was so sweet of him! We def got some keeper DH's around here! Most of my moments while preggo were actually caused by DH by mistake so he never had a chance lol. We have always been smart asses with each other but when I was preggo he would start in on me expecting to get a witty response and instead get me bursting into tears lol. Poor guy has GOT to be happy that's over!


----------



## kaboom

congrats Heather can't wait to see some pics xx

ladies I don't know if you's have noticed but I was looking at the last few pages to see what's been happening and I noticed Lindsay got a BFP yesterday congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I saw that too!!! Congrats Lindsay!!!! Wishing you the happiest and healthiest of pregnancy's!!! I know November will weigh heavy on your heart until you pass that milestone.. I hope everything is PERFECT! :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Thanks ladies! I am very excited.... and very nervous....seems like 12 weeks is SO far away!

I will keep stalking the group to see pics of new babies! CONGRATS Heather on the twins!

All the best ladies!


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Lindsay!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yes definitely stay with us!! Congratulations again honey!! :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jes is also pregnant! Yay!! :dance:


----------



## CelticStar

I was just going to post up that Jes got her bfp :haha:

It's a very good day today :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Something is in the water! Jes and Lindsay are only a day apart! :dance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

SO amazing!!! what an awesome way to end this month!!!


----------



## Iamblessed

congrats Jess and lindsay!! So so happy for you both!!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you both!:)


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Jess and Lindsay, that is amazing! Wonderful news, what an end to April!
Sorry I have been MIA for so long, on Maternity leave now and the last 2 weeks of work were a nightmare, but I have been stalking and cooing over all the lovely pictures of LO's arriving!
Hope you are all well!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls, I just wanted to stop in and say hi. I heard you heard my news! I'm still in shock (it wasn't planned, and I started a new job today). I can't believe everyone is nearly there and/or has delivered already! It seems like just yesterday we were talking about being blueberries and olives. 

I'm not going to bother you all, I just wanted to stop in and say hi! Thanks for all the nice thoughts! 

Jes


----------



## CelticStar

What d'ya mean "you're not going to bother us"?

You'd bloody well better lady :haha:


----------



## amiii

Oh congrats on all the new BFPs! Yaaay :D This is awesome. I popped in to show my 30 week bump and 34 week bump. HUGE difference. The other day a lady was trying to convince me that I am due any second. It was cute first but then she started to piss me off. Lol. When I finally convinced her I have more than a month left she started with: are you sure its not twins :dohh:

I dont know why people think pregnant women have no prenatal care. I think I would know if I have two in there lady! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0805.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hakunamatata

hahaha yeah if it were twins you'd definitely know it by now :haha:

Nice big bump!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I HATE when people ask me that!!!! I want to simply reply with "are you calling a pregnant woman FAT right now?!?!?!?" GRRRR 
ANYWAY Ive been having more and more Braxton-hicks contractions.. Im KINDOF hoping she comes early like her sister did (only 10 days) but at the same time I was dilated to 4cm for about 2.5 weeks before my water broke and she made her arrival.. it was SOOO tiring! 
I also had my gtt today.. :sick: GROSS.. I hope it comes through fine.. Ive only gained 2 lbs so far though!!!! CRAZY considering I have been eating potato chips and wanting (and getting) milkshakes and chocolate cookies :haha: Im officially 28 weeks tomorrow! Hope all you ladies are getting rest and staying cool as its getting hotter.. at least here anyway..


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck hon!


----------



## Weege

ahhhhh just came on to catch up and congrats jes and lindsay!!! that means we shall have watermelons in 2013 too!! :happydance:

amber hope your test goes ok..... i remember mine... :sick:
amii nice bump progression!! 

Were all doing well here!! Alfie is 5 weeks old tomorrow!! cant believe where the time has gone!!
he're a coule of pics i took on sunday at 1 month :D
 



Attached Files:







575528_10151584032190398_1221344940_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness hes so cute!!! I cant believe its already been 5 weeks!!!!!! What?!?!? hahaha


----------



## Weege

i know right?!?! 
its gone so quickly.
he's not a wrinkly newborn anymore, he's like a proper little man lol :D


----------



## CelticStar

He's a proper gorgeous little man!

Is it wrong that I want to nibble on your baby? :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww Louise he's perfect. :hugs:


----------



## Weege

Ha ha nibble away. i tell him he's so cute that i wanna eat him lol


----------



## amiii

Aaah he's precious! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

So who do you think is popping out the next baby?? Naomi? Amina? Me? It really could be anyone because our dates are so close! :dance:


----------



## CelticStar

Purely because I'm done with being a hippo....I hope it's me :haha:


----------



## amiii

Could be anyone really! Im so excited :happydance: and scared... 

I have a question. Im 35 weeks today and for the past few days I wake up and my bump is really really sore. Like its bruised from inside. Its sensitive to touching.

Is anybody else experiencing this or should I call my mw? It also hurts to switch sides when Im in bed, my bump feels so heavy and again sore.


----------



## CelticStar

I get that Amina, do you sleep with a small pillow under your bump? I found this helps a lot as it gives you a little more support when sleeping.


----------



## amiii

Really Kate? I started to worry this morning since its really sensitive, like someone has been punching me all night. I do, i also take the boppy pillow for support but I just end up tossing it on the floor in my sleep, and when I wake up I just cant reach to grab it. Im not joking Im a whale. 

And I cant wake my husband up every hour to get it for me, the poor thing is working and already wakes up to push me out of the bed sometimes so I can go pee :dohh:


----------



## CelticStar

Definitely, the pain is so bad when I turn over that it wakes me up...I've now trained myself to only turn over when my hip goes dead :haha:

What I've found is that the pain when turning over lessens if instead of turning over onto my back and then the other side, is to go onto all fours and turn over that way, it takes a bit of getting used to but it's worth it for less pain!

The pain you get from the inside, does it go away after a few minutes or does it stay for a while? It sounds daft but if I try to prolong a toilet break (for either!!) I can get some really painful stabbing pains that don't go until I've emptied myself.


----------



## CelticStar

My turn for a bit of advice! 

Is it normal to get what I can only describe as period cramps? My back has been killing me since this afternoon but now I've got the cramps across the bottom of bump? Not the most horrendous cramps I've ever had but enough for me to sit here with a hot water bottle..... Squirmy is still moving loads, pressure is the same, only thing that is different (apart from cramps) is my bowel movements are - errrrm - "soft".... Too much info? :haha:


----------



## amiii

The pain stays for a little but after I get up but goes away after some time.

Kate that could be contractions. I had the exact same thig happen, didn't know what was going on. Went in and was told I had contractions. Doesn't hurt to call your mw or doctor and ask. I hope it's nothing though. But we are close now so contractions here and there are normal I suppose. The body is preparing. And I have been having soft bowel movement so to say for weeks now. Don't really know what's going on but according to
mw everything is normal.


----------



## CelticStar

Blinking heck! They'd better not be contractions, I'd like her to cook for a couple more weeks lol!
I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow (today!) anyway so I'll speak to her about it when I see her!

With your pain, is it worse if you try to straighten up as soon as you get up? Mine is like that, almost as if my stomach muscles need longer to stretch into walking mode...


----------



## frisbeemama12

I am surrounded by pillows hahaha I feel so bad for DH because he cant snuggle like he wants to :haha: but the pillow under my bump and right under my back (when Im on my side) is AWESOME because if I roll onto my back in my sleep then Im still propped up. The pillow under my bump is my body pillow and its awesome to have that big pillow so I can wrap my arms and legs around it too.. just an idea :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

Amber, that's exactly how I sleep :haha:

Well, I think I've got some kind of virus or something, it's 4am here and I've just woken up wanting to be sick and I've got the runs :( all I want to do is sleep :cry:


----------



## frisbeemama12

aww Kate :( Im so sorry youre sick! I feel so incredibly tired.. I hope my iron isnt low like it was with our DD.. I hate the iron supplements :sick:


----------



## CelticStar

Apparently I'm not sick according to my midwife.....She says I have all the signs of being in early labour :wacko:

I just hope it's early labour as in it'll take a couple of weeks for her to arrive yet rather than early labour - she'll be here in a couple of days!

I've also been measured and at 34 weeks I'm now measuring at 40 weeks but I have my growth scan next Tuesday so we'll get a more accurate picture there.

I've also got to go back to my doctor tonight (in a couple of hours) as I have swelling in my leg, protein in my urine and weird vision.....Actually, I've changed my mind, if I'm in early labour then can she come out asap please...I'm just sick of it being one thing after another now! :dohh:


----------



## disneybelle25

O kate, I really feel for you hun, sounds like your in good hands though and they are keeping an eye on you! Blimey, early labour, you'll be next then eekk!!
Hope things get sorted and your little one doesn't give you too much more grief before arriving!


----------



## amiii

Oh Kate Im so sorry, I suspected that. Im going through the same thing though. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead and at my 32 week appointment bub was 4 lbs 8 oz so hes doing good. But my midwife told me not to worry, it might take several weeks before anything happens. So lets hope we make it past 37 weeks :)


----------



## CelticStar

Thank you Naomi :hugs:

It's weird because on one hand I want her here so I can just enjoy her (and so I'm not in labour for ages!) but on the other hand I would like her to cook for at least a couple more weeks.....It's only 3 more weeks until I hit full term so it wouldn't be the worst thing if she came now...I just don't know if I'm ready for it to happen yet :haha:

You could have warned me Amina :winkwink: I almost fell out of my chair when my midwife said it looked like early labour - thank God I didn't because I'd have been on the floor for weeks seeing as I would have no chance of getting back up :haha:


----------



## amiii

Haha I didnt know what you were experiencing! Heck I didnt even know I was in early labor. I just thought my back hurt because of my huge bump :dohh:

I know what you mean, I am soo anxious to meet my little man and I just want him to arrive safely. He hid the whole time we tried to see him in 3D so I havent even seen him :(. 

But I want him to become a little chubbier. A couple of more weeks. Id be satisfied to have him here around 38 weeks. Less than 3 more weeks. Ill put a plug down there so he cant come out even if he wants :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Lmao! I'm now imagining both of us walking...I mean waddling!! around with huge plugs between our legs to keep the babies inside for a bit longer :haha:

See, because I'm measuring 6 (!!!!) weeks ahead, I'm also a little anxious that she doesn't get much bigger if it is all baby, I definitely want to at least make it to my growth scan next Tuesday but if she is looking like a big baby then I'd rather have her out before she becomes a monster :haha:

How have you coped at night? I had a really bad night last night with the cramps and being sick etc....Has it got any better for you? I'm not looking forward to nights of crappy sleep like last night!


----------



## purplelilly

Holy crap i've missed sooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!! First and foremost CONGRATS JESS & LINDSAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance: You two better keep in touch here! None of tthe watermelon smugglers have been forgotten!:hugs:

Kate & Amii so sorry your going thru all this but glad you've got doctors who notice the signs! A little more baking is always good (for bubs at least, lol) but your also far enough along for it to work ou too, just a harder road. I was 34+5 when Nathan came! I just had an idiot doc that told me the pains i was having was "part of pregnancy":growlmad:

Kate i hope your appt goes well, thats alot of pre-e symptoms! Keep us posted!

Amber glad everything is going well! Third tri already! Time is flying by!

AFM monday is lil dude's 2 month appt already! cant wait to see what his weight is now. We've been fighting some formula issues since breastfeeding hasn't worked out to well for me and now he's showing signs of a milk protien allergy (common for preemies) Just cant wait to get out of this house as DH is overprotective daddy still and won't let him/me out yet:dohh: Anyway here is a current pic from when we went to the doc the other day and got all dressed up:D
 



Attached Files:







pimpin.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbabyw1

What gorgeous little boys Alfie and Nathan are! :cloud9: can't wait to meet mine too! 

Amii and Kate... Hope everything goes ok and you can keep those little ones cooking a bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Thankfully after midwife appts, gp appts and finally a spell in ADAU.....Blood and urine came back negative for pre eclampsia, cervix check and swab negative for impending labour and leaking waters and CTG showed very strong braxton hicks but no actual contractions.....I'm just about to put my feet up and enjoy my FIRST cup of tea today :haha:

Christina, Nathan is just too damn cute! He's going to break hearts when he's older! (In the nicest possible way!)

Thank you Beth, looks like Squirmy will indeed be cooking for a bit longer! Not sure whether I'm pleased or not about that :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

glad to hear that Kate! Cook a little longer little lady!!! It'll be your time soon!


----------



## kaboom

Aww Alfie & Nathan are so cute I can't believe how big they are already

Jes - congrats hun xx

kate - glad to hear everythings ok now :thumbup:

Thats me finished work so I should hopefully be able to get on here more now :) Just been busy decorating and trying to get all my baby stuff bought going to pack my hospital bag this week. Only 38 days to go :shock:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Christina nathan is SOOOOO adorable!!!!!

Eeek Im so excited to see who the next watermelon is going to be!

We are getting there girls! Im now officially passed the point of independence :wacko: I cant even lotion my legs anymore :cry: at least DH is willing and wanting to help when he can, Im sooooo ready for July!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

The dr office just now called a freaking week after my last appt to tell me that I "have elevated sugar levels" from my gtt... she didnt even tell me what it was, but that they dont want to put me through the 3 hour one and send me straight to an endocrinologist. I dont even eat a ton of sugary things!! I didnt have this with our DD!! What?!?!? :(


----------



## hakunamatata

So does that mean you have GD? What are they doing next? :hugs:

Your elevated levels do not mean that you're eating a ton of sugary foods. It means that your body can't process them the same way because you are pregnant. I didn't fail my test by eating a ton of sugary foods. It's just that it's much harder for pregnant women to process. If it is GD, it isn't your fault.


----------



## frisbeemama12

no it doesnt mean that I HAVE gd apparently.. but that my levels were so high that they just dont want to make me sit for 3 hours I guess.. I dont know. My silly preggo self is seriously about to cry about this :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't understand... how does sitting for a 3 hour test make anything worse?


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have no idea, Id rather get the 3 hour test to definitely rule it as a positive diagnosis before going and spending more money on talking to some endocrinologist if I dont even have GD... GRRRR.


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope they give you some answers soon hon :hugs:

Just keep in mind that if it really is GD, it's really not the end of the world. I was super upset when I found out, but it's really very manageable. I'm still super healthy, my numbers are completely under control, and the baby is perfectly safe.

Keep us posted!


----------



## frisbeemama12

so apparently my gtt was at 175 which I think isnt that high.. I mean yes its kindof high but still not high enough to just SKIP the 3 hr right? I was told like over 200 was the just skipping the 3 hr.. Whatever..
apparently Im slightly anemic too but I expected that since I had to take extra iron with our DD too.. but this time she said to take a liquid instead of the pill supplement.. floridex- iron supp 1 tsp a day. its supposed to be more gentle on the digestive system. is 175 really really high? baby isnt growing too fast baby is right on schedule if not a couple days behind in growth and Im 29 weeks tomorrow but I look like Im 26 or so.. I dont know anything about this, Ive never had that high of a score.. could it be that since my cravings are breads and sandwiches and whatnot that the carbs are making my sugar levels high?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hon, 175 is very high. I failed the one hour test with a score of 135. You need to insist that they give you the 3 hour test and properly diagnose you, or at the very least set you up with a glucose monitoring kit.


----------



## CelticStar

Amber I hope you get some proper answers soon! So far it doesn't seem very organised of them :hugs:

AFM, had my growth scan and consultant appt today, growth scan shows femur length at 97th percentile and head circumference and abdomen circumference are off the scale....I think I'm going to give birth to a blue whale - seems like Squirmy hasn't listened to any of my lectures about not being too big :hissy:

That's not the worst though, seems like I'm not clear of pre eclampsia after all, BP was high again today, I now have to have my midwife visit every other day to check it, another growth scan and consultant appts in two weeks and there's talk of having to induce early....Not something I wanted no matter how much I moan about her being in there but if it means she's not at risk then so be it!
We'll just have to wait and see how it goes!


----------



## frisbeemama12

well apparently the chart says anything under 175 and you pass... if its 175 to 200 then they bring you in for the 3 hr and if its 200+ THEN they just skip the 3hr and send you off. So Im RIGHT on the edge! Im 175! oh well I guess the worse that can happen is the endocrinologist tells me I cant have chips or pickles or smoothies which are my cravings hahaha. Im giving up, knowing that Im right on the edge I know theres a really good chance that I probably dont have GD since everything is on schedule with bump and I suppose it will get good to at least talk to a nutritionist anyway. :shrug: I just hope it doesnt cost a ton of money cause our insurance doesnt cover "wellness" I hope it would be considered "preventative" but whatever


----------



## Iamblessed

Amber-mine was 175 also and they did the 3hr for me and it turned ok just be sure to to do the 3hr and make sure there is nothing. I am sure you are fine but be sure just for yours and babys sake. Looks like everyone is ok .....kate-hope everything is better for you. Weege and lily-your LO's are adorable. Kristin-how are you plugging along? Sorry I don't post but just busy busy busy these days and alot of drama right now. Hope everyone is ok and my newest update is that I am dialated 1 and no effacement. Been walking like crazy! :hug: and take care ladies!


----------



## hakunamatata

frisbeemama12 said:


> well apparently the chart says anything under 175 and you pass... if its 175 to 200 then they bring you in for the 3 hr and if its 200+ THEN they just skip the 3hr and send you off. So Im RIGHT on the edge! Im 175! oh well I guess the worse that can happen is the endocrinologist tells me I cant have chips or pickles or smoothies which are my cravings hahaha. Im giving up, knowing that Im right on the edge I know theres a really good chance that I probably dont have GD since everything is on schedule with bump and I suppose it will get good to at least talk to a nutritionist anyway. :shrug: I just hope it doesnt cost a ton of money cause our insurance doesnt cover "wellness" I hope it would be considered "preventative" but whatever

That's really surprising... most doctors say 135 or 140 maximum is considered passing for 1 hour. I was considered borderline with just a score of 135. I just don't get why they aren't doing the proper testing to find out if you actually do have it or not.

If there actually is a GD diagnosis, then your insurance should cover any appointments with nutritionists/endocrinologists/etc which is another major reason to insist that they give you a definite answer. Otherwise, you might very well get charged. I was almost charged *200 dollars *for the nutritionist visit because it wasn't properly coded at first for GD. So paying out of pocket is quite astronomical if you don't have it covered. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## frisbeemama12

yea the more I think about it the more I get upset.. I go see the endo dr tomorrow and since I dont know if I have it Im going to talk to the receptionist right away asking about cost etc.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope they give you some answers honey, keep us posted :hugs: :friends:


----------



## frisbeemama12

my appt is at 11am EST so I still have a ton of time to still get angry and upset about it.. oh well


----------



## hakunamatata

I was upset when I found out I had GD. Just keep in mind you probably don't have it! And even if you do, it's not your fault :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks Kristen, I saw the endo dr and she did the finger prick blood A1C test and it was actually almost LOW haha so she said " I honestly dont think you have it at all" so Im getting the 3 hr test done tomorrow and they gave me a sample meter and test strips and lancets to test until then, they were super awesome about the whole thing. Now I just have to figure out how Im going to not eat anything from midnight until 1 pm tomorrow!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh good!! Glad your reading was low and that they're giving you the test tomorrow. I'm sure you're fine, and it'll help put your mind at ease! :hugs:


----------



## amiii

Im so sorry I have been missing but the contractions have been at it again! My husband left for a business trip saturday and we joked all day about me having the baby while he's gone. He was supposed to be gone for only three days.

Well guess what happens. On Sunday night I get contractions that are really strong and only 3 min apart. First I thought they would go away but then I couldnt take it anymore and called L&D. The midwife on the phone told me to get in immediately. So off I went with my dad (LOL). They hooked me up on that machine (pregnancy brain, cant remember what its called) and sure enough I had really strong contractions. The doctor came and checked me. Little on is fully engaged and im dilated to 1.5 cm. I was 35+3 and she said that he would be perfectly fine if he came now but that she wanted him cooking a little bit more.

Thank God for that, the worst thing is that my husband wasnt even there! My dad is the sweetest and just the best support ever but it would really suck if my husband missed the birth of his first child. Well yesterday I had an appointment with my MW and we discussed my birthplan. Nothing much there except that I said that I want to keep the epi as a plan B. Will try to go natural but if the pain is unbearable Im taking the drugs! Haha

She also said since Im 36 weeks she doubts they will stop my contractions anymore but that we should cross our fingers that he makes it atleast past 37 weeks. I told my husband, look when he hits 37 weeks now and my contractions just wear off and I go past my due date haha. He is already messing with mommy.

Im sorry for the superlong post and I have to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you on here :). I hope everybody is feeling fine and that the babies are healthy and not upsetting their mommies like mine is :D.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have my 3 hr gtt today in about an hour.. Im so incredibly hungry already!!! :wacko: unfortunately I cant eat or drink anything until after my normal LUNCHTIME... hahaha I know everyone knows what Im talking about but MAN is this going to be hard!!!!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hope it all goes well Amber! I feel for you, I remember having to sit in the hospital for 3 hours with the fasting, being mega hungry and watching a little boy eating a huge chocolate muffin!! It was horrible! Still its all worth it to make sure all is OK!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow Amina that's crazy! Did they give you a drug to stop the contractions so that the baby stays put?


----------



## amiii

Omg I totally missed that part haha. Wow talk about pregnancy brain. Yes I got a shot again. Felt so good afterwards, my whole body relaxed and the cramps and contractions were gone. I'm leaning towards an epi after that experience. I'm ashamed to admit but it felt so good.


----------



## CelticStar

Hmm, so, there I was, laid in bed, just turned the light out and turned over when all of a sudden..... Gush.
Uh huh, my waters broke at about 2am, I'm now in the hospital and won't be leaving without having my daughter!


----------



## amiii

OMG!! Our first June bug! This is so exciting! You will be in my thoughts and I will be praying for a safe arrival of your little princess! Good luck Kate!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How exciting! Another watermelon baby! :happydance: good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## Weege

omg! i've missed so much :dohh:
amii, glad little one is hanging on in there a bit longer!!
amber, good luck for the test and hope it all gets sorted!
kate!! how exciting not leaving without your little girl!! hope it all goes well!!

hope everyone else is ok. cant believe how close everyone is getting to the end now!!

little update,Alfie is now 10lb 2oz. which is just under to 50th centile line :happydance: so he's doing well. he's just got issue with reflux at the minute so were trying out different things to help him. we've tried stay down milk and also tried gaviscon but neither worked. at the 6 week check yesterday, she gave us carobel. we'll see if it has any effect although im not holding out much hope:nope:

anyway apart from that he's a happy little bubba still. he smiles a lot and has found his frown. its so cute!! also we gave him tummy time the other day and he got himself on his knees and elbows and lifted his head and did this commando crawled up the bed. to say i was shocked was an understatement!!! i sat there like you are 6 weeks old dude, im sure you're not supposed to be able to do that yet!! 
then he layed back down and then rolled himself over onto his back!!!! so proud :cloud9:
looks like im gunna have an early crawler :thumbup:

sorry for the essay, just had a spare 5 mins and realised i'd been mia for ages!!
here's alfie at 6 weeks. he's growing so fast!! now in 0-3 months clothes and size 2 nappies!!


----------



## CelticStar

Very quick update as my battery is dying on my phone :haha:

Waters have definitely gone but no sign of contractions yet so, getting steroid shots today for Squirmy's lungs and will be getting induced tomorrow of there's still no progress! 
I knew the little bugger wouldn't wait until June!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Kate Im so excited for you!!! I cant wait to see pictures of the precious little princess! the first girl watermelon!!
Christina hes getting so big!! I cant believe hes already squirm/crawling and rolling!! thats amazing!
Hope everything stays as it should be Amina! I had an epidural with our DD and it was amazing not feeling anything and actually being able to sleep hahaha but the downside was that I couldnt move or do anything without help until the morning really.. so this time around I going to try and do everything all natural so I can actually get up and use the restroom when I need to and leave sooner from the hospital :haha:


----------



## kaboom

good luck Kate xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!!! Good luck Kate!! :hugs:

Alfie is one handsome dude!


----------



## CelticStar

Today's update, had my bloody show and waters are pink, cervix still closed so first dose of Prostin has been inserted, if there's no progress by 4pm then it's onto syntocin and down to labour ward for me!! Jesus, she might be here tonight!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hoping for a quick delivery for you Kate!! Happy Mothers Day everyone!! We are mammas already even if our Lo's arent here yet! :hugs:


----------



## Iamblessed

Happy mothers day Kate and may it be a special one for you! :) Glad everyone is well ....amber-Sorry you have to do the 3 hr but will be well worth it. Can't wait to see pics kate! Happy mothers day to everyone! Hoping everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## frisbeemama12

thanks Iamblessed, I wont know if I passed it until tomorrow, so I have to stick myself one more time tomorrow morning :wacko: of course tomorrow morning around 5am we are leaving for a 12 hour car ride.. BLEH! Im definitely going to need to stop and stretch out every couple of hours so its going to end up being a REALLY long trip! My back is going to be soooo mad at me hahaha


----------



## Weege

congratulations kate :D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Any updates from Kate? Is our newest watermelon here yet??


----------



## hakunamatata

Kate had her baby!!! I hope she won't mind me copying her FB status update:

"Baby Jennifer arrived at 5:15 this morning weighing 6lb 4oz, I'm very biased but she's beautiful and doing really well, no neonatal unit for us!"


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah congratulations Kate, another watermelon has arrived!!Slightly jealous :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:happydance: congrats Kate!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Kate!!! I saw a picture of little Jessica on facebook! Shes soooooo cute!!!!

SO I got my results back from my 3 hr gtt today and YAY!!! no GD! I dont have to test my blood sugar levels at all and I dont have to watch my diet since I have a pretty awesome diet anyway. WHEW I was getting worried something would be wrong!


----------



## amiii

Aaaaw congrats Kate!! Update with a picture ASAP! :D:D Im so jelly!


----------



## CelticStar

While I'm pinned in bed getting lots of skin to skin (she's meant to be feeding but is being lazy lol) a quick update, Jennifer is undergoing light therapy and IV antibiotics as she's very jaundiced and with the risk factors, the docs have decided to play it safe just in case she has an infection with my waters being gone for more than 48 hours, or in case my antibodies crossed over to her. 
We'll be in hospital until at least Friday due to her being premature.
In the meantime! The latest photo of Squirmy being lazy :haha: 
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/bea87a16.jpg


----------



## frisbeemama12

awwwwwww shes so incredibly precious Kate!!! Congratulations!! the first female watermelon!!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

o what a sweetheart!! No wonder you are smitten!! She is gorgeous Kate, congratulations!


----------



## amiii

Oh my Kate shes absolutely gorgeous! And what a little chunk! Congrats again, she is just adorable :D:D:D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

What a little sweetie! :cloud9: Can't believe she already weighed 6lb 4 that early! She's a healthy little thing! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

She's perfect!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Let me start off by saying that the baby is fine - she's moving regularly and heartbeat is 164. However, she's actually small for this far along in the pregnancy (18th percentile), and her fluids are low. She's also breech, even though she had been head down as of a few weeks ago. Being breech in and of itself wouldn't be too big an issue as I could go to an appointment in which they'd hook me up to an external monitor and they'd do their poking and prodding to get her in the right position. But being that her fluid is low, they can't do that. Apparently if there's not enough fluid, it creates too much friction and they can't risk trying to flip her around.

So what does this all mean? First it means that I go back to the doctor's tomorrow. A doctor, not a midwife. I'm not exactly sure what they'll be doing tomorrow, but there are a couple of possible outcomes. If she remains breech and fluids are so low that they can't turn her around, they will schedule a c section around week 37 or 38. If she flips, I might still have a regular birth. I also have to increase my water consumption. I drink 1 liter a day now as it is, but I'm increasing that now to at least 1.5 liters. I've also been advised to stay out of work until Monday (definitely not sad about that at all.) 

It's really a day-by-day thing right now. I really just have to go with the flow. She may or may not be here early. I may or may not need a c section. It's all completely up in the air.

Why is this happening? Even though my numbers have been fine, low fluid and small size can be a result of the GD. But the midwife (I saw Warm & Fuzzy today, yay!) said that I did absolutely nothing wrong, that I've been doing everything right, and to not blame myself.


----------



## frisbeemama12

many women get told by drs that they HAVE to have a csection if the baby is breech and its really not that true.. there is a mom in the home birth thread that just had her twin boys and they came out breech! Pretty incredible actually :) Im just saying dont just go with what the dr says simply because its coming from a dr...


----------



## Iamblessed

congrats kate she is beautiful!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Update:

Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional. 

I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).

Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.

Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

frisbeemama12 said:


> many women get told by drs that they HAVE to have a csection if the baby is breech and its really not that true.. there is a mom in the home birth thread that just had her twin boys and they came out breech! Pretty incredible actually :) Im just saying dont just go with what the dr says simply because its coming from a dr...

It's not simply that she's breech. I also have GD and the baby's fluids are quite low. Being that this is a pregnancy with complications, it would be, in my opinion, quite foolish to go against doctor's orders.


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha yea that makes sense.

AFM I had the funniest opposite reactions to my bump yesterday! we were at DH's family's house for dinner and his sisters boyfriend came in (we know him really well so it wasnt that insulting) and said "oh wow you ARE pregnant!!" and we last saw him about 2 months ago so I wasnt showing hardly at all. I laughed though and said "uhhhh thanks?" hahaha he immediately was all "oh no no no no no!!! I meant you look great!!" hahahaha NOT EVEN 10 minutes later DH's grandmother walks in and asked how far along I was I said 30 weeks and she looked all shocked saying "theres no way! youre so tiny!" :happydance: it made me laugh.
Hope all you ladies are enjoying the weather warming up like I am! Im actually not burning up yet WOO! but then again I say YET because I know its coming.. this one is due a day later than our DD was due hahaha Im afraid they might have the same birthday! Id be sad cause I want them to have their own special days... thats just me though :haha:
p.s. bump pic! 30 weeks today!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0368.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 30 weeks! Cute lil bump!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Kristin I'm away for a few days and it all happens!! Can't believe you could be meeting your little lady very soon, hope your fluuid levels don't drop though and she has a little longer to bake, seems you'll be meeting her early either way though! I'm so happy for you ( a bit jealous though lol!!)
AFM 37 weeks now and yesterday had lots of Braxton hicks and a few cramps...got all excited that something might be happening but no, nothing this morning! :growlmad: part of me wants him to bake as long as possible but a bigger part just wants him out now, getting so paranoid about things going wrong at the last minute that I just need him in my arms to know he is safe!
How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## amiii

Aw Kristin I am so sorry to read all of this :( Hopefully you are in good hands and your doctor will guide you through this! Please update us whenever you get to know something. Its not much time left, hopefuly all our LOs are here soon safe and sound.

I am 37 weeks as of today. Im so happy but my contractions are still here! They are so intense sometimes along with the cramping that I just want to cry, but nothing is happening! Like Naomi said a big part of me wants him here now. Although I would love for him to be in there and cook as long as he feels like I am starting to freak out. I am so so sorry to bring this up as probably Im the only one who is this paranoid but I read all these stories of women losing babies in the last minute and Im freaking out!

I dont know how to calm down and just accept whatever happens will happen but .. Yeah.. Sorry for bringing this up but its making me kinda depressed. I just want him here safe and healthy :(. Hopefully he decides to come soon.


----------



## disneybelle25

Amina thats exactly how I'm feeling right now too, its part of the reason I'm not on here too much these days as I'm just winding myself up. I think it is completely normal to worry and unfortunately things like that do happen but my midwife has told me that it is very rare and if I am in any way worried just to ring...although if I rang every time I worried I'd be on the phone to them all the time lol!!!
Try not to worry too much hun


----------



## amiii

Thanks Naomi, I am sorry you feel the same way :(. Its exhausting, I worry all the time. My midwife told me the exact same thing but just like you I would just be calling her every two hours. I dont know if you are religious so I hope you dont get offended but I will be remembering you and your LO in my prayers.

One question, when you have these contractions do you feel a pressure down there along with them? I do and I hope its normal :/. Gaah I hope our boys decide to come soon! Otherwise this mama is going to drive herself nuts.


----------



## disneybelle25

Lol I'm not even sure they are contractions!! BUt yeah sometimes they are painless and sometimes there is pressure across my bump and sometimes its down low. SOmetimes I think it might just be little man pushing around making me uncomfortable but I just don't know! Don't think I'll get excited until waters go or mucus plug comes away, but yes I think the pains are normal, its so hard isn't it that it is so different for everyone (well early labour certainly is) so there is no difinitive way of saying "yes its now starting" lol!
Thank you, I'm very touched and not offended at all!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:hugs: girls! 

I feel you on the worrying front... I've had several people share stories with me about babies who didn't make it right at the end. :saywhat: seriously people... Why would you say these things to a pregnant woman?!? You will both be fine.... And your little ones will be in your arms safe and sound before you know it! 

AFM... Been in bed with a migraine all morning. Had it since Tuesday night and sucked it up at work yesterday. It just kept getting worse though... And this morning I decided the best option was to stay home and rest. Though it is driving me :wacko:.


----------



## hakunamatata

Naomi & Amina - you're officially full term!! How exciting!! Don't worry, you and your LO's will be just fine!

Beth - hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## kaboom

Kate - congrats on the birth of little Jennifer she's gorgeous hun :thumbup:

Amber - thats great news about your gtt results well done. That's a lovely bump you've got there

Kristen - glad your appointment went well yesterday good luck for your scan tomorrow

Had mw again today all is well baby is still measuring up two weeks ahead, is head down but hasn't moved into my pelvis yet so doesn't look in too much of a hurry to get here. oh ive also got spd and restless legs :roll:


----------



## hakunamatata

Claire, glad to hear baby is well. Sorry you're a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks ladies, sooo uncomfortable now, hurry up little man I want my body back!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Had ultrasound today, amniotic fluid level up from 6 cm to 7 cm. No c-section today. Yay! Next appointment Tuesday.


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY! so glad your lo gets to cook a bit longer :thumbup:


----------



## Weege

amii and naomi, i worried about this at the end too. not just because of what had previously happened to me but i think its just a natural thing to be worried about now you're nearly there. dont worry too much though, you will be fine!! not long to go now!

kristin, im glad you're level has gone up a bit now. thats good to hear you're little lady can cook a bit longer in there!! 

Amber, i love your bump!! its very cute! cant believe you are 30 weeks!!!

Claire i hope the spd isn't too painful. just be assured it will disappear very soon!!

Beth hope you are better now! migranes are the worst!!

Christina how are you and nathan doing? 

hope i havent missed anyone!!
seems ive missed loads since last week!!

wonder who the next watermelon will be...... i think amii :D


----------



## hakunamatata

I love your profile pic Louise.


----------



## Weege

thanks kristin!
its my fav one at the minute :D 

must get a family picture though....we dont seem to have one yet :(


----------



## kaboom

good luck for tomorrow kristin :flower:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hope you ladies are doing well! a friend of mine had to get a c-section last night at 32 weeks along. Shes been fighting contractions and pre-term labor since 24 weeks so it wasnt that big of a surprise that they have had the baby this early.. baby weighs 4lbs 2oz and is breathing on her own and everything! :happydance: please keep them in your thoughts and/or prayers if you think about it :)


----------



## purplelilly

Hi ladies! I feel like its been forever since Ive been on here and I've missed SOOO much! Kristen I'm glad to hear youre still baking away! Despite it all you've done so wonderfully with that lil lady, your gonna be a great momma! Amber that is just the cutest bump! I can't believe you're 30 weeks already! It's gone so fast (I know it probably feels like forever to you lol)
Ladies try not to worry about the end of the pregnancy too much. I know easier said than done! That's actually why once I hit third tri I didn't even come on here much )except our group) it's actually rather rare that these Terribe stories happen! Just focus on the preparations for the bubbas to come! Muchhhh more fun!!
Afm Nathan is growing like a weed. :) he will be 11 wks tomarrow! He's about 10 lbs now! This week we had to pack away his newborn size clothes :(
We're still working on getting a schedule and may have finally found a formula that works for him. (showing as a milk protein allergy:wacko:) but he's almost doubled in size so the docs happy and so I!
Hope everyone is doing well. Gonna try and get on here more but having a hard time finding the time with a needy lil one!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness!!! 11 weeks already?!?! Hes so bigggg!! thats so sad when you start jumping up sizes in clothes! I always kept 1 little outfit from the age haha


----------



## disneybelle25

Kristen hope you scan goes well today!
Just a little update from me, went for my 38 week midwife appt today and my blood pressure is up quite a bit for me and when it was rechecked it had gone up even more. Got swollen hands and feet and woken up with a headache last couple of days so they are concerned I may be developing pre eclampsia so have a hospital appointment at 5pm today to see whats what! Have been told to have my bags in the car as because of how far along I am depending on the results they may just induce me early (although that is a small chance) I'm not expecting this to happen, I think I'll now be in and out of hospital every other day having blood pressure checked!! Bit exciting though!


----------



## hakunamatata

Amber - Hope your friend and her baby are doing well

Christina - So glad he's growing nicely! Hope the formula sits well with him.

Naomi - Yikes, hope it isn't pre eclampsia, but glad they are monitoring you closely.

afm I had my scan today, fluid holding steady at 7 cm, next scan is on Friday, and next week on Tuesday and Friday. If fluid stays the same, I will be having a c-section sometime the week of June 4th. They are calling me to book either today or tomorrow. If fluid levels drop significantly, then they'll bump up the c-section. Excited either way that the end is in sight!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow Kristin!! I cant wait to see pictures of your lo! Im kindof jealous you only have 2 weeks!!
My friend and Her baby are doing great!! baby weighs 4lbs 2oz but is already breathing on her own! They were able to hold her less than 24 hours after birth which was awesome!! 
afm- I was SOOOOOO nauseated today.. probably because my mother is a smoker and I havent been around it in such a long time but had lunch with her today and she smoked on the way there.. ugh... Oh my goodness, last night my lower back popped and it felt AMAZING. No joke it seriously was about 15 different pops all in my lower back.. I am pretty sure I gasped in excitement since my back has been hurting so bad lately.. now that its popped I feel AWESOME. anyone else feel like that?


----------



## disneybelle25

Ok so new update!
Bloods showed some minor raised levels so had a stretch and sweep at lunchtime and if labour doesnt start on its on im being induced next thursday!! Got to go back to the hospital for repeat bloods on sat and wed to keep an eye on the levels but he will definitely be here soon !!! Cant believe it!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness Naomi!!! definitely keep us updated!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeek your baby is going to be here so soon!!


----------



## purplelilly

Can't believe all these new watermelons comIng already!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I have an official c-section date! June 5th! I got the paperwork in the mail this afternoon.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:happydance: 

So many new watermelons arriving so sooooon!!!!


----------



## Weege

oh my goodness!!! new watermelons very soon!!! :happydance:

cant belive how many are coming so soon!!
it only seems like yesterdazy that it was my turn!!

Alfie is 8 weeks old today and just went to get him weighed.... he's now 10lb 14oz!! little whopper! he had his first lot of injections yesterday and only squaked once then went right back to sleep again! what a little trooper!!

hurry hurry new watermelons!! i wanna see the pictures :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah what a grown up boy Alfie is! So brave and putting on weight nicely! 
I was kind of hoping I would go into labour with the sweep yesterday but it hasn't worked, now a week feels like a lifetime away!! Still its so nice to have a date to work towards


----------



## Weege

ah i know how long the week wait can be!!
sounds kinda obvious but plan some stuff to do each day and it will soon come around!!
not that you wanna do much in this heat!! it was like this the day i had alfie. the hospital was so hot!!
im boiling right now and im not pregnant anymore lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I'm super excited! There's a teeny tiny chance it could be before June 5th... I have 3 ultrasounds in between because of the close monitoring of my amniotic fluid - so June 5th is the absolute latest... maybe I'll be popping out the melon even before that??


----------



## disneybelle25

I know ive puffed right up lol!
The nesting instinct kicked in this morning and got a busy weekend so hopefully wont drag too much!


----------



## kaboom

oh wow how exciting can't wait to see the new watermelons :happydance:

My little one's still baking away nicely not showing any signs of wanting to come just yet


----------



## amiii

Hi! Popping by to let you lovely ladies know that I gave birth to a healthy baby boy May 23rd. I'm still at the hospital and still can't believe it. It all happened very fast and I was one day away from 38 weeks. Didnt expect that. He weighed 7.9 lbs and is happy and healthy. I'm having issues with breast feeding but I'm hoping we will get a grip of it soon. Birth story coming up when I come home and find some time.

Kristin good luck with your c section! I am sorry if I skipped someone, I will be back to check this thread again. Kisses and hugs from me and my little munchkin.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Amina!!! Congratulations!!! What's his name?


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Amina!

I can't wait to hear all about his entry to the world :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh congratulations Amina!!!! I cant wait to read the story and see pictures!!
oh my goodness the 5th?! thats soooo soon Kristin!! I cant wait to see all these watermelons!!!
Im pretty sure my nesting will kick in in about 2 weeks because our baby shower is the 3rd so after that Ill be making lists of what we still need or want and what needs to be done before she gets here! Theres this AWESOME consignment thing in mid-july (right around my due date :wacko: ) where we can get things REALLY REALLY cheap.. Im talking a bassinet for $20 cheap.. its awesome.. HOPEFULLY we dont need to buy that much on our own but we will see. DH's parents actually bought us the crib we wanted too!!! We didnt NEED a crib since we still have our DD's but hers is very old and we wanted one that converts into the toddler bed then the day bed and will grow with her :thumbup: Good luck in the heat ladies!! I know Im BAKING :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats Amina!! Can't wait to hear your story and hope you both are home soon!


----------



## disneybelle25

Congratulations Amina, cant wait to see pictures and hear about it!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats Amina!! :happydance:


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats amina! That is so awesome! Wish this little one would decide she wants to be here but I think she is much too comfy in here...lol! Can't wait to see pics and hear about your birth story!:)


----------



## disneybelle25

being induced at 5pm ladies!!!!!!!!!
Blood and urine results all came back borderline again so we just decided to get on with it. Totally scared out my mind but excited too!


----------



## hakunamatata

WOW! Good luck today honey!! :dust: :hugs: :dance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How exciting!!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Good luck!


----------



## purplelilly

Yayayayay next watermelon coming! Good luck honey you both will do fine!


----------



## Weege

wow congratulations amina.
and good luck naomi!!

seems we waited ages for the next watermelon and now they're all coming fast!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup now we are popping them out!

*pew pew pew*

:haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

cant wait to hear an update naomi!!
I cant stand it, I have to rant.. so I put on facebook that friends of mine had their baby early and that thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated for their family. Well my friend I posted that about simply corrected me on how many weeks early and another friend jumped to my defense.. well my friends that had the baby were kindof offended by it and said something else in response on my page.. I hate confrontation so I simply commented with "haha youre too funny" kindof thing and now my friend that came to my defense is upset at me!!! I seriously almost cried today because she said her feelings were hurt by how I handled the situation... when I honestly think she has no right to be upset at me since I did tell her that I appreciated her defending me but that I understood my friend that had the baby didnt mean anything by her short post... I have no idea what to do now because my friend that stood up for me is seriously one of my only friends out here where we have moved and now she wont talk to me... :( 
ok.. rant over..


----------



## Weege

hope your little man has arrived safely naomi :D


----------



## kaboom

congrats Amina :happydance:

Naomi - hope everything went ok and you and the little man are doing well xx

Amber - hope you get things sorted with your friend ok 

Nothing much happening here baby cooking away nicely and not showing any signs of wanting to come just yet


----------



## kaboom

Had the mw this morning baby is still measuring up 2 weeks ahead and is only at the brim of my pelvis at 38+1 so she thinks im going to go overdue :(


----------



## frisbeemama12

you dont know that, your lo could get down in there and ready to go by tomorrow! just keep thinking positive, start taking walks and maybe even BD if its not too uncomfortable as it just might start labor ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Just a few more days for me :dance: :happydance: C-section on Tuesday!

Hope you don't go too overdue Clare :hugs:

Anyone hear from Naomi??


----------



## hakunamatata

Update from Naomi's FB:

Sam Edward was born on 30th May weighing 5lb 12oz. Thank you so so much for all the kind wishes, messages on here and through family! Im now home after a rather long labour and will post a picture later xxx

:dance: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

All of the watermelons so far have been early!! :shock:


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow... thats odd! Apparently its not uncommon for your first child to come early, and then your second should come faster.. Well anytime after 37.5 weeks and Im good with her coming :haha: our DD came around 38.5 weeks so Im kindof hoping that happens with this one!


----------



## CelticStar

hakunamatata said:


> All of the watermelons so far have been early!! :shock:

I noticed that as well! Obviously watermelons don't have a lot of patience :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

CelticStar said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> All of the watermelons so far have been early!! :shock:
> 
> I noticed that as well! Obviously watermelons don't have a lot of patience :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Weege

wow i just read back to the day naomi was being induced!! that means she was in labour for 3 1/2 days!!! :sleep:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yikes... That is a long labour...Poor Naomi! Glad she is home with Sam now though. :cloud9:

I really hope our little one comes early (anytime after 37.5 weeks). I've only just started getting really huge and feeling very uncomfortable and tired the last couple of days. I don't think I'd be able to handle this any longer than 4 more weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sounds like Naomi was indeed a trooper!


----------



## kaboom

congrats Naomi xx

Not sure if something's happening here painted my bedroom this afternoon and ive been getting pains ever since but their not that strong :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Are they contractions? How far apart are they?

Maybe you'll be early!!


----------



## kaboom

Im not sure my belly keeps going tight been happening about 3 times an hour for the last 4 hours. Baby is being really active and ive got pain in my foo foo too ?


----------



## hakunamatata

It could be a start! See if the contractions keep coming closer together! :dance:


----------



## kaboom

oh oh just had a sore one


----------



## frisbeemama12

oooo you could be in the very early stages of labor Claire! have you tired laying on your left side and drinking water? if the contractions stop after that then its just your body getting ready, but if they dont you just might be having that kiddo!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ooo keep trying to post on here and it keeps deleting it!!
Hello ladies!!
Sorry it has taken me so long to get on here to post!
Sam Edward was born on Wednesday, I was induced on the Saturday due to protein in my urine and high blood pressure. My waters were broken on The Tuesday morning and he FINALLY arrived at 1.51 am on the Wednesday. Even though he was a tiny 5lbs 12oz I needed a forceps delivery as I was so exhausted by the time I got to 10 cm I just didn't have anything left in me to push with enough energy. Little tinker was also back to back which didn't help!! Still he is here now and I'm smitten!!
Having to give him formula as breastfeeding hasn't exactly gone according to plan, my milk still hasn't come in and he was jaundiced and the hospital were worried he wasn't getting anything from me - little monkey would fall asleep as soon as we managed to latch him on!
Hope you are all well, I've been reading previous posts and some exciting stuff going on!
I'm going to post this and THEN try and post some pictures as it keeps shutting down lol!
Kristin not long til you c-section hun, so excited for you!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ok so it wont let me!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!! How did the forceps go?? Glad you and Sam are well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Claire - any more contractions??


----------



## kaboom

good luck for today Kristin xx

I think my baby's playing games with me here had 15 hrs of contractions saturday night - sunday morning then another 10 hrs sunday night - monday morning and now only the odd contraction here and there ](*,)


----------



## frisbeemama12

still sounds like your body is getting in gear! Good luck Claire!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ariana was born today - she's doing great. Info and a few pics on FB. Will post more here soon.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Again... She is so beautiful!! Well done mama HM! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I just now added you on facebook Kristen! I cant wait to see the pictures and read the story!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Weege

congrats kristin! she's beautiful!!


----------



## kaboom

Congrats Kristin :flower:


----------



## Iamblessed

Hey ladies just wanted to let everyone know I had Amethyste Noelle Rayne on Tuesday night at 7:59 p.m. We are doing well ...she weighed 6#'s14oz and was 19 in long! She is a very sweet baby and we are so in love! Birth on the other hand was rough . I don't have a USB cord to upload her pic but when I do I will upload her!:) Congrats Kristen! I will write a birth story as I get to feeling better! I am very sore and bleeding heavily! Anyway hope all is well with everyone! hugs and love to all:)


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats Kim!!!! I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## disneybelle25

Congrats Kim and Krisitn. Seen the pictures on facebook Kristin and Ariana is gorgeous!!


----------



## kaboom

Congrats Kim hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Weege

ah congratulatioms kim :D


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congratulations Kim! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Kim! I can't wait to see pics of her :D


----------



## purplelilly

Yay congrats Kim! Sorry you had such a hard time of it but glad to hear you're both well. Btw love the name :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Kim! Our girls have the same birthday!


----------



## Iamblessed

Kristen-I hope your birth even though c-sectin went better then mine!In short girls i can tell you it wasn't easy and was almost a c-section! I will give a shorter version but if it would scare anyone then I wouldn't read this. I was being induced on the 5th and everything started well. I was starting to dialate right away and got to a 5 myself with a little help of cytotec. My platelets are always low in pregnancy but when they drew my blood in the early start of the induction they were 123 then when they did it again they dropped to 109 and i was told if I got to 100 they would not be able to give me an epidural. I got my epidural and all my dialation halted. They started pitocin at this point and started real slow. as time went on they continued to up my pitocin . Doc came in to rupture my waters and when she did she couldn't do it and mind you this was before the epidural. She said the bag was to thick and she couldn't get it ruptured and in the mean time it cut my cervix up to the point I started bleeding pretty bad. so she stopped trying to rupture the bag and then started to try and manually dialate me by stretching me out as I only got to a 6 myself. Baby was still high and found out she was anterior . She had only turned the other way about a few days before induction. She also was trying to manually turn the baby to a posterior position. She finally got me to an 8 and wanted me to start pushing as the baby still wasn't decending into my pelvis!They tried many different positions to help her come down ...they used the bar ,they had me lay down in several different positions and nothing.They continued to up my pitocin. I finally got to a point that i started to feel contractions and still while doc was try to manually do everything the contractions i started to feel were finally doing something and was bringing her down. My doc finally got my water broke and the bleeding continued. They finally got me to a 10 but they called it a stretchy 10 and told me my uterus was worn out.The baby finally descended and came out posterior and i got to watch her come out in the mirror! was the most amazing experience and amazing to watch! Made all the pain and suffering well worth it! She is the sweetest and most amazing baby! Glad for my last it was a wonderful experience! sorry so long but this is my experience and crazy birth story!From start to finish it was 13 hours!!!She bf's like a champ and has already gained weight and 1/2 in for length and her head has alread grew 1 in. She and i are doing well but I am still very sore as I tore from pushing too hard and my back is sore and I am very very tired as she doesn't sleep well yet. But all in all we are doing well! :hug: to all you ladies and good luck to everyone for a smooth and easy delivery!!:)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow Kim! sounds so intense! Why did they induce you before your due date? I cant remember anything these days..
I FINALLY toured the hospitals maternity ward yesterday.. I have everything cleaned and washed and ready and set up even though my due date is a month away :haha: all I really need are more cloth diapers and I think we are completely set! I cant wait!


----------



## kaboom

aww Kim sounds like you went through quite a time hope your not feeling so sore now :flower:

Well girls im in labour pains started at 6 last night contractions currently at about 8 mins apart :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Clare is next!! :dance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:wohoo: another watermelon on the way!! Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

yay Claire!! Good luck! I cant wait to hear how it goes!
Beth its me or you next!! EEK!! Im so excited I cant WAIT!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Finally had enough time and energy to update tickers on the front page! :haha:

Anyone know what Amina named her baby boy? I had to give her a generic ticker because I don't know.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Iamblessed

Amber they induced me as they knew things may get rough for me because my uterus is so stretched and boy were they right. My little one had been head down with no problem but she would not engage and I wasn't dialating much at all for being 39w4d. Even with inducing I did ok when i hit 5cm but they found out my platelets dropped to 109 leaving me no option but to get an epidural right then. Also She didn't drop into my pelvis until I was minutes from delivery! was just a very rough delivery and I was told by my docs my uterus was straight up worn out! Thats why induction was necessary and they also found out my baby was 41 weeks by doing a test. called dubawitz(sp)! She looks very post term too!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow! that definitely sounds rough Kim! I was simply curious :) Im glad she is healthy!


----------



## Iamblessed

Amber-if that came across badly I am so sorry ...I tried to word the best I could but truthfully it sucked. At least she is here and I am ok and so is she. I do have a lingering problem my feet are huge and swollen and i was told that it was because of the fluids given during birth but 9-10 days later I am having a hard time believing it. We shall see what they say and the fact my hub wanted me to stay an extra night in the hospital and they didn't find anything wrong with my swelling although I never had any during my pregnancy just blows me away! Anyway we shall see and the fact that I still have a bruise from the IV they put in last week they don't find that my platelets are possibly still low blows me away as well. I sure hope they figure me out soon! Again sorry amber I didn't mean to come off wrong.How is everyone doing? I hope all is well with everyone. Can't wait to see who is next!:)


----------



## amiii

we named him Muhammed Hamza :)

Im sorry I have been absent but we are still struggling with breastfeeding :(. It has taken all my energy. I feel like giving up. I dont produce enough milk and it makes me so sad. Ive been giving him 2 bottles of formula so that he keeps gaining weight. We will see what happens. I want to BF so bad!

Heres a pic of him. Hes almost 4 weeks and is the sweetest most precious baby ever!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw he's so cute!!

I'm sorry you're struggling with BF. There are times I want to give up to. Are there any lactation consultants at your hospital that can help? Try to not feel bad. It's hard work and I'm sure you're trying your best :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry your struggling to nurse! Have you tried drinking "mothers milk" or Red Raspberry leaf tea? its supposed to help with production.. also Fenugreek and alfalfa are natural herbal supplements and apparently eating oatmeal daily should help.. try pumping every hour even if you give him a bottle.. it might help :thumbup: I hope you get some answers!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

It's been awfully quiet on here since all these watermelons have arrived!! Come on, new mamas, it's not like you have anything better to do than spend lots of time on bnb uploading adorable pics and updates on LO's to keep the rest of us sane for the last little bit of pregnancy! :haha:

Seriously though... Hope everyone is doing well! Recovering from births, navigating breast feeding and its challenges, and generally adjusting well to life with those precious bundles of joy. :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I know Beth! we are the next ones!! I can not WAIT!!! I feel like I might be leaking a little too.. shes definitely slowed down too.. Im glad I have an appt on Wednesday so I can get checked and see if things are moving along yay!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That is exciting amber! I don't think much is happening over here... He seems quite content in there!! :haha:


----------



## Weege

kim she is beautiful!!!
hope claire is ok........
amber and beth, i cant wait to see pics once you're little ones arrive!! not long now!!

as for us, well Alfie has found his voice!! he chatters away to me a lot, especially first thing in the morning!! he sounds somewhat like a strangled cat at the minute lol, but its so cute. he's smiling all the time too and lifting his head up during tummy time. he almost can hold his head steady, but still wobbles like the churchill nodding dog at times lol.
just cant believe he's 12 weeks old on thursday!! the time has just gone by so quickly!!

hope ur all ok :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness!! theres no WAY hes already 12 weeks!! It goes soooo fast!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies just a quick post to let you know that baby Hannah was born on 15th June at 1.20 am. Thats me only just getting time to come on here to post as Hannah has had some breathing and feeding issues. Take care for now ladies ill try and get back on soon with the birth story and pictures xx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats Claire!! Hope all the issues get sorted out ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congratulations Claire! 
My appt isnt for another 3.5 hours UGH it was supposed to be earlier today but the dr got called into an emergency csect and they didnt have another opening until this evening. Plus side is I dont have to see the dr I get to see one of the midwives in the practice. Im hoping I can convince her to check me since Ive been feeling a lot of cramps and pressure lower down.. Im only 35 weeks but shes consistently been measuring a week ahead so we shall see what happens!


----------



## hakunamatata

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies just a quick post to let you know that baby Hannah was born on 15th June at 1.20 am. Thats me only just getting time to come on here to post as Hannah has had some breathing and feeding issues. Take care for now ladies ill try and get back on soon with the birth story and pictures xx

Congratulations Claire!! Hope you both are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Claire and I hope baby Hannah gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Hiya ladies just popping by and realized how long it's been since I've been on here!!!!:wacko: congrats to all the new watermelons in the world ! Just a few more to go now. Hang I there ladies! Your time is coming soon (maybe real soon with these impatient watermelons!) I'm terrible about getting on here but I'm on fb all the time so anyone feel free to friend me as it'll be fun to pass pics to each other! Christina saltalamachia (carey). As for us everything is going well. I've returned to work part time with Nathan which is incredibly hard! Nathan is growing well. He's 15 wks today already! We have our next doc appt on Tuesday and fx he's grown enough to get above the 5-10 percentile (although they say that's not bad for a preemie) I'm on my phone so I can't post any pics but hea getting BIG! Now laughing and babbling away and this week he started tryin to sit up on his own!! Growing too fast! He's sleeping now so I'm goin to bed lol
Everyone take care and can't wait to see the next round of watermelons :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw hon I'm dreading having to go back to work myself. Thank goodness we only have to work part time. So glad to hear Nathan is getting big!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness! 15 weeks already!??! They get big sooo fast! :(


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How was your appointment amber?


----------



## Weege

well i got Alfie weihed today and the stupid health visitor made me feel like crap!!
She weighed him and he's 11lb 12oz. She said oh thats a good amount he's gaines since last time (12oz in a month). anyway then she gets out the chart toplot it and says to me that he's dropped to the 9th percetile line which apparetly according to her means im not feeding him enough. when i said he will only take 4oz and some days he doesnt take it all on every bottle, she said well hes obviously unsettled between feeds because im not feeding him enough!
i wanted to scream at her!!! Alfie is the most chilled out baby and imnot gunna force feed him! we've only just sorted out his reflux so he's not being sick any more! 

anyway sorry for the rant, just 7 hours later and im still mad!!! 
hope ur all ok x

here's the latest pic of Alfie at my cousins wedding last week :D




my little family :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness I wouldve been angry too! Did you tell her that he had a reflux issue that made him probably worried about eating?!?! I cant believe people sometimes!!

my appt went well, baby is SUPER low and head down, the midwife didnt check me (I knew she probably wouldnt) but she did go ahead and put give me an NST so that we could make sure the contractions werent consistant and regular. In the 10 minutes I was on the monitor Baby was going NUTS kicking the thing and the straps hahaha I also had about 4 to 5 really good contractions that didnt even tighten my abdomen but I felt them in my back slightly, almost like very mild period cramps, but the midwife said "woah.. that was a big one" more than once with the contractions... Im hoping this means I dont have long! my pelvic bone hurts so much with baby girl being so low!! :wacko:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ooo Amber exciting stuff!! I hope you don't have too much longer to wait hun!

Congratulations Claire!!:flower:

Louise I can't believe they said that to you! Sam is on the 9th percentile and has been from the start, she should be supporting you not making you feel like you aren't doing it right!! Alfie looks gorgeous and like he is doing really well and sounds like you are doing what is best for him!! My midwife recommended we upped what we were giving Sam and he just kept throwing it back up so we changed it back! Don't blame you for being angry.

So sorry I have been MIA, this motherhood lark takes up so much time, can't believe I live my life by 3 hour cycles now!!:dohh:
Well Sam is doing really well, he is putting on weight all the time, he went from 5lb 12 to 6lb 10 in a week:wacko: and the midwife checked my lood pressure on Tuesday and reckoned he must be 7lb by now just by giving him a cuddle. I'm ff rather than bf, had real issues with the bf and got myself so down and felt so guilty about moving to formula but I've got myself over that now as he is doing so well and is generally happy lol so it can't be doing him any harm! Can't believe he is 3 weeks now, doesn't feel like 3 weeks ago I was recovering and still the size of a balloon with all the water retention!!

Finally managed to get some pictures that will upload on here... The first one is the day we bought Sam home and the other two were taken this week!
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-01 09.19.24.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3









2012-06-18 14.39.13.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









2012-06-19 11.09.06.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## frisbeemama12

Naomi he is absolutely adorable!!! We ff our DD because we had horrid issues with her not gaining weight and not getting enough from my supply.. Shes happy and healthy and 4 now so ff isnt going to be awful for him :thumbup: 
Afm- last night I had quite a few contractions but they werent consistant.. I felt them in my back over and over and over again though... that makes me sad that I could potentially have back labor again like I did with our DD... its the worst!


----------



## Weege

ahhh naomi he is so cute!!
i know the battle you face from going to ff, but alfie decided by himself thats what he wanted andwasnt fussed by my milk and its so much better and stress free :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive been having period-like cramps in my back since last night girls! what makes this exciting is that I took tylenol about an hour ago for a headache... the headache went away but Im still feeling the cramps! They arent painful but I can still notice them and I didnt think I would after taking the tylenol! Im going walking around with other moms today so hopefully it gets something going :haha:


----------



## Weege

wooooooooooo go amber!! come on little one, your mummy wants to meet you now.
hope its the start of good things :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Oooo... Sounds promising! Are u hoping to go early for some reason? Or did you go early with dd?


----------



## frisbeemama12

well my back is still achey and the period-like cramps are still coming and going from the from lower abdomen.. nothing bad yet and they are still inconsistant.. I might seduce the hubs tonight and see if that gets us anywhere :haha: 
I did have our DD about 2 weeks early and she was and still is perfect and healthy and has had zero health issues.. so Im hoping this one decides to come like her sister.. so far Ive had a ton of BHs obviously and shes still SUPER low to where my hips hurt all the time now :wacko: I didnt have this kind of pain until a bit before our DD was born


----------



## CelticStar

Amber, you want LO to hold on a couple more weeks if she can, Jennifer was born at 35+3 and we have lots of hospital appts and daily meds to take, 35 weeks is a lot different to 38, I had to have steroid injections to strengthen Jennifers lungs, they're not ready to come yet.

I hope you're just having strong BH and not contractions, I'd have given anything for my little girl to have held on two more weeks :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I was just having a look, amber and I think your tickers arent working right! That's why I was confused too about why you were ready for baby to be here! :dohh: So you are almost 37 weeks... Not 35 ish... Right? That makes so much more sense! :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yep, shes measuring ahead of my ticker, shes measuring around 36 closer to 37 weeks. Im not that worried if she comes early as my midwife isnt worried either :thumbup: I know theres a huge different between 35 to full term Kate, I hope Jennifer isnt on the meds much longer :hugs: I know that has to be tough!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

FYI... I _think_ I might be in labour. More detailed update in my journal... Gonna gland take a bath I think and try to sleep a bit... Haven't managed any sleep yet. :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeeeeek!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## frisbeemama12

any updates yet?!?!? Im excited for the next watermelon!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Any updates Beth?? 
AFM Im dilated 3cm and 50% effaced as of thursday! :happydance:


----------



## Weege

wooooo go amber!!!

sorry ive been quiet, our internet was broken for like 3 weeks!! so i couldnt get on here!!
hope ur all well!


----------



## Weege

and on Beth's journal it says.............. Elijah James Wightman was born 28th June at 9:15 weighing 7.8 lbs

congrats Beth and welcome little Elijah


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats again Beth!!

I'm only online on my phone right now so I can't do ticker updates atm.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey girls! All the little watermelons mean its awfully quiet on here!! Any updates from amber?


----------



## frisbeemama12

so very quiet on here, how are all the babies? 
I had my precious little girl on the 17th!! My birth story is in my journal :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!


----------



## Weege

congratulations amber :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats amber! :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

ah congratulations amber!!


----------



## amiii

Congrats Amber! :happydance:


----------



## kaboom

Congrats Beth and Amber xx

Hope all mummies and babies are doing well. Hannah is pogressing well she's 6 weeks now and weighs 10lb 2oz :)


----------

